# Oro,burbuja



## Trigarrido (11 Dic 2012)

¿Estamos realizando una burbuja?

Se qué es un metal precioso, con demasiada historia en los tipos de cambio,pero estas subidas tan fuertes,empiezo a creer que comienza cierta especulación, el populismo el oro siempre sube,si no fuese un metal precioso y se pudiese aumentar la producción infinitamente como el sector inmobiliario diría que es una burbuja.

¿Es suficiente la condición de metal precioso, y la tranquilidad de control de la producción por el lado de los productores?

Comenzara la especulación y la espiral alcista, en mi opinión si esto sigue así en un espacio de tiempo breve comenzara a bajar, no frenéticamente pero si un descenso leve que se mantenga temporalmente.


----------



## Freedomfighter (11 Dic 2012)

Trigarrido dijo:


> ¿Estamos realizando una burbuja?
> 
> Se qué es un metal precioso, con demasiada historia en los tipos de cambio,pero estas subidas tan fuertes,empiezo a creer que comienza cierta especulación, el populismo el oro siempre sube,si no fuese un metal precioso y se pudiese aumentar la producción infinitamente como el sector inmobiliario diría que es una burbuja.
> 
> ...



<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dgf5QlcyTFY?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dgf5QlcyTFY?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## karlilatúnya (11 Dic 2012)

Todo lo que sube,baja...y vuelve a subir.Como la tempestad y la calma.


----------



## Vidar (11 Dic 2012)

esta es la burbuja:

[YOUTUBE]zx4ROL9QMq8[/YOUTUBE]

.


----------



## hydra69 (11 Dic 2012)

London Fix Historical gold - result

claramente no es una burbuja....


----------



## hj27hj27 (11 Dic 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


> London Fix Historical gold - result
> 
> claramente no es una burbuja....



Perdona, estaré dormido todavía. Puedo estar de acuerdo con lo que dices, pero ¿puedes explicar el qué ves tan claramente?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (11 Dic 2012)

Una gráfica que carloszorro ha colgado en el hilo del "precipicio fiscal americano". Muestra el precio del oro siguiendo la burbuja del límite de deuda USA:







La burbuja no está en el oro, está en los papelitos de colores. Pero es cierto que su creciente popularidad puede hacer despegar los precios del oro durante el próximo año.


----------



## hydra69 (11 Dic 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Una gráfica que carloszorro ha colgado en el hilo del "precipicio fiscal americano". Muestra el precio del oro siguiendo la burbuja del límite de deuda USA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro que si :ouch:


Edit: 

Igual que cuando la burbuja inmobiliaria,los precios de los pisitos subían por culpa de " es-paña va bien",no por el burbujeo del precio.


----------



## hydra69 (11 Dic 2012)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> bla bla...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (11 Dic 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


> Claro que si :ouch:



La correlación es innegable, eso solo puede significar que tienes fuentes fiables de que los USA reducirán su deuda el proximo año... :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## hydra69 (11 Dic 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> La correlación es innegable, eso solo puede significar que tienes fuentes fiables de que los USA reducirán su deuda el proximo año... :XX::XX::XX:



Ya el problema es que buscar correlaciones no es,"mirar" gráficos y ya esta...hay algo más...para empezar a lo mejor el ajuste del gráfico de la deuda no es el correcto..

Heterocedasticidad,Normalidad e independencia. Y a partir de ahí hablamos.


----------



## hydra69 (11 Dic 2012)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> No soy hijo de su madre, no se confunda.



Hasta para insultar eres simple simple como el mecanismo de un water. Pero por lo menos se ve que el plátano te hizo efecto.

Ciertamente no eres hijo de mi madre.Por eso elegiste la opción B.

Si no te gustan mis comentarios de oro,tienes varias opciones:

a)Dialogar como un ser inteligente.Exponer tus razones y discutirlo.

b)Insultar,porque los tontitos no dan más de sí y la opción A les queda grande ,en ese caso te vas a tomar por el culo o me pones en ignore,es jodidamente simple.Espero que seas capaz de leer aunque si te expresas copiando imágenes mal vamos.

Manda cojones que en un foro de economía que trata de la burbuja inmobiliaria,no se pueda tocar nada a lo relativo al oro....,tanta pasta tenéis metido tanto os va?...Que sois pepitos reloaded?...

No lo entiendo en serio.


----------



## TheExplodingBubble (11 Dic 2012)

Por favor, los que sostienen que el oro está en burbuja en base a una gráfica de su cotización... ¿Podéis poner otra gráfica con la expansión monetaria USA en los últimos 10 años?

Solo me creería que el oro está en burbuja si la expansión monetaria en estos últimos años hubiese sido plana o negativa.

Matemáticas y Gracias


----------



## hydra69 (11 Dic 2012)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> a) Tus razones ante una foto humorística han sido llamarme hijo de puta. .



Yo no te he llamado hijo de puta,he colgado una foto humorística,de un tio con un plátano,porque daba por sentado que no sabes leer.


Lo comido por lo servido,la próxima vez te lo piensas,cuando cuelgues fotos humorísticas de asnos...


----------



## hydra69 (11 Dic 2012)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Y ya que quieres debatir, entremos en detalles: explícame con claridad qué has querido decir al nombrar los términos heterocedasticidad, normalidad e independencia. Los has nombrado, pero no has dicho a qué variables aleatorias los aplicas ni tampoco cómo ni para qué. Detalla.



Esos términos que he nombrado,se utilizan en modelos de regresión lineales,precisamente primero para poder determinar si dos variables del tipo que sean están correladas(hay una correlación entre ambas) y si existe un modelo el cual adaptarse y poder determinar predicciones.

Para poder relacionar 2 factores(diseño factorial),o dos variables en modelos de regresion(lineales),se necesitan 3 condiciones.

1)Homocedasticidad(Homogeneidad de varianzas).
2)Normalidad.
3)Independencia.

Es la única manera fiable de saber si realmente,dos variables son significativamente iguales,o si cierto factor,supongamos deuda americana tiene un impacto significativo frente a la variable dependiente "precio del oro".

Modelo lineal - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## jchopinn (11 Dic 2012)

Vaya par de dos. Hace una pregunta un tio que acaba de ingresar en el foro y ya veis la deriva....
En claro nada, como siempre.


----------



## hydra69 (11 Dic 2012)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Lo que me temía, no tienes demasiada idea. Verás, para medir la correlación entre dos variables no es obligatorio usar el modelo lineal, pues la correlación de Pearson es solamente una de las posibles, y restringida al caso de relación aproximadamente lineal entre las variables. Por otra parte, la homocedasticidad y la normalidad no son imprescindibles (salvo que quieras calcular intervalos de confianza basados en la distribución normal, obviamente), y la independencia solamente es necesaria si quieres estimar por el método de máxima verosimilitud.
> 
> La correlación es una medida de dependencia funcional, y la dependencia lineal es muy cómoda para poder realizar cálculos matemáticos, pero es solamente una de las infinitas maneras de relación entre dos variables que existen.
> 
> ...



No me cuentas nada nuevo o que no sepa.Pero que yo sepa meter dos gráficos tal cual,para probar una correlación es cuanto menos simpático.

Que el gráfico del oro es alcista,pues sí lo es es evidente,pero eso no trata el tema de la burbuja del oro.


----------



## platanoes (11 Dic 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Una gráfica que carloszorro ha colgado en el hilo del "precipicio fiscal americano". Muestra el precio del oro siguiendo la burbuja del límite de deuda USA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este gráfico esta manipulado ya que mezcla dos escalas, si vemos desde el año 2000 al 2012, el oro ha subido de 300 a 1800, es decir 6 veces, y la deuda de 6000 a 16500, es decir 2,75 veces, simplemente se ha "estirado" la escala de la deuda para hacerla coincidir con el aumento del oro, si las escalas fueran equiparables veriamos como la pendiente del gráfico de la deuda (escalones negros) sería la mitad del gráfico amarillo.


----------



## Vidar (11 Dic 2012)

Esta mejor? 

.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (11 Dic 2012)

platanoes dijo:


> Este gráfico esta manipulado ya que mezcla dos escalas, si vemos desde el año 2000 al 2012, el oro ha subido de 300 a 1800, es decir 6 veces, y la deuda de 6000 a 16500, es decir 2,75 veces, simplemente se ha "estirado" la escala de la deuda para hacerla coincidir con el aumento del oro, si las escalas fueran equiparables veriamos como la pendiente del gráfico de la deuda (escalones negros) sería la mitad del gráfico amarillo.



A ver ... es evidente que las lineas se ha escalado (linealmente) para sobreponer las dos curvas, el objetivo no es demostrar que el precio del oro ES igual al valor de la deuda, sino que han variado proporcionalmente. Eso no es "manipulación", se trata de visualizar que el precio del oro ha variado al mismo ritmo, ni mas ni menos, que lo ha hecho un valor que históricamente ha influido en él: deuda -> impresión -> inflación -> precio oro.


----------



## platanoes (11 Dic 2012)

Bueno, si no lo queremos llamar manipulación llamémoslo "modificación de parámetros para producir un impacto favorable a las intenciones del redactor del gráfico"
que es equiparar el crecimiento de la deuda con el aumento del oro, esto lo sabemos tu, yo y algunos más, pero el 90% de los que ven el gráfico no se paran a analizarlo sino que simplemente sacan la conclusión crecimiento deuda = crecimiento oro.
Por otra parte, si vemos el segundo gráfico desde 1917, vemos que en un periodo de 20 años (...que se dice pronto) desde 1980 hasta 2000, la deuda crecía mientras que el oro bajaba, con lo cual, si alguien recorta ese gráfico por ese tramo puede sacar conclusiones totalmente distintas.
Es muy usual comparar la subida del oro con la expansión monetaria para justificar que en realidad el oro no ha subido tanto, pero ¿porqué nadie hace lo mismo con el precio de vivienda? de esta forma también prodriamos llegar a la conclusión que la vivienda no ha subido sino que el precio del dinero es el que ha bajado, ...pero decir esto en este foro ya serian palabras mayores.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (11 Dic 2012)

platanoes dijo:


> Por otra parte, si vemos el segundo gráfico desde 1917, vemos que en un periodo de 20 años (...que se dice pronto) desde 1980 hasta 2000, la deuda crecía mientras que el oro bajaba, con lo cual, si alguien recorta ese gráfico por ese tramo puede sacar conclusiones totalmente distintas.



Cierto, pero ese recorte curiosamente eliminaría la anomalía que se produjo en 1980. Una anomalía (si quieres llámale burbuja) en que el precio del oro subió mucho mas deprisa que la deuda, por lo que es razonable que luego tendiera al valor correspondiente. 

En cualquier caso, yo no veo que actualmente el precio del oro esté creciendo mas deprisa que la deuda, aunque no dudo que lo acabará haciendo, cuando la fallida de las divisas papel sea evidente y la mayoría de la población provoque una gran demanda de oro para proteger sus ahorros, en ese momento la gente estará dispuesta a pagar mas que su valor real y el precio crecerá mas deprisa que la deuda. Pero, en mi opinión, no estamos aun en esta fase de burbuja, simplemente porque es una inversión minoritaria.



platanoes dijo:


> Es muy usual comparar la subida del oro con la expansión monetaria para justificar que en realidad el oro no ha subido tanto, pero ¿porqué nadie hace lo mismo con el precio de vivienda? de esta forma también prodriamos llegar a la conclusión que la vivienda no ha subido sino que el precio del dinero es el que ha bajado, ...pero decir esto en este foro ya serian palabras mayores.



Para mi la esencia de una burbuja se define en términos socioeconomicos: es que las manos fuertes que compraron a bajo precio, se deshacen de sus posiciones y distribuyen el producto entre la gran masa de la población (viviendas, OPVs de Terra, ...), y como lo que está sucediendo es lo contrario (las manos fuertes están acumulando el oro de la gran masa de la población) entiendo que no estamos en una burbuja sino en la fase previa. Pero evidentemente son opiniones y especulaciones.


----------



## platanoes (11 Dic 2012)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> El siguiente gráfico evidencia la correlación entre la base monetaria en USA y el precio del oro:



Sin entrar a valorar el contenido, este es otro ejemplo de gráfico "alterado a medida del interesado", para ello dividimos la escala de la derecha 2.800.000 entre 2.000.000, y nos resulta que el aumento es del 1,4, y en la escala de la izquierda tenemos 1.150 hasta 1.950, es decir aumenta 1,69 veces. Las pendientes de las curvas no serian equiparables.


----------



## musu19 (11 Dic 2012)

Para mi si esta en base burbujeado... es decir de 1300 euros, 200-300 mas caro de lo que debía de estar... pero el precio es en alza y continuara, pero su precio spot tiene un porcentaje de 20-30% de burbuja... a lo mejor algo menos


----------



## musu19 (11 Dic 2012)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> No es imposible. ¿En qué te basas para afirmar eso?



En los picos de subida, lo que no puedo saber cuanto es el porcentaje... lo dije en aprox. Cuando coinciden las máximas subidas?? a que fueron debidas?? los tiros andan cerca, no crees?


----------



## taipan (11 Dic 2012)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Claro, es imposible que se dé una burbuja sin estructura piramidal. Y la razón de que todas las burbujas se desarrollen estructuras piramidales (y no uniformes, por ejemplo) se halla en las leyes tipo Pareto. Por lo cual, si no se da tal estructura, no hay burbuja (o no hay todavía burbuja).



Interesante observación
¿Podrias dar alguna referencia de consulta porque nunca me habia parado a pensarlo y me gustaria indagar un poco más?

Entiendo que para la plata el concepto seria igual ¿no?
Gracias


----------



## Trigarrido (11 Dic 2012)

Respuesta al "tío": no , no está en burbuja.

Sugerencia al "tío": que se lea los hilos precedentes del oro, y aprenda a entender de dónde viene el valor del oro, qué es el dinero, y la historia económica occidental en los últimos 200 y pico años.

Tampoco hace falta ponerse así, es "algo demasiado grande para caer",enmarque la condición de que el oro tenía unas caracteristicas muy especiales, de ahi que no supiese determinarlo.

El miedo me surge por la moda que esta cogiendo últimamente el oro y a que cuando nos recuperemos poco a poco de la recesión se empiece a especular con el oro "el oro nunca cae", surgiendo una espiral alcista.

No tengo oro, pero quisiera saberlo para un futuro porque quizas en 5 años despues de las subidas que esta experimentando y seguira realizando explote.


----------



## Vidar (11 Dic 2012)

¿podría incluso considerarse una contraburbuja?

Una burbuja como la de los tulipanes o la inmobiliaria se basa en bienes no finitos y en el ánimo de lucro manipulando el precio al alza por medio de inyectar dinero prestado. Publicitado hasta la saciedad por el boca a boca y con puntos de venta en cada esquina.

En el oro se trata un bien finito, comprado con el fin de no perder poder adquisitivo, con un precio manipulado a la baja y comprado con ahorros. Siendo su publicidad y puntos de venta algo testimonial, y siendo sus puntos de compra lo publicitado y abundante.

.


----------



## Trigarrido (11 Dic 2012)

una manera de parar el robo de la inflación originada por la continua impresión tramposa de dinero. Que no es poco.


La impresión de dinero la concede el banco central europeo al estado, a esto se le llama señoriaje, si no se imprime dinero la economía se queda sin masa monetaría y no se pueden realizar transacciones.

Si no existiese el señoriaje subirían los impuestos.



Poro otro lado lo que planteaba es que surgiese una burbuja debido a la especulación de los grandes inversores en un periodo corto de tiempo 5-10 años, en terminos économicos hablando, que inyectasen dinero en el oro, y que posteriormente estallase, más bien lo que planteaba es si estaba comenzando esta espiral alzista.


Aceitunador rex,no pretendo ofender a nadie con mis comentarios pero deberías de ser más tolerante, todos en este foro estamos para aprender, y hoy has aprendido lo que es el señoriaje, por otro lado creo que debes de pertenecer al ambito económetrico,de ahi que tús conocimientos sean tan aplicados matemáticamente pero sin fundamentos ecónomicos solidos


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (11 Dic 2012)

Trigarrido dijo:


> El miedo me surge por la moda que esta cogiendo últimamente el oro y a que *cuando nos recuperemos poco a poco de la recesión* se empiece a especular con el oro "el oro nunca cae", surgiendo una espiral alcista.



Sinceramente, no creo que esto ocurra en los próximos 10 años, lo de la recuperación digo. Veo mas probable que colapse el sistema monetario y que en el nuevo modelo el oro sea una pieza importante.



Trigarrido dijo:


> Poro otro lado lo que planteaba es que surgiese una burbuja debido a la especulación de los grandes inversores en un periodo corto de tiempo 5-10 años, en terminos économicos hablando, que inyectasen dinero en el oro, y que posteriormente estallase, más bien lo que planteaba es si estaba comenzando esta espiral alzista.



Es difícil poner fechas, pero lo que es evidente es que tarde o temprano, en unas circunstancias mas o menos mala de la economía, los pocos que tengan ahorros acabaran invirtiéndolos en oro, no se si para obtener plusvalías o mas bien para evitar perderlos totalmente por la hiperinflación.


----------



## Trigarrido (11 Dic 2012)

Sinceramente, no creo que esto ocurra en los próximos 10 años, lo de la recuperación digo. Veo mas probable que colapse el sistema monetario y que en el nuevo modelo el oro sea una pieza importante.


Es imposible que colapse el sistema monetario,lo único que puede ocurrir es una salida del Euro( aunque en mi opinion es irreversible).



Por otro lado creo que es imposible una situación de hiperinflación en estos momentos o más adelante debido a la poltíca monetaria que lleva el Banco central Europeo de un = 2% de inflación anual más o menos, esta muy controlado.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (11 Dic 2012)

Trigarrido dijo:


> Es imposible que colapse el sistema monetario,lo único que puede ocurrir es una salida del Euro( aunque en mi opinion es irreversible).



Me referia a un colapso global, no te fijes solo en el euro, fíjate en la deuda de los diferentes estados (especialmente USA) y en la facilidad que le dan a la maquinita (USA, UK, Japón, ...).



Trigarrido dijo:


> Por otro lado creo que es imposible una situación de hiperinflación en estos momentos o más adelante debido a la poltíca monetaria que lleva el Banco central Europeo de un = 2% de inflación anual más o menos, esta muy controlado.



Si solo dependiera del euro es cierto que seria difícil, pero la caida del USD salpicará a toda aquella divisa que necesite petroleo. Respecto el IPC oficial, sospecho que sabes mas que yo sobre las diferentes modificaciones que se han ido introduciendo en su cálculo para obtener valores mas bajos que los que experimentamos los ciudadanos.


----------



## carloszorro (11 Dic 2012)

platanoes dijo:


> Este gráfico esta manipulado ya que mezcla dos escalas, si vemos desde el año 2000 al 2012, el oro ha subido de 300 a 1800, es decir 6 veces, y la deuda de 6000 a 16500, es decir 2,75 veces, simplemente se ha "estirado" la escala de la deuda para hacerla coincidir con el aumento del oro, si las escalas fueran equiparables veriamos como la pendiente del gráfico de la deuda (escalones negros) sería la mitad del gráfico amarillo.



Es verdad, está manipulado, ahora vamos a observar la cruda realidad, gráficos que muestran que el techo de deuda aumentó bastante más que el precio del oro.


----------



## Trigarrido (11 Dic 2012)

Con 21 años mucho dinero no se puede tener debido a que acabo el año que viene la carrera de economía, me inserte en el foro para ampliar mis conocimientos,pero veo que hay demasiadas peleas,debido a foreros como usted.

Por otro lado el arbitraje lo regula el Banco Central,no existe manipulación en España, quizás pienses que un país vive sin impuestos con el sistema de bienestar que tenemos


----------



## Trigarrido (11 Dic 2012)

Si solo dependiera del euro es cierto que seria difícil, pero la caida del USD salpicará a toda aquella divisa que necesite petroleo. Respecto el IPC oficial, sospecho que sabes mas que yo sobre las diferentes modificaciones que se han ido introduciendo en su cálculo para obtener valores mas bajos que los que experimentamos los ciudadanos.

Te doy absolutamente la razón en que pueden surgir presiones inflacionistas derivadas de las materias primas de fuera de Europa


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Dic 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


>



Jur jur jur jur......Zasca

+10...


----------



## Trigarrido (11 Dic 2012)

Muchas gracias aceitunador rex, la verdad que me he interesado por este tipo de inversiones porque es una de las que mayor rentabilidad y seguridad me parece que tiene,pero prefería estar "seguro".
Además estaba pensando en futuros de divisas para cuando comencemos a desplegar de la recesión,apostando por una apreciación del euro frente a divisas como la libra o el dólar.

Le haré caso y me informare en esas referencias


----------



## FoSz2 (11 Dic 2012)

Hola a todos, yo venía a traer esto:
Cómo y por qué estamos en una guerra mundial de divisas


Y también a Stewe Keen diciendo que el oro no es dinero en el minuto 1:58 y Max Keiser diciendo que sí y pidiendo a la audiencia que opine:
[Youtube]pm-6ZB2sr74[/Youtube]


EDITO:


cusbe11 dijo:


> Habéis estado todo el hilo debatiendo sobre semántica: qué es una burbuja y qué no lo es. Sin embargo, la pregunta no es si el oro está en una burbuja o no. Me parece que *la pregunta es si el oro está sobrevalorado y en qué cantidad.*



Me parece que la pregunta es ¿Dónde está la burbuja?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (11 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Habéis estado todo el hilo debatiendo sobre semántica: qué es una burbuja y qué no lo es. Sin embargo, la pregunta no es si el oro está en una burbuja o no. Me parece que *la pregunta es si el oro está sobrevalorado y en qué cantidad.*



Sobrevalorado respecto a qué? 
Respecto su valor de mercado? No. 
Respecto su valor "intrinseco"? Cual es?


----------



## Obi (11 Dic 2012)

Una dato sacado del libro “El liberalismo no es pecado” de Juan Ramón Rallo y Carlos Rodríguez Braun. Desde 1946 a 2011, la cantidad de oro en circulación se ha multiplicado por 2,5. En cambio, la oferta de dólares lo ha hecho por 80. Parece que las impresoras de la FED van un poquito más rápidas que las máquinas de los mineros.

Comparativa Gold/Oil ratio contra Units per oil/USD desde 1971. El Dolar pierde su capacidad adquisitiva en un 98%.






Ratio histórico Gold/Oil. El oro está ahora caro, pero no en burbuja.


----------



## j.w.pepper (11 Dic 2012)

Trigarrido dijo:


> Muchas gracias aceitunador rex, la verdad que me he interesado por este tipo de inversiones porque es una de las que mayor rentabilidad y seguridad me parece que tiene,pero prefería estar "seguro".
> Además estaba pensando en futuros de divisas para cuando comencemos a desplegar de la recesión,apostando por una apreciación del euro frente a divisas como la libra o el dólar.
> 
> Le haré caso y me informare en esas referencias



Lo de la evolución de las divisas no lo veo yo tan claro, en un mundo globalizado, donde los k circulan en grandes Q y vertiginosamente de un lado a otro del mundo, donde hay tratados de libre comercio, y aunque Europa no tenga el nivel de deuda que tienen en USA, aunque sus políticas monetarias sean mucho más ortodoxas, en el trasfondo de todo esto hay una guerra de divisas, no puedes dejar que tu divisa se aprecie fuertemente respecto a las demás por el tema de la competitividad. Vean el caso del Franco suizo, dependen mucho de las X, cuando detectaron que con la crisis bancaria, deudas soberanas, etc ; el Franco como moneda refugio se estaba apreciando peligrosamente, pues la han depreciado un 20% y la han casi ligado a la evolución del euro, y no creo yo que Suiza sea un país que no controle sus finanzas y por lo tanto déficit público y deuda soberana, su fin último no es monetizar déficit público, pero por otra parte no pueden darse el lujo de tener un franco por las nubes. Brasil es otro claro ejemplo, el dinero que está entrando allí vía inversiones directas - infraestructuras -, bolsa de valores, en deuda, etc, hace que el Real se revalorize frente al dólar, ellos esto evidentemente no lo desean, y luchan para que ocurra lo contrario. Las políticas de Bernanke de imprimir billetes creo que además de estar motivadas por el elevado endeudamiento de los USA, también responden a una guerra comercial contra los chinos que manipulan su Yuan. Al final todas son divisas FIAT, y no veo al Euro tan sobrevalorado dentro de unos años como algunos comentan. Todo forma parte de un mismo problema, la economía es global.


----------



## carloszorro (11 Dic 2012)

De momento ocupa menos del 1% de las carteras medias. Burbujita pequeñita...








Y si comparamos este ciclo alcista con el anterior le queda recorrido hasta alcanzar la euforia final. Aunque esta vez dicen que se va a convertir en la madre de todas las burbujas...


----------



## j.w.pepper (11 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Bien, si no puedes determinar si el oro está sobrevalorado, ¿cómo sabes que no lo está? ¿Es que conoces su valor "intrínseco"? ¿Y quieres invertir tu dinero en algo de lo que ignoras su valor?



Una buena manera de determinar su valor es compararlo con el valor de otros bienes tangibles, materias primas, manufacturas, así sabrás si está caro o no, en mi opinión dadas las múltiples gráficas comparativas que se han expuesto en este foro y en algún libro metalero bastante famoso, no parece que el oro esté caro; el problema es la incontrolable M que hace que el dinero FIAT valga cada vez menos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (11 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Bien, si no puedes determinar si el oro está sobrevalorado, ¿cómo sabes que no lo está? ¿Es que conoces su valor "intrínseco"? ¿Y quieres invertir tu dinero en algo de lo que ignoras su valor?



Lo que intentaba mostrarte es que no tiene sentido hablar de si esta o no sobrevalorado, porque no es posible determinar su valor "intrinseco". Si no puedes explicar que significa el "valor del oro" es absurdo hablar sobre su sobre o infra valoracion.

El motivo por el que he puesto una parte importante de mis ahorros en oro no es por ser una inversion especulativa, bueno quizas si en un 10%, sino en un 90% por ser el mejor refugio en un escenario de colapso financiero y/o hiperinflacion. Opto por el oro porque apuesto a que el resto de inversiones perderan valor adquisitivo.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (12 Dic 2012)

Si es que siempre estamos discutiendo lo mismo....No se que manía con preocuparse por los ahorros de los demás, gracias pero de verdad que no hace falta.

Yo apuesto por los metales, si el día de mañana resulta que están en una burbuja, y pierdo pongamos un 75% de su valor en €uros, no le iré llorando a nadie, habré perdido y punto. Es metal comprado con ahorro, fruto de mi trabajo, no lo compro a crédito ni el estado tendrá que inyectar miles de millones para salvar la economía, el único que habrá perdido dinero seré yo.

Si en cambio los metales se convierten en una burbuja, muchos se piensan que me alegraré y estaré contento. Pues no podrían estar más equivocados, el día que los metales se conviertan en una burbuja es muy probable que el sistema se haya ido por el agujero, y eso no me alegrará lo más mínimo.

Los metales son una tabla de salvación por si diluvia, no hay más, eso no significa que no trague uno agua hasta hartarse, pero al menos tendrá algo a lo que agarrarse.

El resumen es claro;
- Hay quien puede pensar que no pasará nada, que vivimos en el país de la gominola y que los políticos y tecnócratas lo arreglaran todo y que volveremos a la senda del crecimiento.

- Puede haber otro grupo que piense que tendremos unos años de esfuerzo y dolor, pero que al final de esta salimos entre todos y reforzados....Y volveremos a crecer como si no hubiera pasado nada.

- Por último hay gente que piensa sencillamente que esto se irá a la mie**a, que el modelo está agotado (es absurdo que alguien pueda hacer un viaje ida/vuelta a Londres por 20€) que cuando los bienes finitos de nuestra madre Tierra se topen con las cantidades infinitas de FIAT que se ha ido creando con el paso de los años va a haber dolor, mucho dolor.

Que cada cual elija lo que cree que pasará y actúe en consecuencia.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (12 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> O sea, que compras oro sin preocuparte de ganar o perder dinero (no especulas) y si resulta que llegado un momento palmas pasta, a ti te da igual porque dices que estarás protegido frente a un (discutiblemente probable) colapso financiero o hiperinflación.
> 
> Una pregunta: ¿has hecho un cálculo de riesgos para saber si el valor de tus ahorros que protegerías de una hiperinflación es mayor que el riesgo de que, en efecto, haya una hiperinflación? ¿Nos muestras tus números?



1. Compro oro por la preocupación de NO perder dinero.
2. Compro oro por la posibilidad de aumentar poder adquisitivo.
3. No ha llegado el día en que tenga que dar explicaciones a un desconocido sobre mis inversiones y mis decisiones.

Si me molestaba a dar explicaciones era porqué, ingenuamente, creía explicar mi punto de vista (personal y subjetivo) a personas a las que les podía interesar por si les pudiera ayudar. 

Pero la respuesta de Crisis Warrior me ha abierto los ojos, si alguien me pregunta le explicaré lo que hago con mi dinero y las hipotesis en las que las baso. Pero no perderé el tiempo en tener una discusión intelectual de sofá por el placer de escucharme. Que cada uno haga con su dinero lo que le de le gana, y que no se tome como una afrenta personal a su cosmovisión si alguien opina diferente.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (12 Dic 2012)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Si es que siempre estamos discutiendo lo mismo....No se que manía con preocuparse por los ahorros de los demás, gracias pero de verdad que no hace falta.



Me has abierto los ojos, no era consciente de que una parte de los comentarios están motivados por una mezcla de "la zorra, cuando no llega a las uvas, dice que están verdes" y "el perro del hortelano, ni come ni deja comer". Gracias.


----------



## Vidar (12 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> O sea, que compras oro sin preocuparte de ganar o perder dinero (no especulas) y si resulta que llegado un momento palmas pasta, a ti te da igual porque dices que estarás protegido frente a un (discutiblemente probable) colapso financiero o hiperinflación.
> 
> Una pregunta: *¿has hecho un cálculo de riesgos para saber si el valor de tus ahorros que protegerías de una hiperinflación es mayor que el riesgo de que, en efecto, haya una hiperinflación?* ¿Nos muestras tus números?



¿Y tú has hecho el cálculo económico de no contratar un seguro de incendio en tu casa ante la improbable posibilidad de que se queme?,
¿Y más cuando estás en un edificio donde todo el mundo fuma?

Pues esto es parecido, el coste de pérdidas en una inversión en oro es mínimo en un entorno inflacionista y de crisis comparado con el riesgo de la devaluación constante de todas las divisas (que ya está pasando) y ante la posibilidad de una hiperinflación o guerra (salidas históricas a una crisis global de deuda).

Necesitas números? Son tan inciertos como saber cuanto valdrá el barril de petróleo si hay guerra en Irán, o cuanto caería el euro si salen paises de la eurozona, pero a lo que es absurdo apostar es a que todo vaya a arreglarse por arte de magia.

.


----------



## platanoes (12 Dic 2012)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Si es que siempre estamos discutiendo lo mismo....No se que manía con preocuparse por los ahorros de los demás, gracias pero de verdad que no hace falta.
> 
> .



Siempre se discute lo mismo, porque el valor del oro no depende de las funcionalidades de este metal sino de valoración del mismo por las personas como objeto de deseo, es decir, las acciones de Apple dependen del producto que vende, si cumple sus expectativas de mercado, pero valor del oro es ley de oferta-demanda pura y dura.
Una persona de otra generación me dijo hace tiempo que el precio de las cosas está fijado por “las ganas y la necesidad”, en la primera parte entran los artículos de lujo, y en la segunda la comida, ropa de abrigo, libros escolares, etc.
El precio del oro es el caso más claro de fijado por las “ganas”, ya que nadie necesita de por sí tener un pedazo de metal en su casa.
Y por tanto el valor del oro subirá tanto más cuanto mayor valoración tenga entre los nuevos adquirientes. Por ello cualquier comentario que pueda poner en duda la reputación del oro, siempre será entendido por los poseedores de este metal como un ataque directo a su patrimonio, y pondrán sobre la mesa todo tipo de recursos: gráficos, estadísticas, apelaciones a la historia, etc… para intentar difuminar cualquier atisbo de duda que pueda menguar su inversión.
Cuando un poseedor de oro recomienda comprar oro no lo hace de manera altruista, para que todos sean tan ricos como él, sino para mantener su inversión.


----------



## santia (12 Dic 2012)

Para establecer la base de este asunto, he compuesto todo este mensaje con el contenido de este artículo de Juan Ramón Rallo:

Juan Ramn Rallo - Qu es una burbuja? - Libre Mercado

Con la crisis actual, parece que todo el mundo posee, a posteriori, un exquisito conocimiento acerca de las burbujas: se habla de burbuja inmobiliaria, de burbuja bursátil, de burbuja del oro... Parecería que vivimos en un mundo lleno de pompas a punto de estallar. Más, ¿realmente sabemos definir una burbuja financiera? ¿O simplemente calificamos como tal a todo recalentón más o menos acelerado en el precio de un activo?

¿En qué consiste un activo?

Un activo es todo factor productivo que nos dé derecho a bienes o servicios a lo largo del tiempo.

¿De qué depende el valor de un activo? 

El valor de un activo depende poderosamente del valor de los bienes y servicios que ese activo sea capaz de darnos derecho en el futuro.

¿Cual es el valor de un activo?

El valor de un activo es el valor actual o presente de los bienes y servicios que ese activo sea capaz de darnos derecho en el futuro. (Por tanto, el valor siempre está parcialmente indeterminado)

Pero valor no es igual a precio

En ocasiones, el precio de mercado de un activo tiene poco que ver con su valor:

- cuando el precio de mercado de un activo sea superior a su valor, entonces hablamos de burbuja; esto es, burbuja es sinónimo de sobrevaloración

- cuando el precio de mercado de un activo sea inferior a su valor, entonces nos encontramos con lo que podríamos llamar anti-burbuja - en tal caso, podremos comprar activos muy valiosos a precio de saldo

Síntomas de que se está gestando una burbuja en un activo

- subidas de precios de ese activo; estas subidas no serán síntoma de burbuja si están justificadas por un mayor valor de los bienes y servicios que ese activo sea capaz de darnos derecho en el futuro

- bajadas de valor de ese activo; estas bajadas no serán síntoma de burbuja si están acompañadas por un menor precio de ese activo

También

Las burbujas son fenómenos relativamente frecuentes en mercados con gran presencia de especuladores o de inversores inexpertos.

Toda expansión del crédito bancario no respaldada por ahorro provocará una burbuja financiera en alguna parte de la economía, pues esas expansiones dan lugar a auges económicos insostenibles; esto es, dan lugar a la expectativa de que la producción futura va a ser mayor de lo que en realidad llegará a ser debido al advenimiento de la crisis.


----------



## Vidar (12 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> No, pero un seguro de hogar sale por pocos cientos de euros al año, aquí hablamos de meter una parte de todos nuestros ahorros en algo sin un sustento matemático.



¿Comprendes lo que es un valor refugio?, 
¿Comprendes que el mejor valor refugio es un bien tangible?, 
¿Comprendes que de entre todos los bienes tangibles el mejor por sus características es el oro?,
¿Comprendes que refugiarse en el oro no es por buscar rentabilidad sinó para no perder lo que tienes en medio de una crisis?.
¿Comprendes que el precio del oro es un reflejo de todo lo demás de la economía y que su precio no importa sino su reserva de valor en términos de poder adquisitivo en medio de una crisis? 

Ahora si quieres define exáctamente que números necesitas, por que me parece que lo quieres comparar por rentabilidad por ejemplo con comprar acciones. 

.


----------



## santia (12 Dic 2012)

Llegados, entonces, a este punto, ¿qué pasa en el caso del oro?

¿El oro es un activo?

Sí. El oro es un activo. 

Es más, la partida 1 del activo del estado financiero consolidado del Eurosistema es ‘Oro y derechos de oro’ (Gold and gold receivables). (El Eurosistema está formado por el BCE y los Bancos Centrales de los Estados miembros que han adoptado el euro).

La verdad es que incluso el oro puede considerarse como el activo perfecto puesto que ha dado, da y dará derecho a cualquier bien o servicio en cualquier momento de la historia (antes, ahora y en el futuro). No caduca. Siempre ha dado, da y dará derecho a bienes o servicios a lo largo del tiempo.

No ocurre así con otros activos. Vuelvo al artículo del post anterior: “Pensémoslo bien: si una vivienda está ruinosa y no es habitable, ¿posee algún valor? Si somos propietarios de una empresa quebrada que ha interrumpido sus operaciones, ¿serán sus acciones en algún sentido valiosas? Si nuestro terreno se ha vuelto yermo y no podemos darle ningún otro uso (ni siquiera la edificación), ¿conservará algún valor? No”

¿Cual es el valor del oro?

(Para así, luego, compararlo con su precio y determinar si existe burbuja)

Es la pregunta del millón. El verdadero valor sólo puede ser estimado. Aquí podemos extendernos mucho pero, si os parece, después de leer, por ejemplo, dos de los mejores posts a este respecto:

FOFOA: The Value of Gold
The Many Values Of Gold « Victor The Cleaner

vamos a dar por supuesto que el valor del oro es de un orden de magnitud mayor que su precio actual.

Por tanto, como dice Vidar, parece que estamos ante lo que podríamos llamar una anti-burbuja. Sorprende, ¿verdad? O sea, incluso puede decirse que el oro está barato. Como dice Rallo, en una anti-burbuja, “podemos comprar activos muy valiosos a precio de saldo”

Pero, ¿para qué sirve el oro?

La única utilidad del oro es la de proteger del poder adquisitivo con el tiempo. Lo lleva haciendo perfectamente desde hace miles de años. O sea, digamos que mantiene su valor con el tiempo. Es el activo que mejor hace eso. Por eso se dedica prácticamente sólo a eso y casi no se dedica a ninguna otra actividad industrial.

Otra cosa es que si hay gran diferencia entre su precio y su valor, como ahora parece que existe, no sólo proteges tu poder adquisitivo sino que, además, lo aumentas. Como dice FOFOA en el anterior post citado:

“Ten en cuenta que la utilidad del oro es proteger su poder adquisitivo, no aumentarlo. El hecho de que el precio y el valor del oro tienen una disparidad muy amplia en este momento es una cuestión aparte”

(Keep in mind that the utility of gold is protecting your purchasing power, not increasing it. The fact that the price and value of gold have an extremely wide disparity right now is a separate issue.)​
Pero, ¿por qué puede decirse que el precio actual del oro es más bajo que su valor?

Aquí podemos extendernos mucho pero se dice, resumidamente, que la causa es la existencia del oro papel.

¿Y por qué existe el oro papel?

Aquí podemos extendernos mucho pero se dice, resumidamente, que es para pagar el petróleo a los principales productores (Arabia Saudita, principalmente) (que no quieren dólares desde 1971, cuando se desvincula el dólar del oro).

O dicho de otra forma:
- o se les paga una cantidad de oro (físico o papel) por barril
- o se les pagan más dólares por barril, dado que el dólar va perdiendo valor (por la impresora), para que ellos compren esa misma cantidad de oro por barril

Entre 1971-1980 se utilizo la segunda opción. 
Por eso subía el precio del barril de petróleo. Y, claro, también el del oro. 

Y desde 1980 se ha utilizado la primera con oro papel.
Por eso cae el precio del barril de petróleo. Y también el del oro.

Pero, en 1999, surge el euro. 
Comienza a subir el precio del oro y, claro, comienza también a subir el precio del petróleo …… como ellos tienen que pagar más por el oro, nosotros tenemos que pagar más por el petróleo.

¿Y por qué, desde el año 1999, comienza a subir el precio del oro?

Aquí podemos extendernos mucho pero se dice, resumidamente, que es porque:

- los bancos centrales del Eurosistema, desde el 1 de enero de 1999, empezaron a valorar, trimestralmente, sus reservas de oro a precios de mercado

- los bancos centrales firmantes de los CBGAs (Central Bank Gold Agreements) (entre ellos los bancos centrales del Eurosistema), desde el 26 de septiembre de 1999, acordaron no ampliar sus arrendamientos de oro y no ampliar su uso de futuros y opciones de oro

Por eso el oro ha tenido un espectacular avance desde el 2000. Por eso este nerviosismo actual de los bancos centrales en cuanto a auditar/repatriar sus reservas de oro. Porque parece claro que el oro, de alguna forma, va a tener un papel muy relevante en el futuro. 

También, por ejemplo, China, en la actualidad, anima a sus ciudadanos a comprar oro físico. Y, por otra parte, el oro está exento de IVA en la UE (desde la Directiva 98/80/CE de 12 de octubre de 1998, poco antes de surgir el euro. ¡Qué curioso!

¿Y por qué esa valoración trimestral del Eurosistema y esos CBGAs?

Aquí podemos extendernos mucho pero se dice, resumidamente, que es porque el BIS así lo quiere para reconducir todo el sistema financiero y económico mundial actual.

BIS: Bank for International Settlements (banco central de los bancos centrales)

¿Hacia donde vamos entonces?

Se dice que vamos, de manera inevitable, hacia lo que se denomina Freegold, un nuevo paradigma donde el oro físico tendrá un papel muy relevante. Puede que hasta lo vivamos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (12 Dic 2012)

Cusbe11, no sabias que fueras tan imbécil, ahora que te conozco un poco al ignore directo.




cusbe11 dijo:


> Pues si quiere ayudar a las personas, quizás podría explicar por qué invierte en oro usando números. ¿Para usted recomendar la inversión en oro es ayudar a las personas (esas personas no son desconocidas, ¿eh?), y explicar las cifras tras esa recomendación es una invasión de su "intimidad económica"? Pues vale, se ha explicado genialmente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vidar (12 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Pues ya lo he dicho. Quiero que alguien me explique qué cálculos ha realizado para llegar a la conclusión de que invertir un porcentaje (¿qué porcentaje?) de sus ahorros en oro para tener una reserva de valor le es más beneficioso que el riesgo de hiperinflación, teniendo en cuenta que el precio del oro puede variar y, por ende, hay que valorar si la posible pérdida de valor por el descenso del precio del oro es menor que la pérdida de poder adquisitivo derivada de una posible hiperinflación.
> 
> Es decir, yo meto dinero en oro para salvaguardar mi poder adquisitivo en vistas de una posible hiperinflación, que me haría perder poder adquisitivo. Bien, ¿la probabilidad y cuantía de la pérdida de poder adquisitivo por esa posible hiperinflación es mayor o menor que la pérdida de poder adquisitivo derivada de la variación de la cotización del oro? Porque si ahora me vas a responder que la inversión en oro es a largo plazo y que el oro siempre va a tener valor y por lo tanto es un refugio... Pues vale, estamos de acuerdo, pero, ¿esa ventaja de siempre tener valor compensa la posible (o no) pérdida de valor producida por aquéllo frente a lo que te quieres proteger?
> 
> ...




Te voy a decir una cosa: No sabes ni donde vives ni lo que pasa a tu alrededor. (por lo de la bomba atómica :

Te voy a decir otra: Me la suda que compres o no oro (no tengo ningún interés en vender nada a nadie :, así que como crees que te quiero vender algo mejor te lo estudias por tu cuenta.

.


----------



## maragold (12 Dic 2012)

Que sí, que sí.... que es un burbujón de la hostia!!!


(qué tal va la subasta de Ibercoin?!?!)


----------



## turbo lover (12 Dic 2012)

Desconozco si hay burbuja o no en el oro, pero que es carísimo para la cantidad de gramos que dan sí, por eso yo con mis pequeños ahorros prefiero comprar alguna moneda de plata que al menos parece llevas algo.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (12 Dic 2012)

platanoes dijo:


> Cuando un poseedor de oro recomienda comprar oro no lo hace de manera altruista, para que todos sean tan ricos como él, sino para mantener su inversión.



Yo pienso más como el señor Mike Maloney, prefiero que la máxima cantidad de gente de clase media sea poseedora de oro y plata.
Por si llega una debacle financiera, al menos esta no desaparezca o no lo haga en su totalidad.
No vaya a ser que llegue el día en el que tener una monedita de 7 gramos de oro te pueda costar la vida.
Aunque ya le adelanto que veo mi sueño cada día más lejano. Obsérvese que también es una visión egoísta.


----------



## Kennedy (13 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Bien, si no puedes determinar si el oro está sobrevalorado, ¿cómo sabes que no lo está? ¿Es que conoces su valor "intrínseco"? ¿Y quieres invertir tu dinero en algo de lo que ignoras su valor?



El mismo tipo de preguntas podrían formularse respecto a cualquier moneda fiat:

Si no puedes determinar si el EURO está sobrevalorado, ¿cómo sabes que no lo está? 
¿Es que conoces el valor "intrínseco" del EURO? 
¿Y quieres mantener tu inversion en EUROS, algo de lo que ignoras su valor?


----------



## Kennedy (13 Dic 2012)

Trigarrido dijo:


> ¿Estamos realizando una burbuja?
> 
> Se qué es un metal precioso, con demasiada historia en los tipos de cambio,pero estas subidas tan fuertes,empiezo a creer que comienza cierta especulación, el populismo el oro siempre sube,si no fuese un metal precioso y se pudiese aumentar la producción infinitamente como el sector inmobiliario diría que es una burbuja.
> 
> ...



En mi opinión, estaría en una burbuja si mi pescadero, mi peluquero, mi vecino, mi primo y mi fontanero estuviesen comprando oro "porque siempre sube". 
En tal escenario, probablemente la causa sería que la moneda (euro) estuviese perdiendo gran parte de su valor (alta inflación) o todo su valor (hiperinflación).

Pero, por ahora, mi pescadero, mi peluquero, mi vecino, mi primo y mi fontanero están vendiendo sus cadenas y pulseras de oro al "compro oro" de turno para salir del paso. Todo lo contrario a una burbuja.


PD 
ayer decía el BIS que en estos momentos la burbuja está en la deuda pública...


----------



## santia (13 Dic 2012)

Condor dijo:


> Si todo estalla pasará como en aquella película en la que el que tiene oro quiere comprar pan y el que tiene pan le responde: "el oro no se puede comer"



Eres miope.

En una película puede que digan eso. En la vida real ‘si todo estalla pasará como’ en Zimbabwe. Allí todo estalló. Y allí sólo comía pan el que tenía 0,1 gramos de oro. El resto veía tus películas. Por ejemplo, aquí lo tienes: Gold For Bread - Zimbabwe - YouTube. Te recomiendo que veas esta película entera (son 7 minutos) en vez de esas otras.

Esto es así, porque, llegado el momento, si tienes que comprar comida a cambio, te aceptarán siempre antes el oro que los papeles de colores. Lleva siendo así los últimos 6.000 años. En todas las partes del mundo. Y esto es así porque el oro es el bien más líquido de todos los conocidos por el hombre. (Su utilidad marginal declina más lentamente que la de cualquier otra materia prima conocida por el hombre).

Miopía: cortedad de alcances o de miras (2ª acepción según la RAE). O sea, con todos los respetos.





Condor dijo:


> En 1970 el precio del petróleo era de 1,8 dólares el barril; ahora está en 107, así que ya vemos la mierda de rendimiento que tiene el oro



Sigues siendo miope. Mira el gráfico que te puso Obi (11-dic-2012, 22:42) en este mismo hilo.

1970 
unos 12 barriles de petróleo por onza de oro

2012
unos 18 barriles de petróleo por onza de oro

O sea, te confundes. Esa ‘mierda de rendimiento’ la tiene el dólar. O la tienen los diversos papeles de colores. Como quieras.


----------



## santia (13 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Pues ya lo he dicho. Quiero que alguien me explique qué cálculos ha realizado para llegar a la conclusión de que invertir un porcentaje (¿qué porcentaje?) de sus ahorros en oro para tener una reserva de valor le es más beneficioso que el riesgo de hiperinflación, teniendo en cuenta que el precio del oro puede variar y, por ende, hay que valorar si la posible pérdida de valor por el descenso del precio del oro es menor que la pérdida de poder adquisitivo derivada de una posible hiperinflación.
> 
> Es decir, yo meto dinero en oro para salvaguardar mi poder adquisitivo en vistas de una posible hiperinflación, que me haría perder poder adquisitivo. Bien, ¿la probabilidad y cuantía de la pérdida de poder adquisitivo por esa posible hiperinflación es mayor o menor que la pérdida de poder adquisitivo derivada de la variación de la cotización del oro? Porque si ahora me vas a responder que la inversión en oro es a largo plazo y que el oro siempre va a tener valor y por lo tanto es un refugio... Pues vale, estamos de acuerdo, pero, ¿esa ventaja de siempre tener valor compensa la posible (o no) pérdida de valor producida por aquéllo frente a lo que te quieres proteger?
> 
> ...




Pides los siguientes datos:

- porcentaje de riesgo de hiperinflación futura
- tasa futura de inflación
- variación del precio futuro del oro 

“Lo siento, pero no suelo practicar la adivinación. Además, considero que no debo comprometer mi reputación como científico aventurándome a responder esta cuestión. Por otro lado, le confieso que tampoco estoy muy interesado en saberlo. Adivinar el precio futuro del oro es algo de poca importancia”. Esto contestaba Antal E. Fekete cuando le preguntaban sobre “Cuál piensa que será el precio del oro en dólares o euros dentro de 3 ó 5 años?”

Antal Fekete: oro detiene mayor crisis económica historia | Qmunty

Pues yo te contesto lo mismo. 
Y ya aprovecho para preguntarte ¿por qué crees tú que los bancos centrales, en pleno siglo XXI, siguen almacenando oro? Espero tu respuesta.

En general, la gente que compra oro físico como seguro lo hace:

- con dinero que no necesita

- a largo plazo

- pensando en Antal E. Fekete: “Con respecto al oro me opongo a usar la palabra ‘inversión’. Desde mi punto de vista, tener metales monetarios no es invertir, sino algo más parecido a contratar una póliza de seguro. Por lo que respecta a los metales monetarios como el oro o la plata, una persona bien aconsejada compraría una cierta cantidad, por pequeña que sea, de forma rutinaria, cada mes, con independencia de su precio. Uno tiene que ver estas compras como lo hace con los pagos mensuales de su seguro. La analogía es adecuada. Si nunca tiene que usar su póliza de seguro, mucho mejor”

- pensando en la siguiente gráfica (que nos recuerda que el oro es la vara de medir):







- y también pensando en que esta vez es diferente, porque estamos ante ‘la mayor crisis económica y financiera de la historia' como dice, de nuevo, Antal E. Fekete

Con independencia de lo anterior parece que, con el oro, en la actualidad, hay gran diferencia entre su precio y su valor. Por tanto, no sólo protegerás tu poder adquisitivo sino que parece que, además, seguramente, llegado el momento, lo aumentaras. 

Concluyendo. A nuestro nivel, no parece descabellado poseer, como parte del patrimonio, algunas monedas o pequeños lingotes de oro. ¿En qué porcentaje? En el que tú te sientas cómodo. Tú conoces tu patrimonio. Tú te conoces a ti mismo.

-----

Te recomiendo que leas, leas, leas y vuelvas a leer. En este foro tienes aportaciones muy interesantes. También fuera de este foro, por supuesto. Y ya, tú mismo, con tu convencimiento al respecto, en su caso, actúas.

Es importante también que sepas que, por lo visto, el oro físico está barato, por ahora, gracias al oro papel. Dicho de otra forma: por ahora, puede comprarse oro físico a precio del oro papel. Luego, seguramente, se separarán el precio del oro papel y el precio del oro físico. También, seguramente, el precio del oro papel caerá pero ya no podrá comprarse oro físico a ese precio. Y luego, seguramente, se descubrirá el verdadero precio del oro físico. O, mejor dicho, la verdadera cotización del oro físico en los papeles de colores de cada país.

-----

(Copio lo que puse en otro hilo)

La verdad es que esto del oro es difícil de explicar y de entender. Puede decirse que es como el tema de la vista y las gafas. Para una persona que vea mal y que no conozca que existen gafas, es muy difícil explicarle que puede verse mucho mejor. Pero, una vez que esa persona comienza a utilizar las gafas, se de cuenta de que había, a la vista, ahí afuera, mucho más mundo de lo que antes ella veía. Y le parece mentira, con lo claro que él ahora ve todo, que no se hubiera dado cuenta mucho antes.

Pues con lo del oro es lo mismo. 

Uno se da cuenta que ha estado recorriendo caminos pedregosos llenos de zarzas cuando lo que había delante de sus ojos era una verdadera autopista. Y luego, una vez ya en la autopista, le sorprende que la gente a su alrededor no sea capaz de verla.

La miopía, en nuestro caso y en nuestro mundo, es que han pasado más de 41 años desde que el oro dejó de ser el ‘ancla’ del dinero fiduciario (los papeles de colores). (Año 1971, Nixon). Toda una vida. De manera que, en la actualidad, la gran mayoría de las personas vivas solamente conoce el dinero fiduciario y apenas hay cultura de lo que significa el oro como depósito de valor y apenas se conoce la historia monetaria mundial, ni estas materias se estudian en el Instituto o en la Universidad. 

Pero …… mientras tanto …… los Bancos Centrales siguen almacenando oro. Pero….¿por qué lo hacen?


----------



## j.w.pepper (13 Dic 2012)

Condor dijo:


> Muchas gracias!, a mi sí me gusta corregir las faltas, como al oro, que desde ayer corrige 30 dólares..... debes estar comprando a espuertas
> 
> Yo digo que pierde los 1600
> 
> ...



Sin tener mucha idea de AT, creo que aunque perdiera ese nivel de los 1600, la tendencia principal del oro sigue siendo alcista. Como te indican por ahí, no mires el oro como una inversión - a menos que inviertas en oro papel, etf - , míralo como algo que en el largo plazo siempre funcionará como protector de tu patrimonio.


----------



## santia (13 Dic 2012)

Condor dijo:


> 0,1 gramos por una barra de pan, eso si es hiperinflación. Y cómo harás?, llegarás a la panadería con una balanza y un reactivo para verificar su pureza delante del panadero? Esto es lo que yo llamo una situación que no querrá vivir nadie; en una situación así puede que las cosas valgan algo pero las vidas no valdrán NADA



Cóndor, el escenario de ‘si todo estalla’ lo has iniciado tú. De todas, formas veo que aún no has visto la película.

Por otra parte, en Weimar (Alemania) hubo hiperinflación. Y comían pan los unos y los otros. Otra cosa es que unos conservaron su patrimonio y otros, prácticamente, lo perdieron.





cusbe11 dijo:


> El problema es que cuando contratas una póliza de seguro, aseguras por una cantidad. Con el oro, ese seguro es intrínsecamente variable. Es un seguro inseguro. Es decir, es seguro en el sentido de que siempre vas a tener algo de poder adquisitivo, pero es inseguro en el sentido de que ese poder adquisitivo que siempre tendrás es variable.
> 
> El problema es que la práctica de "comprar oro poco a poco por si las moscas", tal y como lo describes, es más bien eso, "por si las moscas". Aunque los tres factores que citas (porcentaje de riesgo de hiperinflación futura, tasa futura de inflación y variación del precio futuro del oro) sean imposibles de predecir, estoy seguro de que muy pocos de los que compran oro "por si las moscas" ni siquiera se han planteado las dudas que yo pongo aquí, y no se han parado a coger lápiz y papel y montarse una docena de escenarios diferentes, asignándoles probabilidades. Estoy casi seguro, aunque no tengo datos al respecto, de que la mayoría de la gente que ha comprado oro "por si las moscas" lo ha comprado porque ha leído artículos y consejos que hablaban de hiperinflación, de colapso del sistema financiero, o incluso de "rebeldía" contra el control del dinero por el estado, todo ello aderezado con gráficas manipuladas para hacer más evidente la correlación entre precios del oro y deuda (y no niego que haya cierta correlación, pero no tan "precisa" como la pintan ciertas gráficas), etc.
> 
> Y dadas las cantidades que se llegan a meter en oro, simplemente digo que me parece un poco arbitrario, por decirlo de algún modo. Ya, claro, alguien ahora vendrá y me dirá que cuando haya hiperinflación veré a ver si la inversión me parece arbitraria o no, pero volvemos a lo mismo. ¿Cuál es la probabilidad del escenario de hiperinflación y de que varíe el precio del oro? Es un poco como lo del huevo y la gallina.



No me has contestado por qué los bancos centrales, en pleno siglo XXI, siguen almacenando reservas de oro. Espero tus respuestas. 

Te añado unas reflexiones:

- El oro es el bien más líquido de todos los conocidos por el hombre. (Su utilidad marginal declina más lentamente que la de cualquier otra materia prima conocida por el hombre). Esto significa que siempre, en cualquier momento, en cualquier parte del mundo, el oro ha sido, es y será aceptado antes que cualquier otro bien. Lleva siendo así los últimos 6.000 años.

- El oro es, hasta la fecha, el mejor dinero que han descubierto los agentes económicos en toda la historia. Otra cosa, es que sea el dinero que se esté utilizando en la actualidad. Para la función ‘medio de cambio’, el mejor dinero es el dinero fiduciario actual, sin duda. Pero, para la función ‘depósito de valor’, el mejor dinero es el oro. No tiene competencia. También sin duda.

- Con el oro no puede hablarse de riesgo. El oro es un activo que no tiene riesgo de contrapartida porque no es el pasivo de nadie. Es dinero en sí mismo. 

- El oro es el ‘depósito de valor’ por excelencia y puede decirse que tiene un valor real intrínseco constante. Es el dinero fiduciario el que pierde valor, año tras año, con la inflación y al que, por tanto, se le requiere que consiga rentabilidad asumiendo, para ello, riesgos. De esta forma, puede decirse que el precio del oro no sube o baja. Lo que sube o baja es el dinero fiduciario en el que cotiza el oro. El oro es la vara de medir. No al revés. 

Por tanto, podemos hablar de que el oro físico es un seguro “seguro”.

Creo que puedo afirmarte que los que han comprado oro como seguro lo han hecho por todo lo que te he indicado antes y por el convencimiento (al ver funcionando la impresora de los bancos centrales; esos que, además, almacenan reservas de oro) de que, en realidad, el oro es el único dinero.

También, como te dice Kennedy, y (usando tus mismas expresiones) ‘dadas las cantidades que se llegan a meter en’ papeles de colores, ¿por qué no te preguntas lo mismo con los papeles de colores? O sea, si te das cuenta, eres selectivo en tus exigencias. 

Siguiendo con el mismo juego, también te puedo afirmar (usando tus mismas expresiones) que ‘estoy seguro de que muy pocos de los que tienen’ papeles de colores ‘ni siquiera se han planteado dudas, y no se han parado a coger lápiz y papel y montarse una docena de escenarios diferentes, asignándoles probabilidades’ 

Por último, creo que también puede decirse que el precio del oro está siendo movido (sobre todo hacia abajo), principalmente, por los arrendamientos de oro de los bullion banks y de los bancos centrales. El objetivo principal, por lo visto, es tener oro papel a bajo precio para poder pagar petróleo. (Recomiendo leer este post: FOFOA: The King and his Gold). Por eso, el oro físico está barato, por ahora, gracias al oro papel. Dicho de otra forma: por ahora, puede comprarse oro físico a precio del oro papel. Luego, seguramente, se separarán el precio del oro papel y el precio del oro físico. También, seguramente, el precio del oro papel caerá pero ya no podrá comprarse oro físico a ese precio. Y luego, seguramente, se descubrirá el verdadero precio del oro físico. O, mejor dicho, la verdadera cotización del oro físico en los papeles de colores de cada país. Su verdadero valor.


----------



## j.w.pepper (13 Dic 2012)

Condor dijo:


> Vale, ya entendí, algo así como la vida en el más allá.



Vamos a ver entonces, ¿En qué aconsejas invertir - guardar la pasta? Házme una lista de las posibles inversiones y justifícamelas una por una.


----------



## Kennedy (13 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Cuando haces esas preguntas con el oro, intrínsecamente las estás haciendo con los papeles de colores. Si la disyuntiva es "tengo oro o euros", cuando te preguntas por qué invertir en oro te estás preguntando por qué no invertir en euros, y al revés.
> 
> Ante esto, decir que "el oro es el único dinero" no contesta a mi pregunta, porque cuando tienes una onza de oro no sabes cuánto dinero tienes en esa onza. Únicamente sabes que tienes dinero.



Una moneda de oro sabes los que es: un trozo de metal.
Un billete de 100 euros también sabes lo que es: un trozo de papel impreso.

La cantidad de oro no aumenta sustancialmente de un año para otro.
La cantidad de euros sí aumenta sustancialmente de un año para otro.

Por tanto, en pocos años el valor de una moneda de oro habrá aumentado respecto al valor de un billete de 100 euros.

No hace falta saber el valor intrínseco del oro, medido en euros o dólares, para suponer que ese valor va a aumentar RESPECTO a la moneda fiat.

Pero si buscas una estimacion del valor de del oro medido , p.e. en dólares, si se divide el número de dólares creados por la cantidad de onzas de oro extraídas a lo largo de la Historia, sale como minimo a 10.000$/oz (y no cuento el resto de monedas mundiales).
Hoy puedes comprarlo a 1700$... Una ganga


----------



## j.w.pepper (13 Dic 2012)

Kennedy dijo:


> Una moneda de oro sabes los que es: un trozo de metal.
> Un billete de 100 euros también sabes lo que es: un trozo de papel impreso.
> 
> La cantidad de oro no aumenta sustancialmente de un año para otro.
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, cuando un bien - en este caso dinero de papel - se oferta demasiado ya sabemos lo que le ocurre a su valor, aunque su precio esté manipulado respecto a los metales preciosos. El mismo caso, pero al revés, fue el de las viviendas en la época de la burbuja.

Otro aspecto importante a tener en cuenta, si usted valorara indirectamente el oro en función de sus costes de extracción, sabemos que por el tema del peak oil y de que los yacimientos de oro hoy explotados son menos accesibles que los del pasado, pues estos costes de extracción van a seguir incrementandose, lo que hace que sólo sea rentable abrir minas cuando el precio en el mercado del oro alcanza un valor determinado - alto por cierto - . Si no se alcanza ese precio, la producción minera no será atractiva y por lo tanto retraerá oferta de oro del mercado, lo cual también encarecerá al metal.

Los bancos centrales están incrementando sus reservas de oro físico, no como hacían en los 90 cuando se deshacían de este que cotizaba sobre los 200 - 300 $ onza, la población china está comprando oro físico, el gobierno chino parece que quiere que su moneda el Yuan se convierta en la de reserva mundial, pero no FIAT, sino respaldada a través de un sistema patrón oro, los Alemanes se preocupan por sus reservas de oro, los ciudadanos alemanes invierten en oro y plata. 

Cuando en los años 90 el oro cotizaba tan bajo, la población mundial, los agentes económicos no tenían ni la más remota idea de los problemas financieros que se avecinaban a pesar de estar empezando a cocerse en aquella época los detonantes de la actual crisis: los activos tóxicos, el sobreendeudamiento, burbuja inmobiliaria, dinero FIAT desde 1971, etc. El año 2008 marca un punto de inflexión, en el que creo que todo el mundo piensa que ya nada va a seguir siendo igual, la gente no tiene la misma confianza que tenía en el sistema financiero y sus activos, los Estados volviendose locos para salvar a bancos. Esto de por sí, ya hace más atractivo al oro y a los activos tangibles no burbujeados.

No estoy hablando de que vaya a haber hiperinflación, esto creo que nadie lo sabe, ahora mismo estamos inmersos en la trampa de la iliquidez, las entidades financieras tan endeudadas no colocan ese exceso de M3 en la economía real, pero habrá que ver una vez saneadas, como se destruye ese exceso de dinero.

Lo que si estoy seguro, por todo lo que he comentado, es que el oro no va a volver a aquellos niveles de los 90 ni mucho menos, como también me parece muy aventurado decir que se pondrá de aquí a pocos años en no sé, 3000 $ / onza, 10000 $ / onza, esto dependerá de las políticas de USA, el precipicio fiscal, la evolución de China como superpotencia y de hasta cuando podrán seguir manipulándolo. Ah y les recuerdo, si acontece el precipicio fiscal, esto significará automáticamente incremento de impuestos y disminución del gasto público en USA, lo cual inexorablemente llevará a una recesión, no sé como afectará esto al oro, pero sí creo saber como afectará a las bolsas de valores.


----------



## santia (14 Dic 2012)

Bueno, veo que sigues sin contestar la pregunta que te he propuesto. ¿Por qué? Venga, hombre, intenta responder. Te obligo a ello para obligarte a pensar, entre otras cosas, en lo que significa el oro. Y cuando respondas, después, piensa que esos bancos centrales son los que, luego, imprimen los papeles de colores.

Y veo que, en mi opinión, no acabas de entender el asunto. Seguramente has oído, como dices, esos argumentos muchas veces pero no te has debido parar a pensar en ellos profundamente. Pero, bueno, es normal. En la actualidad, apenas hay cultura de lo que significa el oro como depósito de valor, apenas se conoce la historia monetaria mundial, ni estas materias se estudian en el Colegio o en la Universidad, pero …… mientras tanto …… los Bancos Centrales siguen almacenando oro …… y cusbe11 sigue sin decirnos por qué.

(Por cierto, no me gusta como te expresas. En algunos momentos parece que vas perdonando la vida. Aunque esto es un tema aparte)

Trato de ir argumentando cada uno de tus párrafos. Te ruego, por favor, que lo leas despacio y con profundidad de miras.




cusbe11 dijo:


> Cuando haces esas preguntas con el oro, intrínsecamente las estás haciendo con los papeles de colores. Si la disyuntiva es "tengo oro o euros", cuando te preguntas por qué invertir en oro te estás preguntando por qué no invertir en euros, y al revés.



creo que te confundes; yo hablo de oro como seguro; no hablo de ‘invertir en oro’ como si fueran papeles de colores; el invertir supone asumir un riesgo que el poseer oro no tiene; recuerda lo que indicaba antes; piensa en ello detenidamente; son los papeles de colores los que pierden valor, año tras año, con la inflación y a los que, por tanto, se les requiere que consigan rentabilidad; pero para conseguir rentabilidad con los papeles de colores tienes que asumir riesgos; y con el oro (como seguro) no puede hablarse de riesgo; no tiene riesgo de contrapartida; no es el pasivo de nadie; o sea, con el oro (como seguro) no inviertes

de lo que hablo es de usar el oro como ‘depósito de valor’; como sabes, en esta función del oro, por ahora, el tiempo se maneja a largo plazo; o sea, parece que puede ser una buena opción para la jubilación, por ejemplo, si llegamos, claro

yo no me hago esas mismas preguntas para el oro y para los papeles de colores; como te indicaba antes, los papeles de colores son el ‘medio de intercambio’ perfecto; pero no son el ‘depósito de valor’ perfecto; el oro no es el ‘medio de intercambio’ perfecto en un mundo actual normal; pero sí es el ‘depósito de valor’ perfecto; o sea, una cosa son los papeles de colores y su función; otra cosa es el oro y su función




cusbe11 dijo:


> Dicho lo dicho, todos los argumentos que planteas los he oído muchas veces, y no niego que sean ciertos. Pero, lo siento, el oro físico no es un seguro "seguro" en tanto que hasta ahora nadie en este hilo ha cuantificado su valor intrínseco, cosa que es probablemente imposible. No puedes decir que el oro es una reserva segura de valor si no sabes cuánto valor estás reservando. Sabes que reservas valor, pero no sabes cuánto. Y reservas valor, sin saber cuánto, para protegerte de una posible (o no) hiperinflación, cuyo riesgo existe pero tiene una probabilidad difícil o imposible de cuantificar. Ése es el problema de la inversión en oro físico como reserva de valor.



el ‘valor que reservo’ en el momento que compro el oro con papeles de colores es el precio que, en ese momento, pago por esa cantidad de oro, en papeles de colores; ……..pero creo que esto es claro y meridiano; el valor que deposito en el oro en ese momento es ese poder adquisitivo equivalente al precio que he pagado por ello

a mi, con el tiempo, sin arriesgar nada, ese poder adquisitivo se me mantiene; a ti, con los papeles de colores, no se te mantiene; tienes que arriesgarte invirtiendo aquí y allá

los que compran oro como seguro lo compran para mantener su poder adquisitivo en el futuro, no lo compran pensando en hiperinflaciones; otra cosa diferente es que si, entre medias, hay esa posible hiperinflación que indicas, pues ellos están protegidos; pero olvídate de la hiperinflación; cuando se habla de seguro es seguro frente a perder poder adquisitivo por la causa que sea

el comprar oro físico como seguro (depósito de valor) no tiene ningún problema; el problema lo tienes tú al no entender todo lo anterior

la frase que tú crees que utilizamos: ‘estoy reservando no sé qué cantidad de valor para protegerme de no sé qué porcentaje de riesgo de hiperinflación’

la frase que utilizamos de verdad: estos cientos de gramos de oro me han costado unos miles de euros y me van a proteger de perder ese poder adquisitivo (esos miles de euros de hoy) en el futuro




cusbe11 dijo:


> Ante esto, decir que "el oro es el único dinero" no contesta a mi pregunta, porque cuando tienes una onza de oro no sabes cuánto dinero tienes en esa onza. Únicamente sabes que tienes dinero.



Sigues sin verlo. La vara de medir es el oro. No al revés. Y el oro se mide en peso. Cuando tienes una onza de oro, tienes una onza de oro de dinero. Y esa onza de oro, luego, tendrá su correspondiente equivalencia en papeles de colores, en cada momento, en cada país. Pero eso es otra historia. El dinero que tú tienes es una onza de oro.

Por eso, si observas, el oro se mide en peso. Se dice que el Bundesbank alemán tiene, hoy día, 3.400 toneladas de oro. No se dice que el Bundesbank alemán tiene, hoy día, 136.000 millones de euros en oro.

Tú si tienes una onza de oro, dices que tienes una onza de oro. No vas diciendo que hoy tienes 1.300 euros en oro. Y que mañana tienes 1.325 euros en oro. Y así sucesivamente.




cusbe11 dijo:


> Por cierto, esto es lo que opina sobre invertir en oro el que posiblemente es el mejor inversor de la Historia:
> 
> Top 7 Warren Buffett Quotes On Gold Investing | Commodities | Minyanville's Wall Street
> 
> Obviamente este tío opina desde la perspectiva de un señor que lleva sacándole un 20% al mercado durante un porrón de tiempo... Y sí, ya sé que vosotros no invertís, que guardáis poder adquisitivo.



¡Hombre! en estos casos, tienes que informarte bien y buscar también si alguien le ha contestado debidamente. En otro caso, sólo estás analizando una opinión.

Por ejemplo (aunque hay muchos más):

FOFOA: Yo Warren B, you are so OG!

Como has tenido narices para poner ese enlace de Warren Buffett, tienes que tener también ahora narices para leer este post de FOFOA con detenimiento.



Bueno, y lo dejo contigo. No sé si habrá manera de que lo veas. De que te pongas las ‘gafas del oro’. Yo, al menos, lo he intentado. Recuerda este hilo en el futuro. Ya sabes  Tú, mientras tanto, sigue con tus porcentajes, tus cálculos y tus riesgos. Y con tus ‘fáciles’ inversiones del 6,5% hoy día como he visto que comentabas en otro hilo. Ha sido un placer. En serio.


----------



## santia (14 Dic 2012)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Santia, no te líes explicándote: con la última QE, los 1300 euros en el supermercado pasan a dar de sí, a comprar, lo que compraban antes 1000 euros. La onza que valía 1000 cuesta 1300. Fin de la clase.



Cierto. Gracias. Pero a veces sí que me sirve a mi también para asentar las bases del tema, en su caso.

Por otra parte, uno ve a gente que va por caminos pedregosos llenos de zarzas y les trata de ayudar a que vayan por la autopista que tienen al lado y que no llegan a ver.


----------



## platanoes (14 Dic 2012)

Todos los argumentos en defensa del oro se desmoronan cuando lo comparamos con la plata:
El precio de la plata y su ratio histórico en relación al oro Precio OroyFinanzas.com
El ratio histórico es de 16:1, el ratio de existencias mundiales es de 8:1, y la plata si tiene uso industrial,es decir se está consumiendo, como el petroleo. A todo esto el ratio basado en el dinero fiat actual es de 40:1.

Por ello ahí va mi consejo de inversión para el que de verdad quiera tener oro de manera creciente: El que tenga una onza de oro que la venda y cambie los papelitos por K30 (le darán unos 44), dentro de unos años cuando el ratio baje a 11:1, podrá cambiar los 44 k30 por dos onzas de oro.


----------



## santia (14 Dic 2012)

platanoes dijo:


> Todos los argumentos en defensa del oro se desmoronan cuando lo comparamos con la plata:
> El precio de la plata y su ratio histórico en relación al oro Precio OroyFinanzas.com
> El ratio histórico es de 16:1, el ratio de existencias mundiales es de 8:1, y la plata si tiene uso industrial,es decir se está consumiendo, como el petroleo. A todo esto el ratio basado en el dinero fiat actual es de 40:1.
> 
> Por ello ahí va mi consejo de inversión para el que de verdad quiera tener oro de manera creciente: El que tenga una onza de oro que la venda y cambie los papelitos por K30 (le darán unos 44), dentro de unos años cuando el ratio baje a 11:1, podrá cambiar los 44 k30 por dos onzas de oro.




El oro es el metal monetario por excelencia.
Y la crisis que tenemos encima es, precisamente, muy monetaria.

Por cierto, ya puestos, me gustaría que me respondas a la siguiente pregunta: ¿por qué los Bancos Centrales sólo almacenan oro y no almacenan plata? Porque estoy seguro que saben muy bien lo que hacen. Entonces, ¿por qué crees tú que no almacenan plata?

Y el hecho de que, a este nivel, tenga uso industrial es una desventaja porque indica que no cumple bien del todo en la función de 'depósito de valor'. Porque, de otro modo, se usaría sólo como 'depósito de valor' y no se usaría industrialmente. Que es lo que le pasa al oro.


----------



## platanoes (14 Dic 2012)

santia dijo:


> Por cierto, ya puestos, me gustaría que me respondas a la siguiente pregunta: ¿por qué los Bancos Centrales sólo almacenan oro y no almacenan plata? Porque estoy seguro que saben muy bien lo que hacen. Entonces, ¿por qué crees tú que no almacenan plata?
> .



Pues no se si sabes que Solbes vendió el oro del BE siguiendo una recomendación europea para que los estados miembros liberaran progresivamente sus reservas de oro, así que yo no estoy tan seguro de que los bancos centrales sepan lo que hacen en todo momento.



santia dijo:


> Y el hecho de que, a este nivel, tenga uso industrial es una desventaja porque indica que no cumple bien del todo en la función de 'depósito de valor'. Porque, de otro modo, se usaría sólo como 'depósito de valor' y no se usaría industrialmente. Que es lo que le pasa al oro.



.. o sea que para tener "una reserva de valor" el bien portante de esa reserva no tiene que tener utilidad, es decir cualquier cosa que tenga "valor industrial", "valor alimenticio" o "valor energetico" es lo contrario de "valor monetario"... bueno, en ese caso será entonces que el oro es algo así como los billetes que marcan un alto valor, pero en realidad solo son papelitos de colores sin mucha utilidad.


----------



## carloszorro (14 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Warren Buffett opina distinto que tú con respecto al oro, sin más. Pese a que estoy seguro de que tienes tus fuentes para contradecir lo que dice, supongo, aunque no puedo garantizarlo, que este señor a lo largo de su vida se habrá planteado invertir en oro, y habrá conocido a muchos que invierten en oro, y no lo habrá descartado arbitrariamente. No le estoy dando necesariamente la razón a Warren Buffett con respecto al oro, simplemente digo que creo que es un error declarar que no sabe nada sobre el oro basándote en unos pocos titulares, que es básicamente lo que he enlazado, un resumen superficial de lo que él opina. Estoy seguro de que si vas a las oficinas de Berkshire Hathaway con tus fuentes apoyando la inversión en oro, él te podrá explicar con mayor profundidad que una cita en una entrevista por qué en su opinión no tienes razón.



Buffett compró mucho metal precioso, vendió mal, muy mal, quizás por eso ahora esté resentido.

En 1997 Buffett compró 130 millones de onzas de plata. En febrero de 1998, el precio de la plata subió un 50% y Warren liquidó sus fuertes posiciones.


----------



## j.w.pepper (14 Dic 2012)

platanoes dijo:


> Pues no se si sabes que Solbes vendió el oro del BE siguiendo una recomendación europea para que los estados miembros liberaran progresivamente sus reservas de oro, así que yo no estoy tan seguro de que los bancos centrales sepan lo que hacen en todo momento.
> 
> .. o sea que para tener "una reserva de valor" el bien portante de esa reserva no tiene que tener utilidad, es decir cualquier cosa que tenga "valor industrial", "valor alimenticio" o "valor energetico" es lo contrario de "valor monetario"... bueno, en ese caso será entonces que el oro es algo así como los billetes que marcan un alto valor, pero en realidad solo son papelitos de colores sin mucha utilidad.



Aunque esa recomendación europea estuviera fundamentada en algún argumento sólido, lo cual dudo, el Sr. Solbes podría bien haber esperado unos añitos y haber vendido ese oro a 1600 - 1700 $ la onza, más del doble al que lo vendió. El Sr.Solbes tendrá mucho nombre en los círculos financieros, pero las dos veces que fue ministro de economía de este país lo dejó con niveles de paro superiores al 20%, no pinchó la burbuja inmobiliaria y las cajas de ahorro y muchos bancos quedaron en la bancarrota durante su mandato. No hay que seguir las recomendaciones de nadie porque sí, hay que tener capacidad crítica de analizar las cosas por uno mismo y ver si te conviene tomar una decisión o no. Solbés comentó que vendía el oro pq era una inversión anacrónica, los Chinos, Alemanes y todos esos países que están actualmente incrementando sus reservas de oro deben estar equivocados entonces.


----------



## santia (14 Dic 2012)

platanoes dijo:


> Pues no se si sabes que Solbes vendió el oro del BE siguiendo una recomendación europea para que los estados miembros liberaran progresivamente sus reservas de oro, así que yo no estoy tan seguro de que los bancos centrales sepan lo que hacen en todo momento.



Te contesto, aunque tú no me has contestado a por qué los bancos centrales no almacenan plata. Espero tu respuesta.

Tienes la respuesta en otros mensajes míos en otros hilos como este. (Busca entre mis mensajes anteriores). En resumen:

- CBGA (Central Bank Gold Agreements)
- BIS (Bank for International Settlements) = banco central de los bancos centrales

Valora Oro: Central Bank Gold Agreement (CBGA)




platanoes dijo:


> .. o sea que para tener "una reserva de valor" el bien portante de esa reserva no tiene que tener utilidad, es decir cualquier cosa que tenga "valor industrial", "valor alimenticio" o "valor energetico" es lo contrario de "valor monetario"... bueno, en ese caso será entonces que el oro es algo así como los billetes que marcan un alto valor, pero en realidad solo son papelitos de colores sin mucha utilidad.



No he dicho eso. Lo que digo es que si algo hace muy bien la función de depósito de valor y la hace mejor que nada en el mundo, pues entonces sólo se dedicará, prácticamente, a hacer eso. Es el caso del oro.

Dicho al revés, también. Si algo, hoy día, se utiliza también mucho para uso industrial, pues significa que no está siendo considerado tan buen depósito de valor. Es el caso de la plata.


----------



## Condemor (14 Dic 2012)

Exactamente, el valor del oro se basa en la confianza igual que cualquier moneda FIAT. A mi y a todo el mundo nos gustan los billetes de 50 euros porque confiamos en que cuando queramos adquirir un bien, a esa persona también le van a gustar los billetes y me va a cambiar su bien por mi papelito.

Sin embargo, aunque el oro es mucho mejor dinero que los papelitos, la mayoria de la gente no confia en el o no lo entiende. Prueba a adquirir bienes con oro a ver que pasa. Seguramente si intentas comprar una barra de pan con una onza acepten, pero si intentas comprar algo cercano a los 1000 euros, salvo algun entendido, pocos te lo cambiaran. Poca gente sabe a lo que cotiza una onza de oro. En el siguiente video vemos como un señor intenta cambiar una onza de oro por 25 papeles de dolar, sin exito.
[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndshbH3qZ6Y[/YOUTUBE]

A mi me encanta el oro, no tengo porque soy pobre ::, pero espero tener un poco. Sin embargo tengo dudas razonables sobre si es una buena idea y mantendrá su valor. A mi me da miedo que tengais tan clarísimo que el oro es la hostia y que es un seguro y que nunca baja, que lo que baja es el FIAT, etc ¿Como podeis tener tan claro que de aqui a 20 años el oro que teneis seguirá comprando las mismas cosas que ahora? Yo siempre os he leido argumentos historicos, que es el mejor dinero desde hace 6000 años, que un revolver me costaria lo mismo en oro a mi que a Jesse James en su época... pero yo creo que son insuficientes para estar tan seguro.

Repito, a mi me da asco el FIAT y me encanta el oro, y cuando pueda ahorrar una parte irá al oro. Pero siempre pensaré que existe la posibilidad de que se desplome y me vaya a tomar por culo.


----------



## santia (14 Dic 2012)

Sigues sin contestarme a la pregunta.



cusbe11 dijo:


> cualquier inversión conservadora mínimamente bien hecha, logras superar tranquilamente la inflación



¿Tranquilamente? 

Indícanos, por favor.

Ahora que todo el sistema financiero está implosionando, los riesgos son enormes y, claro, el conseguir rentabilidad con los papeles de colores es mucho más difícil. Por ejemplo, bolsa con caídas de un 50% desde máximos, deuda pública con rentabilidades negativas en algunos países o con quitas presentes/futuras en otros, fondos con rentabilidades negativas o que no igualan a la inflación, convertibles con pérdidas, preferentes sin retribución porque los emisores tienen pérdidas, etc.

Los que compran deuda alemana a 1 año con rentabilidad negativa, ¿por qué crees que lo hacen?




cusbe11 dijo:


> ¿Cómo sabes que con esa misma onza de oro podrás comprar, al menos, las mismas cosas de aquí a, no sé, 10 años?



Hay típicos ejemplos de ello en la literatura. Y a más años. 




cusbe11 dijo:


> Si no compras el oro pensando en hiperinflación o en escenarios de este tipo, y lo haces fundamentalmente para asegurarte de que no pierdes poder adquisitivo (no te afecta la inflación), ¿cómo sabes que la devaluación del oro de aquí a varios años no será mayor que lo que se devalúe el euro por la inflación, devaluación que como acabo de decir es fácilmente compensable? Hace poco me dijiste que no podías conocer la evolución del precio del oro.



Te repito. El oro no se devalúa. El oro es la vara de medir. Son los papeles de colores, en los que cotiza el oro, los que se devalúan.




cusbe11 dijo:


> Es que da la sensación de que te pregunte lo que te pregunte, siempre respondes con "el oro es el único dinero".



No. No he dicho eso. Será tu sensación.

Lo que te digo es que el oro es el mejor dinero descubierto por los agentes económicos en toda la historia.




cusbe11 dijo:


> Ah, por cierto, no pongo en duda que los bancos estén acumulando oro, pero puedes entrar en este enlace y ver este gráfico:
> http://www.usfunds.com/media/images/...rves5-9-12.gif
> Puede haber múltiples razones por las cuales las reservas de oro mundiales de los bancos centrales han estado aumentando los últimos cuatro años, y aún así "sólo" están a niveles de 2002-2003, pero quizás primero tú deberías explicar por qué en los últimos (al menos) 25 años las reservas mundiales han caído. Y en qué te basas para asegurar que en otros 10 años no estarán a niveles inferiores que en la actualidad. Es más, según ese gráfico (que coge datos del Fondo Monetario Internacional), las reservas de oro en los últimos 4 años sólo se han incrementado más o menos un 3%. Y la última cifra es del año pasado. Sólo como dato, en los últimos 4-5 años la cotización de una onza de oro se ha incrementado entre un 100% y un 150%.



Tienes la respuesta en otros mensajes míos en otros hilos como este. (Busca entre mis mensajes anteriores). En resumen, todo tiene su explicación introduciendo el petróleo y el oro papel.

1971-1980
- se desvincula el dólar del oro
- se paga el petróleo con dólares
- dólares se devaluan
- precio petróleo – sube
- precio oro - sube

1980-1999
- se paga el petróleo con oro papel (principalmente, arrendamientos de oro de bancos centrales)
- precio petróleo - baja
- precio oro - baja
- reservas de oro de bancos centrales – van bajando (pues parte del oro papel se va transformando en oro físico que hay que retirar)

1999-en adelante
- los bancos centrales del Eurosistema, desde el 1 de enero de 1999, empiezan a valorar, trimestralmente, sus reservas de oro a precios de mercado
- los bancos centrales firmantes de los CBGAs (Central Bank Gold Agreements) (entre ellos los bancos centrales del Eurosistema), desde el 26 de septiembre de 1999, acuerdan no ampliar sus arrendamientos de oro y no ampliar su uso de futuros y opciones de oro
- precio oro – sube (porque esta medida pretende acabar con el oro papel)
- precio petróleo - sube
- reservas de oro bancos centrales – bajan hasta rematar los arrendamientos comprometidos y luego vuelven a subir porque el oro va a ser un elemento relevante en el futuro

-----

Me copio de otro mensaje en otro hilo:

….hay también una muy intensa, oscura y relevante relación oro-petróleo. De nuevo, no es fácil de entender. Pero puede resumirse como que “el oro y el petróleo no pueden fluir en la misma dirección”. Dicho de otra forma, los países productores (bueno, principalmente, Arabia Saudita que es el productor clave y el poseedor de las mayores reservas) prefieren tener el petróleo bajo tierra antes que tener papeles de colores. Para ellos, su petróleo bajo tierra es su depósito de valor. Y son orientales. Por tanto, a cambio, quieren oro. (Quieren el depósito de valor por excelencia). Y el precio del barril no lo pone el mercado. Son ellos (Arabia Saudita) los que ponen los precios. Resumiendo mucho podemos decir, de manera muy simple, que:

- Antes de 1971 > USA pagaba en dólares intercambiables en oro para los extranjeros > no problem
- 1971 > USA detiene el flujo de oro > pasa a haber solo papeles de colores > 1ª crisis del petróleo
- en los años siguientes, como sólo había papeles de colores que cada vez valían menos, el precio del petróleo subía cada vez más 
– y, claro, el del oro también 
- 1979 > revolución iraní > en 3 días el petróleo multiplica su precio casi por tres > 2ª crisis del petróleo > oro en máximos
- desde 1980 > petróleo por oro papel > no problem

Y también puede decirse que:
- en 1999 > surge el euro > comienza a subir el precio del oro y, claro, comienza también a subir el precio del petróleo …… como ellos tienen que pagar más por el oro, nosotros tenemos que pagar más por el petróleo
- con Freegold > oro fluyendo > no problem

Todo esto se ve muy bien también utilizando la vara de medir correcta, el oro. 

Si observamos el cociente oro/petróleo (gold/oil ratio) desde 1950 (Crude Oil) puede observarse que, hasta aproximadamente el año 1971 (de nuevo, esta fecha), el cociente se mantiene casi constante en 2,5 gramos de oro el barril y que, a partir de esa fecha, el cociente oscila bastante …… pero oscila alrededor de ese valor de 2,5 gramos de oro el barril.


----------



## Natalia_ (14 Dic 2012)

Siento responder sin haber pasado de la pág. 2 (qué paciencia tenéis algunos) pero es que cada vez que me paso por este subforo veo un nuevo hilo con el mismo título ("Burbja del oro") con la misma falta de argumentos en quien lo inicia que ya me parece un déjá vu contínuo. Y así desde que el oro empezó subir cuasi en vertical...¿2007? :8:

Cada vez estoy más convencida de que quienes vimos, incluso desde antes del 2004, que se estaba formando una burbuja inmobiliaria, somos los mismos que en 2007 -punto álgido y estallido cuasi-oficial de la burbuja inmobiliaria- sabíamos que el oro se dispararía. De la misma manera que estoy convencida de que quienes no quisieron ver la burbuja inmobiliaria ahora ven la burbuja en el oro. ::

Quien crea que hay una burbuja del oro, mientras exista un déficit usaniano salido de madre - y el euro haciendo aguas con varios de sus paises en default y los demás tiritando por el efecto dominó-, ya se puede ir acostumbrando a esas gráficas tan empinadamente alcistas, porque los que tienen pasta gansa se fían menos de lo papelitos de colores que de un yonki mentiroso. 

Si es que entre los tochos y los papelitos...::


----------



## SuperLonchafinista (15 Dic 2012)

Tengo una duda con respecto al precio del oro. Si de verdad no se para de comprar oro porque durante este último año no ha subido de precio?


----------



## Josebs (16 Dic 2012)

lo malo del oro y de la plata, en mi humilde opinion es que nos intentan convencer de que queda poco, como pasa con el petroleo, gran mentira :


----------



## 1974 (16 Dic 2012)

Soy profano en estos temas, aunque trato de seguirlo no veo nada claro.

Me explico con un ejemplo.

Hace 4 meses leí en The Gold Report, al "experto" en metales David Morgan que el oro superaría los 1.800$/oz y la plata los 40$/oz para las fechas actuales y que despegaría meteoricamente...

Ya veis que es al contrario, han bajado.
Y asi, una y otra vez, analisis realizados por prestigiosos expertos, quedan en ridiculo.

Hay una serie de cosas raras entorno al tema de los metales preciosos que dan que pensar...
Si cada vez son mas escasos y suben año a año ¿por que nos lo venden a los "peces pequeños"? Lo lógico sería que los grandes hubieran acaparado todo el metal noble posible. Pero cada vez hay mas oferta, mas tipos de lingotes, moneda bullion, nuevas colecciones... 

¿Alguien ve una lógica en todo esto?

Gracias


----------



## 1974 (16 Dic 2012)

Por si hay dudas pego esta evolución de precios, para el mismo mes en diferentes años.

Für 1 oz Philharmoniker:
>> Jg. 2012 27,98 €
>> Jg. 2011 28,60 €
>> Jg. 2010 29,57 €
>> Jg. 2009 29,42 €


----------



## Kennedy (16 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Es curioso, estos días hemos estado discutiendo en el subforo de Emprendedores sobre Bitcoin, y esta moneda experimental cumple con TODAS las características mencionadas. Salvo que no es material y que no tiene el historial del oro. Pero, por contra, se sabe con exactitud matemática que su cantidad es limitada, su densidad de valor es exponencialmente más elevada que la del oro y su almacenamiento seguro es exponencialmente más barato. Además, su transporte carece de coste y es instantáneo. Tiene sus puntos oscuros (es una moneda experimental) pero creo que muchos menos que el oro. Sólo lo digo como curiosidad, no estoy animando a que la gente se tire de cabeza a comprar Bitcoins, ni de lejos.



Si el próximo 11s es cibernético y envían internet a la edad de piedra para poder controlarlo como la TV o el resto de medios, de poco van a servir los bitcoins...

Yo no sé si va a llegar el MadMax. Espero que no, pero me temo que si.
En caso de que llegue, me encontrará con oro y plata, no sólo con papelitos de colores; y además mi hipoteca me habrá salido casi gratis.


----------



## 1974 (16 Dic 2012)

Me pregunto si no estamos metiendo la pata comprando "metales".
Hay tantos sitios de venta, que da por preguntarse... ¿si fuera buena solución no habrían blindado el mercado de los metales solo para ellos?


----------



## skifi (16 Dic 2012)

1974 dijo:


> Me pregunto si no estamos metiendo la pata comprando "metales".
> Hay tantos sitios de venta, que da por preguntarse... ¿si fuera buena solución no habrían blindado el mercado de los metales solo para ellos?



Creas un objeto de deseo, y una vez que su valor real sea evidente a las masas, la gente hará lo que sea por poseerlo. ¿Te permite comer? Lo quieres. ¿Te destaca de los demás? Lo quieres. Es como la zanahoria colgada delante del burro para que tire del carro, aunque no la llegue a alcanzar nunca una vez que su valor sea estratosférico. Da una motivación a las masas, y harán lo que quieras....


----------



## 1974 (17 Dic 2012)

Detrás de este boom de ventas de bullion ¿no estarán preparando el camino para un cambio (poco a poco) del sistema monetario, a otro basado como antaño en el oro-plata?


----------



## Kennedy (17 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Bueno, en primer lugar, discutir sobre el escenario Mad Max es absurdo debido a lo improbable de que tenga lugar y a lo imposible de prever sus consecuencias y características.
> 
> Y sobre Bitcoin, primero documéntese de cómo funciona y luego, si sigue pensando como lo hace, ya viene aquí para que le diga lo confundido que está. Creo que es más probable que entren a robar a su casa y le quiten los lingotes que el que internet llegue a un punto en el que no sea viable implementar algo como Bitcoin.
> 
> Y ojo, digo "algo como Bitcoin" y no Bitcoin porque como ya se ha dicho, éste es un experimento. Pero vamos, con la base de Bitcoin, una vez que se conozcan sus debilidades, es trivial implementar una versión refinada.



1 Simplemente aporto mi opinion, no "discuto".
2 Usted otorga una probabilidad del 0% al escenario del MadMax. Yo le otorgo una probabilidad mayor que cero, y actúo en consecuencia con metales y deuda en consonancia con esa probabilidad.
3 Debe ser usted adivino para saber si me he documentado o no sobre bitcoin.
4 Si la élite no puede controlar bitcoin, no lo dejaran crecer.
5 Debe ser usted también adivino para saber que guardo los lingotes en mi casa, porque vivo debajo de un puente y los lingotes los guardo dentro en un semáforo.


----------



## Kennedy (17 Dic 2012)

1974 dijo:


> Detrás de este boom de ventas de bullion ¿no estarán preparando el camino para un cambio (poco a poco) del sistema monetario, a otro basado como antaño en el oro-plata?



Yo también he pensado en esa posibilidad.

Sin embargo, creo que se escudarán en la "guerra de divisas" entre los diferentes bancos centrales para 
crear una única divisa mundial 100% fiat 
emitida por un único banco central mundial.

Para mi esto tiene mucho sentido porque para ellos la moneda fiat es un chollo.

El oro y la plata pueden ser muy útiles para nosotros en el "impasse" entre ambos sistemas.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (17 Dic 2012)

vaya tela marinera


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 Dic 2012)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Hola, me gustaría añadir que hace poco ley que *en 2012 de todo el oro que se vendió, casi la mitad es para investigación, concretamente para nanoparticulas de oro* (tratamientos de cáncer)
> 
> No se si la bajada de gasto público en investigación de los países occidentales puede afectar al precio de mercado. Otro asunto sería que esas investigaciones del oro se estén haciendo con capital privado... entonces entiendo que no se esperarían grandes bajadas.



Este dato es muy muy difícil de creer, por no decir absurda, podrías poner la fuente? 

La cantidad de oro vendida anualmente (en España? en el mundo?) es demasiado alta para que la mitad, ni siquiera un 1%, haya podido ser costeado por los presupuestos de investigación. Por otro lado, el sentido común dice que precisamente para nanopartículas la cantidad necesaria no debería ser muy alta.


----------



## santia (17 Dic 2012)

Condemor dijo:


> Prueba a adquirir bienes con oro a ver que pasa. Seguramente si intentas comprar una barra de pan con una onza acepten, pero si intentas comprar algo cercano a los 1000 euros, salvo algun entendido, pocos te lo cambiaran. Poca gente sabe a lo que cotiza una onza de oro. En el siguiente video vemos como un señor intenta cambiar una onza de oro por 25 papeles de dolar, sin exito.



en un mundo actual normal, el oro no es el ‘medio de intercambio’ perfecto; son mejores los papeles de colores

sin embargo…….

en un mundo actual no-normal, el oro es el ‘medio de intercambio’ perfecto: Gold For Bread - Zimbabwe - YouTube

Pero no te confundas. No estamos hablando del oro como medio de intercambio sino como depósito de valor.


Hay que leer. Y hay que pensar, siempre, que uno puede estar equivocado.

Te trato de ir contestando:




cusbe11 dijo:


> Mire, mejor lo dejamos, porque veo que sigue insistiendo en el mantra de "el oro es el único dinero"



No he dicho eso.
Repito lo que he dicho: el oro es el mejor dinero descubierto por los agentes económicos.




cusbe11 dijo:


> Luego me pregunta que por qué los bancos centrales están comprando tanto oro



No he preguntado eso.
Repito lo que te he preguntado: ¿por qué los bancos centrales, en pleno siglo XXI, siguen almacenando oro?

Y todavía no me has contestado.




SuperLonchafinista dijo:


> Tengo una duda con respecto al precio del oro. Si de verdad no se para de comprar oro porque durante este último año no ha subido de precio?



Se dice que el precio del oro físico está manipulado por la existencia del oro papel (gold price suppression).

Piensa también que, por ahora, puedes comprar oro físico al precio del oro papel.

Puedes buscar más información en GATA. También en:
FOFOA: Gold Price Suppression Explained
How Credit Suppresses the Gold Price (with Alice and Bob) « Victor The Cleaner

De éste último: “We have seen that the problem of the gold standard was not fractional reserve banking, nor mismatch of maturities, but rather the presence of credit denominated in a weight of gold. This leads to an undervaluation of physical gold in terms of the currency and renders the speculation against the system trough Gresham’s law profitable. Furthermore, in a crisis of confidence, the run on the bank (better: run on the physical gold) is the optimum strategy”




Josebs dijo:


> lo malo del oro y de la plata, en mi humilde opinion es que nos intentan convencer de que queda poco, como pasa con el petroleo, gran mentira :



No he visto muchas fuentes diciendo eso. Piensa, mejor, como dice FOFOA: “All the gold in the world is a fixed quantity. It always has been. It just gets moved around like poker chips on a table. Some of it is still in the ground and some is above ground, in portable form. But it is all owned by someone, underground or above”. O sea, todo el oro en la Tierra, sea sobre la tierra o aún bajo tierra, ya tiene dueño. 




1974 dijo:


> Hace 4 meses leí en The Gold Report, al "experto" en metales David Morgan que el oro superaría los 1.800$/oz y la plata los 40$/oz para las fechas actuales y que despegaría meteoricamente...Ya veis que es al contrario, han bajado. Y asi, una y otra vez, analisis realizados por prestigiosos expertos, quedan en ridiculo.



Piensa, siempre, que esos precios son los precios del oro papel a los cuales tú puedes comprar, por ahora, oro físico.

Y piensa, mejor, con mayor amplitud de miras, como hace FOFOA:

Tuesday, January 1, 2002 - Launch of euro transactional currency
Friday, February 8, 2002 - GOLD ABOVE $300
Monday, December 1, 2003 - GOLD ABOVE $400
Thursday December 1, 2005 - GOLD ABOVE $500
Monday, April 17, 2006 - GOLD ABOVE $600
Tuesday, May 9, 2006 - GOLD ABOVE $700
Friday, November 2, 2007 - GOLD ABOVE $800
Monday, January 14, 2008 - GOLD ABOVE $900
Monday, March 17, 2008 - GOLD ABOVE $1000
Monday, November 9, 2009 - GOLD ABOVE $1100
Tuesday, December 1, 2009 - GOLD ABOVE $1200
Tuesday, September 28, 2010 - GOLD ABOVE $1300
Wednesday, November 9, 2010 - GOLD ABOVE $1400
Wednesday, April 20, 2011 - GOLD ABOVE $1500
Monday, July 18, 2011 - GOLD ABOVE $1600
Monday, August 8, 2011 - GOLD ABOVE $1700
Thursday, August 18, 2011 - GOLD ABOVE $1800




1974 dijo:


> Si cada vez son mas escasos y suben año a año ¿por que nos lo venden a los "peces pequeños"? Lo lógico sería que los grandes hubieran acaparado todo el metal noble posible. Pero cada vez hay mas oferta, mas tipos de lingotes, moneda bullion, nuevas colecciones...



El oro no es más escaso. Cada año hay alrededor de un 1-2% más de oro físico sobre la tierra. Extraído, me refiero.

El 50% de todo el oro extraído en la historia está “atesorado” en forma de joyas de oro. Y sobre un 20% está en manos de los bancos centrales. Los bancos centrales, ahora, tratan de acaparar, pero siempre a través del BIS o de la producción de su país, no a través del mercado.

Se dice que el oro tendrá un papel relevante (Freegold) en el futuro del sistema económico financiero mundial. Claro, no es de la noche a la mañana. Ni mucho menos. Y que será importante el oro público (bancos centrales) y también el oro privado (ciudadanos). Y se dice que, por ello, los países están facilitando la compra del oro de inversión (exento de IVA en UE, desde que surgió el euro) y animando a sus ciudadanos a comprar oro de inversión (China, por ejemplo).

Y cada vez hay más oferta de oro de inversión porque, cada vez, hay más demanda.




Kennedy dijo:


> Sin embargo, creo que se escudarán en la "guerra de divisas" entre los diferentes bancos centrales para crear una única divisa mundial 100% fiat emitida por un único banco central mundial. Para mi esto tiene mucho sentido porque para ellos la moneda fiat es un chollo. El oro y la plata pueden ser muy útiles para nosotros en el "impasse" entre ambos sistemas.



Se dice que vamos, inevitablemente, hacia Freegold.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Dic 2012)

Bitcoin tiene ventajas para superar hoy en día la aceptación de oro. Por ejemplo.

Si se extendiese la utilización del oro como moneda, la deflación provocaría que, con el tiempo, fuese necesaria la medición de cantidades cada vez menores de oro para su uso en la economía. Pronto tendríamos que empezar a medir las cosas en gramos, miligramos, etc. Así que, mientras que la llegada de submúltiplos sería lineal en el tiempo, el coste de los aparatos medidores sería exponencial (medir décimas de miligramo es carísimo en comparación con medir miligramos). Con Bitcoin esto no sucedería porque símplemente se operaría con más decimales y asunto solucionado. Es algo trivial. Por tanto Bitcoin garantiza realmente una divisibilidad infinita, pero no el oro.

Otro aspecto a tener en cuenta es el gasto en seguridad. Para proteger unos ahorros en oro hay que gastar una cantidad no trivial en seguridad doméstica. Armas, sensores, alarmas, cajas fuertes, etc. Con Bitcoin el gasto es casi 0.

*Edito para añadir una más*:

El coste de la comprobación de autenticidad. Cualquier transacción con oro o moneda fíat conlleva la comprobación de todas y cada una de las unidades intercambiadas (billetes, monedas o lingotes). El coste de la comprobación es elevado en tiempo y recursos (medidores de densidad aparente, aparatos de ultrasonidos, etc). En Bitcoin sin embargo sabes que todas y cada una de las unidades que intevienen en la transacción han sido comprobadas y autentificadas por una red inmensa de personas que validan su autenticidad. Con un coste en tiempo de 10 minutos y económico de casi 0 euros.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (17 Dic 2012)

1974 dijo:


> Me pregunto si no estamos metiendo la pata comprando "metales".
> Hay tantos sitios de venta, que da por preguntarse... ¿si fuera buena solución no habrían blindado el mercado de los metales solo para ellos?



Que alguien me ponga por ejemplo 5 links de tiendas que vendan oro físico bullion en Zaragoza (por ejemplo), la gente comprando por internet y/o desplazandose unos kilometrillos para comprar y ahora resulta que venden metal en cualquier parte.


----------



## Natalia_ (17 Dic 2012)

1974 dijo:


> Por si hay dudas pego esta evolución de precios, para el mismo mes en diferentes años.
> 
> Für 1 oz Philharmoniker:
> >> Jg. 2012 27,98 €
> ...



¿Por si hay dudas de qué?

No he comprobado de que esos sean los precios representativos de una oz de esa moneda, pero te aseguro que en el precio del año 2009 patinas más que con un patinete.

Y el que no has puesto, el primer año de la emisión de esa misma moneda, ya te digo yo el precio al que la he comprado en una web alemana:

Año 2.008 : 12 euros 

Si rebuscas en mi perfil, nos verás a 4 gatos tanteando las webs alemanas y explicando a los demás como fué todo el proceso de compra.

Tu verás a todo quisqui comprando oro y plata bullion. En donde yo vivo sólo veo tiendas "compro oro" en cada esquina, en donde la gente va a cambiar las joyas o meneditas de los abuelos por papelitos de colores.

Ah y yo no soy de los que han comprado monedas de oro, pero felicito a quienes lo han hecho, sobre todo en aquella época del 2008, en la que grandes foreros como Putin o Monster nos hacían sonreír - y sobre todo pensar- mientras dejaban en evidencia a los trolles.

Edito a ver si ahora sale el año sin el dibujito superpuesto.


----------



## 1974 (17 Dic 2012)

santia dijo:


> Piensa, siempre, que esos precios son los precios del oro papel a los cuales tú puedes comprar, por ahora, oro físico.
> 
> Y piensa, mejor, con mayor amplitud de miras, como hace FOFOA:
> 
> ...



¡Eso si tiene sentido!
Soy aficionado a la numismatica desde crio, aunque se poco de invertir en metales (fisicos, bullion p.e.). Pero me llama mucho la atención como han florecido los negocios de venta de ese tipo, de bullion, lingote, lotes inversión... asi como el aumento número de tiradas de colecciones en metales preciosos.
Me parece que sigue un plan muy lógico que se este fomentando y/o casi incitando a la compra por parte de la ciudadania "corriente", si se está preparando un cambio progresivo de sistema como el que comentas.

Aunque en ese escenario no me explico bien porque penalizan tanto a la plata, deberian fomentar su adquisición igualmente... quizá al ser el metal segundón, no se resisten a sacar su tajada de IVA, cosa que no se atreven a hacer con el todopoderoso oro.


----------



## 1974 (17 Dic 2012)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> En mi opinión deberías mostrar una cierta deferencia con los foreros que te hemos contestado con argumentos a esa falacia que repites sin cesar. Te agradeceríamos que leas nuestras réplicas y nos contestes siquiera, antes de seguir diciendo eso de que han florecido tales negocios y que se fomenta la compra de bullion, lo cual es falso.



He leido tus post y sin animo de ofender, prefiero no tratar contigo.
Te tomas el tema de la "inversión" en metales, bulllion, etc como si fuera tu religión, cualquiera que muestre la mas minima duda es fuente de tus iras y comentarios despectivos.

Estoy aquí para aprender, pues poco puedo aportar, no quiero perder tiempo en broncas y demás.


----------



## Natalia_ (17 Dic 2012)

Pues ignorando a quien te ha respondido paciente y respetuosamente, dificilmente vas a conseguir eso que dices: "aprender".


----------



## santia (18 Dic 2012)

1974 dijo:


> ¡Eso si tiene sentido!
> Soy aficionado a la numismatica desde crio, aunque se poco de invertir en metales (fisicos, bullion p.e.). Pero me llama mucho la atención como han florecido los negocios de venta de ese tipo, de bullion, lingote, lotes inversión... asi como el aumento número de tiradas de colecciones en metales preciosos.
> Me parece que sigue un plan muy lógico que se este fomentando y/o casi incitando a la compra por parte de la ciudadania "corriente", si se está preparando un cambio progresivo de sistema como el que comentas.
> 
> Aunque en ese escenario no me explico bien porque penalizan tanto a la plata, deberian fomentar su adquisición igualmente... quizá al ser el metal segundón, no se resisten a sacar su tajada de IVA, cosa que no se atreven a hacer con el todopoderoso oro.



Metales monetarios: oro, plata

“Los metales monetarios ..... manejan los ratio stock/flujo más altos de todas las materias primas. Esto es lo que los hace metales monetarios. El ratio del Oro se estima en 50, lo que significa que se necesitarían 50 años para reproducir las actuales existencias al ritmo actual de producción. En comparación, el mismo ratio para el cobre se estima en 1/3, lo que significa que las existencias del mercado corresponden a 4 meses de producción” (Antal E. Fekete)

“Por cierto, sólo hay dos metales monetarios: el oro y la plata. Los otros metales preciosos como el platino y el paladio no son metales monetarios. Lo que hace que un metal precioso sea un metal monetario es su ratio stock/flujo. Tiene un múltiplo elevado para los metales monetarios, pero una pequeña fracción para los otros metales preciosos” (Antal E. Fekete)

Ratio stock/flujo = (puede decirse) = ratio existencias/producción


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (18 Dic 2012)

santia dijo:


> Metales monetarios: oro, plata
> 
> Ratio stock/flujo = (puede decirse) = ratio existencias/producción



Interesante, imagino que la idea es que los incrementos producidos por la explotación no varíen sustancialmente la cantidad de elemento disponible y por tanto su valor intrínseco.

En un primer momento he pensado que el producto monetario ideal debería tener un ratio stock/flow tendiente a infinito, o dicho de otra forma que su stock fuera constante y su producción cero, como por ejemplo los bitcoins finitos el día que acaben de explotarlos.

Pero luego he pensado que el hecho que el stock mundial de oro aumente alrededor de un 2% anual puede que sea incluso bueno para ciertas escuelas económicas, ya que es un crecimiento del mismo orden del que se considera que debería ser una "inflación sana".

Es decir, que quizás la producción del oro produce una devaluación del mismo de un ritmo del 2% anual, lo que permitiría aumentar la masa monetaria (respaldada en oro) al mismo ritmo. ¿tiene sentido?


----------



## sstamov77 (18 Dic 2012)

De momento sigue bajando bien .


----------



## pep007 (18 Dic 2012)

1974 dijo:


> ¡Eso si tiene sentido!
> Soy aficionado a la numismatica desde crio, aunque se poco de invertir en metales (fisicos, bullion p.e.). Pero me llama mucho la atención como han florecido los negocios de venta de ese tipo, de bullion, lingote, lotes inversión... asi como el aumento número de tiradas de colecciones en metales preciosos.
> Me parece que sigue un plan muy lógico que se este fomentando y/o casi incitando a la compra por parte de la ciudadania "corriente", si se está preparando un cambio progresivo de sistema como el que comentas.
> 
> Aunque en ese escenario no me explico bien porque penalizan tanto a la plata, deberian fomentar su adquisición igualmente... quizá al ser el metal segundón, no se resisten a sacar su tajada de IVA, cosa que no se atreven a hacer con el todopoderoso oro.



La plata es la conciencia monetaria del pueblo, no pueden dejarla libre bajo ningún concepto, el oro lo emplearán las clases altas, empleando sólo el oro abres el camino hacia un neo patrón oro, con el cual la casta dominante están acostumbrados a torear y conocen todos los trucos para desplumar al pueblo.
Tienen que evitar a toda costa que el pueblo juegue con un metal a su medida como la plata, a mi modo de ver el sistema perfecto sería una UML flotante.


----------



## Condor (18 Dic 2012)

No voy a soltar una perorata de análisis, pero estamos de acuerdo en una única cuestión: mientras el oro esté alto no habrá recuperación económica.

Y todos le están viendo las orejas al lobo; si el mercado solo quiere metales no vamos a ninguna parte. 

Por eso quiero que baje el precio.

Soy de los que creen que lo único que genera riqueza es el trabajo productivo.


----------



## Kennedy (18 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Sí, pero incluso en ese artículo se dice que es muy dicífil o incluso imposible. Bitcoin es un sistema distribuido, no hay nada central que "apagar". Por eso preguntaba por cómo se podría hacer técnicamente, ya que lo veo imposible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No creo que los señores de la élite que durante cien años han logrado suprimir el patrón plata y el patrón oro, y que controlan la emisión del dinero fiat respaldado por nada, vayan a dejar escapar su megachollo por la buenas con monedas tipo bitcoin y similares.

El cuanto al cómo pueden suprimir bitcoin y similares, se me ocurren algunas maneras que no comentaré en un foro público. Sólo apuntar que si estos señores de la élite han sido capaces de organizar un "merdé" como el del 11s, imagina cómo de bestia puede ser el próximo golpe. Y creo que ese golpe puede ser cibernético, por lo que se viene anunciando. Y éso afectaría muy de lleno a monedas basadas en internet y ordenadores, como bitcoin.

Es mi opinión.


----------



## Kennedy (18 Dic 2012)

Condor dijo:


> En cambio tú sí sabes quien tiene la riqueza: la tiene el que te vendió la onza en 1900 USD
> 
> En lo que pierda el soporte de los 1650 nos vemos en los 1500 arruinaeitor



En estos momentos la "riqueza" en Europa la tienen los bancos, con acceso directo al billón de euros al 0,75% que les da el BCE.

Todavía nadie ha conseguido explicarme por qué el BCE sólo puede prestar a los bancos, y no a los ciudadanos o empresas.

De cualquier modo, si el BCE me prestase directamente a mi unos cuantos euretes al 0,75%, pues sería yo el que tendría la riqueza (cash) en ese momento.

Y si en vez de unos cuantos euretes, el BCE me prestase unos cuantos millones o miles de millones de euros, pues me iba a dedicar a especular a corto en los futuros de la plata, con órdenes de venta a alta frecuencia... 
Y si los pierdo porque he corrido demasiado riesgo, pues que vengan a rescatarme con más dinero fresco del BCE. Vaya chollo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Dic 2012)

Kennedy dijo:


> Todavía nadie ha conseguido explicarme por qué el BCE sólo puede prestar a los bancos, y no a los ciudadanos o empresas.



Es lo que generalmente se llama "ley del embudo" el lado gordo para los bancos y el estrecho para el ciudadano, y a ser posible insertado en el culo.

Son cosas del keynesianismo y sus canales de distribución de liquidez. ¡A callar y a remar!


----------



## santia (19 Dic 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Pero luego he pensado que el hecho que el stock mundial de oro aumente alrededor de un 2% anual puede que sea incluso bueno para ciertas escuelas económicas, ya que es un crecimiento del mismo orden del que se considera que debería ser una "inflación sana".
> 
> Es decir, que quizás la producción del oro produce una devaluación del mismo de un ritmo del 2% anual, lo que permitiría aumentar la masa monetaria (respaldada en oro) al mismo ritmo. ¿tiene sentido?



Sí tiene sentido. Todo el sentido. Bueno, al menos, en mi opinión. Yo siempre he pensado lo mismo.

Dicho de otra forma, el ritmo de extracción anual del oro cuadra bien con tasas de inflación que bancos centrales, en la actualidad, consideran como razonables.

Por ejemplo, el principal objetivo del Eurosistema es mantener la estabilidad de precios:
"El Banco Central Europeo y los bancos centrales nacionales constituyen el Eurosistema, el sistema de bancos centrales de la zona del euro. El principal objetivo del Eurosistema es mantener la estabilidad de precios, salvaguardando así el valor del euro"​Y el BCE define, de forma concreta, esa estabilidad de precios:
"El BCE ha adoptado una estrategia específica para garantizar el buen desarrollo de la política monetaria. El BCE ha definido la estabilidad de precios como un incremento anual en el Índice de Precios de Consumo Armonizado (IPCA) para la zona euro inferior al 2%. En la búsqueda de la estabilidad de precios, el BCE pretende mantener las tasas de inflación inferiores, aunque próximas, al 2% a medio plazo"​¡Vaya definición más curiosa! No el 2%. No el 3%. No el 2,5%. La inflación debe ser inferior aunque próxima al 2%. ¿Con qué cifra coincide ese valor “inferior aunque próximo al 2%”? ¿Con qué cifra tiene sentido que pueda coincidir? Tenemos coincidencia. 

Más o menos, esa cifra es el mismo porcentaje que supone la producción anual mundial de oro respecto al total extraído hasta la fecha. 

Parece razonable. 

Ya con Freegold, si cada año hay alrededor de un 2% más de oro en el mundo, parece razonable que la inflación mundial global ronde ese 2%.

O sea, dicho de otra forma, el Eurosistema, con Freegold, no tendría que cambiar la definición de su principal objetivo. 

¡Qué curioso! ¡Claro!, que todo esto puede que sólo sean imaginaciones nuestras. Casi seguro. O puede que no.

Por cierto, hay muchos más bancos centrales (esos que almacenan oro en pleno siglo XXI) que consideran razonables esas mismas tasas de inflación. Uno de ellos es la Reserva Federal de EE.UU., por ejemplo:
“The US Federal Reserve's policy setting committee, the FOMC (Federal Open Market Committee) and its members, regularly publicly state a desired target range for inflation (usually 1.7%-2%), but do not have an explicit inflation target. In a historic shift on January 25th 2012 Chairman Ben Bernanke set a 2% target inflation rate which brings the Fed in line with many of the world's other major central banks”​


----------



## santia (19 Dic 2012)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Efectivamente, mabv1976. Que nadie se piense que tumbar la gran estafa es un camino rápido, directo o de rosas. Se me ocurren dos o tres razones por las cuales el oro pueda bajar sin que eso signifique que nadie lo quiere. Además de que las correcciones existen, y de que es un bien con mercado de futuros y, por tanto, sujeto a especulación profesional. No ha superado máximos, pues cae, hasta que encuentre la base, si la encuentra, y a volver a formar base para subir (o seguir cayendo).
> 
> De todos modos, como comentamos en otro hilo, tú pon un anuncio a ver cuántos te venden sus onzas. El mercado del oro juega con 100 veces el oro existente, de manera que si al personal le da por pedir su oro, se vendrá abajo la estafa y el precio se ajustará, al alza naturalmente, a la cantidad existente.
> 
> Y repito, si todo esto es una gran comedia y al final vamos a tener una prosperidad del carajo, una fuente de energía barata e inacabable, y una generación de bienes enorme que justifique todo el dinero papel que se está emitiendo, por mí encantado y que le den por el culo al oro. En cualquier otro escenario, el señor oro subirá.



Al hilo de este tema, cuando baja el precio oro papel (precio, por cierto, al que, por ahora, se compra el oro físico) siempre me acuerdo de la gráfica de FOFOA en su post “The Shoeshine Boy” de hace 2 años:

FOFOA: The Shoeshine Boy







No sé si seguirá ese mismo gráfico pero lo que pasará seguro, en mi opinión, es que, a partir de un determinado nivel bajo de precio de oro papel, ya nadie podrá comprar oro físico a ese precio.


----------



## 1974 (19 Dic 2012)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Pues déjame decirte que, a partir de lo que comentas, te mereces ser calificado de maleducado y de calumniador. Calumniador por acusarme de tomarme nada como religión, cuando todo lo argumento. Y maleducado por participar en un hilo público y negarte a participar bajo las reglas de funcionamiento que son el diálogo y el debate con quien aporta información.
> 
> No tengo ninguna ira, solamente te he rebatido la falsedad de que hay miles de sitios para comprar oro bullion y que eso se fomenta. Y no solamente no tengo ninguna ira, sino que dedico bastante tiempo a repasar las cosas básicas a foreros nuevos como el que ha abierto el hilo: una vez que él mismo comentó sus circunstancias personales, y vimos que no era el típico troll del oro, le hemos dado a él, y a cualquiera que quiera aprender, incluido tú mismo, bastante información.
> 
> ...



No es mi intención ofender a nadie. 
Pero tampoco quiero recibir contestaciones rudas, insultos, desprecio, trato prepotente.


----------



## Rafacoins (19 Dic 2012)

Oro a 40,50€ el gramo, buen moento para pillar algunas onzas?


----------



## platanoes (19 Dic 2012)

1974 dijo:


> No es mi intención ofender a nadie.
> Pero tampoco quiero recibir contestaciones rudas, insultos, desprecio, trato prepotente.



Hay que ser muy cuidadoso cuando se critica al Dios Oro, en la antigüedad poner en duda la existencia de un Dios era considerado blasfemia, y te podía costar la vida, ...demasiado bien has escapado.


----------



## Natalia_ (19 Dic 2012)

platanoes dijo:


> Hay que ser muy cuidadoso cuando se critica al Dios Oro, en la antigüedad poner en duda la existencia de un Dios era considerado blasfemia, y te podía costar la vida, ...demasiado bien has escapado.



Si todavía no te has querido enterar ninguna de las tropecientas mil y ocho veces que en este foro se ha dicho que el oro y la plata física es -nada más y nada menos- que un *refugio* ante las máquinitas que impremen el dinero fiat devaluándolo constante y progresivamente.... debe ser que para ti eso es una "blasfemia", porque tu debes ser uno de esos adoradores del dios Tocho o tienes fe en el dios del dinero fiduciario. 

....Más que nada, por utilizar los mismos términos que tu.


----------



## 1974 (19 Dic 2012)

Bueno, bueno que no quiero que se levante mas follón por mi culpa....


----------



## bullish consensus (20 Dic 2012)

ciertamente un duro reves para los metaleros, yo solo tengo alguna monedilla y ya me jode, imagino los heavy metaleros ..... manifestaos a ver...


----------



## Hastur (20 Dic 2012)

Si acaso los apalancados veo dolorrr pero los demas solo compraran mas barato. Que poco conoces a los stackers.....


----------



## maragold (20 Dic 2012)

Los metaleros llevamos mínimo tres años asegurando parte de los ahorros en metal.

Obviamente he comprado monedas (alfonsinas, 20 francos, soberanos, ...) a 43€ el gramo (es decir, teóricamente "pierdo" un 10% en pocas semanas), pero también he comprado estas monedas a 26-27€ el gramo (es decir,* teóricamente gano un 50%*).

Y ya, los históricos que hayan estado protegiendo ahorros desde 2000-2001 ni te cuento...

Y digo teóricamente porque, aunque el spot marque el precio de compra del oro físico, los que compramos habitualmente sabemos que la demanda es muy superior a la oferta... y si no, analiza los resultados de las subastas que ha habido en las últimas semanas en España... y después te pasas y nos echamos unas risas juntos! 


Y lo más importante de la filosofía metalera (que yo creo que algunos no os queréis enterar): *proteger el patrimonio a largo plazo o ante alguna crisis seria a corto-medio*


----------



## carloszorro (20 Dic 2012)

bullish consensus dijo:


> ciertamente un duro reves para los metaleros, yo solo tengo alguna monedilla y ya me jode, imagino los heavy metaleros ..... manifestaos a ver...



En estos momentos me estoy planteando comprar a lo bestia trigo, arroz, algodón, azúcar, etc, sectores productivos todos. En unos años se lo revenderé todo a condon e hijos a precios burbujeados. ::


----------



## Vidar (20 Dic 2012)

Condor dijo:


> Las que acierto no las borro. ::
> 
> Qué explicación tenemos para que pierda casi 100 dólares en tan poco tiempo?
> 
> ...





bullish consensus dijo:


> ciertamente un duro reves para los metaleros, yo solo tengo alguna monedilla y ya me jode, imagino los heavy metaleros ..... manifestaos a ver...



Los heavy metaleros no tenemos problema, yo lo veo como la oportunidad que estaba esperando para cargar más.

No os extrañe que en enero suba esos 100 y más, ya ocurrió el año pasado.

Yo las pistas que tengo son: es fin de trimestre y fin de año, hacen recogida de beneficios y también ventas masivas coordinadas para recomprar a precio más barato.

Es la única razón que veo, han tenido que vender mucho oro (papel) para bajar la cotización mientras las impresoras están a toda máquina haciendo llegar al dólar a mínimos de hace mucho.

.


----------



## Vidar (20 Dic 2012)

Condor dijo:


> Aunque el cuchillo sea de oro, cuándo está cayendo, nadie le mete la mano



Eso depende, si lo quieres para especular a corto plazo o si quieres comprar físico. Lo primero puede ser una mala acción especulativa si el oro lo consideras un valor bursátil y que se debería comportar como tal, y lo segundo es la oportunidad de poseer oro real algo más barato que ha estado últimamente.

.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Dic 2012)

Goldbugs, pasad un poquito de vuestros ahorros a Bitcoin, que ahí no hay oro papel ni nada parecido. Os acogeremos con los brazos abiertos.


----------



## Vidar (20 Dic 2012)

En mi caso no tengo ni una onza en mi casa por los ladrones, ni siquiera en España por los otros ladrones.


----------



## Vidar (20 Dic 2012)

En cuanto a la pérdida de poder adquisitivo del oro (ya que comentas que sólo te darán la mitad) es como si tienes una cuenta en euros, o en dólares y estás todo el día mirando a ver cuanto pierdes o ganas con respecto a otras divisas. 

A mí la divisa que me gusta para tener mis ahorros es el oro por muchas razones, y una bajadita especulativa de fin de trimestre o año no me asusta ni me quita el sueño... ya se pondrán las cosas en su lugar por lógica.

.


----------



## nekcab (20 Dic 2012)

No es por tocar las narices, pero ya en Junio, escuchando Intereconomía, lo típico: el 'ejperto' que daba consejos sobre los valores de la bolsa en ese momento, pues en éstas que uno le preguntó a cerca del oro. Y claro, con la que estaba cayendo por aquél entonces, soltó lo de que para él, a largo plazo, no lo consideraba una buena inversión. Si, sí a LARGO plazo.

El caso es que hoy, en "El Mundo" hablando de qué hacer si a uno le tocara la lotería, van, y me sueltan estas predicciones:



El Mundo dijo:


> Seguro que ya ha pensado más de una vez en qué gastaría o invertiría su premio si le tocase la loteria de Navidad. Comprarse un coche nuevo, hacer un viaje o invitar a cenar a sus amigos.
> 
> Pero a parte de los caprichos y de tapar todos los agujeros posibles, como pagar la hipoteca, si aún le sobra algo, tendrá que pensar en qué hacer con el resto del dinero. ¿Dónde invertir los 400.000 euros del Gordo u otro premio secundario y sacarle la máxima rentabilidad? ELMUNDO.es ha consultado con expertos financieros los mejores productos en los que invertir el dinero en el último año en el que la lotería estará libre de impuestos.
> 
> ...



Entiendo que no se le puede dar gran importancia a los rumores que a ésta periodista le hayan transmitido 'de oídas'. Vale, pero ya es el 2º 'rumor' que me llega en menos de un año.


----------



## Vidar (20 Dic 2012)

Depósitos bancarios: Pueden quebrar bancos y ya no hay pasta para rescates ni FGDs.

Deuda pública española: Pueden hacer quitas.

Bolsa: No me fío de empresas que yo no controlo.

Sector inmobiliario: ni con un palo.

Oro: Cuando todo cae es lo que queda... y a mejor no tiene pinta de que vayamos.

.


----------



## Vidar (20 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> El problema es que (salvo catástrofe financiera mundial), en general, para usar el oro primero tienes que pasarlo a euros, y entonces estás en las mismas. Y con el pequeño matiz de que el euro no vale ahora el doble que hace 2-3 años, no digamos ya 10 años 8:
> 
> Algún listo dirá que, como el oro es la vara de medir y es el único dinero, en realidad el euro se ha devaluado a la mitad con respecto al oro



A lo mejor la vara de medir es el petróleo, ni el euro, ni ninguna divisa compra el mismo petróleo que hace 10 años, excepto el oro.

.


----------



## Nordschleife (20 Dic 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Depósitos bancarios: Pueden quebrar bancos y ya no hay pasta para rescates ni FGDs.
> 
> Deuda pública española: Pueden hacer quitas.
> 
> ...



Las empresas valen para algo, los inmuebles valen para algo. El oro no vale para nada, es una convención social.


----------



## Vidar (20 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Pues eso es muy interesante, porque tienes DEMASIADA razón. De hecho, hace diez años el petróleo estaba a unos 35 dólares, hoy está a unos 110. Es decir, unas 3 veces más. Hace 10 años la onza de oro estaba a unos 320 dólares, hace un mes estaba a más de 1700. Sobre 5 veces más. Hay que ver lo que ha subido el oro...
> 
> Aunque ahora que lo miro... Hace diez años, la tonelada de cobre estaba a unos 1800 dólares. Hoy está a 8000 dólares:
> 
> ...



La clave está en que ninguna de esas comoditties es un metal monetario, por lo que no se puede ahorrar en plomo o en cobre para mantener el poder adquisitivo. Bueno, poder se puede... pero ¿como custodiar, transportar y vender 5 toneladas de cobre que sería el equivalente a un kilo de oro?

.


----------



## Vidar (20 Dic 2012)

Nordschleife dijo:


> Las empresas valen para algo, los inmuebles valen para algo. El oro no vale para nada, es una convención social.



Sirve para preservar valor real ininmutablemente... casi nada.

.


----------



## Vidar (20 Dic 2012)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> ¿Por qué ha de ser el oro la excepción? Algunos estáis tan aferrados a vuestras monedas que quizás no veáis la realidad, y es que el oro es un asset más cuyas subidas y bajadas son fruto de la especulación pura y dura, cuando esta crisis pase y veáis al oro por debajo de los 1000$ quizás empecéis a reaccionar.
> 
> Si es vuestra ilusión tener monedas doradas no seré yo quien os la quite, pero si lo hacéis para preservar vuestros ahorros de la inflación quizás vaya siendo el momento de deshacerse de ellas ahora que la burbuja está empezando a pinchar.



¿La palabra divisa no te ha dicho nada? Divisa de reserva por que la acaparan los bancos centrales por ejemplo.

Yo también te puedo ayudar a deshacerte de tus monedas :rolleye: antes de que no valgan nada, y tal.

.


----------



## jchopinn (20 Dic 2012)

Oro

"El mercado del oro se ha relanzado como una forma de inversión durante los últimos tres y cuatro años, pero los expertos empiezan a desaconsejar destinar el dinero a este metal precioso.

Se trata de un activo muy vinculado al comportamiento de los mercados, que sube cuanto más miedo e inseguridad se palpe en el ambiente. La tranquilidad que los expertos auguran para los mercados europeos a partir del año que viene hace que el oro no sea recomendable para destinar el premio este año".

Vamos a ser serios chicos, Tranquilidad para el año que viene??? Cada día alunizo más, antes alucinaba... El elemento que ha escrito este artículo en "El mundo" igual es chino.
EEUU sin parar de darle a la maquinita porque de no ser así, sabéis qué? Ni siquiera se estaría hablando de lo mal que va Europa (imaginaos). Mientras le dan a esa maquinita, esos estados se van cayendo por momentos. Y de europa que decir? Cuantas reuniones han hecho este año "los que nos mandan", "los que se supone que saben"? Ni contarlas podemos. Y donde han llegado? A ninguna parte. Es como el corredor que está en la linea de salida esperando que se de el disparo de salida (joder, qué pasa que no oigo nada?) y cuando se da cuenta ve que todos han salido ya y él todavía ni ha empezado su carrera. Así va Europa. Pero eso no es lo peor, lo peor peor está por llegar. Esto no lo digo yo, sino gente seria que realmente sabe como está el sistema económico/financiero/político/social que hemos montado o nos han montado. Así que como resultado podemos decir: si es cierto que el oro, tal como ha sucedido al parecer en algunas crisis de menor calado que esta, su tendencia fue refugio y de retruque inversión. Vamos a inventar algo ahora nosotros? Está todo inventado. Fue desde su inicio, ha sido y será el único elemento por excelencia (y porque se le dio ese status) que ha servido al hombre para mercadear tanto en tiempos difíciles como livianos. No es un capricho ni una casualidad (más bien causalidad) el que dentro de la cultura del centro y sur de europa le tengan tanto amor al metal amarillo. Y esos de tontos tienen poco. No somos precisamente ejemplo de nada desde hace ya unos deceniios como para rebatir estas cosas tan evidentes. Lo que pasa es que en cuanto salimos de nuestras ideas, cultura, pensamientos, costumbres y demás, nos perdemos, ya no entendemos nada. Y el mundo no son 500.000 Km (2) necesariamente.


----------



## Vidar (20 Dic 2012)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Jajaja... No tengo monedas, todos mis ahorros en fiat money... Pero cuando bajen los metales a precios ridículos es posible que compre alguna como adorno.
> 
> Por cierto, una pregunta a los metaleros, ¿no habéis pensado en meter cortos al oro y la plata para cubriros de posibles bajadas inminentes? Así con lo que ganéis con el pinchazo de la burbuja del oro lo podéis invertir luego en coleccionar más monedas.



Hay quien lo hace, quien juega al oro de mentirijillas (oro papel).

A los que compran oro del de verdad se la toca la cotización del oro papel.

.


----------



## Vidar (20 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> O sea que, según tú, la única diferencia entre el oro y el plomo es la densidad de valor, ¿no? Es decir, que cuando dices que el oro es la excepción porque es un metal monetario y lo acaparan los bancos centrales, se debe únicamente a una cuestión de comodidad, o sea, que hay que aprovechar el espacio.
> 
> Uséase, que cualquiera de estos metales valdría:
> 
> ...



Las tierras raras no son metal monetario precísamente por su escasez, son valiosas pero no dinero al no cumplir con las cualidades del dinero como la reconocibilidad (al ser tan escasas no llegarían ni a una mínima parte de la población).



> EL DINERO
> EL DINERO: es todo aquello que una colectividad acepta como instrumento de pago por bienes y servicios. Su naturaleza material ha variado de acuerdo con las épocas y las culturas. A nivel mundial se ha extendido el uso de monedas y billetes.
> La invención del dinero ha representado notables ventajas para la economía de las sociedades. Antiguamente, para poder procurarse lo que uno no producía se recurría al trueque. Sin embargo, este medio tiene la desventaja de que es muy difícil encontrar a alguien que precisamente necesite lo que producimos y a la vez tenga lo que necesitamos. Además, no podría fraccionarse según las necesidades.
> FUNCIONES DEL DINERO: el dinero tiene tres funciones:
> ...




Asímismo, por este artículo de definiciones del dinero perfecto se puede deducir que nuestros papelillos de colores o nuestros apuntes bancarios tampoco son el mejor dinero.

.


----------



## Vidar (20 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Lo que quiero decir es que las diferencias de conveniencia del oro como almacén de valor con respecto a otros metales (platino, paladio, rodio, iridio, en general los del grupo del platino) son muy reducidas, e incluso pueden en algunos casos decantarse a favor de esas alternativas. Que se suela usar oro y no platino, o rodio, es un tema más de tradición, de conveniencia, o de familiaridad, que otra cosa. O quizás es que el oro es el metal más inútil de todos ellos.
> 
> Por cierto, ahora que cito el rodio, mirad qué gráfico más interesante:
> 
> ...



Todos los metales que citas son demasiado escasos y la vez tienen usos industriales más productivos que utilizarlos como reserva de valor por lo que no valen para sustituir al oro.

Date cuenta que el oro se usa como moneda y reserva de valor desde hace 7 milenios, que no se habrá intentado para sustituirlo por conveniencia de terceros y no se ha conseguido, por lo que está más que probado que es el metal monetario por excelencia.

Es cierto que lo han sustituido por dinero fiduciario y ya muchos hemos nacido creyendo que eso era el dinero, pero como todo ha ido tan mal ahora creo que hay que ahorrar en un dinero más real.

.


----------



## fff (20 Dic 2012)

Puede que tengais razón, y puede que no. La verdad es que sigo pensando que cuando los bancos centrales ahora se ponen a comprar oro en estos momentos...
La verdad es que el oro siempre ha valido y ha sido dinero y cuando ha aumentado de valor es cuando se ha perdido el patron oro. Puede que esté burbujeado, pero creo que todavia no hemos visto suficientes papelitos de colores


----------



## Vidar (20 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Todos esos metales son tan escasos o abundantes como el oro. Y si se usan industrialmente, ¿por qué no iban a ser buenos como reserva de valor? Te aseguras que, dado que son útiles, siempre vas a poder venderlos. De tus palabras se infiere que el oro es el más inútil de todos ellos, así que sólo se aprecia como pisapapeles en una caja acorazada o colgando del cuello de Mister T. Si el platino cumple eso y además es útil industrialmente, ¿por qué no iba a ser más adecuado?
> 
> Y además, incluso dándote la razón en lo que dices, eso no excluye al oro de comportarse en su cotización como el rodio. De hecho, salvo el bajón de diciembre de 2008, se comporta más o menos como el platino, que según tú es un metal que tiene aplicaciones industriales y no sería adecuado como almacén de valor.
> 
> Es que te estás contradiciendo todo el rato.



Un metal monetario no debe de ser destruido en una actividad industrial por que incumple el ratio "stock-to-flow" y dejaría de servir para ahorrar, por otra parte las reservas de todos los metales que citas son ridículas y no cumplen la función de moneda.

.


----------



## taipan (20 Dic 2012)

fff dijo:


> Puede que tengais razón, y puede que no. La verdad es que sigo pensando que cuando los bancos centrales ahora se ponen a comprar oro en estos momentos...



Y no crees que pueda producirse una maniobra de los bancos centrales para manipular el precio y hacer caer el oro , comprar ellos más barato y despues dejarlo volver a subir... :


----------



## fff (20 Dic 2012)

taipan dijo:


> Y no crees que pueda producirse una maniobra de los bancos centrales para manipular el precio y hacer caer el oro , comprar ellos más barato y despues dejarlo volver a subir... :



MAs que de los bancos centrales, la manipulacion es de las manos fuertes...



cusbe11 dijo:


> Pero es que eso ya se trató en este hilo. Las reservas de oro de los bancos centrales están en mínimos de hace mucho tiempo, y sólo se han incrementado un 3% en los últimos 4 años



Sí, las reservas estarán en mínimos las de algunos paises... otros se aferran a comprar como locos. Son los que de aqui a poco no aceptarán los papelitos como dinero y si las monedas de oro, ansiadas por todo el mundo a lo largo de los siglos (excepto los ultimos 41 años...). Muchas tradiciones se han perdido a lo largo de los siglos y muchas civilizaciones han tenido tradiciones distintas, pero cuando un pueblo conquistaba a otro, el oro era lo primero que tomaban para ellos...


----------



## Vidar (20 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> ¿Me estás diciendo que si me compro un lingote de 1 kg de paladio o de platino, no estaré almacenando valor, que es básicamente el motivo por el que la gente en este foro dice que compra oro, como seguro de valor? ¿Entonces, a qué viene esto?
> 
> Platinum Bars and Platinum Coins | Buy Platinum Online | APMEX.com
> 
> ...



tendrás una reserva de valor pero no en un metal monetario ya que al ser demasiado escaso estarás en un mercado muy reducido. Intenta vender en España una moneda de platino a ver que tal...

El oro tiene muchas aplicaciones pero su principal aplicación es la de acumularlo como reserva de valor en metal monetario y no hay tantas reservas, sólo 165.000 toneladas.

No tiene que tener el mismo comportamiento en la cotización que una commodity por que su fin último no es el mismo.

.


----------



## Vidar (20 Dic 2012)

> *El oro y el platino*
> 
> El oro estuvo en la base de la economía sudafricana durante más de un siglo. ¿Podría ser el platino una luz más brillante en su futuro? Ésa es la esperanza en ciudades mineras como Rustenberg, en la medida que los precios del platino llegan a su precio más alto.
> 
> ...



A ver que te parece.

.


----------



## Vidar (20 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Vale, entonces para los objetivos de los usuarios de este foro, comprar oro es tan bueno como comprar platino. Tú mismo lo has dicho, tienes una reserva de valor.
> 
> Ésta sí que es buena. El platino lo compras para las aplicaciones industriales, el oro para meterlo en una caja. Es una commodity como otra cualquiera, sólo que con una "historia particular". Pero se vende y compra igual que el platino, aunque para fines distintos. El que te vende oro le importa un bledo para qué lo uses. Oferta y demanda. Punto.



Con esa manía de quotear parcialmente te has dejado tu respuesta:

"Intenta vender una moneda o lingote de platino. "

.


----------



## Vidar (20 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Me parece que eso ya me lo habías dicho tú, no dices nada nuevo. La única diferencia entre el oro y el platino es que el oro es casi inútil y hay un montón de reservas (precisamente porque es inútil).
> 
> Decir que el oro no se comporta en su precio como cualquier otro metal porque se usa para fines distintos, es bastante difícil de sostener.



A ti teparece que hay un montón de reservas pero la verdad es que tocamos a 23 gr. por cabeza a nivel mundial. Lo justo para que pueda haber mercado.

En rodio a lo mejor tocamos a un miligramo a la vez que se destruye en aplicaciones industriales, ¿Puede haber así un mercado de atesoramiento?

.


----------



## fff (20 Dic 2012)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Claro claro... Si sube es que el precio del oro hace lo que debe, ya que nunca baja... Y si baja y mis monedas pierden valor es que están manipulando el mercado las manos fuertes :XX:
> 
> Te contaré un secreto: el mercado es demasiado grande para que unos pocos lo manipulen, por mucho dinero que tengan. Y ahora si quiere se lo cree o si no sigue repitiendo en su cabeza que baja porque está manipulado



El mercado de la plata lo manipularon 2 hermanos hace 30 años... y creo que intervinieron los gobiernos para quitarles el pastel. Ahora el problema es diferente.

La premisa de la que parto es la siguiente. Si añadimos a una economia billetes creados de la nada sin ningún respaldo a mansalva, los billetes perderán valor. Si conoces algo que "mantiene" el poder adquisitivo -que no son los billetes- es una opción a la que te puedes agarrar. Siempre es posible que entres en un momento malo y salgas en otro peor, pero la vida es así...

Si yo supiera cuando baja y cuando sube el oro, seria muy rico. De momento sigo aprendiendo, y por supuesto si el oro cae, mis 4 monedicas caeran de valor, pero lo asumo como el seguro de la casa y el coche que pago anualmente :


----------



## Vidar (20 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> platinum bullion in Platinum & Palladium | eBay



Compra platino si tan convencido estás.



cusbe11 dijo:


> ¿Y qué tiene que ver eso con el hecho de que el oro puede sufrir los mismos cambios en su cotización que el resto de metales?
> 
> Porque vamos, si estás tan seguro de que el oro va a subir, pues hipoteca tu casa y apaláncate al máximo. Cuando ganes millones de euros, tendrás para adquirir todos los lingotes de oro que te dé la gana.



Ya te hemos demostrado que el oro no es un metal más, ni sirve para lo mismo que otros metales preciosos, por lo que no puede tener igual comportamiento que un commodity.

El que compra oro lo suele hacer por prudencia y sin avaricia, y apalancarte al máximo no es prudente y menos para alguien sin avaricia.

.


----------



## Vidar (20 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> ¿Qué? ¿Que yo estoy convencido? ¿Pero de qué hablas? Tú decías que los lingotes de platino no se pueden vender como los de oro, y te he demostrado que, aunque no haya un "compro platino" en cada calle, sí que se pueden vender y hay un mercado.



Puede haber una persona que compre platino de inversión por cada 10.000 que compren oro. Y además por ebay. Eso no es haber mercado.



> ¡Pero es que eso no tiene sentido! Dices "el oro no sirve para lo mismo que el resto de metales preciosos, de manera que no está sujeto a las mismos cambios de cotización de mercado". ¡Eso es absurdo! El hierro tampoco se usa para lo mismo que el plomo, y ambos están sujetos a las mismas variaciones de precio potenciales.



Lo que no entiendes es lo que es una commodity. En expansión se gastan materiales y estos suben por que se gastan más, cuando la cosa decae estos caen y se compra oro como valor refugio.



> ¿Pero qué rollo es ése? Di que no sabes cómo va a estar el oro dentro de seis meses, no me sueltes chorradas... Ahora va a resultar que hay normas de actitud para invertir en oro, de forma que sólo se puede invertir con prudencia y sin avaricia.
> 
> La de cosas que hay que leer.



Precísamente por que no lo sé seguro, aunque apuesto fuerte por que estará alcista cuanto más tiempo pase y peor esté todo, no apuesto todo. Aunque si una buena parte que permita compensar unas cosas con otras.

Prudencia para no perderlo todo (billetes) > se compra oro con intención de no perderlo (ausencia de avaricia). 




> Mejor lo dejamos aquí.



casi que mejor.

.


----------



## Kennedy (22 Dic 2012)

Marc Faber: " No, gold is not in a bubble. It wasn't in a bubble in 1973, either, but it still corrected by 40% then. I don't believe gold is anywhere near a bubble phase. A bubble phase is characterized by the majority of market participants being involved in a market space. I saw a gold bubble in 1979–1980, when the whole world was dealing—buying and selling gold 24-hours a day, globally."

" No. If you went to an investment conference in 1989, 90% of the people there would have told you they owned shares in Japanese companies. In 2000, 90% of them would have said they owned NASDAQ shares. Only about 5% of the participants at an investment conference today would tell you they own gold. Very few people in this world own gold.

I don't believe that we're in a bubble."


----------



## Kennedy (22 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Cuestión de semántica. De nada sirve que no estemos en una burbuja si los precios se pueden corregir más de un 40-50-60% como ya ocurrió otras veces en el pasado.



Este hilo trata sobre si el oro está en una burbuja.
Cuestión aparte es que el precio del oro tenga una gran volatilidad o que esté manipulado. Si no, cómo explicas que en Noviembre la venta de eagles de plata ha subido a un 200%, luego la US Mint ha interrumpido su venta, y luego los futuros del oro y la plata caen a plomo?


----------



## Kennedy (22 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Me parece fantástico. La realidad es que ninguno de los que defendéis la compra de oro podéis afirmar con seguridad que el oro dentro de un año, o de dos, vaya a estar más alto o bajo de lo que está ahora. Es más, ni siquiera podéis afirmar con seguridad que no vaya a estar al doble, o a la mitad de lo que está ahora, y que vaya a estar así al menos 10 años. Es decir, no tenéis ni pajolera idea de cómo va a evolucionar el precio del oro, por muchas suposiciones que podáis realizar.
> 
> Y todo lo anterior no sería cuestionable de no ser porque afirmáis que compráis oro para proteger vuestro poder adquisitivo 8:



Cusbe:
¿Qué activos conforman tu cartera?


----------



## Kennedy (22 Dic 2012)

Cusbe:

Ahorrar para Invertir comprando a Bajo Precio es una buena estrategia. Cojonuda. La comparto al 100%.

Pero el matiz de cada punto es clave:

- Uno puede ahorrar en forma de papelitos de colores. 
No es mi elección. Prefiero ahorrar en forma de metales preciosos, en mano.

- Uno puede invertir lo ahorrado en forma de bonos y acciones. 
Tampoco es mi elección en estos momentos. Tal vez en cuatro o cinco años.

- Uno puede comprar a bajo precio si sabe calcular el valor de un activo y el mercado lo ofrece a un precio menor. Sin embargo, eso no garantiza que su precio vaya a subir en el futuro.

Las Acciones de bolsa han sufrido su mayor burbuja de la Historia (año 2000).
La Inmobiliaria ha tenido su mayor burbuja de la Historia (2007).
Los Bonos viven su mayor burbuja en 300 años, y estallará próximamente. Va a ser tremendo. Y la solución a los bonos impagables de los Estados será la inflación monetaria, que llevará a una "guerra de divisas", y que podría acabar en hiperinflación.

Tener los ahorros en forma de papelitos de colores, que perderían, por tanto, gran parte o todo su valor, es lo más temerario. Y, sin embargo, es lo que hace el 100% de los pocos ahorradores que conozco (exceptuando este foro). Sin contar con que la inmensa mayoría de la gente que conozco se pulen cada mes toda la paga; y no solo no ahorran nada, sino que echan mano de la tarjeta de crédito o venden sus joyas a los compro-oro porque gastan más de lo que ganan.

Cuando las acciones e inmobiliaria estén a buen precio (4 o 5 años), no podré comprarlos si mis papelitos de colores no valen nada. Mejor tener ahorrado de otra manera.

La burbuja del oro y la plata llegará, y será gigantesca, cuando en las noticias digan que son una buena inversión y la gente corra a cambiar sus papelitos de colores.

Espero y deseo que este escenario no ocurra, porque sería muy duro para la inmensa mayoría de la población. Pero mejor estar preparado.

Estoy de acuerdo contigo es que no es posible saber el precio del oro a unos meses vista. Eso es apostar, es especular. Y lo mismo puede decirse de las acciones, de los bonos, etc. Lo importante es "ahorrar-invertir a buen precio" pero basándose en un escenario a 5 años vista como minimo.

Tal vez tu sepas a menor plazo cómo van a evolucionar la bolsa, los bonos, etc. Yo desde luego que no.

PD1: ahorrar en forma de metales preciosos en forma física, y cambiarlos por inmuebles más adelante, deja a los *intermediarios financieros* sin sus comisiones. Por eso siempre aconsejan todo tipo de productos financieros de "ahorro" (depositos a la vista, depósitos a plazo, fondos estructurados, y similares) e "inversión" (especulación con acciones, etf's, etc). Es su negocio.

PD2: linko un interesante post de 2008 en este mismo foro: 
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1200550-post24.html


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Dic 2012)

# Kennedy: Excelente exposición la que Vd. realiza. Efectivamente, la Historia pasada nos demuestra que, en situaciones extremas, lo "único" que ha tenido valor han sido los "Metales preciosos". También la Historia Económica nos indica que de situaciones como la actual se sale con grandes inflaciones, que sino consiguen "controlarlas" suelen terminar en lo peor... la Hiperinflación.
Está demostrado que si se llega a esos extremos los "ahorros" auténticos van a ser sólo Metales preciosos "físicos", es decir nada de derivados, certificados y otros "papelitos" de dudosa autenticidad, más si algún día hay un un exigible "físico" de los Metales preciosos que se negocían o que "dicen" tener...
Ahora mismo, la única alternativa relativamente "segura" es la "preservación" de Capital dentro de los Metales preciosos, y en lo personal apuesto por la Plata.
Ahora bien, una cosa es "especular" y otra bien distinta es "preservar". Aquí, la pregunta, que leí no hace mucho a un forero, es: ¿por qué y para qué se apuesta por este "activo"? Entonces "caro" o "barato" son menos condicionantes en nuestras decisiones financieras.
De todas formas, los bienes "tangibles" siempre serán eso, elementos "fisicos" que siempre tienen "valor" (el que sea...), mientras que los "papelitos de colores" mientras no estén respaldados por el Patrón Oro serán eso: "papel"...
La Historia nos demuestra que mientras el Oro y la Plata han seguido teniendo "valor" en las transacciones financieras, por el camino han quedado centenares o más de monedas y papel moneda...
Saludos.


----------



## Obi (22 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Me parece fantástico. La realidad es que ninguno de los que defendéis la compra de oro podéis afirmar con seguridad que el oro dentro de un año, o de dos, vaya a estar más alto o bajo de lo que está ahora. Es más, ni siquiera podéis afirmar con seguridad que no vaya a estar al doble, o a la mitad de lo que está ahora, y que vaya a estar así al menos 10 años. Es decir, no tenéis ni pajolera idea de cómo va a evolucionar el precio del oro, por muchas suposiciones que podáis realizar.
> 
> Y todo lo anterior no sería cuestionable de no ser porque afirmáis que compráis oro para proteger vuestro poder adquisitivo 8:



<style type="text/css"> <!-- @page { margin: 0.79in } P { margin-bottom: 0.08in } --> </style> De lo que si estamos absolutamente seguros es de que los dólares y los euros van a ir perdiendo su valor de forma continua. De eso no cabe la más mínima duda. Aquí te dejo un gráfico con el poder adquisitivo del dólar desde 1800 a 2009. Qué curioso que, desde que la FED tomó su control, su valor ha descendido hasta casi cero.

The rise and fall of the dollar - 1800 2009. Mises Institute.


----------



## carloszorro (22 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> ¿Mi cartera? No tengo tanto dinero. Soy subastero de depósitos, y a mucha honra.



Usted habla de burbujas y resulta que está comprando deuda.:


----------



## Vidar (22 Dic 2012)

Acabáramos.

:XX:

.


----------



## silverwindow (22 Dic 2012)

El nuevo gan mantra:*"El oro como seguro"*

El 4%TAE de pako el carnicero esta mas seguro que tus moneditas doradas, ya ademas, fijate, le dan un 4% y a ti tus moneditas crian polvo.

A cuantos paises de la UE se ha metido mano directamente a las cuentos corrientes de susu ciudadanos? *Ninguno*

Acaso en Grecia, que esta infinitamente peor, han "robado" de las cuentas bancarias de los ciudadanos? *No*

Ya llevamos unos añitos predicando el apocalipsis FIAT, mientras algunos hacen dinero y otros solo ganan polvo.


----------



## carloszorro (22 Dic 2012)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Pues yo sí que pienso que el oro es una burbuja, aquí tenéis mi análisis técnico que lo demuestra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dios mío!!!! Pero si solo está un 15% por debajo de sus máximos históricos.

Este tipo de análisis me recuerdan a los que hacía Votin hace unos años...::


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Dic 2012)

Es de Juzgado de Guardia, que aún haya voceras profesionales, azuzando a la people a comprar oro, diciendo que 1.300 €/ onza es un precio "barato" y muy "razonable"...:abajo:


----------



## BaNGo (22 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> ¿Dónde lo niega exactamente? :8:





silverwindow dijo:


> Ya llevamos unos añitos predicando el apocalipsis FIAT, mientras algunos hacen dinero y otros solo ganan polvo.



Yo no niego que se gane dinero de muchas formas, pero silverwindow cree que los que compraron oro hace unos añitos no han conseguido más que polvo. Y hoy ese oro se podría cambiar por mucho más dinero fiduciario del que has sacado tú con tus depósitos.

No voy a discutir el futuro del oro porque lo desconozco, pero el pasado no es como lo cuenta silverwindow.

Me importa una mierda en lo que invierta cada uno, yo me preocupo de lo mío y ni doy lecciones a nadie. Invierto en lo que me siento cómodo.
Invierto en oro, en plata, en divisas, en depósitos y en acciones. Yo creo en la diversificación.


----------



## Kennedy (22 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> pongo la mano en el fuego a que es más probable que alguien que compre oro ahora pierda la mitad de su valor en cinco años, que que me pase a mí eso invirtiendo en depósitos.



Yo apuesto por lo contrario, como he explicado detalladamente en mi post anterior.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Dic 2012)

# Kennedy: Yo no sé la edad que Vd. tiene, pero cuanto menos denota "experiencia" y hay que "recordar" que la falta de ésta nos ha llevado -entre otras cosas- a la Crisis actual. De todas formas, cada cual es libre es de gastar o "malgastar" su dinero. ¡Faltaría más!
Ahora bien, para los que argumentan que cosecharé "polvo" en mis inversiones sobre los Metales, les tengo que decir que tengo compras en la Plata efectuadas alrededor de los 10 $ la Onza, y no he vendido... ¡Bendito "polvo"...!
A nivel personal siempre he diversificado mis finanzas personales, pues bien en su momento "invertí" en Renta Fija sin apenas "riesgo", la actual deuda subordinada de Bankia... Aquí si que voy a tener pérdidas relevantes, dentro de un "robo legal", pues bien eso lo pueden tener en cuenta aquellos que apuestan por los "depósitos", etc. Acaso piensan que el FROG podría responder a una situación límite, pues hagan números y verán -si dejamos la "FE" de lado- que es imposible...
Pienso que el Sistema está en la labor de "pulirnos" los ahorros y no es nada nuevo, ya ha pasado a lo largo de la Historia... Otra cosa es que tengamos una mínima formación sobre ella, pero eso es harina de otro costal...
Tengo la suerte de que me gusta la Numismática y de ahí llegué a la Plata de inversión y tengo que decir, dentro de la lógica diversificación de mis finanzas personales, que donde mejor me ha ido ha sido en los Metales preciosos, aunque yo no "invierto", sino que "preservo" Capital. ¿Qué quiero decir con esto? Pues que espero que alguien lo "herede"...
Lo dicho, Kennedy, valoro muy positivamente sus aportaciones. Soy relativamente nuevo en el foro y, por tanto, desconozco el funcionamiento del mismo y esa es la razón de que no haya podido dar un "agradecimiento" a su mensaje. Supongo que en algún momento sabré como hacerlo. Sin embargo, sirvan estas palabras en ese sentido.
Saludos.


----------



## jchopinn (23 Dic 2012)

Un poco de pamplina veo en algunos mensajes. Da la sensación de que el mismo individuo comenta y a la vez se responde (será que alguno de por aquí tiene más de uno o dos niks?)
Cusbe11: No tienes ni idea.


----------



## DenariusGold (23 Dic 2012)

Mi modesta contribucion a este hilo... No creo para nada que estemos en burbuja, cuando apenas el 1% del dinero disponible en el mundo para la inversion esta "allocated" en metales preciosos. Cuando estemos en 15%, 20% o mas, quizas sea el caso.. pero aun queda bastante recorrido no?. Preguntad en vuestro entorno quien tiene oro? (nadie o casi nadie verdad?) Os acordais de las puntocoms?, del inmobiliario?... todo el mundo tenia y opinaba al respecto... Quizas para ver una burbuja hoy haya que mirar mas hacia los bonos y la renta fija, ¿cuantos miles de millones estan hoy en bonos de estados tecnicamente en quiebra?
En otras palabras creo para ser sintetico que la subida del oro/plata aun no ha empezado (en nominal), pero tampoco tengo una bola de cristal y no se cuando alcanzara el oro un nivel X... Esto es lo de menos, no estamos en modo swing-trading, especulacion... El timing es lo mas dificil, pero reconocer las tendencias de fondo es lo que os ayudará a cada uno... Ver que entramos en un QE Global ilimitado, que los BC compran oro, que los "fieras" de Wall street como paulson, soros and company compran oro, y muchos movimientos mas... Y a pesar de lo que dicen los politicos, me temo que el punto de inflexion de la crisis aun no haya pasado, mas bien todo lo contrario (admito que es mi opinion y que es subjetivo y debatible)... Bien, partiendo de estos puntos no veo para nada el oro bajar mucho, es mas creo (como ha sido el caso durante mas de 10 años) que cada caida es una buena oportunidad de compra. Los minimos son cada vez mas altos, el grafico es muy sano, nada para asustar... Que nos vayamos a 1500$/1300$? why not? y que?... las proximas paradas estaran por encima de los 2000$... cuando? no lo se, pero me arriesgaría a decir que en junio 2013 tocaremos el pico del año en 2200$/2500$, luego consolidacion. Lo importante como algunos aqui explican muy bien, es entender que el poder de destruccion de las monedas fiat es casi ilimitado. La fed, bce etc van a acelerar la dilucion de sus divisas respectivas.. El oro, es solo el espejo inverso, un barometro muy fiable, el canario en la mina... Al final del ciclo donde estará el oro?... ni idea! Segun lo mal o muy mal que lo hagan nuestros politicos y tecnocratas... Por eso el concepto de valor, poder adquisitivo es fundamental. Decir que el oro alcanzara un tope en 5000$, 10000$ o 50000$ no significa gran cosa en terminos de valor del metal...
Para frenar los detractores potenciales. Al igual que unos en el foro que me parecen entender el oro muy bien, deseo personalmente que la crisis se acabe, que el oro vuelva a su cueva, y que me equivoque en mi proyeccion del futuro macro. Ojala un día pueda decir a mis nietos que perdi pasta con mi plata y oro acumulados desde 2005.. ojala ! con toda la sincerided del mundo... Ahhh... y por si me reprochan de ser una tienda... pues si lo soy desde hace poco tiempo, tras muuuuchos años siendo cliente de otras... He trabajado muchos años en banca de inversion, y me ha deprimido mucho ver hasta que punto la gente no entiende nada de metales preciosos que al final decidi montar algo relacionado... A pesar de este ultimo punto intentaré siempre ser objetivo... saludos


----------



## DenariusGold (23 Dic 2012)

Otra cosa... Ojo con los datos oficiales de inflacion y paro que comunican (sobre todo en USA)... La realidad esta muy lejos, y al alcance de cualquiera que tenga curiosidad.


----------



## jchopinn (23 Dic 2012)

Estoy en la línea de Denarius, aunque voy un poco más lejos. El metal amarillo en la segunda mitad del próximo año romperá cualquier resistencia que vaya realizando hasta tocar los 3000$. Ahí queda eso!!


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (24 Dic 2012)

pillo sitio para seguir este hilo

PD: Si, me he leido las 28 paginas ::


----------



## racional (27 Dic 2012)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Pues yo sí que pienso que el oro es una burbuja, aquí tenéis mi análisis técnico que lo demuestra:



Si comparas con 2008 lo que esta pasando ahora veras que es muy parecido, y si fuera asi el siguiente gran movimiento nos llevaria muy parriba.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Dic 2012)

Y en 2013...va also Pa'rriba ?...:rolleye:


----------



## Mininota (27 Dic 2012)

Interesantes ideas, incluso los que no sabemos nada de Economía aprendemos algo. Pero, ¿es indispensable ponerse mutuamente a parir?
A algunos les pierde el exceso de humildad...


----------



## jchopinn (27 Dic 2012)

Cómo exceso de humildad? Ignorancia. Porque la ignorancia es muy atrevida.


----------



## jchopinn (27 Dic 2012)

Racional va bien encaminado.


----------



## Sartenoff (27 Dic 2012)

Yo también estoy aprendiendo mucho en estos hilos sobre metales y se agradece la información sin que los informantes anden comparandose el tamaño de sus atributos permanentemente.


----------



## silverwindow (28 Dic 2012)

Aqui se habla de la caida del FIAT y del sistema financiero como si fuera una pyme q suspende pagos,se cierra y ya esta.. mira q facil eh? Van a sacar dinero de donde sea y van a hacer todos los trejemanejes necesarios para q el show must go on.Nos van a joder y arruinar pero el fiat seguira in eternum,no habra patron oro ni oro a 5000e , no os flipeis.Nunca lo permitirian.

Hace meses q la deuda aumenta pero no lo hace el valor del oro


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Dic 2012)

# slverwindow: Cuestión de "percepciones"... Ahora bien, le recuerdo a Vd. que, a lo largo de la Hstoria, han existido centenares de monedas que se han ido al garete con los imperios o naciones que las crearon. Antes del USD, la "gran moneda" de referencia fue el Real de a 8 Español y ya ve cómo estamos ahora nosotros...
¿Imprimir? Sino paran de hacerlo, pero los esquemas Ponzi cuando adquieren niveles gigantescos tienen muy mal final... Tampoco nada nuevo que no haya pasado antes.
En lo que estamos de acuerdo en que, sea cual sea la "salida", el Sistema nos va a "pulir" los ahorros y nos va a "sangrar" a base de recortes, impuestos, etc., es decir más de lo que ya estamos viendo.
Bueno, eso de que no va a volver el "Patrón Oro" es una cuestión tremendamente dudoda, pues ha imperado por milenios y llevamos sin él desde Nixon, por tanto unas pocas décadas, lo que es un tiempo insuficiente para tal posicionamiento, pero bueno es su opinión. Si así fuera no creo que le quede mucho tiempo a este mundo...
Los Metales son muy volátiles, siempre ha sido así, de manera que ver el Oro a 5000 Euros tampoco me extrañaría en el tiempo, aunque el tema del precio siempre es una cuestión de Oferta y Demanda, cosas más raras se han visto... ¿Quiere que le diga una cosa? Hace no muchos años compré Plata a 10 $ Onza y pudé venderla a casi 50 $ la Onza y no lo hicé, al contrario he seguido comprando... ¡Por algo será!
Saludos.


----------



## DenariusGold (28 Dic 2012)

silverwindow dijo:


> Aqui se habla de la caida del FIAT y del sistema financiero como si fuera una pyme q suspende pagos,se cierra y ya esta.. mira q facil eh? Van a sacar dinero de donde sea y van a hacer todos los trejemanejes necesarios para q el show must go on.Nos van a joder y arruinar pero el fiat seguira in eternum,no habra patron oro ni oro a 5000e , no os flipeis.Nunca lo permitirian.
> 
> Hace meses q la deuda aumenta pero no lo hace el valor del oro



Hola, justamente ese es el problema..."Van a sacar dinero de donde sea"... Pues lo van a sacar de la nada :-(
En cuanto al patron oro, la apelacion y la arquitectura serian seguramente distintas, pero personas influyentes (y bastante al corriente creo) llevan años preconizando esa posible alternativa, entre los cuales el proprio Greenspan! A.Greenspan dijo hace algo mas de 1 año que el oro “es una moneda refugio frente a lo que se percibe como un sistema de dinero fiduciario, de dinero papel en deterioro"... El presidente del Banco Mundial (Robert Zoellick) en 2010 se mostro favorable a la vuelta al patrón oro como referencia para la paridad monetaria... y sin mencionar algunas voces oficiales de china, alemania, rusia... Soros, Paulson y otros "magos" de la inversion tambien comprando estos ultimos meses... No puedo asegurar nada, pero de aqui a decir "nunca lo permitirian"... al menos hay que tener esta posibilidad en mente :fiufiu: Just my opinion... Mientras tanto the show must go on.. cierto! pero hasta cuando? Saludos


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (28 Dic 2012)

silverwindow dijo:


> Aqui se habla de la caida del FIAT y del sistema financiero como si fuera una pyme q suspende pagos,se cierra y ya esta.. mira q facil eh? Van a sacar dinero de donde sea y van a hacer todos los trejemanejes necesarios para q el show must go on.Nos van a joder y arruinar pero el fiat seguira in eternum,no habra patron oro ni oro a 5000e , no os flipeis.Nunca lo permitirian.
> 
> Hace meses q la deuda aumenta pero no lo hace el valor del oro



Que el precio del oro no se dispare mientras el dinero fiat se hunde, no es imposible, pero que el dinero fiat siga in eternum con la cantidad que estan imprimiendo si que es imposible. Haran todo lo que puedan, por supuesto, pero no evitara que se desplome como lo han hecho otras monedas fiat a lo largo de la historia. La devualuacion es gradual hasta que se alcanza un umbral en que pierde a confianza de los ahorradores y estos huyen hacia otro deposito de valor.


----------



## silverwindow (28 Dic 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Que el precio del oro no se dispare mientras el dinero fiat se hunde, no es imposible, pero que el dinero fiat siga in eternum con la cantidad que estan imprimiendo si que es imposible. Haran todo lo que puedan, por supuesto, pero no evitara que se desplome como lo han hecho otras monedas fiat a lo largo de la historia. La devualuacion es gradual hasta que se alcanza un umbral en que pierde a confianza de los ahorradores y estos huyen hacia otro deposito de valor.



Siempre se compara con La republica Romana y con Weimar, hace mucho tiempo ya de eso, los sistemas economicos no son remotamente comparables en comlejidad.Es como comprara coches de la epoca.Hoy en dia hay muchos mecanismos de defensa y la goma se puede tensar mucho mas, como estamos viendo.Estos del FMI tampoco son unos suicidas y deben de tenr algun plan a medio plazo, no son casta española.

Yo solo digo que los q compraron oro hace 1 año no han ganado nada (han perdido), y los q lo metieron en ING han ido rentando un 4%.

Nadie sabe si se va a hundir, ni mucho menos cuando,pero por aqui se predica mucho el mantra "compra metales ahora que se hunde todo!!" .
De momento HOY en el mercadona aceptan billetes de esos que tan poco gustan a algunos, y no parece que la semana que viene vaya a cambiar mucho el asunto.En febrero tampoco se prevee que salga Piqueras por la tele diciendo que los euros ya no valen nada.

Sorry,no veo apocalipisis fiat en el horizonte y me parece una tonteria comprar oro obesivamente de reserva por si se hunde "el sistema economico".


----------



## DenariusGold (28 Dic 2012)

silverwindow dijo:


> Yo solo digo que los q compraron oro hace 1 año no han ganado nada (han perdido), y los q lo metieron en ING han ido rentando un 4%".



Buenos dias, permitame que rectifique este punto... Pero hace un año la cotizacion del oro estaba por debajo a la de hoy... (Da igual que lo mire en $ o en €) Saludos


----------



## silverwindow (28 Dic 2012)

DenariusGold dijo:


> Buenos dias, permitame que rectifique este punto... Pero hace un año la cotizacion del oro estaba por debajo a la de hoy... (Da igual que lo mire en $ o en €) Saludos



Bueno, no se me ponga usted tan fino y no me haga hacer copypastero de graficas, me referia a "mas o menos un año" q es lo que lleva (mas o menos) estancado el precio del oro mientras aumenta y mucho la deuda.


----------



## DenariusGold (28 Dic 2012)

silverwindow dijo:


> Bueno, no se me ponga usted tan fino y no me haga hacer copypastero de graficas, me referia a "mas o menos un año" q es lo que lleva (mas o menos) estancado el precio del oro mientras aumenta y mucho la deuda.



Sorry, es que como mencionaba los 4% de ING pensaba que quería precision  Pero es cierto que en 2012 el oro no ha tenido la subida como los años anteriores, se ha movido en un rango lateral a pesar del newsflow muy positivo (para el oro)... Creo que estamos en un momento donde una parte de la comunidad de inversores piensa que la recuperacion esta a la vuelta de la esquina, al menos en USA, algunos piensan que los tipos de intereses reales no seran tan bajos (o negativos) dentro de unos meses, y se creen ciegamente los datos de desempleo sin tomarse el tiempo de ver los calculos oficiales (BLS)... Ya veremos dentro de unos meses...


----------



## Mininota (28 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Pido disculpas si alguien se ha sentido ofendido por alguna cosa que haya podido escribir.



Está Ud disculpado. o


----------



## Kennedy (28 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Unos pocos datos. Ahora mismo, en dólares, el oro ha bajado más en los últimos 30 días (-4,51%) de lo que ha subido en el último año (+4,36%), y en euros en los últimos 30 días ha bajado muchísimo más (-6,68%) de lo que ha subido en el último año (+3,25%). Lo he sacado del resumen que hay arriba a la derecha de goldprice.org.
> 
> En dólares está muy ajustado, pero en euros, en el último año, habría sido más rentable meter la pasta en un depósito bancario. O, mejor dicho, habría logrado asegurar más valor. Por supuesto, el que haya comprado oro hace un mes tiene que estar muy alegre, sobre todo en euros, casi le separan 10 puntos por debajo de la inflación. A eso se le llama preservar poder adquisitivo.
> 
> Saludos.



Only buy something that youd be perfectly happy to hold if the market shut down for 10 years. Warren Buffett


----------



## DenariusGold (28 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Hace unas páginas cité a Warren Buffett y me dijisteis que este señor era inversor, que no tenía ni idea de oro, y que vosotros comprabais para salvaguardar el poder adquisitivo. Y cuando demuestro las debilidades del oro en este asunto, vais y me citáis a Warren Buffett



Good point  pero medir el performance de un activo financiero en un periodo de solo un mes no me parece muy útil, sobre todo cuando se trata de metales preciosos... (diría casi lo mismo para una accion). Todos sabemos que hay fluctuaciones, que el mercado no es racional ni eficiente al 100%... No creo que alguien compre oro para venderlo un mes despues, a no ser que sea para hacer trading; hay que poner las cosas en perspectiva y centrarse en las tendencias de fondo, no en el ruido parasito cotidiano de los mercados y de la especulacion. No conozco ningun ejemplo de grafico linear sin algo de volatibilidad, si no tuvieramos una montaña de oro-papel (ETFs, futuros), combinados con robots HFT, seguro que las fluctuaciones no serían tan amplias como ahora. Quizas ahi este la "debilidad" del oro que describe. Saludos


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (28 Dic 2012)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Unos te dijimos una cosa, y otros te han dicho otra. ¿O acaso piensas que los aficionados al metal dorado son un solo ser con mil pares de manos con sus correspondientes dedos y teclados? ¿El hecho de que unos foreros te digan una cosa de Buffett y otros distintos citen a Buffett con otros propósitos invalida algo? ¿Tenemos la obligación de pensar y decir todos lo mismo a la vez?



Es uno de los errores mas habituales que se ven en las discusiones foreras: que alguien discuta contra "todos los del otro bando" como si fuesen una sola unidad pensante. Personalmente lo considero síntoma de personas que utilizan la discusión como un simple pasatiempo intelectual, discusiones de sofá, abstracciones muy alejadas de la experiencia, consejo o estrategia práctica que considero realmente interesante. 

A aquellos que únicamente discuten por el placer intelectual de las abstracciones e idealizaciones, sin comprender que la realidad es mas ruidosa, probabilistica, y que requiere compromisos entre costes/riesgos/beneficios, en mi sector, se les llama "arquitectos astronautas".


----------



## carloszorro (28 Dic 2012)

silverwindow dijo:


> Siempre se compara con La republica Romana y con Weimar, hace mucho tiempo ya de eso, los sistemas economicos no son remotamente comparables en comlejidad.Es como comprara coches de la epoca.Hoy en dia hay muchos mecanismos de defensa y la goma se puede tensar mucho mas, como estamos viendo.Estos del FMI tampoco son unos suicidas y deben de tenr algun plan a medio plazo, no son casta española.
> 
> Yo solo digo que los q compraron oro hace 1 año no han ganado nada (han perdido), y los q lo metieron en ING han ido rentando un 4%.
> 
> ...



Un post muy interesante. Vamos a desmenuzarlo.

El aumento de la productividad por parte de las empresas privadas ha provocado deflación, en realidad deberíamos estar en deflación constante.

*Baja productividad:*





*
Alta productividad una generación más tarde:*






El problema es que el sector público es el que rompe esa armonía imprimiendo a lo bestia y subiendo impuestos a lo bruto, fíjate en lo que cuesta una cajetilla de cigarrillos en canarias y compáralo con lo que ha subido en la península.

Estas son las dos grandes fuerzas que empujan los precios en occidente, en Asia tienen el problema de superpoblación y falta de recursos, pero vamos a centrarnos en occidente. Mi opinión, una vuelta al patrón oro sumado a unas nuevas políticas dedicadas a reducir el tamaño de los estados a niveles mínimos convertiría a occidente en la zona más rica y más próspera de la historia de la humanidad. Pero no va a poder ser, la realidad va en sentido contrario.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Dic 2012)

Saludos a todos. No tengo tiempo para explayarme, pero sí querría puntualizar algunas de las cosas que he leído.
- En todo tipo de diálogo o discusión ha de primar la educación, el saber argumentar y, por supuesto, y en base a ello la defensa de aquellos postulados en los que creemos. De esta manera, algunos recuperamos algo que se está perdiendo en nuestra sociedad y es el "Arte de la Oratoria". Con ver cómo se expresan algunos de los que dirigen los hilos de este país y del mundo se me entiende perfectamente...
- Normalmente, nadie que compra Metales preciosos "fisicos" lo hace con intención especulativa. Para ello ya se disponen de otros instrumentos de inversión asociados a los Metales.
- Por supuesto, los Metales preciosos forman parte de una lógica diversificación, pero dentro de ello aumentamos o disminuímos los porcentajes en función de nuestras "percepciones". En mi caso, éstas apuntan a "apostar" por los Metales.
- El tema de los IPC y los Metales, así como plusvalías o minusvalías en los mismos, requeriría de un comentario mucho más amplio y ahora no dispongo de tiempo para ello. Sin embargo, siendo la Economía "incierta" en sus predicciones, puesto que acostumbra a "servir" para explicar el pasado, entiendo que es más conveniente aplicar el "sentido común" a los conocimientos que podamos tener de ella. Dicho esto, ¿quién en su "sano juicio" se cree el IPC que se publica? Con ver el dato del IPC a finales de este año y teniendo en cuenta la subida brutal del IVA en nuestro país, pues quien crea en los Reyes Magos puede estar "tranquilo"... Pero, en lo que a mí respecta, viendo ingresos y gastos mensuales lo tengo muy "clarito"... Y los "sinvergüenzas" que lo publican se quedan tan "panchos", pero claro la gente habla y entiende de todo, menos de Economía porque es tan ¡"aburrida"!
Saludos.



Saludos.


----------



## Perillán10 (28 Dic 2012)

Saludos, sin intención de polemizar y para ir aclarando el tema te respondo:



- Normalmente, nadie que compra Metales preciosos "fisicos" lo hace con intención especulativa. Para ello ya se disponen de otros instrumentos de inversión asociados a los Metales.

En la misma página en que has escrito, no te hablo de las otras 29 anteriores eh? En la misma ya te podría yo poner ejemploS de alguien que si lo hace con esa intención especulativa. Bueno, en realidad ellos mismos podrían decírtelo.
Lo cual ni está bien ni mal.


- Por supuesto, los Metales preciosos forman parte de una lógica diversificación, pero dentro de ello aumentamos o disminuímos los porcentajes en función de nuestras "percepciones". En mi caso, éstas apuntan a "apostar" por los Metales.

Ahora se han puesto de moda, pero dime hace 10-15 años quién diversificaba invirtiendo en metales. A no ser algún joyero o empresas que lo usaran como materia prima (cualquier metal). Me parece más una cuestión de moda, de burbuja, que algo lógico. O piensas que era lógico invertir en ladrillos hace 10 años? Habrá a quien le ha salido bien, pero muy lógico no es y de serlo lo será para el que tenga muuucha pasta.

- El tema de los IPC y los Metales, así como plusvalías o minusvalías en los mismos, requeriría de un comentario mucho más amplio y ahora no dispongo de tiempo para ello. Sin embargo, siendo la Economía "incierta" en sus predicciones, puesto que acostumbra a "servir" para explicar el pasado, entiendo que es más conveniente aplicar el "sentido común" a los conocimientos que podamos tener de ella. Dicho esto, ¿quién en su "sano juicio" se cree el IPC que se publica? Con ver el dato del IPC a finales de este año y teniendo en cuenta la subida brutal del IVA en nuestro país, pues quien crea en los Reyes Magos puede estar "tranquilo"... Pero, en lo que a mí respecta, viendo ingresos y gastos mensuales lo tengo muy "clarito"... Y los "sinvergüenzas" que lo publican se quedan tan "panchos", pero claro la gente habla y entiende de todo, menos de Economía porque es tan ¡"aburrida"!

Sinceramente no le veo relación al IPC y a los metales. Sería la misma relación que la que pueda tener el IPC y la crecida del Nilo. Puede haber alguna correlacción en algún sentido, pero nada que deje entrever una causa-efecto.El IPC no es creible cierto, pero el valor del oro para el uso que se le da (tenerlo almacenado) tampoco.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Dic 2012)

# Perillán10: No hay motivo para polemizar cuando se tienen opiniones opuestas, mientras uno esté "convencido" de lo que escribe... A fin de cuentas, este subforo es interesante porque permite mantener interesantes debates, intercambiar opiniones, etc., además "acota" más la participación de aquellos que "perturban" y no aportan nada, ya sabes a que me refiero. Bueno, vamos por partes:
1.- Cuando digo "nadie" me refiero a gente con experiencia en los mercados financieros, pues para especular con los Metales preciosos te repito que hay otros instrumentos de "inversión" mucho más baratos y con un apalancamiento mayor. Ahora bien, el que opta por la especulación "física" lo hace porque o no se "fia" o no sabe muy bien lo que hace, pues cuando compras Metales preciosos "físicos" ya entras "perdiendo" entre el precios de Compra y Venta que existen en ese mismo momento, y ya no te digo en el caso de la Plata...
2.- Disculpa, pero la inversión en los Metales preciosos ha existido siempre. No sé en qué te fundamentas para decir eso. Un período corto de tiempo (¿10-15? años) no sirve para evaluar una trayectoria de miles de años en las transacciones de todo tipo que han existido, ya sean comerciales, financieras, etc. Mira, te voy a poner un ejemplo no muy lejano: la compra de armas siempre se ha realizado bajo el "Patrón Oro" hasta que éste se abolió y hoy día, en el mundo del tráfico de armas, se utiliza como "moneda" la droga...
Me imagino que no habrás profundizado en el tema, pero desde siempre se ha "invertido" en los Metales preciosos. Otra cosa muy diferente es que lo haya hecho el pequeño inversor, y menos en nuestro país. Además, te has de fijar en varios detalles: ¿Por qué "presumen" de las reservas de Oro que tienen los países más poderosos? ¿Por qué todos los países están en inmersos en una "carrera" por acumular Oro a esas reservas? ¿Por qué China quiere triplicarlas en un plazo de tres años? Podría darte muchos ejemplos dado que llevo bastante más de 40 años estudiando e investigando en la Historia... Y, para terminar este punto, te diré que yo llevo años invirtiendo en los Metales preciosos desde mucho antes de lo que tú apuntas, aunque he llegado a ello desde mi afición a la Numismática por lo que no me costó "entender" el "producto".
3.- La relación entre el IPC y los Metales está clarísima, ahora bien si no la ves... Te recuerdo que el IPC no deja de ser un "medidor" de la inflación y la relación de ésta con los Metales es de "básica" en Economía... Pero si tú no ves relación pues qué quieres que te diga. Sólo te diré que los Metales constituyen la máxima protección de capital en situaciones extremas de inflación o la temible Hiperinflación...
En fin, Perillán10, todos tenemos nuestras "propias" percepciones...
Saludos.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (28 Dic 2012)

La compra de metales ha de plantearse como una opción para toda la vida.

Imaginemos hoy día a un señor que a lo largo de su vida laboral y a punto de jubilarse, se haya comprado su par de oncitas anuales, que para alguien no despilfarrador, fue en este pais algo perfectamente asumible. Se planta en su sextuagesimoquinto cumpleaños con 80 onzas de oro por ejemplo, lo cual hacen dos kilos y medio de oro.

Sinceramente, yo a esa edad no tendría la sensación de haber perdido dinero y sí de tener una seguridad en caso de que todo se vaya a la mierda (lo cual sucede siempre al menos una vez a lo largo de la vida de una persona) bastante seria.

Antes se guardaban alfonsinas, reales de a 8, duros de plata, etc...ahora onzas, karlillos. Y tan tranquilos.


----------



## Perillán10 (28 Dic 2012)

fernandojcg

Cuando oigo o leo "nadie" suelo fijarme en los que en ese momento tengo alrededor, y por eso cuando has dicho nadie, te he puesto un ejemplo de foreros que han escrito en esa misma página.
Los otros mercados ya los conozco/conocemos y no es incompatible estar en unos y otros.
Que sepan bien lo que hacen especulando con oro o plata... eso ya no lo sé, habría que preguntar en el hilo de compra/venta de oro plata aunque yo creo que la mayoría si saben lo que hacen.

Claro que la inversión en metales siempre ha existido.No me fundamento en nada porque yo no he dicho que no haya existido.He dicho que la gente no diversificaba invirtiendo en metales, que es ahora cuando parece haberse convertido en "moda".

No se cuanto esperas vivir (la esperanza de vida son 80 años en España) pero 10-15 y en el mejor de los casos (que esté al menos al precio que lo has comprado)no me parecen pocos para considerar el plazo de una inversión, ni si quiera una diversificación para gente normalita, de un país normalito... pongamos España. Le explicas a algún joyero (por ejemplo) que se arruinó con el oro a principios de los ochenta lo de la trayectoria de miles de años...

Respecto a las reservas de Oro de algunos países poderosos, eso mismo me pregunto yo ¿Por qué presumen? si puede ser que hasta no tengan.

Me parece muy bien que lleves tiempo tiempo investigando en la Historia, yo cuando tengo que invertir mi dinero prefiero hacerlo con lo que he visto y conocido, de hecho he conocido gente allá por los 90 que se dedicaba a compar en otros países y vender oro (y por cierto parece que le iba muy bien, supongo que lo soltaría pronto).Respecto a la Numismática, yo también llevo coleccionando hace más tiempo del que apuntaba, pero
eso ya es otra cosa que invertir en metales, y a pocos profesionales conozco que hagan su inversión como simple metal.

Me alegro de tengas tan clara la relacción entre el IPC y los Metales. A mi la verdad hay algo que se me debe escapar... pero siendo de "básica" Economía, supongo que este hilo estará lleno de economistas, y los economistas cargaditos de oro y plata. Vamos, que las clases de economía las darán pronto en los "Compro Oro" en vez de en las aulas.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Dic 2012)

# Perillán10: Poco hay que añadir, tú tienes una opinión y yo otra. ¿Quién tiene razón?, pues a lo mejor uno, ninguno o los dos... Aunque suelo conformarme con una frase que suelo "acuñar" y cada uno "sabe lo que sabe"...
Lo que vaya a vivir es cuestión de vete a saber, tampoco es cuestión tuya, sino del destino o de cuando toque. Si te soy sincero me tiene sin cuidado, he vivido y he visto mucho en mi vida. Espero que tengas esa "suerte"...
Yo "preservo" capital con la esperanza de que alguien lo "herede" y, ya que te interesan los números, te diré que el precio promedio hace que a día de hoy tenga un buen beneficio obtenido, muy superior a cualquier otro activo (y tengo otros...). Fijate que ahora ya me dedico a comprar monedas de Plata con "premium", pagando el lógico sobreprecio, por tanto "más" apuesta de futuro para la Plata.
¿Por qué "presumen" de tener ese Oro que a lo mejor no existe? Pues la respuesta es muy "sencilla", aunque te dejaré que la "busques"... En lo que no vas nada desencaminado es en que ese Oro a lo mejor no existe, pero imaginate lo que "pasará" si eso es así... ¡Verás el Oro por las "nubes"!
Hombre, si algo bueno tiene la Historia, es que permite "aprender" de los "errores" pasados, pero claro los hombres no dejamos de ser "monos"...
Bueno, depende de cómo enfoques la Numismática... Yo lo he hecho por varias razones y una de ellas es como "inversión" y muchísima Plata está ahí, aparte de una colección muy amplia y variada de monedas antiguas griegas y romanas, entre las que hay muchas con "valor" (denarios, sextercios, etc.). En fin, son colecciones muy completas y amplias y que tienen un importante valor económico. Otra cosa es si coleccionas "monedas" de cualquier tipo, pero bueno cada cual es libre de hacer lo que quiera. ¡Faltaría más!
De las aulas de Economía se sale sabiendo o no Economía... Te diré que nuestras abuelas sabían más de Economía que muchos que ejercen, porque peor no se puede hacer si miramos a nuestro alrededor.
En los Compro Oro no te van a dar "lecciones" de ningún tipo, ya que están para "otra" cosa, ahora bien lo que te debierás preguntar es "quién" hay "detrás". Es algo que puedes ver en casi todos los países y han aparecido de forma relativamente reciente y eso requiere una "pasta" increíble.
Bueno, Perillán10, en lo que a mi concierne el debate contigo está terminado pues si ambos lo tenemos claro para qué seguir... Suelo escribir por "placer" y no pretendo "convencer" ni "enseñar" a nadie, bastante tengo con "aprender"... Algunos tienen que hacerse la misma reflexión.
Saludos.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (29 Dic 2012)

Perillán10 dijo:


> fernandojcg
> 
> Cuando oigo o leo "nadie" suelo fijarme en los que en ese momento tengo alrededor, y por eso cuando has dicho nadie, te he puesto un ejemplo de foreros que han escrito en esa misma página.
> Los otros mercados ya los conozco/conocemos y no es incompatible estar en unos y otros.
> ...



Es que eso es falso rotundamente.

Cuando ha habido moneda cuyo metal tiene un valor intrínseco le pase lo que le pase al facial, hay gente que se preocupó de ahorrar en dicho formato "por si acaso". Y esos "por si acaso" dieron de comer a más de una familia en los años 20, 30 o 40 al comprobar que su dinero de papel no valía una mierda por haber caido en la zona equivocada en las diversas guerras europeas.

Tras unas décadas en las que el patrón dólar ha convencido a todo el mundo, sencillamente la gente precavida vuelve a la mentalidad de épocas pasadas.


----------



## Perillán10 (29 Dic 2012)

De acuerdo zanjada pues la cuestión. Cada uno sabe lo que sabe e ignora lo que no sabe.

Lo de vivir, no te lo he dicho porque me interese o me importe y desde luego no es cuestión mía.Lo he dicho por que cuando te he hablado de 10-15 años te has ido a no se que trayectorias de miles de años y claro...yo esos 
tiempos no los manejo.
Ya que hablamos de números también te diré que cuando me comentaron lo barata que estaba la plata (+- 5$), era la moda de las "Matildes" (al comienzo) y claro, por aquel entonces invertir en plata me sonaba raro.

Respecto a la Numismática mantengo lo dicho: no creo que haya muchos profesionales que lo hagan por su valor metal. Yo también colecciono por varias razones, pero sobre todo porque me gusta.

Más o menos se quien esta detrás de los Compro Oro y su forma de actuar. Han aparecido más o menos de forma reciente, antes fueron los bloques de ladrillos y antes las sucursales bancarias, si, me voy fijando.Algunas en los antiguos locales de las inmobiliarias y otras en los de las sucursales.

Yo tampoco pretendo convencer a naide, considera que he pasado por el templo de los judios a preguntar porqué dicen ser el pueblo elegido, y con la poca verguenza para ellos de no estar circuncidado.

Un saludo y larga vida.







A Da Grappla Reloaded, no digo que eso no haya pasado pero creo que en su incio corresponde más a casualidades como pasó en Alemania por ejemplo y durante un breve periodo de tiempo.

"La gente precavida vuelve a la mentalidad de épocas pasadas" será por eso por lo que los alemanes ej. Merkel tienen un tremendo miedo a darle a la maquinita del dinero, cosa que precisamente favorecería la subida del precio del oro.


----------



## carloszorro (29 Dic 2012)

Perillán10 dijo:


> - Normalmente, nadie que compra Metales preciosos "fisicos" lo hace con intención especulativa.



Este es un tema muy complejo, el oro no es un seguro, es una inversión. Ninguna materia prima se va a librar de los ciclos económicos, aunque compres físico, aunque decidas ir a largo plazo, aunque compres un poquito cada año promediando precios, en cualquier caso vas a estar atado a los ciclos. Las materias primas son tremendamente sensibles a los cambios de ciclo. Supongamos que EE.UU entra en recesión en el año 2014, los precios de las materias primas se van a resentir aproximadamente un 50% en el año 2013. ¿Por qué ocurren estos milagros? No puedo explicarlo pero soy testigo de que esto funciona así.

Cada vez que el oro entra en un miniciclo bajista aparece un sentimiento muy negativo, muchos piensan que es el final del gran ciclo, pero simplemente es una oportunidad para comprar barato.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Dic 2012)

Hola, carloszorro: Todo es cuestión de "percepciones", las que podamos tener... Por eso mismo yo sí que he "invertido" en los Metales preciosos, sobre todo la Plata, pero sobre todo como un "seguro" ante un posible colapso financiero, que te aseguro espero no ver.
Por supuesto, los Metales preciosos, al igual que la mayor parte de las Materias Primas, están sujetos a los "caprichos" de los "mercados", pero los que hemos ido a largo no nos va afectar mucho. Además, ya sabes aquello de que hasta que no "vendes" no sabes si has ganado o pérdido... E incluso, en ocasiones, esas "pérdidas" pueden ser una "bendición" pues pueden suponer tener "algo" cuando no hay "donde" acudir, ya me entiendes.
Que las Materias Primas se pueden dar un buen batacazo es de cajón y forma parte de los ciclos económicos. Con ver cómo cotizan las principales acereras ya está todo dicho. ¿No te parece?
¿Recesión en 2014 en EE.UU.? Pues no vayas a verla en 2013... Pienso que el próximo binomio va a ser terrible en todos los sentidos y a nivel mundial.
Estoy de acuerdo en que cada "caída", y cuanto más importante sea mejor para aquellos que "acumulamos" Metales preciosos, aunque ya sabes de mis preferencias por la Plata, aunque explicar los motivos serían para tener más tiempo. Ya lo haremos en otro momento.
Mira, mi argumento "favorito" como "metalero" es que los Metales son "finitos" y eso es irreversible. 
Nada, carloszorro, me gusta leer tus aportaciones y hasta otra ocasión.
Saludos.


----------



## Perillán10 (29 Dic 2012)

Carloszorro:

- Normalmente, nadie que compra Metales preciosos "fisicos" lo hace con intención especulativa.

Es que yo no he dicho eso, precisamente lo que dicho es que en la misma pag. 29 hay gente que compra con esa intención. Y supongo que sabe lo que hace y le sale bien.

Respecto a los ciclos y el resto de tu explicación, estoy en la misma línea que tu. Hay ciclos. Y se tiene suerte si estos duran 10-15 años porque en el peor de los casos podrás al menos recuperar lo invertido si es que has comprado físico con la intención de preservar tu dinero.

Es cierto que los materiales son finitos, y puede requerirse su uso o todo lo contrario, pero el tiempo de cada cual también es finito y el que compró a principio de los 80 en pleno boom ha tenido que esperar 25 años para poder recuperar su inversión.


----------



## carloszorro (29 Dic 2012)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Por supuesto, los Metales preciosos, al igual que la mayor parte de las Materias Primas, están sujetos a los "caprichos" de los "mercados"



Eso era lo que quería dejar claro, un inversor en oro tiene que estar dispuesto a soportar correcciones del 50% sin ponerse nervioso.


----------



## carloszorro (29 Dic 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> CarlosFox; no estoy de acuerdo cuando aseveras que el Oro no es un seguro y si una inversión, sobre esto último si puedo estar conforme simpre que hablemos de "Oro Papel", de lo cual sabes más que nadie, pero descartarlo como un seguro es errar en el concepto básico del significado del Oro.
> 
> Quizás tu planteamiento esta forzado por considerar el Oro "materia prima", el Oro está en el parquet porqué allí lo llevarón los Bankster, La FeD y Nixón en el año 71; el Oro es el Dinero y eso no les gusta a los Keynesianos y monetaristas, solo tienes que ver donde se _almacena_ la "materia prima": en los Bancos.
> 
> ...




La evolución de su precio es inversa a la del dólar. En el año 2.008 el dólar rebotó fuertemente y el oro sufrió una corrección bastante más severa que la que está sufriendo actualmente.







Salida dramática de dinero de las bolsas y materias primas para refugiarse en el dólar, este escenario suena irónico pero puede volver a repetirse.


----------



## carloszorro (29 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Qué manía tenéis algunos de comparar gráficas con escalas diferentes para fundamentar vuestras ideas. En tu gráfica, al principio el dólar estaba a 120 y al final a 80. El dólar ha caído un 33%. Al principio el oro estaba a 300, y al final a 1800. El precio ha aumentado un 500%.
> 
> ¿Soy yo, o en una gráfica aparentemente elegante y evidente hay una elegante y evidente desproporción? :no:



Dije que la correlación es inversa.

Nunca he dicho que la correlación sea proporcionalmente inversa y de forma exacta. :rolleye:

Lo que trataba de decir es que durante un miniciclo alcista del dólar el oro puede sufrir un miniciclo bajista, pero eso no significa que el oro esté en una burbuja a punto de hacer pum! ::


----------



## carloszorro (29 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Ya, ya, no es una correlación exacta, no hace falta que lo jures :8:
> 
> Es que, precisamente, para ver lo exacta o no que es la correlación, deberías usar escalas proporcionales, y así no hacían falta aclaraciones. Pero claro, el resultado no es tan "bonito" ienso:



Bueno, en momentos de extrema volatilidad como sucedió en el 2008 la correlación inversa fué casi exacta. Desplazamientos aproximados del 30%.

Ese era el mensaje.


----------



## carloszorro (29 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Ya, ya, pero la gráfica realmente debería tener un aspecto similar a esto (lo he hecho corriendo, la línea roja debería estar algo más arriba y la escala de la izquierda sólo se debería considerar para el extremo derecho):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tampoco es exacta, falta la subida del dólar entre el año 1995 y el 2001.
En ese período el dólar subió un 50% mientra el oro cotizó practicamente plano.





La estética es lo de menos, lo importante es lo sustancial...


----------



## Latigo (29 Dic 2012)

pues eso parece


----------



## carloszorro (29 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> No, a ver, en la gráfica no falta nada. En esencia, cogí tu gráfica y la redimensioné con el GIMP. Si está en tu gráfica, también en la mía. Lo que pasa es que en mi gráfica es bastante más proporcional (sin ser perfecta, ya digo que lo hice demasiado rápido) que la tuya. Sin más. La subida entre 1995 y 2001 no puede estar, porque la gráfica que tú pusiste iba de 2002 a 2012. Pero vamos, que diez años es representativo.
> 
> Está claro que, aunque pueda haber un mínimo parecido cualitativamente (cuantitativamente el parecido es casi nulo, salvo en momentos puntuales), las gráficas son muy distintas. De hecho, científicamente hablando, que el dólar baje cuando el oro sube no es condición suficiente para establecer una causalidad:
> 
> ...



La realidad es la realidad.

Acusaron de falso y desproporcionado el gráfico del techo de deuda comparado con el precio del oro http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/373152-oro-burbuja.html#post7867321 pero resulta que se queda corto si lo ampliamos hacia atrás http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/373152-oro-burbuja-5.html#post7872267 , pero nadie me pidió perdón )

Y no tengo la culpa de que el dólar cotice inversamente a las materias primas, debe influir que sea la moneda en la que se negocian, no tengo ni idea, lo que tengo claro es que funciona así.


----------



## carloszorro (29 Dic 2012)

El techo de deuda sube desde 1 trillión hasta los 17 trilliones mientras que el oro sube de 300$ a 1.800$

La deuda aumentó*17 veces* mientra que el oro aumentó* 6 veces.*


----------



## carloszorro (29 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta lo dicho, resulta curiosa la cantidad de thanks que tiene tu post (cuatro nada menos), casi parece que los agradecidos no lo hayan comprendido 8:
> 
> Y también resulta curioso cómo sistemáticamente buena parte de los mensajes pro-metales reciben algún thanks de un grupo de no más de media docena de usuarios



Son multinicks míos.


----------



## Josebs (29 Dic 2012)

lo que yo no entiendo es por que muchos se empeñan en comparar o unir la evolucion de la deuda de usa a la evolucion del oro, acaso los usa son la unica nacion que posee oro, acaso su moneda esta respaldada por el dorado metal? que argumentos teneis para opinar esto?


----------



## carloszorro (29 Dic 2012)

Josebs dijo:


> lo que yo no entiendo es por que muchos se empeñan en comparar o unir la evolucion de la deuda de usa a la evolucion del oro, acaso los usa son la unica nacion que posee oro, acaso su moneda esta respaldada por el dorado metal? que argumentos teneis para opinar esto?



El dólar y EE.UU son la gran potencia, el motor del mundo, si esta gente falla lo vamos a notar todos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (29 Dic 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> Son multinicks míos.



No se como teneis tanta paciencia, de verdad, es de las discusiones de sordos mas aburridas que he leido en mucho tiempo.

Este forero, que parece de letras por su incapacidad de entender que son las graficas, esta obsesionado por que los valores deban solaparse exactamente, independientemente de la arbitrariedad de las unidades, parece creer que "correlacion" significa "proporcionalidad". Es de cajon que cualquier transformacion lineal, incluso logaritmica, que facilite la *comparacion visual* de las *variaciones* de dos lineas NO afecta a su relacion, simplemente facilita la deteccion visual de algo que siempre puede verificarse numericamente.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Dic 2012)

Bueno, sin la menor intención de polemizar, aunque tampoco tengo "problemas" por ese lado, si que me gustaría "aportar" algo dentro de este interesante debate.
En principio, los gráficos siempre están bien, pero muchas veces suelen estar "falseados" y no nos damos cuenta de ello por limitarnos a "ver" exclusivamente lo que nos dicen, a la falta de conocimientos complementarios, desconocimiento de datos histórico-económicos, etc. No es una crítica para nadie, pues ahí podemos caer cualquiera...
Vamos a unos datos que noto a "faltar":
1.- El anterior mercado alcista en el Oro fue en la década de los 70 y se alcanzó el máximo en Enero de 1980, donde se alcanzó un precio de unos 850 $ y a partir de ahí se entró en un mercado bajista de unos 20 años. Hasta aquí todos de acuerdo, ¿no?
Pero esto habría que compararlo con la base monetaria de 1980. Para quien no sepa a que me refiero, la base monetaria era el dinero circulante más los depósitos bancarios de la FED. Pues bien, en 1980 era de 200.000 millones de dólares y actualmente se mueve alrededor de los 2,6 billones de dólares. Haciendo una simple comparativa tendríamos que la masa monetaria se ha multiplicado por 13 y la pregunta del millón: ¿en base a ello a cuánto debería cotizar el Oro?
2.- Hay un factor muy importante que se está obviando, y que hay que tener muy en cuenta, y es que en la década de los 70 el BSL, que es la agencia americana que publica los datos de la inflación, "cambió" la metodología y ahí se produjo una alteración brutal de la inflación para "beneficio" del gobierno americano. Esto es algo que podéis comprobar. Hay estudios muy interesantes sobre ello y que nos demuestran lo que muchos sabemos y es la "manipulación" de las cifras y, por consiguiente, de los gráficos.
3.- Y esto para los que cuestionan a los Metaleros: en el pasado mercado alcista del Oro y asociados (mineras), éstos llegaron a representar entre un 20 y 30% de los activos globales. Creo que actualmente superamos por poco el 1%...
Podría dar muchos más datos, pero con esto pienso que es suficiente para tener "otra" visión sobre el tema. Y, antes de finalizar, recordar unas frases de Alan Greenspan, antes de pasarse al "lado oscuro":
- "En la ausencia del Patrón Oro, no hay forma de proteger los ahorros de la gente a través de la inflación."
- "Es un truco de mal gusto. Los déficits son una estrategia fraudulenta para confiscar la riqueza de la gente. El Oro impide ese plan malicioso. El Oro actúa como un protector del derecho de propiedad. Si uno entiende estos razonamientos ya puede comprender por qué a la élite no le interesa el Patrón Oro."
Saludos.


----------



## carloszorro (29 Dic 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> No se como teneis tanta paciencia, de verdad, es de las discusiones de sordos mas aburridas que he leido en mucho tiempo.
> 
> Este forero, que parece de letras por su incapacidad de entender que son las graficas, esta obsesionado por que los valores deban solaparse exactamente, independientemente de la arbitrariedad de las unidades, parece creer que "correlacion" significa "proporcionalidad". Es de cajon que cualquier transformacion lineal, incluso logaritmica, que facilite la *comparacion visual* de las *variaciones* de dos lineas NO afecta a su relacion, simplemente facilita la deteccion visual de algo que siempre puede verificarse numericamente.



Y tiene sus explicaciones lógicas y fundamentadas, las materias primas cotizan en dólares, cuando el dólar se pone barato las materias primas resultan más asequibles para los extranjeros (zonas donde no hay dólar) y como consecuencia aumenta su demanda y su precio. Otros temas que también influyen son los tipos de interés, por ejemplo, cuanto más bajos más presión compradora, inversora.


----------



## Josebs (29 Dic 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> El dólar y EE.UU son la gran potencia, el motor del mundo, si esta gente falla lo vamos a notar todos.



eso de la gran potencia del mundo.... de consumo puede ser, pero hace ya tiempo que china es la principal potencia economica de la tierra, baja deuda, altas reservas, estan comprando medio mundo.. lo unico que les falla es su alta poblacion pero son tan listos que la han contenido con la politica del hijo unico, putos chinos...::


----------



## DenariusGold (29 Dic 2012)

Josebs dijo:


> lo que yo no entiendo es por que muchos se empeñan en comparar o unir la evolucion de la deuda de usa a la evolucion del oro, acaso los usa son la unica nacion que posee oro, acaso su moneda esta respaldada por el dorado metal? que argumentos teneis para opinar esto?



Muy buenas a todos... Muy interesante los ultimos mensajes!
Intentaré dar una explicación a este post de Josebs... El dolar es la moneda de referencia a nivel mundial y estamos en un mundo cada vez mas globalizado. Desde 1971 la economia mundial se ha "dolarizado", el comercio internacional, la cotizacion de la mayoría de las materias primas (oil sobre todo), los metales preciosos... todos se "miden" principalmente en dolares US. Tambien, las reservas monetarias de los principales bancos centrales del mundo se componen en gran parte de dolares (o bonos de estado USA)... Este concepto es importante, la economia mundial ha sido "DOLARIZADA"... Por eso, si el dolar enferma (mayor perdida de valor, aumento de la deuda US, etc), la enfermedad se exporta a todas partes y nos contagia a todos. Todos los paises estan expuestos de una forma o otra al dolar y a su "salud". Si estuvieramos hablando de la deuda de un país secundario, el impacto sobre la evolucion del oro sería casi nulo. Por esas razones creo que la evolucion de la deuda US y del dolar condicionan de forma directa la evolucion del precio del oro. saludos


----------



## DenariusGold (29 Dic 2012)

Josebs dijo:


> eso de la gran potencia del mundo.... de consumo puede ser, pero hace ya tiempo que china es la principal potencia economica de la tierra, baja deuda, altas reservas, estan comprando medio mundo.. lo unico que les falla es su alta poblacion pero son tan listos que la han contenido con la politica del hijo unico, putos chinos...::



En eso tienes razón, pero con 5, 10 o 20 años de antelacion... 
El Yuan aun esta a años luces del $ e incluso del euro a nivel mundial... Pero las cosas van cambiado, asistimos creo al final de un ciclo donde el rey era el $ y seguramente que el protagonismo de la divisa china en el mundo ira creciendo con el tiempo (sin duda alguna). De hecho, se especula (rumorea) que china esta comprando oro de forma masiva (y discreta) con la intencion de proponer al mundo entero, a medio plazo, una divisa fuerte respaldada con oro... just rumours ;-)


----------



## DenariusGold (29 Dic 2012)

mabv1976 dijo:


> Es que si ves la evolución de la deuda y la masa monetaria m3 en Japón, Gran Bretaña, China y los Bric´s, es para echarse a temblar... y a Europa no le queda otra que seguir el mismo camino o dejar que los países (incluída Francia) del sur se hundan...



Well said! es un cancer generalizado :-(
Y los ultimos anuncios de Japon? Que tambien sigue el mismo camino (como Fed y BCE) de impresion ilimitada de dinero fiat... (¿no se habran dado cuenta que si no ha funcionado en 20 años, quizas tampoco funcione ahora para reactivar la economia? me pregunto).


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Dic 2012)

Hola, mabv1976: Pon el mismo "saco" a Alemania. Te recomiendo la lectura del artículo que al respecto se publica hoy en ECOdinero. No creo que el "cáncer" de la zona Euro sean sólo los países del Sur de Europa. Todo forma parte del mismo esquema Ponzi: nadie obligó a la banca alemana a tomar los riesgos que asumió, para eso están los "estudios de mercado", ¿no? 
En el artículo al que me refiero se hace referencia a lo llamativo que resulta que Merkel se haya negado a la puesta en marcha del supervisor bancario europeo, al menos hasta 2014, aparte de las dudas que existen sobre la fiabilidad y solidez de la banca alemana, especialmente la de los bancos regionales.
En mi opinión, el rescate a la banca española es en realidad el rescate de parte de la banca alemana o, si lo quieres ver de otra manera, como unos políticos han "vendido" a parte de nuestro país...
Saludos.


----------



## silverwindow (29 Dic 2012)

Se pierde la prespectiva global en estupidos tecnicismos y detalles.
Me parece absurdo a estas alturas discutir si el oro es dinero real o no lo es, esta claro que SI lo es.Al igual que esta claro que siempre valdra algo.

Algunos piensan que es un disparate que en unos meses USa empiece a remontar , a crear empleo, y se empiece a vislumbrar la salida del tunel en la zona euro, y por tanto el oro pasae a 1000$ o a 600$, pq si con la que esta cayendo y cada dia peor, se mantiene a los mismos niveles de hace un año, que hara cuando la cosa remonte?

En los ultimos 100 años 2 guerras mundiales, y a qui estamos hoyga.
Esto no es una crisis es una mierda pichada en un palo, y lo arreglan cuando les salga de los cojones y pulsando 4 teclas.


----------



## Vidar (29 Dic 2012)

silverwindow dijo:


> Se pierde la prespectiva global en estupidos tecnicismos y detalles.
> Me parece absurdo a estas alturas discutir si el oro es dinero real o no lo es, esta claro que SI lo es.Al igual que esta claro que siempre valdra algo.
> 
> Algunos piensan que es un disparate que en unos meses USa empiece a remontar , a crear empleo, y se empiece a vislumbrar la salida del tunel en la zona euro, y por tanto el oro pasae a 1000$ o a 600$, pq si con la que esta cayendo y cada dia peor, se mantiene a los mismos niveles de hace un año, que hara cuando la cosa remonte?
> ...



Me alegra que estés tan tranquilo con la situación mundial, otros no lo estamos tanto y devoramos información económica.

¿Cual es el secreto? Darle a lo que le da "El Nota" de tu avatar? ::

.


----------



## silverwindow (30 Dic 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Me alegra que estés tan tranquilo con la situación mundial, otros no lo estamos tanto y devoramos información económica.
> 
> ¿Cual es el secreto? Darle a lo que le da "El Nota" de tu avatar? ::
> 
> .



Nada de eso hombre, es que tengo informacion privelegiada, q no es lo mismo q informacion privilegiada.

usted no se preocupe, un dia leera en el pais, la hoja de ruta del reset de la deuda, y en unos dias magicos, tendremos menos profesores,menos medicos, menos pensiones y menos dignidad,pero eso si, la deuda volvera a su sitio, y el oro tambien: en el cuello de los gitanos.

Pedes in terra ad sidera visus.


----------



## Kennedy (30 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Unos pocos datos. Ahora mismo, en dólares, el oro ha bajado más en los últimos 30 días (-4,51%) de lo que ha subido en el último año (+4,36%), y en euros en los últimos 30 días ha bajado muchísimo más (-6,68%) de lo que ha subido en el último año (+3,25%). Lo he sacado del resumen que hay arriba a la derecha de goldprice.org.
> 
> En dólares está muy ajustado, pero en euros, en el último año, habría sido más rentable meter la pasta en un depósito bancario. O, mejor dicho, habría logrado asegurar más valor. Por supuesto, el que haya comprado oro hace un mes tiene que estar muy alegre, sobre todo en euros, casi le separan 10 puntos por debajo de la inflación. A eso se le llama preservar poder adquisitivo.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues hala, el año que viene siga usted superando al IPC ("inflacion") con depósitos bancarios.


----------



## Perillán10 (30 Dic 2012)

aceitunator rex dijo:


>


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Dic 2012)

Hola, mabv1976: Disculpa, pero me equivoqué al remitirte a un informe al que no puedes acceder, pues corresponde a una especie de "newsletter" que me envia un amigo donde hace comentarios sobre Economía. De todas formas, lo que te mencionaba es lo que este amigo refiere sobre fuentes ya publicadas.
De todas formas, para "abundar" en la cuestión planteada, lo que está meridianamente claro es que si un deudor no puede pagar es su responsabilidad y también del que ha prestado. Es lo que se conoce como "riesgo moral". No nos dejemos engañar, si la banca alemana, y también la francesa, prestaron es porque esperaban un "retorno" y éste se consiguió durante mucho tiempo...
Ahora bien, cuando alguien presta más de lo que tiene... pues pasa lo que le pasa a la banca alemana y, por tanto, los "rescates" de los países en crisis no son más que el "rescate" de la banca acreedora alemana, francesa y alguna otra.
Porque hay que ser "memo" para creerse que el rescate bancario español va a costar menos de la mitad de lo que le costó al gobierno alemán el rescate del consorcio bancario Hypo Real Estate. Y como casi nadie se ha enterado de que fue la banca alemana la primera y principal receptora de las ayudas directas de emergencia del BCE, a través del ELA (Emergency Liquidity Assistance).
El que esté interesado sobre lo que acabo de comentar puede leer el informe de Morgan Stanley, fechado en Noviembre de 2010, y titulado "Emergency Liquidity Assitance in the Euro Area". En la Red lo tenéis.
Ahora están aprovechando la debilidad de los países del Sur de Europa para "implantarnos" una "austeridad" que les va a permitir recuperar parte de ese dinero prestado. Aparte de esa austeridad van a "desplumar" a cuanto ahorrador puedan, como ya hemos podido ver con las cuotas participativas, preferentes, deduda subordinada y ahora van a por los accionistas de Bankia. No me extraña el comentario en este hilo del forero Vidar, puesto el que tiene "dos dedos de frente" está viendo lo que está viendo... 
Y todo esto está sucediendo ante la "pasividad" de la peor hornada política del Sur de Europa, pero muy especialmente de nuestro país, a la que se puede acusar con todo fundamento de estar vendiendo la Soberanía del país y "algo" más... ¡Vergonzoso!
Antes de acabar, recordar a Francesc Cambó: "Hay dos maneras de llegar seguro al desastre: una, pedir lo imposible; otra retrasar lo inevitable." Sobran los comentarios...
Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (30 Dic 2012)

Si que están apareciendo titulares optimistas en los mass-media, pero quien conoce el trasfondo de la catástrofe económica española y mundial sabe que no es más que una ganancia de tiempo para que los castuzos pongan sus bienes a buen recaudo. Quien se de cuenta de lo que ocurre en realidad también podrá aprovechar.

.


----------



## Vidar (30 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Pues si en cinco años los de la casta aún no han puesto sus bienes a buen recaudo...



Pues debe de ser que no, las leyes actuales así lo indican.

.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Dic 2012)

Cuanta Polémica...¿ porque sera que llevamos 36 páginas discutiendo ?...cuando el rio suena, agua lleva....:rolleye:


----------



## Kennedy (30 Dic 2012)

Esta noche he tenido un sueño. Un bonito sueño.

Tengo un piso de 55 m2 en Teruel. Lo tengo alquilado. El inquilino se llama Wilson. La renta es de 1.500 €/mes. Una renta muy elevada, fuera de lo que hoy paga el mercado. La duración del contrato de alquiler es de 20 años.

Resulta que Wilson perdió su trabajo hace seis meses. Seis meses son los que llevo sin cobrar la renta. Y Wilson ha desaparecido del mapa. Probablemente haya vuelto a Ecuador. Por ahora, no puedo entrar en mi piso.

Pues bien: el Banco Central Europeo (BCE) me ha prestado 200.000€ al 0,75% anual, a devolver *en 3 años. ¿Quien avala el préstamo? Pues el contrato de alquiler de Wilson y la hipoteca de 300.000€ que tiene el piso y que hace tres meses que no pago. Tela marinera. Yo, encantado.

Como no tengo mucha educación financiera, he decidido prestárselo al Grecia: he comprado 200.000€ en bonos griegos a 10 años, al 25,75% de interés.

Con ese diferencial (carry trade) del 25%, pues voy tirando y me saco una renta de 50.000€/año, sin pegar un palo al agua. Soy un hombre feliz.

Dentro de tres años vence el préstamo del BCE. Para entonces el gobierno griego no me habrá devuelto los 200.000€ (si eso pasa algún día, no será antes de 10 años). Pero yo estoy muy tranquilo: o el BCE me renueva el préstamo, o me rescata el Gobierno español porque estoy demasiado gordo para caer.

Bonito sueño, sí señor. Cómo mola ser banquero.


----------



## santia (2 Ene 2013)

bullish consensus dijo:


> ciertamente un duro reves para los metaleros, yo solo tengo alguna monedilla y ya me jode, imagino los heavy metaleros ..... manifestaos a ver...



Tirando papeles en casa estas navidades encontré un artículo del 5 de abril de 2009. Os adjunto una selección de párrafos de ese artículo.
- EL MUNDO | Suplemento cronica 703 - SE PROPAGA LA FIEBRE DEL ORO

“El oro cotiza cerca de los 1.000 dólares por onza [31,1 gramos, más de 700 euros].

…Llega el hombre -a la sede central de Valencia- y lanza la cantidad con la misma naturalidad con la que Casanova seducía a las damiselas. «Cinco millones de euros.209 kilos», espetó. Una de las mayores compras de un particular en España. La transferencia llegó sin problemas [para cantidades así se exige el pago por adelantado]. Les remorderá la curiosidad...¿Cuánto espacio ocupa? Nada excesivo. «El mismo que ocuparían 10 cartones de leche... Los lingotes de un kilo cada uno se apilaron en una pequeña caja de seguridad de un banco». La operación se hizo entre enero y febrero de este año. El brillo de las piezas, que nada tiene que ver con el de un collar o un pendiente, es amarillo incendio.

…Marc, 47 años, catalán, empresario [no quiere confesar cuánto tiene pero son varios miles de euros] coincide. Está en silla de ruedas y cuida a su hija. Callado, voz ronca, decidió que era una de las pocas maneras seguras de mantener intacta su fortuna.

…Lo compran en los bancos y huyen con ellos en mochilas, bolsas y en las propias chaquetas. ¿En España? Si bien la mayoría pide que se deposite en cajas de caudales de entidades financieras, muchos se lo llevan en sus bolsillos. Como dos hermanos que compraron 20 kilos y se lo llevaron entre ambos en sendas mochilas, 10 en cada una, casi 250.000 euros por cabeza transportados por las calles de Valencia.

…La gente de la calle comienza a apostar por su compra indiscriminadamente. Incluso en ocasiones que resultan disparatadas... Se presenta en la oficina un parado. Cuenta su situación y le explica a la vendedora que quiere obtener dinero rápido. «Le dije que no invirtiera ni en oro ni en nada. Este es un tipo de inversión que se tiene para largo plazo, no para comprar hoy y vender mañana», explica Marta. «El 80% de quienes compran no piensan venderlo. La mayoría lo quiere para dejárselo a sus hijos». Una de las mayores ventajas de comprar oro -aparte de estar libre de IVA- es que no paga impuestos de sucesión. Es una moneda de cambio más.

…Las historias de una tienda de venta de oro son múltiples. Es normal que una chica muy delgada entre en el local, compre un kilo y coloque cuatro lingotillos de 250 gramos distribuidos en los bolsillos de su trench. Cuesta creer que lleve casi 25.000 euros encima. Las mujeres lo suelen llevar en el bolso. Ellas se pierden por las calles, desenfadadas sin mayor signo de incomodidad...

…Pero no todas son compras de tanto volumen. La mayoría son compras de exploración. Como la de Enrique -madrileño, treintañero- que es de los muchos que ha preferido tantear con pequeñas cantidades. Tiene un lingote de 100 gramos y dos monedas de la Filarmónica de Viena. «No más porque estoy aprendiendo. Pero ya son unos 3.100 euros. He ganado -lo adquirió por cerca de dos mil euros- y seguiré comprando». Carlos -ingeniero, cuarentón- esconde su pequeña fortuna entre sus libros. Los ve brillar y sonríe.«Es más bonito que tener dinero en B. Jajaja»”​
Y yo te pregunto, ese “heavy metalero” de los 209 kilos del primer párrafo, por ejemplo, como tú le denominarías, ¿crees que está preocupado por este “duro revés”?





Nordschleife dijo:


> Las empresas valen para algo, los inmuebles valen para algo. El oro no vale para nada, es una convención social.



Tienes razón … por eso lo almacenan los Bancos Centrales de todo el mundo… “por tradición”, como dice Ben Bernanke.

O sea, ¿crees, de verdad, que los Bancos Centrales de todo el mundo almacenan oro por convención social?





Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> ¿Por qué ha de ser el oro la excepción? Algunos estáis tan aferrados a vuestras monedas que quizás no veáis la realidad, y es que el oro es un asset más cuyas subidas y bajadas son fruto de la especulación pura y dura, cuando esta crisis pase y veáis al oro por debajo de los 1000$ quizás empecéis a reaccionar.



El oro no es un activo cualquiera más. “La utilidad marginal del oro declina más lentamente que la de cualquier otra materia prima conocida por el hombre. Esto es lo que hace al oro ser el metal monetario por excelencia”

Los Bancos Centrales no almacenan maíz, por ejemplo. Ni panceta de cerdo congelada. Ni cobre. Ni plomo. Ni tampoco almacenan trigo o diamantes, como dice miaavg. Ni tampoco almacenan otros metales preciosos (iridio, osmio, paladio, platino, rodio, rutenio, etc.). Fíjate, ni siquiera almacenan el otro metal monetario (plata). Sólo almacenan oro.

Antal E. Fekete:
Antal Fekete: oro detiene mayor crisis económica historia | Qmunty
http://www.professorfekete.com/articles/AEFWhatYouAlwaysWantedToKnow.pdf
P: ¿Por qué un patrón oro? ¿Por qué no seleccionar una cesta de metales preciosos o algunas materias primas para que sirvan como un estándar de unidad de valor?

R: Los doctores americanos del dinero tienen el hábito de ridiculizar el oro comparándolo con la panceta de cerdo congelada. De hecho, horribile dictu, ambos están siendo comercializados en el mismo parqué desde que el oro fue expulsado del Paraíso Monetario. Esto refleja un modo de pensar que sugiere, en el mejor de los casos, que el oro es otra materia prima más en el mercado de las commodities. En este sentido una cesta de materias primas proporcionaría una reserva monetaria mejor que el oro.

Pero esta idea es falsa. El oro no es como la panceta de cerdo congelada, a pesar de los doctores del dinero en EEUU. La razón principal es que la utilidad marginal del oro declina más lentamente que la de cualquier otra materia prima conocida por el hombre. Esto es lo que hace al oro ser el metal monetario por excelencia. Y es lo que hace del oro el único activo monetario que no tiene contrapartida como pasivo en la contabilidad de cualquier otra persona.

Por cierto, sólo hay dos metales monetarios: el oro y la plata. Los otros metales preciosos como el platino y el paladio no son metales monetarios. Lo que hace que un metal precioso sea un metal monetario es su ratio flujo-stock. Tiene un múltiplo elevado para los metales monetarios, pero una pequeña fracción para los otros metales preciosos.​




Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Jajaja... No tengo monedas, todos mis ahorros en fiat money... Pero cuando bajen los metales a precios ridículos es posible que compre alguna como adorno.



Seguramente, a partir de un determinado nivel bajo de precio de oro papel, ya nadie podrá comprar oro físico a ese precio.





aceitunator rex dijo:


> Te contaré un secreto: no tienes ni puta idea del mercado del oro. Busca por ahí lo que es el backwardation y a qué se dedican JP Morgan y HSBC en el mercado del oro (y los bancos centrales occidentales en general), y luego vuelve aquí a decirnos esa trivialidad aplicada al oro si te atreves, una vez bien informado. Te doy una pista: en el mercado de Londres se trabaja con hasta 100 veces el oro físico que existe: una onza puede ser vendida 100 veces (existiendo una sola).



Efectivamente. 

Son “bullion banks”, o sea, como dice Guillermo Barba, “bancos especializados en metales preciosos” que “trabajan bajo el sistema de reserva fraccionaria”

En total, son 6: 

- Barclays Bank PLC
- The Bank of Nova Scotia-ScotiaMocatta
- Deutsche Bank AG - sucursal en Londres
- HSBC Bank National Association EE.UU. - sucursal en Londres
- JPMorgan Chase Bank
- UBS AG

Forman la LPMCL (London Precious Metals Clearing Limited) y son miembros, por supuesto, de la LBMA (London Bullion Market Association).
LBMA | Clearing Background

Por otra parte, en cuanto a la backwardation, como te dice aceitunator rex, te recomiendo que leas a Antal E. Fekete:
Antal Fekete: la desaparición de las bases del oro y sus implicaciones para el sistema monetario internacional | Qmunty
Antal Fekete: ensayo general para el último contango | Qmunty

Y también este otro artículo:
¿Existe una burbuja en el precio del oro? - Libertad Digital





silverwindow dijo:


> El nuevo gan mantra:*"El oro como seguro"*
> El 4%TAE de pako el carnicero esta mas seguro que tus moneditas doradas, ya ademas, fijate, le dan un 4% y a ti tus moneditas crian polvo.
> Ya llevamos unos añitos predicando el apocalipsis FIAT, mientras algunos hacen dinero y otros solo ganan polvo.



Dichoso el polvo que hay desde hace 3 años sobre los 209 kilos del “heavy metalero” que he citado al principio. 





El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Es de Juzgado de Guardia, que aún haya voceras profesionales, azuzando a la people a comprar oro, diciendo que 1.300 €/ onza es un precio "barato" y muy "razonable"...:abajo:



Es de Juzgado de Guardia, que aún haya voceros profesionales, azuzando a la people a comprar …. deuda





silverwindow dijo:


> Aqui se habla de la caida del FIAT y del sistema financiero como si fuera una pyme q suspende pagos,se cierra y ya esta.. mira q facil eh? Van a sacar dinero de donde sea y van a hacer todos los trejemanejes necesarios para q el show must go on.Nos van a joder y arruinar pero el fiat seguira in eternum,no habra patron oro ni oro a 5000e , no os flipeis.Nunca lo permitirian.



El fiat seguirá … pero sólo como medio de intercambio. No como depósito de valor a largo plazo.





miaavg dijo:


> A partir de 01 Enero de 2013 el Oro será considerado TIER1 tras Basilea 3; esto quiere decir que será un activo de primer orden dentro de los activos de los Bancos



Esta afirmación no es del todo correcta. Se habla de ello pero, a día de hoy, todavía no es así.

En la última novedad que aparece en la página del BIS (Bank for International Settlements): Basel III counterparty credit risk and exposures to central counterparties - Frequently asked questions (update of FAQs published in November 2012) (Basel Committee)

en la página 22, se indica:

4.2 Basel II paragraph 145 sets forth a list of eligible financial collateral that includes gold, with a supervisory haircut set to 15% in paragraph 151. To the extent that gold is not included in the revised paragraph 151 under Basel III, industry seeks clarifications in this regard.
Paragraph 145 has not been modified by Basel III and so, gold remains as eligible collateral. It was an oversight not to include gold in the headings of paragraph 151. Gold is still eligible collateral and it retains the haircut it previously had of 15%.​
o sea, como dicen también en castellano:

4.2 El párrafo 145 de Basilea II enumera los instrumentos de colateral financiero admisibles. Entre ellos se encuentra el oro, con un descuento supervisor del 15% conforme al párrafo 151. Dado que el oro no se incluye en el párrafo 151 modificado de Basilea III, el sector solicita aclaraciones sobre cómo proceder.
El párrafo 145 no sufrió modificación en Basilea III, por lo que el oro continúa siendo un colateral admisible. Fue un lapsus no incluirlo en los epígrafes del párrafo 151. Por tanto, el oro sigue siendo un colateral admisible y sigue estando sujeto a un descuento del 15%.​
El Comité que pondrá en marcha Basilea III es el Basel Committee on Banking Supervision, dependiente del BIS (Bank for International Settlements), que es el banco central de los bancos centrales.





silverwindow dijo:


> …..pero eso si, la deuda volvera a su sitio, y el oro tambien: en el cuello de los gitanos



Cada vez que se hace referencia al oro y a los gitanos, me acuerdo de una cita de Vidar:

“Los gitanos, como sus antepasados los indios (de la India) lo hacen por que ha sido valor seguro y portátil durante milenios. Y aunque no lo sepan por cultura lo saben por tradición, algo que los occidentales salvo los alemanes hemos olvidado.”​
Y es tal cual. Las dos cosas. 

- Que en la India saben muy bien lo que significa el oro. Desde siempre. Por eso su elevada demanda en joyería. "India is the largest market for gold jewellery in the world" Key markets > Jewellery > World Gold Council
(Las joyas de oro son, en realidad, otra forma de atesoramiento de oro). Hay que recordar que el oro destinado a Joyería supone, en la actualidad, la mitad de todo el oro extraído en toda la historia.

- Y que los gitanos tienen a los indios como antepasados: “Confirman el origen indio de los gitanos europeos y sitúan su éxodo hace 1.500 años”
Confirman el origen indio de los gitanos europeos y sitan su xodo hace 1.500 aos | Unión Europea | elmundo.es





El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Cuanta Polémica...¿ porque sera que llevamos 36 páginas discutiendo ?...cuando el rio suena, agua lleva....:rolleye:



Más bien se trata de que algunos vemos a gente que va por caminos pedregosos llenos de zarzas y les tratamos de ayudar a que vayan por la autopista que tienen al lado y que no llegan a ver. Claro, y eso exige muchas páginas.


----------



## Josebs (2 Ene 2013)

parece que el oro a corto va a bajar, que opinais?:


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ene 2013)

Hola, Josebs: La respuesta de hoy no parece ser esa en los mercados de los metales preciosos, en especial en la Plata, que es la que yo más sigo. De todas formas, este tipo de "activo" es muy volátil. En lo personal, ma da igual lo que suba o baje, pues compré, compro y compraré de acuerdo a mis "percepciones" y éstas me dicen que a "futuro" es lo único que tendrá valor "real".
Como te apuntaba no es "algo" que tenga para "especular" o para ganar "papel moneda", es una "inversión", pero sobre todo un "seguro". Ahora si lo vendiera obtendría un importante beneficio, pero ahora no quiero "cambiarlo" por dinero o papel moneda, si un día hace falta pues no habrá más remedio. De momento, es mi "pequeño tesoro"...
Saludos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Ene 2013)

mabv1976 dijo:


> ...conversión 1 marco occidental a 1 marco oriental que podría valer hasta 7 veces menos...



Esto es muy interesante. ¿Links por favor para seguir leyendo al respecto sobre el timo de la unificación económica? (a ser posible en español o inglés). Gracias


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Ene 2013)

Que completa su aportación!. Muchas gracias. Me lo guardo todo y lo leeré mañana.


----------



## Condor (4 Ene 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> santia: buen post. Dos de los que citas son aspirantes a owned y bufones del oro del año, y un tercero lleva un par de avisos en cortos del oro, y si lee lo que has tenido a bien citar de mí se dará cuenta de que no controla realmente el análisis técnico, porque donde vio h-c-h yo solamente veo corrección lateral, y una figura alcista de libro. En fin, enero de 2013, y a esta hora 1687 dólares, un 5.5% más alto que hace un año (en dólares, que es en lo que cotiza el oro).
> 
> PD: josebs, ¿qué quieres decir con "parece" que el oro a corto va a bajar? Quiero decir, ¿por qué te lo parece? no has dado ninguna razón, y a mí no me parece evidente lo que comentas.



HABLAME ACEITUNATORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR ARRUINAEITORRRRRRRRRR

lateral que?, lateral que? alcista cuándo? hala! aquí te dejo este post para que remonte el oro

A 1200 te he dicho, después no quiero llantos


----------



## Condor (4 Ene 2013)

Cuando el oro sube es porque lo vale y cuando cae es porque corrige, pero no porque pierda valor :rolleye::rolleye::rolleye:::::::

1560 es el próximo soporte a perforar


----------



## Condor (4 Ene 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Cuando un activo, el que sea, está en tendencia creciente, cuando cae, se dice que corrige, mientras no haya roto la tendencia. Cuando un activo cae y cae, y de vez en cuando sube, se dice que tiene un rebote.



Activo es todo aquello que coloca dinero en tu bolsillo, lo demás son eufemismos de especuladores.

Eso de que un "activo" haya perdido 260 dólares en año y medio (150 en dos meses) es comulgar con piedras de molino.


----------



## Condor (4 Ene 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Si vas a seguir diciendo tonterías dejaré de prestarte atención. Lo que he dicho se aplica a todo lo que se negocia en Bolsa y mercados de valores. Simplemente te daba una explicación de mi uso del término "corrección", ante tu malintencionada acusación. Técnicamente el oro está corrigiendo, no ha roto tendencia. Si la rompe, pues será cambio de tendencia y bajará, y listo.
> 
> Y sobre los plazos temporales que has puesto, el oro en el año natural de 2012 a 2013 ha ganado un 5.4% en dólares, que es la divisa en la que se negocia.



No me sigas pero...... no dejes de seguir esos 1560.... es mejor vender ahora y recomprar en 1200... a que sí!?

Y para cambiar de tendencia... ya me miraré la inflación, pero no me vengas con que para hacerlo tenga que valer menos de 300 dólares :fiufiu:


----------



## Obi (5 Ene 2013)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Hoy los metales pintaban muy mal hasta que han salido los datos de USA de desempleo y se han dado la vuelta, aún hay recorrido al alza, pero cada vez va quedando menos, según mi análisis el oro rebotará hasta los 1.700$ y de ahí al soporte de los 1.550$ para volver a rebotar hasta tocar los mínimos que ha hecho hoy en los 1.625$ para finalmente romper de una vez por todas el maldito soporte del entorno de los 1.550$ y bajar definitivamente a los 1.000$, lo cual será la confirmación del pinchazo de la burbuja... Ya queda poco para la capitulación..., ¡arrepentíos y vended todo metaleros! . Aquí explicado de forma gráfica:



<style type="text/css"> <!-- @page { margin: 0.79in } P { margin-bottom: 0.08in } --> </style> Ya que te gusta analizar gráficos, te voy a poner uno que estudia el poder adquisitivo del dólar desde 1800 a 2009. <style type="text/css"> <!-- @page { margin: 0.79in } P { margin-bottom: 0.08in } --></style>Es curioso que, desde que la FED se hizo cargo del dólar, su valor no ha parado de bajar, hasta llegar a casi cero. Por favor, ¿puedes hacer previsiones acerca de la tendencia del dólar para estos próximos años? <style type="text/css"> <!-- @page { margin: 0.79in } P { margin-bottom: 0.08in } --></style>¿Crees que los banqueros de la FED se volverán "seres de luz" y harán que el poder adquisitivo del dólar vuelva a los niveles de 1900? 

The rise and fall of the dollar: 1800-2009. Mises Institute.


----------



## Vidar (5 Ene 2013)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Buen gráfico, la verdad es que ahí me has pillado, no creo que el dólar vuelva a los niveles de 1900 ni de coña, pero dado que se ha convertido en un "chicharro" puede tener fluctuaciones muy bruscas hacia arriba y más siendo de momento la principal moneda de reserva mundial:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estaría bien tener la gráfica completa hasta la actualidad por que creo que bastantes bancos mundiales si se están resguardando en oro, por que puede ser la divisa superviviente en una debacle económica al tener valor por si mismo.

.


----------



## Shikazz0 (5 Ene 2013)

El oro es un valor muy curioso, la gente lo usa como refugio, incluso los MUY PODEROSOS, y es por eso que cuando las bolsas van mal el oro sube







Veamos 3 crisis en el DOW Jones, en el 29, en los 70 y en 2000... A ver que hizo el oro:

Veo un pico enorme en el 29-35 ¿casualidad? No sé, sigamos... ¿What? Otro pico enorme en los 70, uff las casualidades existen ¿pero tanto? Sigamos... En la década del 2000 otro pico en el precio del oro... 2, sí, 3 ya no son casualidades, aquí pasa algo:







¿Y qué ha pasado siempre? Que cuando las crisis en las bolsas han terminado, el oro se ha desplomado, es simple, cuando hay crisis el dinero se va de las bolsas (y estas caen por eso, simple oferta/demanda) y entra en el oro (y el oro sube), cuando termina la crisis los peces gordos ven altas rentabilidades en las bolsas y sacan dinero del oro para meterlo ahí, la bolsa sube y el oro baja, economía básica

Por tanto ¿qué pienso? Pienso que volverá a subir porque las bolsas van a bajar... Pero pienso que dentro de 2 años o por ahí los de "el oro nunca baja" se van a meter una hostia parecida a los de "el ladrillo nunca baja", no será una hostia como la del oro en los años 80, porque esa hostia fue brutal y no creo que se repita, pero una buena leche sí se meterán


----------



## Vidar (5 Ene 2013)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Efectivamente si colapsa todo el sistema el oro se convertiría en la moneda mundial, aunque a nivel local se siguieran usando monedas fiat, pero no porque tenga valor por sí mismo, nada tiene valor por sí mismo salvo el que le queramos dar nosotros subjetivamente, sino por tradición, sería dar un paso hacia atrás en la historia.
> 
> Pero aquí el trasfondo de lo que estamos discutiendo es si eso va a pasar o si va a pasar justo lo contrario, es decir que salgamos de ésta. Yo soy optimista en ese sentido y pienso que vamos a salir y que por tanto el oro dejará de ser refugio (hasta que haya otra crisis claro) y por tanto que bajará su precio cual burbuja explotando...
> 
> ...



Es que si históricamente cuando ha colapsado el sistema lo que ha preservado la riqueza ha sido únicamente el oro quizá habría que aceptar que el sistema fiduciario basado en el dólar como moneda de reserva quizá también colapse y el oro vuelva a ser la reserva de riqueza entonces.

Ahora no puede ser tan diferente del imperio romano, es más, ellos no eran capaces de crear métodos tan sofisticados para crear una burbuja fiduciaria tan gigante.

Empobrecían las aleaciones de la moneda pero los pagos importantes como los impuestos lo querían en oro, los mercenarios sólo querían cobrar en oro, los bárbaros iban a por el oro romano...

En el siglo XIX en USA el banco central creaba las mismas burbujas de crédito con dinero fiduciario, incluso habiendo patrón oro y a los pocos años sólo aceptaba oro de verdad como liquidación de la hipoteca quedándose los bienes hipotecados. Parece algo cíclico ya que luego volvian a crear otra burbuja para repetir el ciclo. ¿Quien libraba? Quien tuviera oro.

El siguiente paso era librarse hasta de los que tuvieran oro prohibiendo atesorarlo pero hoy día SI hay opción de atesorar oro por lo que puede ser la salvación para muchos que si saben historia y que no quieren estar condenados a que se repita en sus carnes.

Ahora puede ser que nos demos cuenta que las monedas de bronce, nuestros papeles y apuntes bancarios no valen nada de tanto abusar de la impresión y volvamos al concepto del dinero honesto con valor real tras un paréntesis de unas décadas.

.


----------



## Shikazz0 (5 Ene 2013)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Buenas shikazo, mira esta gráfica del ratio Dow/Oro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En mi opinión el oro debería volver a máximos una vez más antes de estallar, de hecho podría estar formando un HCHi con línea clavicular en 1800 $ que de romperse lo llevarían a 2050 $ en un margen de 2 años, cosa que no descarto para nada, después de eso lo veo sin duda bastante por debajo de 1000 $ aunque a muy largo plazo, o sea que es dificil de decir, porque si la inflación es fuerte es posible que no sea realista, es decir, no es lo mismo 1000 $ de 2013 que 1000 $ de 2030, las primeras caídas pueden ser fuertes pero luego una tendencia bajista a largo plazo con una duración de varias décadas y hasta 2035-2050 cunado vuelva otra "gran crisis" y vuelva a inflarse el precio del oro como valor refugio que es.

De todas formas viendo el gráfico se ve claramente que está en una burbuja, es calcado, o sea que va a estallar, la pregunta es cuando


----------



## Perillán10 (5 Ene 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Estaría bien tener la gráfica completa hasta la actualidad por que creo que bastantes bancos mundiales si se están resguardando en oro, por que puede ser la divisa superviviente en una debacle económica al tener valor por si mismo.
> 
> .



Entonces puedes explicarme por qué las casas de moneda asociadas a bancos de distintos paises emiten y venden moneda bullion? Cada vez más y haciendo un buen negocio con ellas.... No tiene mucho sentido "reguardarse en oro" y emitirlo y venderlo cada vez más verdad? 

Valor por si mismo... ¿Puedes decirme cuál es ese valor? O al menos para ti.





Vidar dijo:


> Es que si históricamente cuando ha colapsado el sistema lo que ha preservado la riqueza ha sido únicamente el oro quizá habría que aceptar que el sistema fiduciario basado en el dólar como moneda de reserva quizá también colapse y el oro vuelva a ser la reserva de riqueza entonces.
> 
> Ahora no puede ser tan diferente del imperio romano, es más, ellos no eran capaces de crear métodos tan sofisticados para crear una burbuja fiduciaria tan gigante.
> 
> ...



Historicamente? No se porqué cita solo el imperio romano y solo el oro. Historicamente han existido la ruta de la seda, la ruta de la plata, la ruta de la lana... la se las especias, la de la sal, y ahora la de la cocaina, la de hachis, etc, etc. productos *que tienen o han tenido* verdadero valor e importancia.

Pero ya ves, ahora no se paga el salario con sal, ni con brazaletes como se hacía en Africa y tampoco se usa el cacao como medido de pago ni puedes cambiar espejitos (que tuvieron mucho valor durante mucho tiempo). 

Entiendo que acumulais oro con la esperanza de que desaparezca el dinero fiduciario y se rija por el patrón oro pero a mi me parece que no se volverá a pagar con oro nunca, y en el caso de que el dinero que emite cada país tenga que estar respaldado por el oro que haya en sus reservas centrales, suponiéndolo, aunque no lo creo ¿Qué te hace pensar que el estado te cambiará tu oro por un montón bien grande de sus nuevos billetes respaldados por sus reservas de oro? Acaso crees que lo harán?

Puede que el oro triplique el precio actual, no digo que no, pero los motivos que dices por los cuales lo hará no se sostienen mínimamente por mucho imperio romano, inglés o americano que metas por medio. :no:


----------



## Vidar (5 Ene 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> Entonces puedes explicarme por qué las casas de moneda asociadas a bancos de distintos paises emiten y venden moneda bullion? Cada vez más y haciendo un buen negocio con ellas.... No tiene mucho sentido "reguardarse en oro" y emitirlo y venderlo cada vez más verdad?
> 
> Valor por si mismo... ¿Puedes decirme cuál es ese valor? O al menos para ti.



Los emisores suelen ser de paises productores y la mint no son los bancos centrales. Es una manera de dar salida a la producción mejor que cualquier otra para las compañías mineras privadas... ¿Sabías que los bancos centrales son entidades privadas?




Perillán10 dijo:


> Historicamente? No se porqué cita solo el imperio romano y solo el oro. Historicamente han existido la ruta de la seda, la ruta de la plata, la ruta de la lana... la se las especias, la de la sal, y ahora la de la cocaina, la de hachis, etc, etc. productos *que tienen o han tenido* verdadero valor e importancia.
> 
> Pero ya ves, ahora no se paga el salario con sal, ni con brazaletes como se hacía en Africa y tampoco se usa el cacao como medido de pago ni puedes cambiar espejitos (que tuvieron mucho valor durante mucho tiempo).
> 
> ...



Todos los productos de los que hablas en la antiguedad había que pagarlos con oro o plata, incluso hoy en día el oro vale para pagarse entre narcos o comprar petróleo a paises embargados. 

También hay alquileres actuales en oro y a muchos no les importaría cobrar su sueldo o sus compraventas en oro. 

En una hiperinflación o inestabilidad económica importante no es que se pueda pagar con oro o plata, es que te exigirán los pagos importantes en algo que no se devalúe por días o puedan eliminar. 

Por ejemplo en la postguerra o pagabas con duros de plata o no te vendían tierras, o en la república de Weimar una casa, en Zimbabwe no te dan ni el pan si no das oro...

Pero bueno, es que no quiero convencer a nadie de las bondades del oro. El que quiera que lo estudie y decida.

Ah, y la esperanza no es volver al patrón oro (que sigue siendo una estafa), mira mejor a ver que es el freegold.

.


----------



## olestalkyn (5 Ene 2013)

Creo que la pregunta es: ¿Estamos en una crisis sistémica o, simplemente, en otro ciclo (por ejemplo, invierno de Kondrátiev)? Según respondamos a esta pregunta, todo lo demás viene rodado. Yo no sé la respuesta.


----------



## Perillán10 (5 Ene 2013)

Los emisores suelen ser de paises productores y la mint no son los bancos centrales. Es una manera de dar salida a la producción mejor que cualquier otra para las compañías mineras privadas... 

Las casas de moneda que emiten bullion dependen de los ministerios de economía y hacienda y está totalmente ligados al país en el que emiten(quizá haya alguna excepción). Otra cosa es que los servicios estén externalizados, pero dependen de dichos países. 

¿Sabías que los bancos centrales son entidades privadas?

Estás seguro???????  Definición de banco central


Todos los productos de los que hablas en la antiguedad había que pagarlos con oro o plata, incluso hoy en día el oro vale para pagarse entre narcos o comprar petróleo a paises no alineados. 

No es cierto Otra cosa es como se quieran pagar entre narcos o traficantes de remolacha.

También hay alquileres actuales en oro y a muchos no les importaría cobrar su sueldo o sus compraventas en oro. 

Hay de todo pero no es representativo. 

En una hiperinflación o inestabilidad económica importante no es que se pueda pagar con oro o plata, es que te exigirán los pagos importantes en algo que no se devalúe por días o puedan eliminar. 

Veo que tiene facultades adivinatorias..... A mi me gusta más Nostradamus, lo siento.

Por ejemplo en la postguerra o pagabas con duros de plata o no te vendían tierras, o en la república de Weimar una casa, en Zimbabwe no te dan ni el pan si no das oro...

En España, donde estamos, puede usted ver cedulas de compra venta realizadas durante la postguerra con cantidades en pesetas. Al menos en mi pueblo. Y claro, si había duros de plata se pagaría con duros de plata.Eso es como decir que a partir del 2002 hasta ahora, en España no se podía pagar con pesetas y si con euros...

Pero bueno, es que no quiero convencer a nadie de las bondades del oro. El que quiera que lo estudie y decida.

Estudielo usted también


----------



## Vidar (5 Ene 2013)

Bueno pomperillo, a seguir culturizándose que muchos conceptos no los tiene nada claros.

Cuando haya nivel seguiremos hablando.

.


----------



## Perillán10 (5 Ene 2013)

Veo que sus argumentos son irrebatibles. Es lo que esperaba de su nivel.

Un saludo.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (5 Ene 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> Entonces puedes explicarme por qué las casas de moneda asociadas a bancos de distintos paises emiten y venden moneda bullion? Cada vez más y haciendo un buen negocio con ellas.... No tiene mucho sentido "reguardarse en oro" y emitirlo y venderlo cada vez más verdad?



¿A cuánto venden esas casas de la moneda cada onza y a cuánto la compran y cuánto les cuesta producirla?


Sin entrar en el debate de la asociación de casa de la moneda con banco central.


----------



## Kennedy (5 Ene 2013)

Shikazzo, ahí va otra gráfica. Es el ratio dow/plata de los últimos 125 años. ¿Cuál tu opinión?





Ya se que el hilo es "oro,burbuja", pero dada la estrecha correlación del oro y la plata me ha parecido interesante ponerla.


----------



## Kennedy (5 Ene 2013)

Tambien me parece muy interesante esta otra gráfica:





Parece que, como dice shikazzo, en unos dos años puede cambiar el ciclo.

Curiosamente, coincide con el tiempo en que Bernanke anuncia que mantendrá los tipos bajos...


----------



## Perillán10 (5 Ene 2013)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> ¿A cuánto venden esas casas de la moneda cada onza y a cuánto la compran y cuánto les cuesta producirla?
> 
> 
> Sin entrar en el debate de la asociación de casa de la moneda con banco central.



A cuanto venden cada onza, pues habría que mirar cada una en caso de que vendan directamente y no a través de mayoristas o distribuidores. 

A cuanto la compran supongo que te refieres a las empresas mineras, pues no lo se ni creo que lo pueda saber. Buena pregunta.

Respecto al precio respecto a costes de producción, etc y hablando de plata, te dejo un enlace interesante:

2011 COMPLETE COST FOR MINING SILVER | SilverDoctors.com

Puedes ver que hay minas como la de Hecla en Idaho, en que el coste es de 1,15$/onza. Luego lo que añadan de costes asociados, ya sabes... transporte, tratamiento, etc.

Dejando el debate de la "asociación" porque para mi más bien es dependencia.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (5 Ene 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> A cuanto venden cada onza, pues habría que mirar cada una en caso de que vendan directamente y no a través de mayoristas o distribuidores.
> 
> A cuanto la compran supongo que te refieres a las empresas mineras, pues no lo se ni creo que lo pueda saber. Buena pregunta.
> 
> ...



La idea que intento transmitir es que es más que rentable seguramente para las cecas el vender plata u oro por X y comprarlo por X/4 o algo así.

Así que imagina los bancos centrales en caso de esa relación, comprando a unos precios y cantidades mucho más interesantes...se financian las compras comodamente con las ventas al por menor.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (5 Ene 2013)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Es inútil seguir discutiendo sobre si el oro está en burbuja o no, no nos vamos a convencer unos a otros porque partimos de fundamentos diferentes.
> 
> El tiempo dirá quién tiene razón y quién no.



Inutil no es.

Lo que sí es inutil es discutir las premisas de las que parte cada uno; si para ti la premisa es que de todo se sale y esto fue un bache, entonces sí...en algún momento se saldrá y el oro a criar polvo hasta dentro de 30 años. Sin embargo si para ti esto es una crisis sistémica y el ascenso de otra forma de relaciones y estructura económica representado especialmente por Asia, entonces el oro seguirá subiendo.

Para ambas posturas hay argumentos sobrados.

A mi entender hay tanta mierda bajo la alfombra y tantas cosas por contagiarse de los PIGS a los no PIGS+problema de deuda USA+estancamiento japonés...en definitiva, que el primer mundo tiene una travesía en el desierto tan grande por delante, que tiene todo el sentido del mundo mantener el oro en nuestro poder.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (6 Ene 2013)

Shikazz0 dijo:


> El oro es un valor muy curioso, la gente lo usa como refugio, incluso los MUY PODEROSOS, y es por eso que cuando las bolsas van mal el oro sube
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

En este foro es herejía hablar en contra del oro y proponer alternativas a la hiperinflacion que nos espera 

No obstante su análisis me parece acertado y lo comparto


----------



## Latigo (6 Ene 2013)

El oro sube porque paises como la India y China han disparado el consumo


----------



## Josebs (6 Ene 2013)

ad+ a la posible burbuja como muchos decis, habra que añadir en unos años que la produccion empezara a descender debido a la falta de nuevas minas y consiguiente escasez del metal aureo.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ene 2013)

Hola, aceitunator rex: Bueno, soy relativamente "nuevo" en este foro y sigo tus comentarios, al igual que los de otros foreros, que aparte de "sentido común" tengan un mínimo conocimiento cultural, sobre todo de Historia, entre otras cosas porque estoy harto de ver (no suelo leerlos) lo que yo denomino "paletos ilustrados"...
A lo que vamos, me ha gustado tu último comentario, aunque como bien dices te "quedas" en el escenario económico, pero tú sabes tan bien como yo que de cumplirse ese escenario, esto lleva "más" cosas, es decir que sin pretender ser "paranoico" sabemos que si se cumplen estos "pronósticos", por llamarlos de alguna manera, vamos a asistir a lo que nadie quiere ver: unos enfrentamientos socio-políticos, por no hablar los de envergadura militar -que también...- que van a hacer tambalearse la civilización que nosotros conocemos.
Sigo mucho los acontecimientos que suceden en los Estados Unidos y puedo "presumir" de conocer muy bien la sociedad estadounidense, aparte del "valor añadido" de contar con buenos amigos allí, muchos de ellos conectados con el mundo financiero, de manera que puedo "sospechar" que allí, y no en Europa, es donde puede producirse un "levantamiento popular", algo que pueda sonar a "paranormal" a más de uno que careca de información al respecto. 
Soy "nuevo" en este foro, pero llevo décadas escribiendo en diferentes medios, y el pasado año lo hice especialmente en un foro similar a este, y por cierto tengo publicado lo mismo que tú en relación a una fuerte caída de las bolsas mundiales en el próximo binomio, el previsible colapso posterior de los bonos y la "usurpación" futura de los Metales -¡ojo! a esto...-. Tampoco nada que no estén mostrando los diferentes gráficos y un mínimo conocimiento de la Historia, que como sabes es "repetitiva", y todo lo que vemos ahora ya se dió en en Imperio Romano: deslocalización, globalización, paro, colapso financiero, confiscación, etc., etc.
Como anexo a este comentario voy a dejar un enlace para que se vea cómo están las cosas por Estados Unidos: http://periodismoalternativoblog.wo...stados-unidos-para-2013-el-ano-de-la-opinion/
Como complemento aconsejo la lectura de un artículo que tradujé para otro foro y que se publicó en "PRESS TV", el 30 de Noviembre de 2012, y que se titulaba "Navidad nuclear, bandera falsa en los Estados Unidos para culpar a Irán". No he visto en ningún medio de comunicación lo que publicó la web oficial de la Casa Blanca y que es muy grave y que da para pensar, bueno para quien tenga esa "facultad"...
Saludos.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (6 Ene 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> maximum_trolling, te voy a dar otro argumento que indica que el oro NO está en burbuja, o más bien que otro argumento, otra forma de expresar algo bien conocido, pero que quizá ayude a entender mejor lo que pasa:
> 
> *Cuando algo está en burbuja, la mayoría de la gente NO lo ve. *Esto es condición necesaria para burbuja, porque si no, no entrarían a saco. El hecho de que a cualquiera que le preguntes te diga sí o sí que el oro está caro es una prueba de que el oro NO está en burbuja. *Los Compro-Oro llevan abiertos varios años, comprando el oro de la gente, y funcionan porque la gente piensa que vale más el dinero que les dan a cambio (y eso que lo pagan a mucho menor precio que lo que vale) que el oro que tienen.*
> 
> *El argumento de que los compro-oro están abiertos porque ganan mucho con el diferencial es falaz. Si la gente no pensase que el dinero vale más que el oro, NO venderían su oro de esa manera tan fácil ni tan barato.*




No estoy de acuerdo con lo expresado en negrita. Los Compro Oro hacen negocio con pobres desgraciados con más deudas que otra cosa y que obviamente no van a llevar el sello de Jesucristo/Camarón a comprar el pan con él porque aún los supermercados no aceptan ese tipo de intercambios.

No les queda otra que vender para conseguir liquidez


----------



## carloszorro (6 Ene 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> No sé qué es más impactante, si lo del bienio binomial, o lo de que los gráficos muestren claramente el apocalipsis financiero y la "usurpación" de los metales por el Estado ::
> 
> Por cierto, no me he leído todo el hilo desde que intervine la última vez. ¿Alguien ha conseguido demostrar con un mínimo de rigor científico que el oro no esté tremendamente sobrevalorado (discutibles burbujas a un lado)?
> 
> Lo digo por eso de estar seguros de que el seguro de valor es seguro...



Hay inversores norteamericanos de renombre que poseen importantes cantidades de oro, pero fuera de EE.UU. 

Personalmente creo que es ser demasiado precavido, pero lo están haciendo.


----------



## carloszorro (6 Ene 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha conseguido demostrar con un mínimo de rigor científico que el oro no esté tremendamente sobrevalorado (discutibles burbujas a un lado)?
> 
> Lo digo por eso de estar seguros de que el seguro de valor es seguro...



El título del hilo habla de burbuja, no dice nada de sobrevalorado, si quieres puedes abrir otro hilo con otro título y conversamos desde otro punto de vista.

Porque en este foro están muy acostumbrados a llevarse owneds los que afirman lo de burbuja, cuando cotizaba a 800$ la onza ya era una burbuja, ahora se han cambiado los nicks para continuar con la comedia sin avergonzarse, a excepción de Buster, ese pasa de todo.::


----------



## carloszorro (6 Ene 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Interesante, ¿se puede cambiar el nick? ¿Cómo exactamente? ienso:
> 
> Por cierto, vaya lío que ha armado un pompero con 8 mensajes
> 
> ...



Los metaleros creemos que lo que está sobrevalorado y burbujeado es el dólar, provocando una guerra de divisas a la baja a nivel mundial y perjudicando, especialmente, los ahorros de toda la clase media occidental.

La otra burbuja es la de la deuda, tanto pública como privada, la pública ultimamente se está poniendo al rojo vivo. Lo increíble es que EE.UU conserve un AA+ cuando es el pufo más grande de la historia de la humanidad.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (6 Ene 2013)

carloszorro dijo:


> Los metaleros creemos que lo que está sobrevalorado y burbujeado es el dólar, provocando una guerra de divisas a la baja a nivel mundial y perjudicando, especialmente, los ahorros de toda la clase media occidental.
> 
> La otra burbuja es la de la deuda, tanto pública como privada, la pública ultimamente se está poniendo al rojo vivo. Lo increíble es que EE.UU conserve un AA+ cuando es el pufo más grande de la historia de la humanidad.



Lo conserva porque el dolar se sigue aceptando mundialmente, y porque muchísima gente tiene confianza en él, pero además, si vd. como país no lo acepta o intenta salirse de esa dinámica, el tio Sam irá con gusto a su casa a explicarle lo "peligroso" que es no aceptarlo. Que le pregunten a Gaddafi por ejemplo :cook: o que pregunten en Irán en estos mismos dias.

Me creeré que el dolar va a colapsar cuando vea un pedazo de guerra mundial y los USA salgan perdedores, mientras tanto, será el resto del mundo el que le siga pagando los visillos a los americanos.

De todos modos creo que el escenario que los metaleros anticipan es más para comprarse una escopeta, un bunker, latunes y un par de pastores alemanes, de otro modo vendrán a su casa a quitarle su oro a palos, o directamente se lo confiscará el Robierno de turno.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (6 Ene 2013)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Lo conserva porque el dolar se sigue aceptando mundialmente, y porque muchísima gente tiene confianza en él, pero además, si vd. como país no lo acepta o intenta salirse de esa dinámica, el tio Sam irá con gusto a su casa a explicarle lo "peligroso" que es no aceptarlo. Que le pregunten a Gaddafi por ejemplo :cook: o que pregunten en Irán en estos mismos dias.
> 
> Me creeré que el dolar va a colapsar cuando vea un pedazo de guerra mundial y los USA salgan perdedores, mientras tanto, será el resto del mundo el que le siga pagando los visillos a los americanos.
> 
> De todos modos creo que el escenario que los metaleros anticipan es más para comprarse una escopeta, un bunker, latunes y un par de pastores alemanes, de otro modo vendrán a su casa a quitarle su oro a palos, o directamente se lo confiscará el Robierno de turno.



- Efectivamente el dolar está respaldado...por el US ARMY, la USAF, la USNAVY y el USMC. Poca cosa. Tampoco los imperios son para siempre...con Irán ya no han podido y cada vez hay más gente pasando del dolar.

- Del tema de armas, escondites y demás, se ha hablado varias veces. Toda precaución es poca.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ene 2013)

Hola, aceitunator rex: Bastante de acuerdo con lo que me comentas. Como intuía, más o menos, estás bien informado respecto a "algunas" cosas que están pasando en Estados Unidos. Como bien dices, quizás, este no es el lugar adecuado para tratar temas de Geopolítica, pues aquí se trata de Economía, aunque a nadie se le escapa la interrelación que existe entre ambas materias y la influencia extrema que la primera ejerce sobre la segunda.
Lo que tengo publicado es muy extenso para ponerlo aquí, pero sí que voy a destacar lo siguiente:
1.- La Administración Obama intenta "cargarse" la Segunda Enmienda.
2.- Aunque parezca mentira, hay muchos lugares de EE.UU. en donde escasea la adquisición de armas de fuegos, municiones y cargadores. El mercado negro se está disparando.
3.- Se sospecha que se están formando grupos de resistencia armada en los EE.UU., especialmente en los Estados Sureños.
4.- Existe bastante alarma en que el Estado tome el "control" de Internet en EE.UU., algo que sería seguido por el resto de países. Algo parecido a lo que ya existe en China. De hecho, en los últimos meses, se está discutiendo mucho sobre este tema, tanto a nivel de organismos oficiales como en las redes sociales.
5.- La Economía estadounidense que algunos dicen que "crece"... En lo que está creciendo es en desempleo "real", aumento de los cupones de alimentos y de la beneficiencia = dependencia del gobierno = Votos.
Sobre los estallidos de violencia que se están repitiendo en los Estados Unidos puede que no sean casuales, más si "profundizas" en ello. Yo mismo me he quedado de "piedra" al conocer detalles de la masacre de Sandy Hook, claro que es imposible obtener esa información si no hay alguien que te la envia desde allí.
Aquí no nos enteramos de nada, vivimos en la desinformación más absoluta desde la información oficial. Por ejemplo, qué sabemos de los militares y milicianos detenidos en las semanas previas a las elecciones americanas y que tenían un plan para asesinar a Obama y provocar un golpe de Estado. Lo mismo sobre las destituciones militares en los Estados Unidos y Rusia, casi al mismo tiempo. Curiosamente, el 6 de Noviembre eran las elecciones americanas y ese día Putin destituyó al Ministro de Defensa ruso, Anatoli E. Serdyukov y, posteriormente, de forma fulminante el Jefe del Estado Mayor ruso, Nikolái Makárov.
Te dejo dos enlaces que espero esta vez funcionen:
The Progressive Mind » PressTV - Nuclear Christmas, a false flag in America to blame on Iran
Obama Coup Plot Slams Into Russia
En el primero, al final, tienes acceso al original. Fijate en el mensaje del Presidente Obama y del que nadie se ha enterado...
Dejando de lado este tema, y antes de finalizar, hay algún forero que no parece entender que elijo mi "espadachín", es decir exijo cierta "altura"... Y recordar a los que no lo saben que los "metaleros" se caracterizan por ser "previsores" y eso incluye también todo lo concerniente a la Seguridad. Aunque, en una situación "mad-maxista" le molerán a palos antes a alguien que tenga "latún" que Oro...
Saludos.


----------



## pep007 (6 Ene 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Efectivamente, Fernando, es así como dices. Confío en que los 200 millones de armas existentes allí disuadan a Obama de seguir adelante con sus planes. Lo siguiente, en efecto, es chapar internet.
> 
> Los metaleros deben ser previsores, en efecto, y llegado el caso, organizados. Como todo el mundo comprenderá me refiero a organizar bien su casa, tener la ropa en su sitio, ordenar bien los cajones, quedar con los amigos a tomar café, cosas sanas y naturales, lo que se entiende por una vida organizada, ya me entendéis.



Ja jajaja, como en un documental de milicias de estados sureños que salía un pavo diciendo que estaba preparado por sí el rey de Inglaterra decidía atacarles...

Creo que ha llegado el momento de contraatacar. Los americanos acabaron con los indios aniquilando los búfalos. Nosotros podemos acabar con los políticos aniquilando sus impuestos, incluido su mayor impuesto: los papelitos de colores.


----------



## Rexter (6 Ene 2013)

Para este 2013 se estima que el oro siga subiendo ante la compra por parte de los bancos centrales e inversores privados y la producción no es suficiente para cumplir esas exigencias y que puede que se estabilice en el entorno de los 1750 dólares.
Haber que dicen los expertos del foro. ¿Subirá?


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (6 Ene 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> ¿Vosotros leéis lo que decís? Estáis pasando de defender comprar Filarmónicas a plantearos un escenario apocalíptico en el que vuestra preocupación serían los bunkers, las escopetas, secuelas de la Guerra Fría, complots para asesinar a Obama (será novedad que alguien quiera asesinar al presidente de EEUU, especialmente a Obama), revueltas populares de civiles armados, creación de organizaciones de metaleros para defenderos entre vosotros...
> 
> Ya parecía poco probable el escenario de hiperinflación, y el apocalipsis financiero, y estáis planteando el apocalipsis mundial.
> 
> ...




Sí.

Somos pirados que actuamos como suizos...ese país de pirados.

Argumente ud un poco por favor. Se le ve o bien con poca calle o bien un tanto desinformador interesado.


----------



## Perillán10 (6 Ene 2013)

carloszorro dijo:


> El título del hilo habla de burbuja, no dice nada de sobrevalorado, si quieres puedes abrir otro hilo con otro título y conversamos desde otro punto de vista.
> 
> Porque en este foro están muy acostumbrados a llevarse owneds los que afirman lo de burbuja, cuando cotizaba a 800$ la onza ya era una burbuja, ahora se han cambiado los nicks para continuar con la comedia sin avergonzarse, a excepción de Buster, ese pasa de todo.::



Cierto que el título del hilo es "oro burbuja", pero cuando entras a leer un poco la gente habla del valor del oro. Personalmente creo que no habría que abrir otro hilo para hablar del valor porque en cualquier burbuja económica existe fundamentalmente una gran diferencia entre valor y precio.

Como ya sabemos el precio, me ha dado por preguntar a algún forero cuál es el valor... o por lo menos para ellos, y tu mismo puedes leer sus "respuestas" y argumentos. Juzga tu mismo.

Yo por cierto no me he cambiado de nick y más que avergonzarme por lo que he escrito, no se como no se averguenzan algunos de las respuestas que dan, de sus argumentos, y de como intentan zanjar el tema cuando no tienen qué argumentar.Pero eso ya dice bastante.

Si a ti te enseñan una gráfica trucada y te lo demuestran, pues al menos lo has reconocido. Imaginate si en vez de reconocerlo nos vienes con historias de narcos, imperios y perlas ensangrentas. ¿Qué credibilidad podrías tener?

Desde mi punto de vista el oro puede triplicar su precio, pero no será por los motivos que algunos dicen. Es como entrar en el templo de los judios a preguntar porqué se creen el pueblo elegido y te hablan de la torá y la cábala...bueno, ahora por aquí ya deben estar hablando de la quinta guerra mundial.


----------



## Vidar (6 Ene 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> .



A ver muchachete, además de aportar poco te enfrentas a los razonamientos que se te dan de manera poco educada.

No te extrañes de que te manden a tomar viento.

.


----------



## Perillán10 (6 Ene 2013)

mabv1976 dijo:


> Las casas de moneda que emiten bullion dependen de los ministerios de economía y hacienda y está totalmente ligados al país en el que emiten(quizá haya alguna excepción). Otra cosa es que los servicios estén externalizados, pero dependen de dichos países.
> 
> *¿Sabías que los bancos centrales son entidades privadas?
> 
> ...



Hombre tienes razón en que por definición es una entidad privada. Pero quién nombra a quién en la FED? El presidente, junto con el Senado, nombra al Consejo de Gobierno, que controla todas las decisiones de la política monetaria del banco central. En una empresa privada, los accionistas pueden cambiar a los directivos y tomar decisiones sobre el rumbo de la empresa. En la Fed no.

Más bien me refería a otros bancos centrales, al hablar de la emisión de bullion, aunque dada la importancia de la Fed....pues si como definición es privada.


----------



## Perillán10 (6 Ene 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> A ver muchachete, además de aportar poco te enfrentas a los razonamientos que se te dan de manera poco educada.
> 
> No te extrañes de que te manden a tomar viento.
> 
> .



Después de llamarme pomperillo, dijiste que cuando hubiera nivel hablarías conmigo. Respeta al menos tu palabra.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ene 2013)

Hola, mabv1976: Gracias por tu comentario, aunque como ya sabes me gusta la Historia y querría ampliar un poco lo que dices en relación a las "películas reales" que suele montar los Estados Unidos.
Vamos a hacer un repaso así por encima:
- El Alamo: Le permitió la anexión de Texas y arrebatar a México: California, Arizona y parte de la frontera.
- Hundimiento del "Maine": Le permitió apoderarse de los restos coloniales españoles: Cuba, Puerto Rico, Filipinas...
- Pearl Harbor: Ataque "consentido", puesto que hoy sabemos que los americanos conocían con bastante anticipación el ataque japonés. Aquello les permitió entrar en la guerra y convertirse en la superpotencia que es hoy.
- Asesinato de Kennedy: Sin resolver aún, pero con fundadas sospechas de la participación de diferentes agencias del gobierno estadounidenses. Imagino que es algo similar al asesinato de Lincoln que también tiene "tela"...
- El falso incidente del Golfo de Tonkin, ya ves la "afición" que siempre han tenido los americanos por los "barcos", y que se puede considerar el mayor autoatentado reconocido por el gobierno de los Estados Unidos. Recordar que fue un falso ataque inventado por Lyndon B. Johnson y Robert McNamara para iniciar la guerra de Viétnam sin los votos del Congreso. Creo que algo de eso le han recordado recientemente desde allí a Obama...
- El "11-S": al que incluso más de la mitad de los americanos acusan al gobierno americano. Desde luego, si has estudiado el tema, no hay por donde "cogerlo"... Todo aquello permitió el expansionismo americano hacia Oriente Medio y Afganistán, pasando últimamente por el Norte de Africa.
Supongo que después de ver lo ocurrido en Libia, tanto Rusia como China han trazado esa llamada "línea roja" en Siria, porque sino ese país hace tiempo que habría caído y no me explico como todavía aguanta.
Te comento que en Estados Unidos se comenta mucho, sobre todo en las redes sociales, la posibilidad de un atentado de "falsa bandera" en suelo americano que justifique un ataque a Irán. Incluso se comenta la posibilidad de algo mucho más serio que el "11-S"...
En un conflicto de carácter mundial no tengo muy claro que Europa no se aliara con los Estados Unidos, a fin de cuentas nos hemos convertido en el "perro faldero" de ellos y más existiendo algo que ya no tiene sentido y me refiero a la OTAN...
Con Latinoamérica lo tienen mal. Antes, en esas naciones, los gobiernos eran proamericanos, pero hoy en día, al igual que sus pueblos, son abiertamente contrarios, y por ahí, el "patio trasero" de Estados Unidos, se están infiltrando rusos y chinos. Por otro lado, ante un eventual conflicto en Irán, Rusia ha ofertado a China todo el petróleo que necesite y pagadero en yuanes si así lo desea.
Vamos que, aparte del "abismo fiscal", Estados Unidos se enfrenta cada vez más a una situación insostenible... Y, antes de finalizar, un detalle para reflexionar: la que nunca fue expansionista fue China, con la excepción de cuando lo mongoles dominaron aquel país, pero el día que lo sea... Está claro que ahora mismo no tiene potencial militar para enfrentarse a EE.UU., pero tienen todo a favor: mano de obra barata, dinero y pronto mucho Oro y lo más importante, el tiempo corre a su favor...
Saludos.


----------



## DenariusGold (6 Ene 2013)

Uno no se puede alejar unos dias... Acabo de leer varias paginas del hilo! Lo cierto es que las aportaciones me parecen de gran calidad en la mayoría de los casos, sobre todo cuando no caemos en un pulso entre los pro-metales y los antis... Me explico, si unos realmente creen de verdad que estamos en un "turning point", y que estamos cerca del final de esta crisis global... Pues entiendo que no necesiten activos-refugios, al contrario deberían tener mas exposicion al riesgo (renta variable)... Pero ojo con las promesas de final de QE en usa a finales del año, ojo con los datos macros "oficiales" que se publican... Estar en modo "hope" y confiar en los mismos (tecnocratas, politicos, BC) que tantas veces se han equivocado (o que nos engañaron, segun como se mire) me parece una actitud muy arriesgada, no creo que la tranquilidad casi euforica de estas ultimas semanas dure mucho. Por mi lado, no veo nada en el horizonte que me haga pensar que lo peor ha pasado, creo que la crisis apenas ha empezado, y el final de este modelo tendrá repercusiones no solamente sobre los pilares economicos de nuestra sociedad... No tengo tiempo ahora para desarrollar.... en otro momento, en otra ocasion seguramente. Saludos, y de nuevo gracias a todos por vuestra contribucion, incluso en temas "paralelos" (geopolitica, estatuto del la Fed, etc) que ayudan a entender hacia donde vamos. Saludos


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (6 Ene 2013)

- Lo que aquí vemos es que el oro es mucho más que un simple elemento de la tabla periódica. No son temas paralelos en realidad...está todo interrelacionado.

- Decir que China sí es y ha sido expansiva. A los coreanos, vietnamitas, mongoles, tibetanos, birmanos, tailandeses, sasánidas o incluso árabes (les robaron el secreto del papel en el siglo IX) y demás habrás de preguntar. Lo que pasa es que militarmente han sido patéticos siempre y les han dao por todas partes. Los últimos fueron los vietnamitas en los 80 cuando China intentó aprovechar la devastación provocada por décadas de guerra y pensaron que era fruta madura...craso error.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ene 2013)

Hola, Da Grappla Reloaded: Bueno, si entramos en el "detalle", pues sí a nivel "regional" o de fronteras sí que puede haber tenido ansías "expansionistas" y ya he explicado la excepción de cuando estuvieron en el poder los mongoles. Lo de Vietnam lo recuerdo bien y, efectivamente, fue un sonado fracaso porque, entre otras cosas, las mejores tropas vietnamitas del momento estaban en Camboya, donde entraron para acabar con los Jmers Rojos, y que fue esa la "excusa" empleada por China para atacar Vietnam, pero tampoco fue más allá de una guerra fronteriza, y de ese tipo, allí han habido enfrentamientos similares y algunos bastante graves.
Pero, a pesar de ello, sigo pensando que China no ha sido especialmente expansionista. Bueno, no deja de ser una opinión...
Saludos.


----------



## carloszorro (7 Ene 2013)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Lo conserva porque el dolar se sigue aceptando mundialmente, y porque muchísima gente tiene confianza en él, pero además, si vd. como país no lo acepta o intenta salirse de esa dinámica, el tio Sam irá con gusto a su casa a explicarle lo "peligroso" que es no aceptarlo. Que le pregunten a Gaddafi por ejemplo :cook: o que pregunten en Irán en estos mismos dias.
> 
> Me creeré que el dolar va a colapsar cuando vea un pedazo de guerra mundial y los USA salgan perdedores, mientras tanto, será el resto del mundo el que le siga pagando los visillos a los americanos.
> 
> De todos modos creo que el escenario que los metaleros anticipan es más para comprarse una escopeta, un bunker, latunes y un par de pastores alemanes, de otro modo vendrán a su casa a quitarle su oro a palos, o directamente se lo confiscará el Robierno de turno.



Si EE.UU tiene problemas para aprobar sus presupuestos creciendo a más del 3% no me quiero imaginar lo que sucedería si entrase en recesión, ni con todos los portaaviones del mundo se libraría de convertirse en el más grande de todos los PIGS.


----------



## carloszorro (7 Ene 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> No afecta a su relación, pero sí a su *percepción e interpretación*. En el gráfico que "reparé":
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/373152-oro-burbuja-32.html#post7991759
> 
> ...



Ahora que ya sabes lo que es una correlación (por la wiki) te voy a mostrar más secretitos sobre los mercados.

Correlación entre el CAD (dollar canadiense) y el OIL, no es exacta para van juntitos, ahora intenta buscarle el fallo o el truco.







Correlación entre el AUD (dollar australiano) y las commodities. ¿Hago trampas con las escalas? ::







Hay cosas que se dan por sabidas, no vengas a reparar, ni percibir, ni a interpretar nada porque todo esto es lo que hay y tiene sus motivos para que sea de esta forma, me da pereza explicarlo todo de golpe, poco a poco. ::


----------



## DenariusGold (7 Ene 2013)

NO se si habeís visto, pero tras la "broma" del miembro de la Fed que anuncio la semana pasada el final del QE al final de 2013 (es increible pero algunos se lo han creido), que racionalmente parece totalmente imposible sin un cambio radical e inmediato del rumbo de la economia de USA, esta mañana la banca ha ganado otra pequeña batalla o mejor dicho algo mas de tiempo... Los acuerdos de Basilea 3 se podran implementar hasta 2019!! Una prorroga importante ! Ya sabiamos que los bancos americanos y europeos habian pedido algo mas de tiempo, unos 6 meses, 1 año, pero esta mañana se ha anunciado oficialmente que se pueden tomar el tiempo que quieran hasta 2019... Esto no es muy bullish para el oro/plata a corto plazo... 

aqui teneis la news


----------



## kemado (7 Ene 2013)

No creo que el oro esté ahora en una burbuja, pero para los escépticos. ¿Que quisieras tener detrás de las jambas de las puertas?¿Oro o billetes?

“El hijo de un adinerado industrial de jabón y aceite que vivía en Salónica, Macedonia, recuerda: ‘Mi familia había transformado toda su fortuna en Soberanos antes de la invasión alemana, durante el invierno de 1941. Teníamos al menos 3.000 soberanos ocultos detrás del marco de las puertas. Cada vez que entraba viento, mi madre corría a ver si se había caído el dinero. Una vez que los alemanes llegaron, ocuparon la fábrica. Si no hubiera sido por ese peculio, habríamos muerto de hambre. Una vez por año, desarmábamos las puertas para tomar el dinero que nos permitía vivir. Aunque en ese momento no nos habíamos dado cuenta, la mayoría de nuestros padres y amigos habían hecho lo mismo. Pero mi abuelo, que había confiado en la moneda griega, se había quedado con fajos de billetes sin valor, y así perdió toda su fortuna’.”

*Y así, desde hace muchos siglos, se han salvado muchas familias...*

Para el tema de los EEUU, leeros este libro, o su traducción al castellano, informaros cuanta gente piensa como él o le sigue, y decidme si no tienen que estar preocupados en el gobierno con lo que tienen dentro.

PATRIOTS de JAMES WESLEY, RAWLES.


----------



## warezz (7 Ene 2013)

DenariusGold dijo:


> NO se si habeís visto, pero tras la "broma" del miembro de la Fed que anuncio la semana pasada el final del QE al final de 2013 (es increible pero algunos se lo han creido), que racionalmente parece totalmente imposible sin un cambio radical e inmediato del rumbo de la economia de USA, esta mañana la banca ha ganado otra pequeña batalla o mejor dicho algo mas de tiempo... Los acuerdos de Basilea 3 se podran implementar hasta 2019!! Una prorroga importante ! Ya sabiamos que los bancos americanos y europeos habian pedido algo mas de tiempo, unos 6 meses, 1 año, pero esta mañana se ha anunciado oficialmente que se pueden tomar el tiempo que quieran hasta 2019... Esto no es muy bullish para el oro/plata a corto plazo...
> 
> aqui teneis la news



Según max kaiser son buenas noticias para oro y plata..

More good news for Gold and Silver - Max Keiser


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Ene 2013)

Este año no pasa de los 1750 $-onza...esto va cuesta abajo y sin frenos...:rolleye:


----------



## arckan69 (7 Ene 2013)

warezz dijo:


> Según max kaiser son buenas noticias para oro y plata..
> 
> More good news for Gold and Silver - Max Keiser



Se refieren a que con la nueva norma de Basilea III el sistema sería "menos" corrupto quizás, y eso impulsaría menos a los metales preciosos. Conclusión, si dejas el sistema bancario fraccionario como está, se van a seguir cometiendo las mismas fechorías que hasta ahora, que sumado a todo lo demás que ya conocemos, impulsarán el precio de los mp, o depreciarán las divisas, como quieras verlo.


----------



## DenariusGold (7 Ene 2013)

He dicho que que a CORTO no es una buena noticia para el oro... pero solo para unas cuantas semanas (un trimestre quizas) como mucho. Sigo pensando que veremos el oro por encima de la barrera de los 2000$ en un momento dado este año (junio?)... Una vez mas "we kicked the can down the road" como dicen los anglosajones, pero para nada veo este contratiempo como una noticia positiva para la economia global. Mas bien todo lo contrario! El sistema bancario esta tan tocado que es imposible imponer hoy objetivos de liquidity cover ratio como prevee basilea 3... En eso entiendo Max keiser y su analisis positiva para el oro. Por otra parte, lo que mas temen los del bando de la fed partidario de un abandono del QE este año, es un mayor deterioro del balance de la fed. Si algunas voces oficiales preconizan abandonar la politica de QE en 2013 es por temor a un mayor deterioro del balance de la fed, no porque apuesten por una recuperacion... Es un matiz muy importante! Es como debatir sobre cortar o no el oxigeno a un paciente muy enfermo, se corta el grifo porque ya no hay necesidad, el paciente esta mejor, o se corta porque el caso es desesperado... Desde hace años creo que el paciente esta en fase terminal, mas alla de toda esperanza de salvacion. Aunque le inyectemos mas morfina, me temo que ya se conoce el desenlace final.


----------



## FoSz2 (8 Ene 2013)

Reseña y medio resumen de "Currencie Wars" de J. Rickards:

Guerras de divisas « Mises Hispano


----------



## arckan69 (8 Ene 2013)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Reseña y medio resumen de "Currencie Wars" de J. Rickards:
> 
> Guerras de divisas « Mises Hispano



mmmmmmmmmmmmm interesante. Muchas gracias


----------



## Shui (8 Ene 2013)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Este año no pasa de los 1750 $-onza...esto va cuesta abajo y sin frenos...:rolleye:




 
Hace unos días estuve en NYC e hice una foto parecida a esta:







A muchos nos da igual de dónde no pase este año.


----------



## Kennedy (14 Ene 2013)

> _Cusbe escribió:_ Bueno, y eso lo dice alguien después de estar de acuerdo con otro forero en conspiraciones para asesinar a presidentes, posibilidad de revueltas de civiles armados, situaciones apocalípticas diversas y necesidad de "ser previsores y, en efecto, estar organizados" [los metaleros]. Todo ello en un hilo que, a priori, intenta determinar si el oro está o no en burbuja.
> 
> De verdad, a algunos se os ve el plumero a la legua



¿Se puede evitar que los mensajes de los ignorados lleguen por email en las actualizaciones del hilo?


----------



## santia (17 Ene 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> Pero ya ves, ahora no se paga el salario con sal, ni con brazaletes como se hacía en Africa y tampoco se usa el cacao como medido de pago ni puedes cambiar espejitos (que tuvieron mucho valor durante mucho tiempo).



- Nadie ha dicho que se vaya a volver a pagar con oro. Se seguirá pagando con fiat. El fiat es el mejor medio de intercambio. Sin duda. Pero no es buen depósito de valor. También sin duda.

- No hay nada mejor que el oro como depósito de valor a largo plazo.




Perillán10 dijo:


> Entiendo que acumulais oro con la esperanza de que desaparezca el dinero fiduciario y se rija por el patrón oro pero a mi me parece que no se volverá a pagar con oro nunca, y en el caso de que el dinero que emite cada país tenga que estar respaldado por el oro que haya en sus reservas centrales, suponiéndolo, aunque no lo creo ¿Qué te hace pensar que el estado te cambiará tu oro por un montón bien grande de sus nuevos billetes respaldados por sus reservas de oro? Acaso crees que lo harán?



- Los que acumulan oro lo hacen para preservar su poder adquisitivo en el futuro. Lo que tú dices es lo que tú crees que piensan los que acumulan oro.

- Al final del cuarto trimestre de 2012, el porcentaje que representaban las reservas de oro dentro de las reservas totales del Eurosistema era del 66,7%. (Eurosistema = BCE + Bancos Centrales de los estados miembros que han adoptado el euro). 2/3. No está mal. (Cuando se inició el Eurosistema, estábamos en el 30%). Por tanto, en Europa y, mucho mejor, sin que intervenga el estado como tú dices, ya te “cambian tu oro por un montón bien grande de billetes respaldados” (en 2/3) “por reservas de oro”


----------



## santia (17 Ene 2013)

Adjunto esta ilustrativa gráfica de dónde estamos en la actualidad. Reconozco que no me hace mucha gracia porque califica la subida actual del oro como burbuja ….. pero, como hay que estar a las duras y a las maduras, incluyo la gráfica. No la escondo. 







Aunque yo sigo pensando que ….. esta vez es diferente porque estamos ante la “mayor crisis económica y financiera de la historia” (en palabras de Antal E. Fekete) y porque, desde 1999, ya se han ido realizado determinadas acciones extraordinarias:

- los CBGAs (Central Bank Gold Agreements), que suponen el principio del fin del oro papel

- el Eurosistema (BCE y bancos centrales de estados miembros que han adoptado el euro) comienza a revalorizar su oro trimestralmente a precios de mercado, algo nunca visto antes en otros bancos centrales

Se entiende, claro, que todas estas acciones estaban ya pensadas desde muchos-muchos años antes y se entiende, también, que todas estas acciones tienen, por supuesto, el visto bueno del BIS (Bank for International Settlements) (el banco central de todos los bancos centrales). Faltaría más. O sea, parece que todo va muy en serio. Se dice que ya se pensó en ello desde 1980 (fecha familiar para el oro, obsérvese) y que, luego, 20 años después, es cuando se pusieron en marcha. Por eso, ahora, por lo visto, es todo ya imparable. ¿Quién sabe?

Lo que es cierto es que, desde ese momento (1999), puede decirse que el oro no ha parado de subir.

Y hay, hoy día, también, noticias "extraordinarias" como la prevista repatriación de buena parte del oro de Alemania.

Todo parece que sigue apuntando a la importancia del oro físico y a la importancia de su posesión.


----------



## Perillán10 (17 Ene 2013)

santia dijo:


> - Nadie ha dicho que se vaya a volver a pagar con oro. Se seguirá pagando con fiat. El fiat es el mejor medio de intercambio. Sin duda. Pero no es buen depósito de valor. También sin duda.
> 
> _*Que si, que si han dicho (los más catastrofistas) que se volverá a pagar con oro/plata, lo puedes leer tu mismo. Yo paso de buscarlo para demostrartelo.
> Yo no digo que el dinero sea un buen depósito de valor*._
> ...




Y ya que hablas de valor, ¿Podrías decirme cuál es el valor que tiene para ti el oro?


----------



## arckan69 (17 Ene 2013)

@ perillán10 dijo:

Claro cuanto más oro tengas, más grandes los billetes ¿no? Puedes decirme en que banco emisor de dinero fiat te cambian sistemáticamente tus monedas o lingotes por billetes y a qué precio?


*Y si no te comprase el oro directamente ese banco central. Y si fuese muy fácil cambiar tu oro por billetes de ese banco central (más conocido como vender tu oro) en un compro oro, y éste enviase a suiza para refundir, y finalmente lo recomprasen (con billetes de ese banco central) inversores, como por ejemplo el banco central del que hablamos. Te haría esto pensar?*

A qué precio? Precio chollo, ves a un compro oro y vende tu oro, está claramente por debajo de mercado. 

Te suena haber visto algún que otro compro oro, últimamente?


----------



## Perillán10 (17 Ene 2013)

arckan69 dijo:


> @ perillán10 dijo:
> 
> Claro cuanto más oro tengas, más grandes los billetes ¿no? Puedes decirme en que banco emisor de dinero fiat te cambian sistemáticamente tus monedas o lingotes por billetes y a qué precio?
> 
> ...



Eso que comentas ya es otra cosa y claro que se puede hacer, y se hace por desgracia con gente que tiene que malvender alguna joya para poder pagar las primeras necesidades.

Que si me suena haber visto algún compro oro últimamente? Hombre claro, los veo donde antes estaban las sucursales bancarias o las inmobiliarias... y eso si que me hace pensar.


----------



## santia (18 Ene 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> Yo lo que dije es que hay mucha gente que lo compra con la intención de especular



Cierto. Hay gente que ve el oro como inversión y no como seguro. Pero “los que acumulan”, pues eso, acumulan. O sea, no compran y venden sin parar, no especulan. Para especular, mejor el oro papel. Para acumular, mejor el oro físico (aunque, técnicamente, se denomine “oro de inversión”).




Perillán10 dijo:


> Puedes decirme en que banco emisor de dinero fiat te cambian sistemáticamente tus monedas o lingotes por billetes y a qué precio?



Los bancos centrales, por ahora, sólo compran oro a través del BIS. Por otra parte, el cambio de oro físico por papeles de colores lo hace, “sistemáticamente”, hoy día, sin problemas, el mercado.

No obstante, si llegamos a Freegold (ahora estamos al 67%), mira cómo FOFOA, describe lo que puede suceder. Atento:

Durante este tiempo, después de que el mercado de oro-papel haya caído, ese sonido de aspirador gigante que Vd. oirá cuando llame a su distribuidor y le diga que usted tiene un poco de oro para vender, será el sonido de los Bancos Centrales y de los Gigantes que estarán, en alguna parte en el otro extremo de la red del distribuidor, con su moneda ilimitada , con su demanda insaciable de oro y manteniendo su sobre-puja, como si fueran una concubina gigante aspirando una pelota de golf dorada por un estrecho tubo. A estos Gigantes y Bancos Centrales les vamos a llamar "los compradores de último recurso" para el oro. Estarán dispuestos a comprar todo el oro físico a la venta.​Lo puedes encontrar en uno de los comentarios de FOFOA en este post suyo: FOFOA: Freegold Foundations​



Perillán10 dijo:


> Y ya que hablas de valor, ¿Podrías decirme cuál es el valor que tiene para ti el oro?



Si te parece, te respondo cuando me digas qué es “valor” para ti y cual es el “valor” que tienen para ti los papeles de colores. 

Es que así, luego, nos entendemos mejor. Ya sabes.


----------



## Perillán10 (18 Ene 2013)

santia dijo:


> Cierto. Hay gente que ve el oro como inversión y no como seguro. Pero “los que acumulan”, pues eso, acumulan. O sea, no compran y venden sin parar, no especulan. Para especular, mejor el oro papel. Para acumular, mejor el oro físico (aunque, técnicamente, se denomine “oro de inversión”).
> 
> 
> Los bancos centrales, por ahora, sólo compran oro a través del BIS. Por otra parte, el cambio de oro físico por papeles de colores lo hace, “sistemáticamente”, hoy día, sin problemas, el mercado.
> ...



Lo que yo dije fue:

"Entiendo que acumulais oro con la esperanza de que desaparezca el dinero fiduciario y se rija por el patrón oro pero a mi me parece que no se volverá a pagar con oro nunca, y en el caso de que el dinero que emite cada país tenga que estar respaldado por el oro que haya en sus reservas centrales, suponiéndolo, aunque no lo creo ¿Qué te hace pensar que el estado te cambiará tu oro por un montón bien grande de sus nuevos billetes respaldados por sus reservas de oro? Acaso crees que lo harán?"

Es decir, que si se diera ese caso al tener que estar el dinero emitido respaldado por el oro, los que acumulan "supongo" que pensarán que pueden cambiar su oro a esos bancos centrales por el equivalente del dinero que respaldaría, cosa que dudo mucho.

También se da ahora la otra circunstancia, que las casas emisoras de moneda bullion cambien tus papeles por oro físico, cosa que contradice un poco el que los bancos centrales estén en una "carrera" por acumular oro.

Sobre lo que ha dicho FOFOA, no voy a hacer el chiste facilón... pues quizá lo diga porque es parte interesada y no deja de ser una opinión. También organismos de autoridad nos dijeron y nos dicen que compremos ladrillos comoa inversión y que no hay o ha habido burbuja.

Desde luego que a mi no me importa decir cuál es para mi el valor del oro, aunque no soy el más indicado porque no lo acumulo, lo trato o lo sigo (excepto por este hilo).
Para mi el primer valor que tiene es simplemente ornamental, digamos como joya. Y esto si que verdaderamente tiene años de trayectoria, por que puedes ver en los museos joyas milenarias hechas en oro.
El segundo valor diría que es el industrial, en distintos dispositivos electrónicos generalmente de alta tecnología.
Después hay un valor que yo llamaría sentimental tirando a mágico.Hay gente que se cree protegida por tenerlo, casi como el que tiene un amuleto. No me parece mal, porque si duermen más felices teniéndo, pues bueno... Pero de ahí a montarse historietas como las que se suelen leer y con los argumentos que dan... me parece hasta mal.

Respecto a los papeles, pues de momento me los cambian por productos que necesito. Digo de momento. Y sinceramente hasta me gusta más verlos en mi mano a que figuren como un montón de 01010101010101 en una cuenta bancaria.

El precio es el que fijan cuatro especuladores y que puedes ver en páginas como kitco, pero vamos, que desde mi punto de vista no hay que confundir valor con precio.

Espero haberte respondido.


----------



## Perillán10 (19 Ene 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Para mí, es este:
> 
> 24-hour Spot Chart - Gold
> 
> A día de hoy.



Confundes valor y precio.

En momentos puntuales puede tener un valor estrategico (para un país) o de salvaguarda, pero que generalmente no dura mucho. Y cuando se acaba el miedo o el peligro, el precio baja repentinamente y el valor pasa a ser el que he dicho en el comentario de arriba. Al menos para mi.


----------



## Perillán10 (19 Ene 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> ¿Por qué confundo valor y precio? Explícamelo en detalle.



Hombre... no esperarás que me tire la parrafada cuando tu me respondes con una frase o un enlace o con una respuesta a la gallega como hacen otros. Además soy yo el que vengo a convencerme de lo contrario. Te copio un texto de esos que tanto os gustan, y aunque no digo que pase exactamente igual con el oro, puede pasar algo semejante (ya lo hizo a principios de los 80):



_
La fuerte demanda comenzó a desorbitar los precios del tulipán. La fiebre se extendió fuera de la frontera holandesa, multiplicándose las inversiones extranjeras en tulipanes y por supuesto su precio. Se creó una especie de mercado de futuros, a partir de bulbos aún no recolectados. Ese fenómeno fue conocido como windhandel, “negocio de aire”, y se popularizó sobre todo en las tabernas de las pequeñas ciudades, a pesar de una prohibición de 1610, los negocios de este tipo continuaron entre particulares. Los compradores se endeudaban y se hipotecaban para adquirir las flores, y llegó un momento en que ya no se intercambiaban bulbos sino que se efectuaba una auténtica especulación financiera mediante notas de crédito. Incluso llegaron a cotizar en Bolsa, se establecieron mercados para su venta en la Bolsa de Ámsterdam, en Rotterdam, Haarlem, Alkmaar etc. En 1635, un bulbo de la variedad Semper augusta, la más preciada, era vendido a un precio de 5.500 florines (un buey para el arado costaba 120 florines). Parecía que un viejo dicho de los especuladores: “el valor de algo es lo que el comprador está dispuesto a pagar por él” era cierto. Incluso algunos timadores aseguraron poseer el tulipán negro por el que llegaron a cobrar grandes sumas de dinero. Se cuenta un chascarrillo en relación al tulipán Semper Augusta ( el que costó más de 3000 florines). Parece ser que desapareció del depósito donde estaba guardado. Mientras su dueño lo buscaba vio a un marinero (que había confundido el bulbo con una cebolla) comiéndose el tulipán y fue enviado a prisión.

Un 5 de febrero, exactamente de 1637 un lote de 99 tulipanes de gran rareza se vendió por 90.000 florines: fue la última gran venta de tulipanes. Al día siguiente se puso a la venta un lote de medio kilo por 1.250 florines sin encontrarse comprador. Se dice que una de las razones es que se había demostrado la imposibilidad de conseguir un tulipán negro. Entonces la burbuja estalló. Los precios comenzaron a caer en picado puesto que todo el mundo vendía y nadie compraba. Se habían comprometido enormes deudas para comprar flores que ya no valían nada. Las bancarrotas afectaron a todas las clases sociales. La falta de garantías de ese “colorido” mercado financiero, la imposibilidad de afrontar los contratos y el miedo, mejor dicho pánico llevaron a la economía holandesa a la quiebra.

Es curioso como una flor que para muchos es inútil porque no tiene poderes medicinales, ni culinarios, ni siquiera tiene olor y que florece solo una o dos semanas al año desatara esa fiebre. Ya sé que su valor radicó en su colorido, pero justamente la búsqueda estéril del tulipán negro (negación del color) fue lo que pinchó esta burbuja. La tulipomanía es la primera burbuja especulativa de la histórica económica o al menos es el primer fenómeno especulativo de masas del que se tiene noticia. Pero como el ser humano no aprende de las enseñanzas de tiempos pasados suele tropezar con la misma piedra. Y este siglo XXI el tulipán ha sido sustituido por el ladrillo. El comprador lo pagó muy caro, pero creyó que lo vendería a un precio muy superior a otro individuo que haría el mismo cálculo. Y así la historia ha vuelto a repetirse. ¡Pero es que la codicia humana no tiene límites!_


----------



## Perillán10 (19 Ene 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Entonces queda claro que me has respondido con una frase hecha, sin pararte a pensar a quién se la decías ¡perillán!



Queda claro eso, y algo más... Bueno creo que te he respondido a ti ienso: ¿oliváceo o cetrino?


----------



## Perillán10 (19 Ene 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Bueno, veo que además de desconocer de lo que hablas, te gusta bordear la falta de respeto. Sobre el color, pregúntale a tu madre, a ver qué te cuenta.
> 
> ¿Perillán o directamente gañán?



Tu has jugado con mi nik y yo he jugado con el tuyo. Simplemente.


----------



## Perillán10 (19 Ene 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Con la diferencia que ya llevas varias faltas de respeto leves a varios foreros. Cuéntanos, ¿qué nick usabas antes?



Ya lo dije en la página 43, yo no me he cambiado de nick ni he entrado antes por aqui.

Dices que llevo varias faltas de respeto leves a foreros, verás, creo que aquí no se puede ser juez y parte.

Me joden los vendemotos, si. Como me joden los que vendían preferentes o los que enladrillaban a la gente con eso de que "los pisos nunca bajarán". Pienso que me faltan el respeto. No se tu.


----------



## Perillán10 (19 Ene 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> De acuerdo, eres nuevo. Te sugiero entonces que admitas que existe la posibilidad de que muchos no sean vendemotos, ni tienen que ver nada con las mierdas de los pisos nunca bajan. Para acabar de convencerte, tómate el tiempo de leerte los hilos del oro. Demuestras un gran desconocimiento al comparar el oro con los tulipanes, y al comparar la situación de 1980 con la de ahora, en cuanto al oro.
> 
> Por lo demás, los que vendían ladrillo, vendían ladrillo. Los que vendían preferentes, vendían preferentes, en efecto. Aquí nadie vende nada, sino que comenta lo que le parece la mejor elección. Que algunos foreros compren o dejen de comprar unas pocas onzas no afecta en absoluto al precio del oro, si es que vas por ahí.
> 
> ...





Admito que existe la posiblidad de que muchos no sean vendemotos porque de hecho a la mayoría no los considero vendemostos sobre todo a los que intentan vender o comprar unas pocas onzas.

Pero a alguno de los que dices que he faltado el respeto, como al que he llamado charlatán si que vende algo.Fijate en su firma y cómo se presentó: "Buenos días A todos... Hemos abierto hace unas pocas semanas una tienda online...." Hoy viene diciendo que hagamos un un ejercicio sencillo:
Pan - 5 euros
Gold - 10.000$
Silver - 500$
Ibex35 - 20.000 puntos Así será el escenario según el, aunque eso si, todavía tenemos la oportunidad de comprar en su tienda online.

En el último caso que dices,si hubiera necios éstos no serían los que venden, los necios serían quienes compraran por ese precio.


----------



## hortelano (20 Ene 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> Lo que yo dije fue:
> 
> "Entiendo que acumulais oro con la esperanza de que desaparezca el dinero fiduciario y se rija por el patrón oro pero a mi me parece que no se volverá a pagar con oro nunca, y en el caso de que el dinero que emite cada país tenga que estar respaldado por el oro que haya en sus reservas centrales, suponiéndolo, aunque no lo creo ¿Qué te hace pensar que el estado te cambiará tu oro por un montón bien grande de sus nuevos billetes respaldados por sus reservas de oro? Acaso crees que lo harán?"
> 
> ...



Creo que en España (y otros paises) tiene o tenia algo mas de valor que sentimental:

Codigo civil vigente:

Artículo 1170. 

El pago de las deudas de dinero deberá hacerse en la especie pactada y, no siendo posible entregar la especie, en la moneda de plata u oro que tenga curso legal en España.

La entrega de pagarés a la orden, o letras de cambio u otros documentos mercantiles, sólo producirá los efectos del pago cuando hubiesen sido realizados, o cuando por culpa del acreedor se hubiesen perjudicado.

Entretanto la acción derivada de la obligación primitiva quedará en suspenso.


Por lo que dices los bancos centrales parece son almacenes de joyeria y Alemania ha visto el futuro en el negocio de las joyas y los ilusos que duermen tranquilos con su oro y por eso repatrian su oro.


----------



## Obi (20 Ene 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> Respecto a los papeles, pues de momento me los cambian por productos que necesito. Digo de momento. Y sinceramente hasta me gusta más verlos en mi mano a que figuren como un montón de 01010101010101 en una cuenta bancaria.



<style type="text/css"> <!-- @page { margin: 0.79in } P { margin-bottom: 0.08in } --> </style> Eres muy libre de quedarte con todos los billetes de papel moneda que quieras. Sin acritud, aquí tienes algunas utilidades que pueden tener esos billetes, en un futuro próximo.


----------



## Perillán10 (20 Ene 2013)

hortelano dijo:


> Creo que en España (y otros paises) tiene o tenia algo mas de valor que sentimental:
> 
> Codigo civil vigente:
> 
> ...



Bueno, ¿Y cuantas monedas de curso legal de oro hay en España? Podrás pagar con karlillos de plata pero su facial sigue siendo 12 Euros, o con las de 20 ó 30 pero independientemente de lo que pesen. Un cincuentín tiene facial de 50 euros aunque pese 168,75 gr.

Sobre los bancos centrales es la conclusión a la que dices que yo llego. Yo dije:

_"En momentos puntuales puede tener un valor estrategico (para un país) o de salvaguarda, pero que generalmente no dura mucho"_

De todas formás qué tiene que ver lo que hagan los bancos centrales?¿Son infalibles o qué? Muchos de ellos se endeudaron hasta las cejas o compran deuda impagable y por eso deberíamos hacerlo nosotros?

"Alemania ha visto el futuro en el negocio de las joyas", al menos tu mismo puedes ver que hay multitud de tiendas alemanas dedicadas al negocio de la venta de oro y plata. En este foro lo puedes ver en los hilos de compra venta y sitios donde comprar oro. Gran cantidad de ellos son tiendas alemanas que supongo que harán negocio.


----------



## Perillán10 (20 Ene 2013)

Obi dijo:


> <style type="text/css"> <!-- @page { margin: 0.79in } P { margin-bottom: 0.08in } --> </style> Eres muy libre de quedarte con todos los billetes de papel moneda que quieras. Sin acritud, aquí tienes algunas utilidades que pueden tener esos billetes, en un futuro próximo.



En realidad me gustaría quedarme con los que quiera pero desgraciadamente solo lo hago con los que puedo.De hecho los tengo que tener para comprar de ve en cuando alguna onza o moneda.

Sin acritud, cuando compras oro, plata o cualquier otro bien que te protegerá en el futuro supongo que pagarás en billetes. Qué curioso que los que venden oro y plata (que se supone que son los que más entienden) acepten billetes verdad?





Ha sido un verdadero placer intercambiar impresiones en este hilo con vosotros. Adios.


----------



## DenariusGold (20 Ene 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> Admito que existe la posiblidad de que muchos no sean vendemotos porque de hecho a la mayoría no los considero vendemostos sobre todo a los que intentan vender o comprar unas pocas onzas.
> 
> Pero a alguno de los que dices que he faltado el respeto, como al que he llamado charlatán si que vende algo.Fijate en su firma y cómo se presentó: "Buenos días A todos... Hemos abierto hace unas pocas semanas una tienda online...." Hoy viene diciendo que hagamos un un ejercicio sencillo:
> Pan - 5 euros
> ...


----------



## jlvljlvl (20 Ene 2013)

Leo este hilo y todos los relacionados con el oro desde tiempos inmemoriables, y como no tengo ni puta idea ni la tendre sobre subidas/bajadas de la onza de si lo podre cambiar por papel en un futuro ganando x-1 o x+1 
Me atrevi a tener un poco de oro y plata por hacerme ilusion en que lo herede el nieto/a que no tengo, dentro de mi bisoñez aurea me imagino en un futuro (ojala lejano) a mi nieto/a cambiando las onzas por comida en un mundo madmaxiano, ya veis que planteamiento tan simple.

Edito: Era por aportar algo que quizas muchos como yo aficionadetes de poca monta piensan.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ene 2013)

Hola, jlvjlvl: Pues piensa que muchos tenemos en mente la posibilidad de tu planteamiento tan "simple". En muchos de mis posts he escrito que espero que alguien "herede" mis Metales y no te creas que no he pensado en esa situación "madmaxista", que por otro lado podría estar a la vuelta de la esquina a poco que se tuerzan las cosas... No sería la primera ni la última vez que ha sucedido a lo largo de la Historia.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## jlvljlvl (20 Ene 2013)

Yo la verdad es que me pierdo leyendo a la gente que escribe por aqui del oro y la plata, intento enterarme de lo que se cuece, pero sinceramente me sobrepasa todo este tema, si es verdad que lo poco que se, es gracias al foro y a hilos como este, y cuando me decidi a comprar unas onzas en mi familia me decian ¿tu estas loco? para que quieres tener oro? pero es cada dia me inclino mas hacia los metaleros. 
Me imagino en un futuro a alguien de mi familia desenterrando en cierto sitio una caja con monedas de oro y plata para salir de un gran apuro, o quien sabe si diciendo mira el abuelo que gilipollas, compro esto en el 2011/12 y ahora vale una puta mierda. De todas formas ahora estoy esperando a que bajen las onzas por lo menos un 2,9% que es la subida del ipc. Supongo que por aqui muchos como yo en la sombra, leeran opiniones de los expertos y esperaran a ver que pueda pasar.
Saludos Fernandojcg


----------



## hortelano (20 Ene 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> Bueno, ¿Y cuantas monedas de curso legal de oro hay en España? Podrás pagar con karlillos de plata pero su facial sigue siendo 12 Euros, o con las de 20 ó 30 pero independientemente de lo que pesen. Un cincuentín tiene facial de 50 euros aunque pese 168,75 gr.
> 
> Sobre los bancos centrales es la conclusión a la que dices que yo llego. Yo dije:
> 
> ...



Es un negocio para las empresas. La venta de ese oro de inversion es una minucia en comparación con las reservas que tienen los BC. De verdad crees que lo repatrian para venderlo?? Podrían venderlo sin repatriarlo, yo no lo creo.

Creo que los que compran oro solo buscan un activo que conserve valor (el que sea) y dedican un porcentaje pequeño de capital y van acumulando poco a poco y a largo plazo, es un pequeño seguro y una forma de ahorro.

Te recomiendo que leas un libro que circula por la red sobre los Assignats, veras como muchos politicos que fueron tratados como idiotas, advirtieron sobre el riesgo de la sobreimpresion (me recuerda mucho a los criticos con la política de la FED).

Y no te enfades hombre!!


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ene 2013)

# DenariusGold: Pienso que está bien que aclares posibles "malentendidos", pero entiendo que tú no engañas a nadie, al contrario, he leído tus comentarios y, al igual que sucede con todas las cosas, hay algunos con los que estoy más de acuerdo que con otros, pero eso no es relevante puesto los que escribimos por aquí no tenemos la "verdad absoluta", aunque pueda haber alguno/s que se lo puedan creer... Y, además, si tienes un negocio que tiene conexión con este hilo pues haces bien en poner el enlace, después cada cual es libre de entrar o no en él.

# hortelano: Bastante de acuerdo con lo que comentas, al menos es mi caso personal.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## santia (21 Ene 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> …..Es decir, que si se diera ese caso al tener que estar el dinero emitido respaldado por el oro, los que acumulan "supongo" que pensarán que pueden cambiar su oro a esos bancos centrales por el equivalente del dinero que respaldaría, cosa que dudo mucho.
> 
> También se da ahora la otra circunstancia, que las casas emisoras de moneda bullion cambien tus papeles por oro físico, cosa que contradice un poco el que los bancos centrales estén en una "carrera" por acumular oro.
> 
> ...



No tienen por qué ser los bancos centrales. Puede ser el mercado. Sí tú no tienes confianza en ese dinero emitido puedes comprar oro. Si tú no tienes confianza en el oro que posees puedes cambiar tu oro por dinero.

Venta de bullion por casas de la moneda: 1 tonelada = 31.154 onzas, o sea, una sola tonelada (para los bancos centrales) son muchas onzas (para los particulares); o sea, esas ventas, realmente, no son relevantes. Voy más allá. También puedes pensar que ellos quieren que tú te familiarices con el oro y que compres oro físico, dado que el oro va a tener un papel relevante en el futuro sistema financiero.

FOFOA: una opinión, por supuesto, pero debo decirte que considero más su opinión que la tuya

Ladrillos = quedarse atado a “tu” banco de por vida, a 30-40-50 años, respondiendo con todos los bienes e ingresos presentes y futuros (como dice el forero ‘bankiero’)

Oro físico = tener unas cuantas onzas no te supone nada, no hay ataduras, no hay decenas de años, no hay empepitamiento; todo lo contrario, hay soberanía del individuo

En tu opinión, el valor del oro es:
-	ornamental
-	industrial
-	sentimental tirando a mágico

Siguiendo tu línea de exposición, para mí el valor del oro, hoy día, es, fundamentalmente:
-	depósito de valor a medio-largo plazo
-	joyería (particulares) 50,5%
-	inversión (inversores) 18,7%
-	reservas (bancos centrales) 17,4%
puede decirse que las 3 son formas de atesoramiento de oro (joyas, monedas, lingotes)​






Y, para mi, el valor de los papeles de colores es, hoy día, es solamente:
-	medio de cambio


----------



## santia (21 Ene 2013)

jlvljlvl dijo:


> ………cuando me decidi a comprar unas onzas en mi familia me decian ¿tu estas loco? para que quieres tener oro? …..



Has hecho muy bien, en mi opinión. Pero mejor que lo sepa la menos gente posible. Y mi recomendación es que las conserves hasta que seas abuelo como dices. Seguramente te lleves una sorpresa. Mientras tanto no te pongas nervioso.

En relación con la reacción de la gente o de la familia, es normal. En la actualidad, en Occidente, apenas hay cultura de lo que significa el oro como depósito de valor, apenas se conoce la historia monetaria mundial, ni estas materias se estudian en el Colegio o en la Universidad, pero …… mientras tanto …… los Bancos Centrales siguen almacenando oro.


----------



## Josebs (21 Ene 2013)

os recominedo este video sobre el oro, es muy interesante , un saludo
Videos - BOLSALIBRE


----------



## jlvljlvl (21 Ene 2013)

Josebs dijo:


> os recominedo este video sobre el oro, es muy interesante , un saludo
> Videos - BOLSALIBRE



Dan ganas de salir corriendo a comprar unas onzas despues de ver el video.


----------



## Pepíteto (22 Ene 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> London Fix Historical gold - result
> 
> claramente no es una burbuja....



Y claramente no ha entrado en tendencia lateral tras multiplicar su valor por 9 en poco mas de una década .... me pregunto que será lo siguiente que hará ienso:


----------



## Obi (22 Ene 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> London Fix Historical gold - result
> 
> claramente no es una burbuja....





Pepíteto dijo:


> Y claramente no ha entrado en tendencia lateral tras multiplicar su valor por 9 en poco mas de una década .... me pregunto que será lo siguiente que hará ienso:



<style type="text/css"> <!-- @page { margin: 0.79in } P { margin-bottom: 0.08in } --> </style> ¿La deuda pública y privada mundial ha entrado en tendencia lateral? Un gráfico comparando el precio del oro, desde 2001, con la cantidad de deuda pública USA. ¡Qué casualidad que vayan tan unidas las dos variables! La pregunta es ¿hay una burbuja en el oro; o el metal está reaccionando como valor refugio frente al aumento de la deuda?
Dollar Death Spiral Blog


----------



## Pepíteto (22 Ene 2013)

Obi dijo:


> <style type="text/css"> <!-- @page { margin: 0.79in } P { margin-bottom: 0.08in } --> </style> ¿La deuda pública y privada mundial ha entrado en tendencia lateral? Precio del oro, desde 2001, comparado con la cantidad de deuda pública USA. ¡Qué casualidad que vayan tan unidas las dos cosas! La pregunta es ¿hay una burbuja en el oro; o el metal está reaccionando como valor refugio frente a la deuda?
> Dollar Death Spiral Blog



En el oro ha entrado todo quisqui bien como valor refugio, bien como inversión siguiendo la estela de los anteriores, también por el hecho de que todos los gurús aconsejan incluir oro en las carteras como diversificación. La pregunta clave es ¿Qué pasará si sigue lateral-descendente como lleva hace año y medio? Pues que la gente saldrá corriendo, habrá estampida y desplome, como dicta la lógica puesto que nada puede estar subiendo indefinidamente.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (22 Ene 2013)

Pepíteto dijo:


> En el oro ha entrado todo quisqui bien como valor refugio, bien como inversión siguiendo la estela de los anteriores, también por el hecho de que todos los gurús aconsejan incluir oro en las carteras como diversificación. La pregunta clave es ¿Qué pasará si sigue lateral-descendente como lleva hace año y medio? Pues que la gente saldrá corriendo, habrá estampida y desplome, como dicta la lógica puesto que nada puede estar subiendo indefinidamente.



Lo que la logica dicta es que si la unidad de medida se reduce indefinidamente, y esto es matematicamente trivial, los valores medidos en dicha unidad aumentaran tambien indefinidamente. El limite no esta en cuanto puede subir el oro, sino en cuanto puede bajar el dolar antes de que hayan disturbios por la subida de la energia y alimentos.

Y lo de que todo quisqui ha entrado en oro no es nisquiera una exageracion, pero es cierto que acbara pasando.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (22 Ene 2013)

En Safehaven.com | Preservation of Capital , página bastante relevante que compila artículos de autores conocidos, están día sí y día también alabando las bonanzas de invertir en oro desde hace un tiempo, sin embargo estas "buenas noticias" no repercuten en una subida del valor, que cada cual interprete esto como quiera.

Hay que tener en cuenta que la hipótesis de la subida del oro está basada en que se ha creado mucho dinero fiat, y se está asumiento que esta tendencia va a continuar ad infinitum.

Si se produjera una quiebra lo suficientemente grande ( de hecho en Hispanistán estamos asistiendo a simpas parciales cuando se le hace asumir a la ciudadanía subidones de impuestos y recortes en servicios... y pronto asistiremos a un simpa parcial en las pensiones, aunque esto no es relevante a nivel mundial, pero sirve como ejemplo ), o si los USA deciden "convencer", tio Sam mediante, a sus acreedores de que les va a pagar Rita, todas estas necesidades de dinero futuro desaparecerían y con ello gran parte de este dinero fiat. Luego todo dependería del resultado de este conflicto también.

En cualquier caso hay que mantener los ojos abiertos y que cada cuál tome sus decisiones razonadas.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ene 2013)

La "lógica" de las cosas dice que el Oro, y también la Plata, debería estar cotizando bastante más arriba de lo que lo hace. Imagino que estarán haciendo todos los "malabarismos" posibles para "sujetar" la cotización.
De todas formas, muchos de los que escribimos en este tipo de hilos no seguimos la cotización de los Metales preciosos. Es como cuando contratas un seguro del hogar y del vehículo, si no pasa nada pues habrás perdido dinero, pero si pasa está "cubierto" total o parcialmente. Pues si lo trasladamos a los Metales tiene el mismo objetivo, es decir "preservar" unos bienes.
Luego, hay la componente "extra" que apunta Estudiante Tesorero y que son posibles revueltas sociales que pudieran desembocar en un colapso económico u algo que ahora mismo no conocemos, pero que "bueno" podría no serlo...


----------



## arckan69 (22 Ene 2013)

A largo plazo habrá colapso. 

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2013-01-22/please-welcome-uk-global-currency-wars UK

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2013-...monetization-devaluation-stabilization-retali Japón

y a alguien le suena China, y USA? Relajación cuantitativa? 
LTRO €?


Batalla de divisas era... Si, definitivamente, esto no va a acabar bien


----------



## fff (23 Ene 2013)

Pepíteto dijo:


> En el oro ha entrado todo quisqui bien como valor refugio, bien como inversión siguiendo la estela de los anteriores, también por el hecho de que todos los gurús aconsejan incluir oro en las carteras como diversificación. La pregunta clave es ¿Qué pasará si sigue lateral-descendente como lleva hace año y medio? Pues que la gente saldrá corriendo, habrá estampida y desplome, como dicta la lógica puesto que nada puede estar subiendo indefinidamente.



Realmente tu conoces a gente que compre oro/plata para refugiarse o invertir? Yo no conozco a nadie! Y cuando lo he comentado, en plan, "no parece mala idea" a ver que dice la gente, el que mas dice que esta muy caro y nada mas. Nadie sabe de economia, la gente solo se queja de los politicos y a otros háblales solo de futbol...
Yo tengo 4 monedas, que espero dejarlas a mis hijos -y en el peor de los casos por si aca... Si el oro se desplomara compraria alguna mas 

... por supuesto, algun dia se formará una burbuja en el oro -y las monedas fiat se derrumbarán-, pero o se sacan un buen truco de la manga o dudo que lo volvamos a ver a menos de 1500$ por poner un ejemplo, *siendo 1500$ lo que puedes comprar hoy con 1500$*.
... y nadie, nadie,... excepto los engañados que van a los compro oro, venderá su oro cuando caiga a menos de ese precio...


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (23 Ene 2013)

[YOUTUBE]T8hBe24aeoA[/YOUTUBE]

2 preguntas:

-La relación del precio del oro y las divisas están conectadas?
-Dónde se puede comprar oro sin abrir una tienda de esas de "compro oro"?


----------



## Señor Conservador (23 Ene 2013)

Eso pienso yo, si se dsrrumba el precio... mejor, compraria en massa de cara al futuro, no busco ganar dinero, solo diversificar y si hace falta asumiendo perdidas de hasta el 60%
De lo unico que me arrepiento es de no haber comprado mas hace años, pero era muy joven


----------



## santia (23 Ene 2013)

Pepíteto dijo:


> Y claramente no ha entrado en tendencia lateral tras multiplicar su valor por 9 en poco mas de una década .... me pregunto que será lo siguiente que hará ienso:



y ¿por qué crees tú que ha “multiplicado su valor por 9 en poco más de una década”?




LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> 2 preguntas:
> -La relación del precio del oro y las divisas están conectadas?
> -Dónde se puede comprar oro sin abrir una tienda de esas de "compro oro"?



- piensa mejor algo así como que el oro tiene valor constante y que son las divisas, en las que cotiza el oro, las que se devalúan; en este hilo, tienes alguna gráfica al respecto muy clarificadora

- comprar oro: es fácil pero si estás empezando, mejor compra en tiendas reconocidas (tipo Oro Express, Oro Direct, etc.), también en tiendas reconocidas en Internet; compra lo que se denomina oro de inversión (nada de joyería ni de numismática)

- piensa en largo plazo, o sea, compra con dinero que no necesites a corto o medio plazo

- cuanta menos gente lo sepa, mejor

- lee los hilos ... y lo que no son los hilos


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (23 Ene 2013)

Achumfer dijo:


> Eso pienso yo, si se dsrrumba el precio... mejor, compraria en massa de cara al futuro, no busco ganar dinero, solo diversificar y si hace falta asumiendo perdidas de hasta el 60%
> De lo unico que me arrepiento es de no haber comprado mas hace años, pero era muy joven



Yo me arrepiento de haber empezao en 2007, no te digo más...


----------



## Kennedy (23 Ene 2013)

Pepíteto dijo:


> Y claramente no ha entrado en tendencia lateral tras multiplicar su valor por 9 en poco mas de una década .... me pregunto que será lo siguiente que hará ienso:



Gracias por la gráfica.
No me habia fijado hasta ahora, pero es que veo que las correcciones de 2008 y 2011-2012 son clavadas! Alrededor de un año de tendencia bajista, misma pendiente... No soy un experto en AT, pero tiene pinta de ser el principio de la tercera fase de subida...


----------



## Kennedy (23 Ene 2013)

_Iniciado por Perillán10 

El precio es el que fijan cuatro especuladores y que puedes ver en páginas como kitco, pero vamos, que desde mi punto de vista no hay que confundir valor con precio._

¿Y cuál es el valor del dólar?
Y no me vale 0.75 euros. Eso ya lo sé.

Creo que intentar averiguar cuál es el valor del dólar medido en onzas de oro, o en onzas de plata, es mucho más interesante que intentar averiguar cuál es el valor del oro o la plata en dólares.


----------



## Kennedy (24 Ene 2013)

_Iniciado por Perillán10 
Sin acritud, cuando compras oro, plata o cualquier otro bien que te protegerá en el futuro supongo que pagarás en billetes. Qué curioso que los que venden oro y plata (que se supone que son los que más entienden) acepten billetes verdad?_


¿Qué te has fumao? Preséntame a tu camello!


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ene 2013)

Hola, mabv1976: Gracias por la noticia que es preocupante, aunque no inesperada para mí. ¿Conoces el "freegold"? Entra en la web de Atanor y verás como esto se puede relacionar con el enlace que proporcionas.
Parece que el "círculo" se está cerrando...
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Tichy (24 Ene 2013)

Gracias mabv1976. Pego un párrafo del artículo:



> Por ello recomienda mantener los metales preciosos fuera del sistema bancario y en jurisdicciones donde nunca antes se haya confiscado oro en el pasado. El experto señala que el argumento que esgrimirán los gobiernos cuando llegue la hiperinflación, será “medidas drásticas para tiempos desesperados” y que los derechos de propiedad podrán ser suspendidos y dar comienzo una fase de confiscación. Ve posible que los gobiernos acuciados por encontrar financiación podrán empezar a nacionalizar empresas, casas, tierras de cultivo…y probablemente confisquen también metales preciosos”.



A algunos les parecerá exagerado o catastrofista. A mí lo que no me parece es improbable.


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (24 Ene 2013)

Tichy dijo:


> Gracias mabv1976. Pego un párrafo del artículo:
> 
> 
> 
> A algunos les parecerá exagerado o catastrofista. A mí lo que no me parece es improbable.



Yo es que con la doble negación me hago la picha un lío!


----------



## maragold (24 Ene 2013)




----------



## carloszorro (24 Ene 2013)

maragold dijo:


>



El gráfico muestra un par de cositas, primera que la deuda es la auténtica burbuja y la segunda que es falso que se estén recortando gastos.


----------



## hortera (26 Ene 2013)

Agrrense, viene la guerra global de monedas - LLENO DE ENERGA - Cotizalia.com


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Ene 2013)

Cualquier día sale otra "Ley" que al igual que con las cuentas abiertas fuera de España, se obligue a declarar el que tenga alguna moneda de Au ó Ag...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (27 Ene 2013)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Cualquier día sale otra "Ley" que al igual que con las cuentas abiertas fuera de España, se obligue a declarar el que tenga alguna moneda de Au ó Ag...



Como te decia: Es posible, pero como en este caso no habra "un tercero chivato" pueden esperar tranquilos a que declare nada... (antes de que se adelante un listo, las tiendas pueden chivarse devla venta, pero no de la posesion).


----------



## Rafacoins (27 Ene 2013)

Eso ya ha pasado en EEUU hace muchos años. Según he leido era ilegal tener mas de una onza de oro en casa a finales del siglo XIX. De ahi que algunas monedas como la famosa águila doble valgan tanto por ser tan escasas


----------



## racional (28 Ene 2013)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Cualquier día sale otra "Ley" que al igual que con las cuentas abiertas fuera de España, se obligue a declarar el que tenga alguna moneda de Au ó Ag...



Eso es imposible que pase hoy en dia. Pero si que queda un registro porque desde el año pasado o asi en orodirect te piden copia del DNI para comprar.


----------



## seerkan (28 Ene 2013)

El oro pierde brillo: los inversores buscan menos seguridad y más rentabilidad - CincoDías.com


----------



## FoSz2 (28 Ene 2013)

¿Se ha puesto ya este video?

[Youtube]HBTChq5mP2E[/Youtube]


----------



## jlvljlvl (28 Ene 2013)

Sin ser ningun experto pienso, si algo tangible esta bien, pero su valor se basa precisamente en la moneda y son indivisibles, una cosa va con la otray el oro sin moneda no sirve mas que de pisapapeles bonito y como apunta javier es como el ladrillo, todo el mundo queria invertir en ladrillo por que es algo tangible y cuando lo reventaron pluf, se acabo, no lo quiere nadie, y es que mioentras el oro no tenga valor propio y dependa de que tiene el valor por el que se pueda cambiar moneda, preferire el dinero que es mas "facil" de conseguir.

*Pues esta es una de las respuestas en el cincodias, yo que no tengo ni puta idea me asombro de que alguien compare un ladrillo con por ejemplo 1 gramo de oro, solo pensar que este metal lleva desde hace 4000 años volviendo locos a los humanos...joder compararlo con un puto ladrillo de arcilla.*


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (28 Ene 2013)

jlvljlvl dijo:


> Sin ser ningun experto pienso, si algo tangible esta bien, pero su valor se basa precisamente en la moneda y son indivisibles, una cosa va con la otray el oro sin moneda no sirve mas que de pisapapeles bonito y como apunta javier es como el ladrillo, todo el mundo queria invertir en ladrillo por que es algo tangible y cuando lo reventaron pluf, se acabo, no lo quiere nadie, y es que mioentras el oro no tenga valor propio y dependa de que tiene el valor por el que se pueda cambiar moneda, preferire el dinero que es mas "facil" de conseguir.
> 
> *Pues esta es una de las respuestas en el cincodias, yo que no tengo ni puta idea me asombro de que alguien compare un ladrillo con por ejemplo 1 gramo de oro, solo pensar que este metal lleva desde hace 4000 años volviendo locos a los humanos...joder compararlo con un puto ladrillo de arcilla.*



Curiosamente el "ladrillo" al que se refiere el comentarista SI tiene valor propio, como algunos dirían: "la vivienda sirve de algo, pero un cacho de oro no tiene ninguna utilidad". La "falta de utilidad" es precisamente una de las características que lo convierten en un buen producto monetario. En resumen, que el comentarista cree que el oro es buena inversión porque es "tangible" y lo puede sobar. ::


----------



## Vidar (28 Ene 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> No te alarmes en demasía. El ilustre ejemplar de asno ibérico que ha perpetrado el comentario que nos traes sin duda jamás se ha parado a pensar acerca de la naturaleza del dinero. Por otra parte, jamás se sentirá solo: todos los que comparan el oro con los tulipanes o los sellos le acompañan en su alegre trotar por fascinante y transitado mundo del desconocimiento.



Por eso no está de más el trabajo de EGB que ha puesto Janus, hay gente muy muy confundida.

.


----------



## platanoes (28 Ene 2013)

...Bueno, si ahora la discusión es que fue más antiguo, el oro o la vivienda, está claro que gana la vivienda si consideramos el uso de las cuevas naturales. Si nos remontamos a edificaciones construidas por la acción antrópica, no sabría responder. y menos datar si esas primeras edificaciones eran de bloques de arcilla (el invento del ladrillo) o previamente eran de madera y paja.
Como dato puedo poner que la edad del bronce fue anterior a la edad del hierro, pero no sabría poner fecha a la edad del oro...


----------



## jlvljlvl (29 Ene 2013)

platanoes dijo:


> ...Bueno, si ahora la discusión es que fue más antiguo, el oro o la vivienda, está claro que gana la vivienda si consideramos el uso de las cuevas naturales. Si nos remontamos a edificaciones construidas por la acción antrópica, no sabría responder. y menos datar si esas primeras edificaciones eran de bloques de arcilla (el invento del ladrillo) o previamente eran de madera y paja.
> Como dato puedo poner que la edad del bronce fue anterior a la edad del hierro, pero no sabría poner fecha a la edad del oro...





*"Sin embargo, debido a su rareza, gran valor para el mismo peso y volumen, facilidad de manipulación, divisibilidad sin merma de valor, homogeneidad y aceptación general, el oro se ha venido utilizando como moneda de cambio universalmente aceptada durante muchos siglos y hasta tiempos muy recientes. En Occidente, la primera moneda acuñada tal como lo hacemos hoy día (con idéntico peso, forma y marcas de anverso y reverso) aparece en las costas de Asia Menor (actual Turquía) sobre el año 650 aJC, atribuidas a Cresus, rey de Lidia."*

El Oro en la Antigüedad | Historia Oro | Joyas Oro - Joyería Dabra

*Personalmente lo mas impresionante que yo vi, fue la mascara de Tutankamon en el museo Egipcio, los primeros objetos conocidos de este metal al sexto milenio aJC., encontrados en las tumbas prehistóricas de Egipto*


----------



## hortelano (29 Ene 2013)

platanoes dijo:


> ...Bueno, si ahora la discusión es que fue más antiguo, el oro o la vivienda, está claro que gana la vivienda si consideramos el uso de las cuevas naturales. Si nos remontamos a edificaciones construidas por la acción antrópica, no sabría responder. y menos datar si esas primeras edificaciones eran de bloques de arcilla (el invento del ladrillo) o previamente eran de madera y paja.
> Como dato puedo poner que la edad del bronce fue anterior a la edad del hierro, pero no sabría poner fecha a la edad del oro...



La edad del oro no existe como tal... El oro se utilizaba en intercambios comerciales junto al resto de metales ya desde la edad del bronce. En España se han encontrado piezas de oro del calcolitico o edad del cobre - 3000 a.C. 

Lamina de oro repujado (El gandul, Carmona, Sevilla) 3000-2000 a.C:

Red Digital de Colecciones de Museos de España - Visor de imagenes

Desde que se comercia los metales tiene valor monetario. Las primeras monedas de oro (entendiendo como moneda emitida por una autoridad) se atribuyen al reino de Lidia, s.VI a.C (Turquia). 

Un siglo después el presocrático Heráclito el obscuro escribia:

Todas las cosas se cambian en fuego y el fuego en todas las cosas, así como las mercancías por oro y el oro por mercancías

Los términos moneda y dinero proceden del imperio romano. La palabra Moneta (la que avisa) es la diosa Juno, junto a cuyo templo se empezarón a acuñar monedas. Dinero procede de la palabra denario, moneda romana que se empleo durante siglos.


In gold we trust!


----------



## Empalador (31 Ene 2013)

No se si está repetido, pero este artículo es muy interesante. Explica la situación actual de las reservas de oro de Nueva York y como irá evolucionando la situación.

The Disappearing Gold - International Man


----------



## Condor (31 Ene 2013)

Uffff, uffff, ufffff

El que quiera oro me parece que se va a hartar de tenerlo!!!!Tercer ataque a los 1650, si los traspasa nos vamos a 1550

Que opinas Arruinaeitor? todas las pésimas noticias y no termina de subir ni con toda la caballería de malas noticias económicas....

Vamos a tener que atentar contra la torre Eiffel, el stadium de los yankees, la super bowl, o contra todos a la vez más el bigben para lograr esos 2400 que debería valer el oro según inflación.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (31 Ene 2013)

Yo lo que entreveo es que todo TODO es una estrategía estudiada para empobrecer a la población...ya sea comprando Pisos, Terrenos, Oro, Plata, Depositos, Preferentes, Ibex-35, Cayennes ó Latas de Sardinas en Aceite...porque los gobiernos mundiales se pueden poner de acuerdo en ningunear el oro subiendo el precio ahora para despúes hacerlo desplomar a nivel 0...8:


----------



## fff (31 Ene 2013)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> los gobiernos mundiales se pueden poner de acuerdo en ningunear el oro subiendo el precio ahora para despúes hacerlo desplomar a nivel 0...8:



El dia que el oro se desplome, sera el papel. El físico dejara de venderse y pasara a comprarse. Y te lo compraran a cualquier precio porque sabran que lo que te dan a cambio no valdra nada...
NADIE regalara su oro, no porque valga más o menos, sino porque sera lo unico que valga. 

PD: Todo esto son suposiciones ienso: :Baile: ... ojalá no lleguemos a ello :


----------



## Condor (31 Ene 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Opino que eres un tonto de los cojones irrespetuoso. Aparte de un necio ignorante. Y de un cacas que solamente aparece cuando el oro corrige, *jamás cuando sube*.
> 
> Aparte de un insensible mentecato, por eso de decir que hay que atentar para que suba nada. Si no fueras un imbécil integral te darías cuenta de lo grave de la situación AHORA. Como lo eres, te darás cuenta cuando sea evidente para todos. En el camino es posible que te cagues la pata abajo.



Veo que no le gusta que se refieran a usted directamente cuándo fue usted el que empezó a no respetar a los demás, ahora te jodes Soplapolleitor

Y eso de el oro subiendo... cuándo sucede? 

Lo de insensible se lo dices a los que ejecutan atentados de falsa bandera, o eso nunca sucede liberal eructasemen?

No sabes como me encantaría que de verdad TODOS se enteren de lo grave de la situación de verdad y cuándo te des cuenta de ello ya veremos quien se caga, si tú con tu puto oro o el que te apunte para quitártelo.

Me la comes y a callar, o no, a aprender a hablar con la boca llena.


----------



## Buster (1 Feb 2013)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Yo lo que entreveo es que todo TODO es una estrategía estudiada para empobrecer a la población...ya sea comprando Pisos, Terrenos, Oro, Plata, Depositos, Preferentes, Ibex-35, Cayennes ó Latas de Sardinas en Aceite...porque los gobiernos mundiales se pueden poner de acuerdo en ningunear el oro subiendo el precio ahora para despúes hacerlo desplomar a nivel 0...8:



Desgraciadamente he de estar de acuerdo.

Rubén Manso lo explica perfectamente en esta conferencia:

[YOUTUBE]HBTChq5mP2E[/YOUTUBE]

A partir del minuto 27.

Y que los "heavy metals" tomen nota: esta conferencia la organiza la AEMP.


----------



## Empalador (1 Feb 2013)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Yo lo que entreveo es que todo TODO es una estrategía estudiada para empobrecer a la población...ya sea comprando Pisos, Terrenos, Oro, Plata, Depositos, Preferentes, Ibex-35, Cayennes ó Latas de Sardinas en Aceite...porque los gobiernos mundiales se pueden poner de acuerdo en ningunear el oro subiendo el precio ahora para despúes hacerlo desplomar a nivel 0...8:



Obviamente ese es el objetivo de los que poseen grandes fortunas y eso nunca va a cambiar.

Pero si no compras nada y te quedas con la moneda fiat te quedas en peor posición aún.

Por lo tanto en nuestra situación tenemos que escoger aquella opción con la que perdamos menos... ya que todas son malas.


----------



## Buster (1 Feb 2013)

aceitunator siempre mirando el dedo y no la luna...






A ver si dejas de cocear y de andar herrado por el foro y aprendes algo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (1 Feb 2013)

Buster dijo:


> aceitunator siempre mirando el dedo y no la luna...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Pero qué dices? Aceitunator tiene toda la razón. Cóndor y tú estáis llegando al paroxismo.

Si todo diera igual, tal y como muchos afirmáis, estariamos pagando y ahorrando todavía en conchas, sal o especias. Dejad de decir chorradas, por favor.

Las élites intentan mantener su status e impedir la permeabilidad social. Está en nuestras manos rebelarnos ante todo eso y arrancar la soberanía monetaria de las suyas.


----------



## silverwindow (1 Feb 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Opino que eres un tonto de los cojones irrespetuoso. Aparte de un necio ignorante. Y de un cacas que solamente aparece cuando el oro corrige, jamás cuando sube.
> 
> Aparte de un insensible mentecato, por eso de decir que hay que atentar para que suba nada. Si no fueras un imbécil integral te darías cuenta de lo grave de la situación AHORA. Como lo eres, te darás cuenta cuando sea evidente para todos. En el camino es posible que te cagues la pata abajo.



se te ve nervioso arruineitor,muy nervioso.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Feb 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Opino que eres un tonto de los cojones irrespetuoso. Aparte de un necio ignorante. Y de un cacas que solamente aparece cuando el oro corrige, jamás cuando sube.
> 
> Aparte de un insensible mentecato, por eso de decir que hay que atentar para que suba nada. Si no fueras un imbécil integral te darías cuenta de lo grave de la situación AHORA. Como lo eres, te darás cuenta cuando sea evidente para todos. En el camino es posible que te cagues la pata abajo.



Estas reportado. Ahora veremos si te banean ó eres un mamarracho a sueldo. 8:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Feb 2013)

Condor dijo:


> Veo que no le gusta que se refieran a usted directamente cuándo fue usted el que empezó a no respetar a los demás, ahora te jodes Soplapolleitor
> 
> Y eso de el oro subiendo... cuándo sucede?
> 
> ...



Tranquilo, al sujeto este no voy a parar de reportarlo hasta que lo baneen. Si no lo hacen quedara retratado como lo que es, un Trollaco barato puesto aqui para desmontar todo el tinglado que tienen montado con el metal...ahora "veremos" como actúan los moderadores ó sí existen 2 varas de medir. :rolleye:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Feb 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Desgraciadamente he de estar de acuerdo.
> 
> Rubén Manso lo explica perfectamente en esta conferencia:
> 
> ...



Vamos a reportarle cada vez que insulte.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Feb 2013)

¿ Que se puede esperar de un tipo que lleva 6 meses registrado y que ya lleva más de 3.000 mensajes ?...ienso:...¿ Es un bien pagao ?...:rolleye:

Cada vez que aparezcas te voy a reportar...si te banean bien, y si no te voy a desemascarar delante de todo el Foro.......estoy ya harto.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Feb 2013)

A todo el mundo se le puede escapar un insulto en un momento acalorado, pero lo este tío es acoso y derribo...si al final no le banean, el que me largo sere Yo, pero entonces se vera que aqui hay foreros de 1ª y foreros de 2ª...:abajo:


----------



## Condor (1 Feb 2013)

Apreciado Aceitunator, reconozco que me he pasado, retiro lo dicho y le pido disculpas por llamarlo liberal.

Respecto a lo que nos ocupa, no me vale que me digas que corrige, por qué el oro no puede con la resistencia abierta desde septiembre?

Lo de deshuevado, si llega el momento y las condiciones ya se demostrará, o no.


----------



## santia (1 Feb 2013)

Condor dijo:


> Uffff, uffff, ufffff
> El que quiera oro me parece que se va a hartar de tenerlo!!!!Tercer ataque a los 1650, si los traspasa nos vamos a 1550



Recuerda que ese es el precio del oro papel al que puede comprarse, por ahora, afortunadamente, el oro físico.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (1 Feb 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> En definitiva, si tu petición tiene éxito solamente se perderá mi participación por aquí. De manera que, si se dan las circunstancias adecuadas, los hilos de metales del foro burbuja.info quedarán en manos de gente como condor, tú, buster, silverwindow y similares. Lo cual, evidentemente, no afecta en absoluto a mis finanzas personales. Que Dios te de una larga vida.



Pues eso sería un putadón para los que aprendemos muchísimo leyéndote. Y para el foro, claro, espero que Calopez no sea tan estúpido...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Feb 2013)

Solicito baneo.


----------



## pislacho10 (1 Feb 2013)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Solicito baneo.



Yo solicito que aportes críticas constructivas y que dejes de patalear como un crío, aquí estamos para debatir y aprender, no para tirarnos los platos a la cabeza. Un saludo.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (1 Feb 2013)

Anda que Aceitunator, que darle el gusto a los metalmonguers porque te baneen...no insultes y ya está.


----------



## FoSz2 (1 Feb 2013)




----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Feb 2013)

le dijo la sarten al cazo...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Feb 2013)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Anda que Aceitunator, que darle el gusto a los metalmonguers porque te baneen...no insultes y ya está.



Otro ignorado y reportado more...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Feb 2013)

Se os debe de hacer muuuuuyyyyyy largooooo el fin del mundo....llevais así desde 2009...y USA y sus 12 portaviones parece que no os hacen mucho caso...siempre os queda la posibilidad de invadirla utilizando vuestras Filarmonicas....:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (1 Feb 2013)

Yo el problema que veo es que, entre austríacos, se puede discutir. Algunos apoyarán un patrón, otros otro. Pero el lenguaje en el que se expresan es entendible y común. Es algo así como 

Austríaco 1: 2+2=5
Austríaco 2: 2+2=3
Austríaco 3: 2+2=7

Y entre ellos discuten, aportan deducciones, pruebas, experiencias. No llegan a un consenso, pero se divierten y aprenden

Pero resulta que llega al hilo un keynesiano y escribe:

Keynesiano 1: 2+2=manzanas.

Envía el post, se cabrea cuando lo llaman ignorante y borrico, y luego pide el reporte con varias faltas de ortografía para los austríacos :XX:


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (1 Feb 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> más 10 carcajadas



Si me banean no se pierde na.



El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Otro ignorado y reportado more...



Se da por aludido...¿No séra ud un metalmonguer?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Feb 2013)

¿ Con que mano debe sujetar el arco ? ¿ Con la derecha ó con la izquierda ?...ienso:


----------



## remonster (1 Feb 2013)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> A todo el mundo se le puede escapar un insulto en un momento acalorado, pero lo este tío es acoso y derribo...si al final no le banean, el que me largo sere Yo, pero *entonces se vera que aqui hay foreros de 1ª y foreros de 2ª*...:abajo:



Claro que hay foreros de primera, de segunda, de tercera,...sólo hay que ver lo que aporta cada cual...vosotros pura mierda...vaya panda de acomplejados y envidiosos. No es culpa nuestra que en vuestra puta vida os haya salido un negocio bien...ni siquiera por la teoría del reloj parado...:XX:


----------



## PCH1111 (1 Feb 2013)

¿Hay una burbuja en el oro?

Interesante artículo, a ver quien lo despelleja primero


----------



## jlvljlvl (2 Feb 2013)

Oro. – ¿Es el patrón oro la solución?

Interesante articulo, pros y contras del patron oro.

Oro. ? ¿Es el patrón oro la solución? - BOLSALIBRE

Por que esta batalla historica entre el billete verde y la onza de oro?


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Feb 2013)

Hola. jlvljlvl: Interesante aportación que ya conocía. Ese enlace está muy bien para conocer sobre los metales, tanto sobre el Oro como la Plata...
Yo no creo que exista ninguna "batalla histórica" entre el Oro y el USD. Es muy simple de entender, el Oro ha sido un medio de pago aceptado durante millares de años y el USD, en términos "históricos", es de reciente creación.
De hecho, fueron los revolucionarios estadounidenses los que emplearon para financiarse los "continentales". Al finalizar la Guerra de la Independencia, los Estados Unidos adoptaron el daler mexicano y de ahí al dólar americano que ahora conocemos. Por tanto, una existencia de poco más de dos siglos y como moneda de referencia desde la "imposición" del petrodólar.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## FoSz2 (2 Feb 2013)

Los argumentos que da son fl


> Yo creo que hay una burbuja en el ORO, pero no puedo decirle si ha terminado ya. Simplemente me baso en que todo el mundo dice que el ORO nunca puede caer.



Usando ese "simple análisis visual/chartista", qué opinará el autor de esto:


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (2 Feb 2013)

Buenas a todos, llevaba mucho sin escribir en el foro pero veo confusión de algunos en lo que al oro se refiere, y falta de visión geoestrategica, y quiero expresar lo que yo veo.
Los que dirigen los hilos del poder mundial, van a sembrar el pánico entre los metaleros que se niegan a acudir a los Compro Oro.
Los apátridas que dirigen los megacapitales que a su vez hacen las leyes sobornando todos los instrumentos del poder político y subirtiendolos en un conjunto de intereses corporativos, dirigen los gobiernos a su antojo y atacan a los metales para apoderarse del último recurso que puede salvaros. 
El Oro y la Plata es el único dinero real y lo saben, por eso lo quieren todo y para ellos lo están acaparando mientras siembran el terror y así conseguirlos al mejor precio, pero ya falta muy poco para que empiece la fiesta.
Todo empezará en abril y cogerá a muchos por sorpresa, habiendo vendido los incautos, en cuanto se publiquen los informes de ingresos de los EE.UU. todo el teatro se vendrá abajo, la bolsa norteamericana se desplomará, los Brics lo saben, una alianza UE-BRICS podría salvarnos de la hecatombe a los europeos?
Siria e Irán están preparados para la guerra, China y Rusia también, la tercera guerra mundial se acerca, porque todo apunta a ello, detrás de la guerra de Japón y China a punto de estallar, hay quien solo ve la causa aparente de unas islas rocosas despobladas, pero es solo la chispa que buscan para iniciar la guerra de divisas para ver quien impone la nueva moneda de reserva mundial ya que el dollar no va a sobrevivir esta vez, porque su deuda es inmensa y los derivados se lo comieron todo, ya no hay una sola razón por lo que se mantenga en pie el castillo de naipes de EE.UU, solo su alianza con Japón y el Reino Unido no les servirá para mantener este sistema financiero que a nadie más interesa ya, todas las naciones van a exigir a partir de este momento una divisa mundial nueva, el desencadenante de Abril 2013 será nefasto ya que la deuda acumulada junto a los derivados financieros hacen un volumen totalmente imposible de pagar por toda la población mundial en muchas décadas, ninguna sociedad lo permitiría.
El oro bajará un poco para a partir de abril duplicar su precio entre 2013-2014, y puede llegar a 5000 en 2015. Pronto se impondrá el iva del 21% al oro de inversión para atajar la caída de sus monedas fiducidarias pero no les servirá de nada, puesto que el dinero FIAT perderá toda la confianza de la población en general y los que no hayan conseguido comprar oro a tiempo, pagarán 150 o 200 euros por una onza de plata.


----------



## pep007 (2 Feb 2013)

Condor dijo:


> Y ante este apocalíptico panorama te salvarás simplemente por el hecho de tener oro?
> 
> Intento comprender las propiedades monetarias de este metal y ahora tengo que intentar comprender sus propiedades "inmunizantes" ante una tercera guerra mundial, el caos, la destrucción, etc; no le supongo virtud a un valor cuya alza se fundamente sobre terribles conjeturas porque, de cumplirse, lo maldeciremos irremediablemente.
> 
> Las razones más o menos válidas que intentas enumerar son suficientes para cumplir con aquello de comprar con el rumor a la espera de la noticia con la que se cumple el adagio: vender, al mejor precio claro.



Lo que nos salva de la pobreza es la especialización del trabajo, los neosocialistas al acabar con el dinero real conseguirán acabar con la especialización y como no, con el trabajo. Es importantísimo introducir de nuevo el dinero real, oro y plata, para mantener la especialización. De lo contrario vendrá la autosuficiencia madmaxiana donde todos seremos miserables.

Lo único que puede evitar este escenario apocalíptico es conseguir mantener vivas la relaciones entre las personas, para ello hay que eliminar el virus del software de comunicación, hay que abandonar el software FIAT fácilmente infectable y pasar a un software prácticamente inexpugnable como la UML flotante o el patrón oro universalmente redimible desde al menos 1 onza o menos, de esta manera evitaremos que peligrosos virus políticos o virus banqueros interfieren entre nuestras relaciones, en nuestra moral y en nuestros deseos.

Saludos y suerte a todos.


----------



## pep007 (2 Feb 2013)

mabv1976 dijo:


> Sinceramente, creo que estamos en los albores de algo que ni los keynesianos ni los austríacos, ni el resto de corrientes han previsto.. veremos por donde sale todo esto.. pero algo está claro, cuando todos los países esperan salir del estancamiento o depresión exportando...¿quien importa? y mientras tanto financian sus deudas con fotocopias..



Es que la mayoría de los dirigentes son miopes keynesianos, no se dan cuenta que la solución es interna, basta acabar con el merme para acabar con la depresión, el problema es que el merme es la savia de la que viven ellos, los políticos y los banqueros.


----------



## carloszorro (2 Feb 2013)

Marc Faber :You are in Great Danger if you don't own any GOLD | MARC FABER BLOG

Si ustedes no tienen nada de oro corren un gran peligro. :8:


----------



## jlvljlvl (3 Feb 2013)

La hostia Humano de Plata, todo eso que dices pinta muy mal, yo la verdad que lo que valga ahora la onza de oro o lo que valga dentro de 5 años me da igual, tengo algo pensando en un futuro muy lejano, no pretendo hacer negocio con el oro, precisamente todo eso que vaticinas es por lo que quiero tener oro, lo quiero por si tengo que cambiarlo por gasolina, comida, leña para hacer fuego o agua potable, o cualquier cosa que mi familia necesite en un futuro y tenga alguien que me lo cambie por oro, no se igual os parece muy simple, pero es lo que pienso.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Feb 2013)

Hola, jlvljvl: No, de "simple" no tiene nada. Por el "camino" que vamos... Aunque en esa situación que planteáis, es decir "madmxista", pues mejor la Plata que el Oro, al menos para mí.
Saludos.


----------



## jlvljlvl (3 Feb 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, jlvljvl: No, de "simple" no tiene nada. Por el "camino" que vamos... Aunque en esa situación que planteáis, es decir "madmxista", pues mejor la Plata que el Oro, al menos para mí.
> Saludos.



Pues como coincidamos dos con la misma necesidad, el otro con plata y yo con oro, igual me lo llevo yo eh?


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Feb 2013)

Hola, jlvljvl: Bueno, mejor que no tengamos que "comprobarlo"... Si se dieran esos tiempos "tenebrosos" es mal fácil que perdierás tú el Oro por el "camino"... Te aseguro que ha pasado a lo largo de la Historia: primero "van" a por el Oro y luego la... Plata.
Saludos.


----------



## Namreir (3 Feb 2013)

En realidad el oro es la superburbuja de la humanidad que ha durado y esta durando milenios. Mientras la burbuja no se pinche, sera seguro tener oro.


----------



## jlvljlvl (3 Feb 2013)

Efectivamente, ojala no lleguemos a esos extremos, al final creo que la picardia, la inteligencia, y quien sabe si las dotes de persuasion seran mas efectivas que cualquier metal, y si las dotes de persuasion se materializan en una escopeta corredera del calibre 20, la violencia sera un valor en alza que quizas no tenga burbujas por las cuales discutir en el foro.


----------



## luismarple (3 Feb 2013)

Sinceramente, si alguna vez cae todo el sistema financiero actual y se instaura un nuevo patrón oro sospecho que vamos a tener cosas mucho mas serias de las que preocuparnos que el precio del oro.


----------



## Empalador (3 Feb 2013)

Yo estoy de acuerdo que en el futuro se volverá al patrón oro, pero después de la tercera guerra mundial, miseria, hambruna, miles de intentos de robo...
El primer logro sería superar todo eso... y entonces cuando todo se empezara a recuperar es cuando nos tendríamos que preocupar por tener oro en nuestras manos.

Por lo tanto, al margen de que es necesario crearse un pequeño salvavidas con oro por lo que pueda pasar, ¿no es mejor invertir el dinero para disfrutar todo lo que podamos antes del madmax?

Una vez creado mi salvavidas de un 10-20% de patrimonio el resto prefiero disfrutarlo a dia de hoy.
A día de hoy prefiero viajar y ver nuevos lugares con mi novia, cumplir algún sueño y disfrutar las comodidades que nos ofrece el mundo hoy día.... (no confundir con quemar billetes como un imbécil o meterse en una zipoteca: porque puede que sea la última oportunidad que tengamos en mucho tiempo; que meterlo prácticamente TODO a oro, vivir bajo mínimos y amargarme mientras compro más oro para el madmax, donde si tengo suerte podré sobrevivir y mantener mi oro.

Como todo en su justa medida nos beneficiará, pero si nos excedemos y nos volvemos locos por la fiebre amarilla.... apaga y vámonos que la vida es muy corta.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (3 Feb 2013)

Empalador, 20? 25? En cualquier caso, menos de 30?
Lo que dices suena razonable cuando se es muy joven (una edad mas cigarrera que hormiguera) y las prioridades son las "experiencias" y uno mismo. A edades mas avanzadas la "tranquilidad futura" es un valor en alza, pero sobretodo, cuando tienes descencencia, su futuro y bienestar es mucho mas prioritario, por lo que no me importa no llegar a disfrutar mi oro si les ayuda a ellos.


----------



## Josebs (3 Feb 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Empalador, 20? 25? En cualquier caso, menos de 30?
> Lo que dices suena razonable cuando se es muy joven (una edad mas cigarrera que hormiguera) y las prioridades son las "experiencias" y uno mismo. A edades mas avanzadas la "tranquilidad futura" es un valor en alza, pero sobretodo, cuando tienes descencencia, su futuro y bienestar es mucho mas prioritario, por lo que no me importa no llegar a disfrutar mi oro si les ayuda a ellos.



esta claro, que sin haber necesidad de abrir la cueva de los tesoros, yo le legare todo a mi descendencia, mi tesoroo....::


----------



## Nómada65 (3 Feb 2013)

Empalador dijo:


> Yo estoy de acuerdo que en el futuro se volverá al patrón oro, pero después de la tercera guerra mundial, miseria, hambruna, miles de intentos de robo...
> El primer logro sería superar todo eso... y entonces cuando todo se empezara a recuperar es cuando nos tendríamos que preocupar por tener oro en nuestras manos.
> 
> Por lo tanto, al margen de que es necesario crearse un pequeño salvavidas con oro por lo que pueda pasar, ¿no es mejor invertir el dinero para disfrutar todo lo que podamos antes del madmax?
> ...



Terrible. Pero esta gente, es capaz de provocar una Guerra Mundial, con tal de todo. Horroroso.:8:


----------



## Empalador (3 Feb 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Empalador, 20? 25? En cualquier caso, menos de 30?
> Lo que dices suena razonable cuando se es muy joven (una edad mas cigarrera que hormiguera) y las prioridades son las "experiencias" y uno mismo. A edades mas avanzadas la "tranquilidad futura" es un valor en alza, pero sobretodo, cuando tienes descencencia, su futuro y bienestar es mucho mas prioritario, por lo que no me importa no llegar a disfrutar mi oro si les ayuda a ellos.



Te doy toda la razón, he generalizado exponiendo mi caso de menos de 30 sin descendencia que no tiene nada que ver con otro tipo de situaciones (como la tuya).

Aún así sigo pensando que volverse loco y todo al oro sigue sin ser la solución.
Yo como hijo me alegraría mucho que mi padre se preocupara por mi futuro, especialmente cuando las cosas se van a poner tan feas.
Pero no a costa de dejar de disfrutar el presente, por lo que si se puede disfrutar y ahorrar oro bien, si sólo se puede elegir una me quedo con disfrutar el momento con mi padre, le estaría muy agradecido por ello.

No malinterpretéis el disfrutar (que se puede con muy poco) con derrochar tontamente , en vez de comprarte un Cayenne te puedes comprar perfectamente un Dacia Logan y el resto meterlo a oro, o mejor aún... sólo utilizar transporte público.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Feb 2013)

Hola, Empalador: Excelente "aclaración" la que haces, más que nada porque el primer comentario podía dar lugar a otras interpretaciones.

Evidentemente, cuando tenemos cierta edad, pensamos en los que podemos dejar y, por tanto, aliviar en lo posible las necesidades que pudieran acuciarles. Luego, con la edad y también la formación, somos más propensos a ahorrar. Tenemos más "cinta" recorrida y, por tanto, una mayor perspectiva de la vida. Aunque como en todo también nos podemos equivocar en nuestras apreciaciones, pero si es así lo haremos sobre "nuestro" dinero. No como estos sinverguenzas que nos gobiernan que lo hacen sobre el dinero ajeno, es decir el "nuestro"...

Tampoco es conveniente aspirar a ser el "más rico del cementerio", todo en su justa medida, y más en los tiempos que corren, donde el dinero fiduciario cada vez está más tocado y ya veremos lo qué dura. No es, por tanto, extraño que muchos hayamos decidido ampliar la "preservación" de nuestros bienes y confiarla a los Metales. Como me gusta la Numismática desde hace muchos años, pues la "reconversión" no me ha costado nada ya que entiendo el "producto".

Como bien dices, Empalador, el "disfrutar" no tiene porque estar asociado a un gasto innecesario de dinero. Se puede disfrutar leyendo un buen libro, con un buen whisky, una buena música de fondo, una excelente compañía, etc. E incluso -si se puede- porqué no viajar un poco, conocer otras culturas o formas de vivir, que así se quitan muchas tonterías y prejuicíos. En fin, que no todo es "ahorrar", pero tampoco "tirar" el dinero como se ha hecho en este país en los últimos años. Y de aquello vienen estos "lodos"...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## estanflacion (3 Feb 2013)

Una pregunta que quizás ya se ha comentado por aquí. En caso de volver al patrón oro, con la masa monetaria existente, ¿qué valor debería tener el oro?,¿hay alguna forma de valorarlo imparcialmente?

Otra duda, por si les parece interesante comentarlo. Desde que se inició hace años la gran subida oro, ¿cuánto dinero en % se ha creado nuevo?

Y por último, sobre los rumores de que el oro guardado en USA no está allí, ¿qué consecuencias tendría que un % del oro no estuviera? En esta última pregunta imagino que será difícil responder, porque no es igual si faltase un 10% que la mitad.


----------



## j.w.pepper (3 Feb 2013)

estanflacion dijo:


> Una pregunta que quizás ya se ha comentado por aquí. En caso de volver al patrón oro, con la masa monetaria existente, ¿qué valor debería tener el oro?,¿hay alguna forma de valorarlo imparcialmente?
> 
> Otra duda, por si les parece interesante comentarlo. Desde que se inició hace años la gran subida oro, ¿cuánto dinero en % se ha creado nuevo?
> 
> Y por último, sobre los rumores de que el oro guardado en USA no está allí, ¿qué consecuencias tendría que un % del oro no estuviera? En esta última pregunta imagino que será difícil responder, porque no es igual si faltase un 10% que la mitad.



Los Estados Unidos hace años que han dejado de publicar el agregado monetario denominado M3, por lo tanto dudo que se pueda saber con exactitud la hipotética relación $/onza de oro que se plantearía en un sistema de patrón oro.

La subida del oro, comenzó a principios de la década pasada, lleva subiendo desde el año 2001. Los tres QE sin embargo son posteriores, los LTRO evidentemente que también, no cual es el % de dinero nuevo pero presumo que es muy alto motivado por estas acciones de los bancos centrales. Recordar también que en los años 90 también se creó muchísimo dinero nuevo, dinero bancario creado bajo sistema de reserva fraccionaria para financiar por ejemplo hipotecas en USA, burbuja universitaria norteamericana, préstamos subprime o tóxicos, etc. Incluso antes, en la década de los 80 ya las pendientes de las curvas de M0, M1, M2 y M3 indicaban un buen crecimiento de estos agregados.


----------



## DenariusGold (3 Feb 2013)

estanflacion dijo:


> Una pregunta que quizás ya se ha comentado por aquí. En caso de volver al patrón oro, con la masa monetaria existente, ¿qué valor debería tener el oro?,¿hay alguna forma de valorarlo imparcialmente?
> 
> Otra duda, por si les parece interesante comentarlo. Desde que se inició hace años la gran subida oro, ¿cuánto dinero en % se ha creado nuevo?
> 
> Y por último, sobre los rumores de que el oro guardado en USA no está allí, ¿qué consecuencias tendría que un % del oro no estuviera? En esta última pregunta imagino que será difícil responder, porque no es igual si faltase un 10% que la mitad.



Imparcialmente?.. es un ejercicio dificil. Pero las estimaciones que considero serias, calculadas por algunos respetables como QB Asset Management, maloney, Turk, von greyerz etc.. indican que el precio del oro estaría entre 7.000 y 15.000 dolares. En comparacion con la masa monetaria creada estos ultimos años, y combinando con la evolucion real de la inflacion, el precio actual del oro puede parecer muy bajo (a pesar de la subida continua durante mas de una decada!)... Segun como se mire, y dependera sobre todo del escenario macro futuro. Para los que piensan que la crisis forma parte del pasado, el precio del oro actual les parecera inflado... Para los que creen que va a seguir el deterioro de la economia y el empeoramiento de la situacion global, los precios actuales podrian ser una oportunidad de compra... ienso:

En cuanto a si faltase oro... no creo que seria inportante descubrir que cantidad falta... La credibilidad de USA se desplomaría por completo, y sería un escandalo planetario... da igual si se descubre que falta un 5% o un 90%... Quizas necesiten.. digamos 7 años para encontrar, comprar lo que falta...


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Feb 2013)

Un pequeño aporte: En su momento la Asociación Nacional sobre la Inflación (NIA) estadounidense dijo: "Ya sabemos que el rescate por parte de la Reserva Federal de Bear Stearns fue llevado a cabo en parte para mantener los precios bajos de la Plata de forma artificial. No está fuera de ninguna posibilidad que las reservas de Oro de nuestro país hayan sido secretamente vendidas con objeto de reducir los precios del Oro y llevar arriba el USD."
Sobran "comentarios". ¿No?


----------



## Buster (4 Feb 2013)

Que USA haya dado de plazo 7 años para devolver el oro alemán, la verdad es que es como para levantar sospechas.


----------



## maragold (4 Feb 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Que USA haya dado de plazo 7 años para devolver el oro alemán, la verdad es que es como para levantar sospechas.




Buster se nos hace metalero!!!


----------



## Josebs (4 Feb 2013)

la fuente por favor


----------



## Arretranco_70 (5 Feb 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Buster se nos hace metalero!!!




Yo lo tengo claro desde hace tiempo: siempre lo ha sido. Y más "cargado" que muchos de por aquí. Lo que pasa es que exponiendo sus dudas (que todos tenemos), se le ha ido la mano con comentarios personales entrando en discusiones sin sentido.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Feb 2013)

Hola, Buster: Me he leído la declaración oficial del Bundesbank y sí que es sospechoso, pues la ponderación del Oro alemán en Estados Unidos pasa del 45% al 37%, y para esto hay un "proceso" que va del 31 de Diciembre de 2012 al 31 de Diciembre de 2020, pero es que ese "dilatado" especio de tiempo es para repatriar sólo... ¡300 toneladas!

Parece una "tomadura de pelo" o algo mucho "peor"... Y para más "inri" no se toca nada del Oro en el Reino Unido que seguirá en el 13%... ¿Por qué? Sólo se repatria en su integridad el Oro que hay en Paris. Me imagino que es el único que está "integro".


----------



## Buster (6 Feb 2013)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Yo lo tengo claro desde hace tiempo: siempre lo ha sido. Y más "cargado" que muchos de por aquí. Lo que pasa es que exponiendo sus dudas (que todos tenemos), se le ha ido la mano con comentarios personales entrando en discusiones sin sentido.



¿Alguien sensato andaría diciendo lo que tiene invertido en oro por internet?

A mí me puede más la cordura que andar midiéndomela con nadie.


----------



## hazaña (6 Feb 2013)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Alguien sensato andaría diciendo lo que tiene invertido en oro por internet?
> 
> A mí me puede más la cordura que andar midiéndomela con nadie.



Pues lo has dicho todo campeòn ::


----------



## Buster (6 Feb 2013)

hazaña dijo:


> Pues lo has dicho todo campeòn ::



Solo he dicho que tengo oro, pero no he dicho ni cuánto ni dónde.


----------



## gurrunita (6 Feb 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Solo he dicho que tengo oro, pero no he dicho ni cuánto ni dónde.



Tus amigos albano-kosovares quieren saber mas.


----------



## Buster (6 Feb 2013)

gurrunita dijo:


> Tus amigos albano-kosovares quieren saber mas.



No me preocupa. Hay gente que vive en chalets y que atraen la atención más que yo. La clave está en no aparentar.


----------



## gurrunita (6 Feb 2013)

Recuerdo haber leido, no se donde, que en Argentina hubo muchos robos, un anciano guardaba sus dolares en una maceta en la puerta de su casa, le robaron en tres ocasiones pero nunca se llevaron nada relevante.


----------



## Morsa (14 Feb 2013)

Consulta de novato. Alguien tiene alguna teoría sobre el 2,5% de bajada de los últimos 5 días?


----------



## Morsa (15 Feb 2013)

Gracias, aunque esperaba una respuesta con alguna teoría, no que se use mi pregunta como excusa para trollear con mayúsculas desbocadas.

Un saludo


----------



## GenEgoista (15 Feb 2013)

Corregir es bajar sin llegar a romper la tendencia ascendente. 

Es un fenómeno que se da en todas las cotizaciones. El precio lo determinan un lado que vende y otro que compra, de intereses opuestos. Por eso ninguna cotización sube en linea recta, como algunos simplones exigen que ocurra con el oro, sino que oscilan continuamnete.


----------



## GenEgoista (15 Feb 2013)

Condor dijo:


> quedan 13 días para el fiscal cliff reloaded y el oro solo hace de bajar.



Buy the rumor, sell the news.



Condor dijo:


> No hay dinero para nada y va haber para comprar oro, vamos no me jodas



No hay dinero? :


----------



## carloszorro (15 Feb 2013)

Morsa dijo:


> Consulta de novato. Alguien tiene alguna teoría sobre el 2,5% de bajada de los últimos 5 días?



Los útimos datos de crecimiento de Japón, de la UE y de EE.UU están siendo menores de lo esperado, por eso el riesgo de inflación alta a corto plazo de momento parece que se tranquiliza.


----------



## Eldenegro (15 Feb 2013)

Bien dicho, Morsa, ni caso a los ignorantes.

Curiosamente, los contratos de futuros del comex vencieron ayer, 14 de febrero.

Seguramente haya sido una manipulacion a la baja de JPM para asi no tener tantas perdidas.

Seguramente esta semana se quedara tonteando y la semana que viene veremos nuevos movimientos


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (15 Feb 2013)

Todo depende de cómo evolucione la economía mundial.

Si en conjunto empieza a remontar, preparaos porque el oro bajará muchísimo.

El dinero del futuro, por mucho que queramos o no, no serán ni siquiera los billetes. Será electrónico.

Si los estados no se ven obligados a respaldar todo ese dinero electrónico con oro, el valor del oro bajará mucho.

Si la crisis sigue ascendiendo, el valor del papel moneda seguirá cayendo, y entonces sí podría seguir subiendo el oro, pues técnicamente los billetes podrían valer cero.

Un precio con el actual es poco mantenible a largo plazo.

O sube, o baja mucho. Es una apuesta arriesgada.


----------



## GenEgoista (15 Feb 2013)

Condor dijo:


> Lo tienes tú por acaso?



Tengo lo mío pero qué importa? 

Saltas del tema "no hay dinero" a otro distinto de "en manos de quién está". 

Quien lo tenga comprará oro porque vienen mas rondas de QE que van a devaluar mas el papel.


----------



## GenEgoista (15 Feb 2013)

Condor dijo:


> Ya te digo, de 1900 a 1627 ha habido una oscilación de puta madre



Contando la inflación, NO, pedazo de ignorante.


----------



## GenEgoista (15 Feb 2013)

Condor dijo:


> Cómo es posible que haya especulación con el ORO



Qué tiene que ver especulación con burbuja? no son sinónimos, ignorante. Rajas como verdulera sin saber lo que dices.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (15 Feb 2013)

YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela dijo:


> El dinero del futuro, por mucho que queramos o no, no serán ni siquiera los billetes. Será electrónico.
> 
> Si los estados no se ven obligados a respaldar todo ese dinero electrónico con oro, el valor del oro bajará mucho.









Bien... bien, joven Skywalker, pronto tu viaje al lado oscuro se habrá completado.


----------



## GenEgoista (15 Feb 2013)

Condor dijo:


> Sigue comprando avispao, que siempre es buen momento para tirar el dinero.
> 
> Si hasta Arruinaeitor dijo que entraría con fuerza si se pone a 1200, Por lo que a 1600 le parece CARO
> 
> así que aún no le queda nada de bajada...



Argumentos _ex culo_.

A ignorados.


----------



## jchopinn (15 Feb 2013)

Lo que no debemos ignorar o hacer caso omiso es a la realidad. Y cual es? Que el gold está corrigiendo continuamente. Y eso qué significa? Quizá no pase lo que mucha gente predecía hace ya 2 o 3 años. Desde luego en 2 o 3 años no se han cumplido las predicciones, eso es un hecho. Se decía, se comentaba, se auguraba, se presuponía que en el 2012 lo veríamos poco menos que en 2500 o quizá 3000$/onza. Eso no ocurrió, por lo tanto es un hecho. Otro hecho más lo tenemos hoy mismo, ha llegado a bajar de los 1600. Con lo cual chicos, quizá y solamente quizá nunca llegue a aquellos precios que como dije antes, era muy probable que llegase. Porque pensemos algo, si eso ocurre en el año 2020, como estará la economía en ese momento?


----------



## mabv1976 (15 Feb 2013)

Condor dijo:


> Antes de que me ignores!!!! revisa ese suelo de 1550 porque después hay un abismo tipo Baumgartner
> 
> 1615
> 
> ...




Señor... 

Hace tiempo que no tengo tiempo de pasarme por aqui y sólo puedo leer de vez en cuando por circunstancias.. pero veo que nada cambia..

Nunca he intervenido en sus alusiones o mejor provocaciones a Aceituneitor, pero veo que está generalizando a todos los metaleros y.. que narices, me apetece decirle a vd. cuatro cosas.

1) Veo que es vd. republicano, le felicito, yo tengo una bandera tricolor en la pared de mi habitación desde hace 11 años, y en su momento me costó muchos disgustos con mi familia. Ello dicen que los de izquerdas son unos envidiosos, algo que llevo años intentando rebatir, yo no soy de "izuiquierdas", sino más bien "humanista" y "ecologista" si se puede decir así, pero me da mucha pena que haya gente como vd, que de el típico perfil de envidioso y mala persona que se alegra de las desgracias ajenas.

2) El día que el oro, la plata o el bitcoin sean la moneda de cambio la humanidad tendrá una oportunidad de construir una economía más equilibrada y sostenible, fuera del consumismo capitalista que vd. parece adorar, y si no sabe porqué le digo esto, lease post muy buenos de los foreros acerca de la creación del dinero bancario y cómo se oculta.. las compras masivas de bonos y cómo la mayor fortuna jamás creada se la reparten los tiburones financieros, JP, Goldman, Rothchilds, Botín, etc...sin que baje nada a la economía real y la gente soportando el austericidio y la deflacción general. 

3) Pongamos que baje a 5 $ la plata y 200 $ el oro, tras su orgasmo de envidia, la situación en la que nos quedaremos es... vaya... mala inversión, en mi caso perderé..... x dinero ahorrado con esfuerzo... (aún está más caro que cuando compré pero acepto que es una posibilidad).. ok...en contrapunto la economía se habrá recuperado a niveles de los años 2000 y no me preocuparé pues habrá trabajo, burbujas y pensiones garantizados...al estabilizarse la economía... 

4) Nuestra situación será que hemos hecho un seguro por si esto se iba al garete, no ha ocurrido y hemos gastado la prima, pero al recuperarse todo no hay problema... ¿porqué? porque ninguno hemos invertido en metales dinero que necesitáramos, ni hemos pedido un préstamo...en el peor de los casos tendríamos algo más que la tan solicitada "dación en pago" para quien hizo una mala inversión en vivienda... o que quien compró acciones o preferentes y perdió casi todo, pues ellos lo pierden en crisis, mientras que el metal sólo bajará de veras cuando se estabilice la economía.

5) Por último.... a la mayoría de los metaleros nos gusta el hecho de tener metales, y ese gusto seguramente seguirá tanto si bajan como si suben, y... deje que le diga... no es una sensación, es una certeza... los billetes que vd conoce en breve van a perder una gran parte de todo el valor que tienen, y es cierto, los metales no subirán, simplemente no se cambiarán por papel, sino por petroleo o algo tangible, hasta que aparezca otra divisa mundial aceptada por todos y sana que haga la función del dólar en su día... en esos momentos... me jubilaré ...igual con 40 años... si esta predicción sale bien merece la pena el riesgo de perder 30...40...50...70..mil euros o lo que sea

Ah... y no se preocupe, no me reiré de vd, ni de los pepitos, ni de los bankieros, ni los engañados por las preferentes... es más, espero tener suficiente capacidad económica entonces para echar una mano a todos ellos de mi entorno. 

Deje vd que la gente se gaste el dinero en lo que les parezca hombre, cansino, que vd es muy cansino, a ver si le gustaría tener a un tío detrás cada vez que toma una copa diciendo que el alcohol es muy malo, que es muy mala inversión, que mejor compre en carrefur y la meta en petaca porque es más barato...


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Feb 2013)

Hola, mbv1976: Amigo mío, felicidades por tu comentario. Como se pueden decir las cosas "claras", argumentando y sin faltar el respeto a nadie, es decir rozando la "perfección" dentro de un diálogo educado.

Ya sabes que soy "metalero", por tanto las argumentaciones en contra sin más pues como que "no siento nada"... Cuando hay "argumentación" pues me gusta leerlo para contrastar opiniones, en fin un ejercicio puramente intelectual.

A tus acertado comentario me gustaría añadir, aunque me aparte un poco del hilo, unas "pinceladas" personales:

- Bueno, yo también me considero "repúblicano", pero ya sabes que el estudio de la Historia nos demuestra que las "colores", es decir derechas, izquierdas, etc. no dejan de ser una "ilusión" que nos han "vendido"... ¿Quiénes? Pues los mismos que manejan los hilos de este mundo: los Rothschild, Rockefeller, Morgan, etc. Es decir aquellos que crearon en 1913 la FED y que, seguramente, son los mismos que hoy hacen bajar los Metales, mañana las Bolsas, pasado mañana los Bonos, etc., etc. te aseguro que estos "pájaros" no tienen "colores".

- Fijate como la popularización de las drogas, entre la "masa", es un fenómeno relativamente moderno en Occidente. Aparece ya pasados bastantes años después de la II Guerra Mundial. Hoy día sabemos que es la base de una herramienta de dominación social. Las drogas son un "negocio" y un arma de destrucción masiva para destruir conciencias y esclavizar a las masas.

- Recuerdo una frase de Goebbels, "miente, miente, que algo siempre quedará"... Hoy día lo vemos en la manipulación permanente de los mensajes emitidos por los medios de comunicación, por tanto herramientas útiles para los grupos de poder.

- Apuntalamiento de la pobreza. Ahora entramos en una fase que pensamos que estaba "olvidada" en Occidente: deterioro en la sanidad y educación pública, para que los pueblos no accedan a una salud con "garantías" y a los conocimientos educativos que permitan "pensar". Esto conducirá a una sociedad de mano de obra barata para las grandes multinacionales.

- Previamente, algunas zonas del planeta, se han "sobreexplotado", quitándoles recursos naturales, alimentos, etc. y ese "empobrecimiento" es lo que ha hecho que hayamos asistido a estos flujos migratorios que ahora están poniendo en "jaque" a Occidente.

- Todo ello nos lleva a esos "grupos" que mueven los hilos del mundo, que no tienen límites morales, con capacidad para crear epidemias, liberar virus, etc (el "poder" de la industria farmacéutica), "crash" económicos y financieros que suelen afectar a la gente común y nunca a "ellos", es decir los grandes bancos y las grandes multinacionales.

En fin, mabv1976, lo voy a dejar aquí porque me salgo del tema de este hilo, aunque si lo pensamos un poco, no "mucho"...

Saludos.


----------



## quimby (16 Feb 2013)

Los que leemos para aprender también agradecemos que se debata y no se insulte porque así es más provechosa la lectura.

Añadiría además que el oro es un seguro que no caduca y siempre te puede venir bien si no para esta crisis , pues para la siguiente , que siempre habrá otra , de eso no os quepa duda.

Aunque he invertido una parte proporcional (20%) de mis ahorros en metal físico y aumentando paulatinamente, nada me alegraría más que se solucionase todo y que mis monedas valieran a 300 $ la onza para guardarlas , pero como no veo que a medio plazo la situación se vaya a solventar de forma positiva , pues creo sinceramente que ahorrar algo en metales puede venir bien.

También me gusta leer los argumentos de los que piensan lo contrario , porque soy consciente que puedo estar equivocado .Lo que debemos evitar son los ataques personales que envilecen este hilo tan interesante.

Un saludo


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (16 Feb 2013)

Los ataques personales solo sirven para desvirtuar el hilo. Cada cual tiene "su interes" en este foro y sus tendencias y todos somos "mayorcitos". El Respeto.....
Ojala el oro caiga a 300 dolares la onza ,ojala.
Me iba a hacer una bonita colección de monedas y si bajase a 50 dolares ni te cuento.....


----------



## Josebs (16 Feb 2013)

cuando China y Rusia un dia de estos actualicen sus reservas oficiales alguno que otro llevara una sorpresa Mayuscula cuando vea al oro despegar, ya que la intencion de estos paises es abandonar poco a poco sus papelitos verdes y acaparar grandes cantidades de oro, y asi poder intercambiar oro/petroleo y dar un golpe mortal a los USA, tiempo al tiempo...


----------



## Eldenegro (16 Feb 2013)

Condor dijo:


> Cómo es posible que haya especulación con el ORO :8:
> 
> Al final va a ser un elemento MÁS en este desaguisado.
> 
> Compren!!! que hay que mantener a JP, ya saben que si no consigue pardillos se enfada.



Siga viviendo en la ignorancia.

El mercado de metal-papel esta manipulado y se ha hablado ampliamente en los hilos correspondientes. Es mas, ojala veamos una caida del papel a 300$ porque veriamos al final quien tiene las cartas buenas. Me gustaria saber donde podra comprar a ese precio.

Usted debe ser de estas personas que habla y habla y habla hasta que encuentra algo que decir.

Intente pensar por si mismo. Se que le costara mucho, pero tendra beneficios para su persona y para toda la comunidad.


----------



## jchopinn (16 Feb 2013)

Hombre Josebs
Veo que tienes contactos con gente importante en Rusia y China. Cuéntanos esto de que van a actualizar sus reservas oficiales. No sé a que reservas te refieres, al arroz, latas de garbanzos o a qué? Y de paso dinos para cuando será eso.


----------



## Josebs (16 Feb 2013)

jchopinn dijo:


> Hombre Josebs
> Veo que tienes contactos con gente importante en Rusia y China. Cuéntanos esto de que van a actualizar sus reservas oficiales. No sé a que reservas te refieres, al arroz, latas de garbanzos o a qué? Y de paso dinos para cuando será eso.



Rusia esta haciendo acopio de oro de inversión, y que únicamente durante 2012 añadió 3,2 millones de onzas a sus reservas oficiales.

Pero el país sobre el que menos información existe sobre sus reservas y compras de oro es China. Nadie conoce a ciencia cierta la cantidad de oro que tiene China, porque no lo publican, pero todos los indicios apuntan al hecho de que al igual que Rusia están acumulando oro por diferentes vías. China en los últimos años no proporciona al FMI las actualizaciones de sus reservas como hacen la gran mayoría de los países. Pero según Zerohedge China posee más oro que las 2.814 toneladas propiedad del FMI y aseguran que en el momento en que el People’s Bank of China (banco central de China) anuncié la actualización de sus reservas oficiales, la cotización del oro en la actualidad alrededor de los 1.500 dólares se convertirá en un lejano recuerdo.

China es a día de hoy el mayor productor de oro del mundo y el mayor importador mundial de oro, el gigante asiático parece tener un apetito insaciable por el oro, pero nadie se pone de acuerdo sobre la cantidad exacta de sus reservas. Una estimación reciente señala que podrían ascender a 7.000 toneladas, pero únicamente se trata de rumores sin confirmación oficial.

Tanto Rusia como China son naciones que han expresado su descontento con el hecho de que el dólar continúe siendo la moneda de reserva mundial, los líderes de ambas naciones han sugerido en muchas ocasiones la posibilidad de adoptar una nueva moneda de reserva internacional, pero hasta el momento no han surgido verdaderos contendientes para destronar al dólar estadounidense que continúa dominando el comercio internacional.

Michael Snyder de The Economic Collapse Blog plantea que Rusia y China tienen una enorme influencia en el sector energético y que se podrían agrupar con un grupo de naciones productoras de petróleo de Oriente Medio y decidir crear un sistema donde el petróleo se cotice en oro. Rusia y China se beneficiarían de esta forma de un cambio de sistema de petro/dólares a petro/oro. Rusia es el mayor exportador de petróleo del mundo, y China el segundo mayor consumidor mundial de petróleo y en la actualidad importa mas petróleo de Arabia Saudí que los EEUU.

Snyder se pregunta si tiene sentido que ambas naciones se mantengan sujetas a un sistema que les obliga a utilizar dólares estadounidenses para todas sus transacciones y asegura que si se rompiera el status quo el sistema financiero de EE.UU. se desmoronaría y ya no sería capaz de exportar inflación al resto del mundo y los precios se dispararían de una manera espectacular.


----------



## jchopinn (16 Feb 2013)

Has copiado y pegado un artículo, bien. Ahora te pregunto yo a ti acerca de esto:
"Pero según Zerohedge China posee más oro que las 2.814 toneladas propiedad del FMI y aseguran que en el momento en que el People’s Bank of China (banco central de China) anuncié la actualización de sus reservas oficiales, la cotización del oro en la actualidad alrededor de los 1.500 dólares se convertirá en un lejano recuerdo".

Me interesa tu opinión.


----------



## Josebs (16 Feb 2013)

jchopinn dijo:


> Has copiado y pegado un artículo, bien. Ahora te pregunto yo a ti acerca de esto:
> "Pero según Zerohedge China posee más oro que las 2.814 toneladas propiedad del FMI y aseguran que en el momento en que el People’s Bank of China (banco central de China) anuncié la actualización de sus reservas oficiales, la cotización del oro en la actualidad alrededor de los 1.500 dólares se convertirá en un lejano recuerdo".
> 
> Me interesa tu opinión.



Vaya que pronto cambias de parecer, a las 12:38 pareces despreciar mi opinion y a las 12:56 ya te interesa ienso:


----------



## jchopinn (16 Feb 2013)

Me gusta que leas a Marion Muller, copies lo que dice y lo pegues. jeje
Estoy abierto a todas las opiniones que hayan acerca del tema que nos atañe. Tu no?


----------



## Josebs (16 Feb 2013)

yo tambien, pero lo 1º y + importante en los debates es el respeto a los demas y a sus opiniones ya que nunca van a coincidir con la nuestra en todo, en tanto en cuanto algunos se crean poseedores de la verdad universal...


----------



## jchopinn (16 Feb 2013)

Oye, no serás la de la foto?


----------



## bullish consensus (16 Feb 2013)

bueno bueno, señore por favor, vayamos a los datos.

1. lo que hoy manda en el mundo es el dinero fiat

2. no obstante hay un problema de cojones con el dinero fiat

el asunto del dolar principalmente y de otras divisas lo van a sujetar haciendo trampas, lo que se llama manipulacion, mientras puedan, tienen resortes de sobra para tirar asi un tiempo, cuanto tiempo es dificil de decir... unos años no creo que lleguen a 5, el dia que esto ya no sea viable AGARRENSE, y si tienes horo, AGARRATE tambien porque en el mad max imperan leyes de guerra y no de transaciones pacificas.

los eeuu tienen que devolver un montante de horo que algunos dudan que tengan, empezando por los que se lo han pedido claro, ¿ que forma hay de solucionar esto? a lo mejor bajando el precio un poco para comprar si es que falta

creo que el horo tiene un gran futuro, no miren el corto plazo que eso está sujeto a muchos factores circunstanciales


----------



## Josebs (16 Feb 2013)

retomando el tema, no solo esta candente el tema de las reservas rusas y chinas, la mayoria de depositarios de oro en USA(Suiza,Venezuela,Alemania,Inglaterra,Francia,etc) estan iniciando las maniobras pertinentes para sacar sus reservas de un pais en el que creen que no estaran seguras ante el proximo estadillo de la burbuja de deuda, o simplemente desconfian de que esas reservas ya no existan actualmente, de ahi a que EEUU halla dado "largas para la devolucion del oro aleman" porque piensas que dan plazos de años para la repatriacion del oro, cuando por logistica pura lo podrian hacer en meses o incluso semanas, es decir esto me hace desconfiar de que USA simplemente no tenga esas reservas de oro, por tanto que tenga que acudir a los mercados a comprarlas para asi devolverlas, por lo que segun mi humilde opinion no descarto a corto/medio plazo una caida de la cotizacion de oro "manipulada" por el chiringuito financiero yanki para poder ahorrarse tinta y papel y no tener que imprimir tantos dolares para comprar oro, si es que alguien se los acepta con la que esta cayendo...


----------



## jchopinn (16 Feb 2013)

Aleeee lo que faltaba, ya no se descartan bajadas del metal amarillo y de retruque del gris. Pero no habíamos quedado en que entre el 12 y 13 lo veríamos poco menos que por las nubes? Pregunto.
Hazme un favor bullish, quita la "h" porque me duele la vista cada vez que lo leo.


----------



## Josebs (16 Feb 2013)

recomiendo este video : 
Keiser report en español: La madre de todas las burbujas financieras (E358) - YouTube!


----------



## bullish consensus (16 Feb 2013)

jchopinn dijo:


> Aleeee lo que faltaba, ya no se descartan bajadas del metal amarillo y de retruque del gris. Pero no habíamos quedado en que entre el 12 y 13 lo veríamos poco menos que por las nubes? Pregunto.
> Hazme un favor bullish, quita la "h" porque me duele la vista cada vez que lo leo.



es marca de la casa y ha de pronunciarse como "j ")


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (16 Feb 2013)

Si baja el oro, imagino que se devaluan las reservas de oro de China, Rusia,... y esto dentro de un contexto global puede tener sentido. Pero yo no soy economista y ya se sabe, que los economistas son famosos por explicar porqué no se han cumplido sus predicciones....


----------



## jlvljlvl (16 Feb 2013)

El sexo del oro: 
Es curioso como las estadísticas muestran que los mayores compradores de oro son hombres, sin embargo las personas que mas lo utilizan son mujeres.Esto se debe a el sexo del oro. Desde tiempos inmemorables el hombre ha sido el que ha regalado un collar o anillo u ofrenda de oro a su prometida, valorandola asi por el metal regalado. Incluso en los bautizos y comuniones el oro es un simbolo de respeto y de premio,sin contar por supuesto con el enlace matrimonial que se considera el mayor ofrecimiento de oro por ambas partes.
Este tipo de reacciones sociales están cambiando consideráblemente,ya que la mujer tiende autoregalarse el precioso metal, todo sea por pendientes, pulseras etc... ,muy extraño hace unos siglos.
El oro era visto en la antiguedad como un simbolo del poder de tu pareja, se consideraba algo mucho más valioso de lo que se considera ahora. El oro ha sufrido innumerables cambios sociales,pero siempre se ha visto como el obsequio de mayor valor en cualquier celebracion.

Por lo tanto amigos confo-oreros, esta claro que follar vamos a follar en un futuro, sea cual sea la burbuja, tenemos a nuestro favor el preciado metal que hara brillar los ojos a las damas. Pido ya de antemano perdon por el rasgo machista del comentario, pero es que no me pude resistir.


----------



## Morsa (16 Feb 2013)

Condor dijo:


> Por último, ratifico que me encantará ver arruinados y debajo de un puente a todos los compro oro ya que no hay nada más improductivo y que le haga daño a la economía que estas sanguijuelas que no aportan nada.



Agradezco enormemente estas exposiciones con datos y todas las opiniones 

Para los que leemos más de lo que comentamos, es mucho más productivo ver argumentos "rebatidos" punto por punto, que muahaha's gigantes  Gracias por la exposición, en especial a mabv1976 y Condor.

Un apunte Condor, me temo que los compro horo no se van a arruinar. Su actividad es monetizar la necesidad de una parte de la población que lo pasa mal y tira de las joyas de la abuela. Cuando la cosa afloje, liquidarán el negocio y se irán a otra cosa. Estoy de acuerdo que son buitres, sin embargo cuando los bancos están cerrados a cal y canto para el crédito a familias, alguien siempre asume ese papel y obviamente no es por filantropía :| 

En cuanto al tema del precio del oro, para los conspiranoicos como yo y que no creen aquellas falacias de " el mercado se regula solo" tan cacareadas por los liberales de salón, me parece claro que estamos ante un pulso de varios frentes:

USA y su maquinita, China/Rusia y por otra parte, "los mercados", un montón de especuladores puros que han dejado sin gasolina a una economía productiva por otras plusvalías que andan apilándose en paraisos fiscales, lejos de las manos de la población civil.

En función de quien gane el pulso, tendremos un oro que solo sirve como refugio en momentos de crisis ( USA gana), como golpe de gracia para la toma del control de la economía mundial ( China/rusia haciendo un órdago a grandes y pidiendo respaldo a USA) o papelitos que van y vienen por 10 o 20 veces el total del metal existente ( esto si es de locos).

A diferencia de las colonias en Marte, el resultado de esta bronca mundial, la veremos y la sufriremos en persona. Una parte ya la estamos sufriendo viendo a una sociedad depauperada, acojonada y trabajando el doble por la mitad del poder adquisitivo de hace 10 años.


----------



## carloszorro (16 Feb 2013)

Condor dijo:


> Por último, ratifico que me encantará ver arruinados y debajo de un puente a todos los compro oro ya que no hay nada más improductivo y que le haga daño a la economía que estas sanguijuelas que no aportan nada.



La gente que tiene oro es porque han ganado dinero con trabajo productivo para poder comprar ese oro y muchos de ellos crean puestos de trabajo, incluso en plena crisis.

A los especuladores nos encanta que nos den clases, pero hace más de 10 años que utilizo cortos en mis inversiones.

Y con respecto a sus MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAS tengo que decir que me dan pena, envidia no creo que sean porque cuando usted se ríe algunos estamos ganando dinero, incluso con los metales bajando, aunque usted no lo crea.

El día que usted deje de desplazarse en coche y de comprar plásticos lo consideraré un consumidor responsable, mientras tanto es cómplice de las subidas de las materias primas, finitas.


----------



## carloszorro (16 Feb 2013)

Morsa dijo:


> Agradezco enormemente estas exposiciones con datos y todas las opiniones
> 
> Para los que leemos más de lo que comentamos, es mucho más productivo ver argumentos "rebatidos" punto por punto, que muahaha's gigantes  Gracias por la exposición, en especial a mabv1976 y Condor.
> 
> Un apunte Condor, me temo que los compro horo no se van a arruinar. Su actividad es monetizar la necesidad de una parte de la población que lo pasa mal y tira de las joyas de la abuela. Cuando la cosa afloje, liquidarán el negocio y se irán a otra cosa. Estoy de acuerdo que son buitres, sin embargo cuando los bancos están cerrados a cal y canto para el crédito a familias, alguien siempre asume ese papel y obviamente no es por filantropía :|



Los comprooro reciclan joyas-chatarra de la época del metal barato para convertirlas en lingotes, reciclar siempre es sinónimo de ecologismo, se evitan o retrasan nuevas aperturas de minas cianuradas. Con respecto a los precios que pagan, la gente debería de informarse antes de malvender sus bienes.


----------



## Vidar (16 Feb 2013)

En cuanto al oro que decían antes si comprar o no comprar, es un momento excelente para comprar físico. Para promediar o para entrar.

El problema es tener dinero para invertir, pero si ahora (mínimos del año) compras cantidad tu media puede estar bien bajita que en cuanto suba algo, recuperarás y ya ganas.

En mi caso cuanto más baja más compro. Y más bajo mi precio medio de compra.

Que es ORO señores, no acciones.


----------



## darkness (16 Feb 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> En cuanto al oro que decían antes si comprar o no comprar, es un momento excelente para comprar físico. Para promediar o para entrar.
> 
> El problema es tener dinero para invertir, pero si ahora (mínimos del año) compras cantidad tu media puede estar bien bajita que en cuanto suba algo, recuperarás y ya ganas.
> 
> ...



Yo lo que quiero comprar es una bola de cristal como la tuya.


----------



## Vidar (16 Feb 2013)

darkness dijo:


> Yo lo que quiero comprar es una bola de cristal como la tuya.



Esa sólo te la dan cuando has estudiado mucho y comprendes ya todo, hamijo, y además eres consciente de lo que pasa a tu alrededor.

.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (16 Feb 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Esa sólo te la dan cuando has estudiado mucho y comprendes ya todo, hamijo, y además eres consciente de lo que pasa a tu alrededor.
> 
> .


----------



## Josebs (16 Feb 2013)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


>



Solo se que no se naa¡¡¡ ::::::


----------



## bullish consensus (16 Feb 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Esa sólo te la dan cuando has estudiado mucho y comprendes ya todo, hamijo, y además eres consciente de lo que pasa a tu alrededor.
> 
> .



yo soy de tu opinion, pero tampoco se puede vivir en un mundo distinto al resto de la gente, osea si los demas estan engañados.. que lo estan, pues adecuarse a ese contexto tambien está bien porque realmente puede que acabe ocurriendo el fin del dinero fiat o su devaluacion pero quien sabe cuando? tienen instrumentos para prolongar ese engaño mucho tiempo...


----------



## Vidar (16 Feb 2013)

bullish consensus dijo:


> yo soy de tu opinion, pero tampoco se puede vivir en un mundo distinto al resto de la gente, osea si los demas estan engañados.. que lo estan, pues adecuarse a ese contexto tambien está bien porque realmente puede que acabe ocurriendo el fin del dinero fiat o su devaluacion pero quien sabe cuando? tienen instrumentos para prolongar ese engaño mucho tiempo...



Que la fantasía pueda ganar a la realidad es también posible, no digo que no, pero el número de personas desengañadas por el día a día es creciente por lo que apostaría a que gana la realidad.

.


----------



## Vidar (16 Feb 2013)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


>



los seres de luz abundamos por estos lares, diga ustec que si.

.


----------



## Vidar (16 Feb 2013)

bullish consensus dijo:


> yo soy de tu opinion, pero tampoco se puede vivir en un mundo distinto al resto de la gente, osea si los demas estan engañados.. que lo estan, pues adecuarse a ese contexto tambien está bien porque realmente puede que acabe ocurriendo el fin del dinero fiat o su devaluacion pero quien sabe cuando? tienen instrumentos para prolongar ese engaño mucho tiempo...



Te añado, comprar tulipanes, pisos, bonos, acciones antes de que toda la marabunta lo haga, es rentable si... pero en dichas burbujas quien invirtiera en un bien real en la explosión ¿no saldría beneficiado?

.


----------



## bullish consensus (16 Feb 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Te añado, comprar tulipanes, pisos, bonos, acciones antes de que toda la marabunta lo haga, es rentable si... pero en dichas burbujas quien invirtiera en un bien real en la explosión ¿no saldría beneficiado?
> 
> .



un piso tiene un valor en sí, porque cuesta hacerlo, por el terreno, etc ...y en definitiva sirve para un fin, vivir en el, y como no había tantos pues durante mucho tiempo fue una idea cojonuda ahorrar en pisos, como un coche: para desplazarse pero la tecnologia hace que haya muchos y cada vez mejores, como un jersey: que te abrigua etc lo que pasa que los hacen como churros;;pero el valor del oro tambien es arbitrario, a los humanos se nos ha metido en los cojones darle valor y siempre ha cumplido la funcion de dinero, hasta que se nos metio en los cojones darle valor al papel impreso, la diferencia es que el papel impreso lo fabrican a ningun costo, y el oro hay el que hay y punto, pero tambien se le otorga un valor per se, porque no sirve para nada en realidad, desde luego hace mejor su funcion que los papeles de colores pero... no está exento de vaivenes pequeños y tambien grandes, creo que eso hay que tenerlo en cuenta
la diferencia con los tulipanes es abismal claro.... los tulipalen los plantas y tienes todos los que quieras, luego asi como conclusión creo que ahorrar en algo que 
A. no se pueda multiplicar como el milagro de los panes y los peces y 
B. a lo que se otorgue un valor reconocido por todos los miembros de la comunidad es la idea. 
el dinero fiat va mas bien en el sentido del milagro. pero se me ocurre por ejemplo un piso en el centro bien situado cumple las dos caracteristicas.
el oro las cumple, la unica pega es que no sirve para nada, salvo joyeria y medio de pago. en todo caso parece que como deposito de valor es muy bueno.

y yo soy de la opinion que la hostia de los bonos no nos la quita nadie y va a ser de ordago


----------



## Vidar (16 Feb 2013)

bullish consensus dijo:


> un piso tiene un valor en sí, porque cuesta hacerlo, por el terreno, etc ...y en definitiva sirve para un fin, vivir en el, como un coche: desplazarse, como un jersey: que te abrigue etc pero el valor del oro tambien es arbitrario, a los humanos se nos ha metido en los cojones darle valor y siempre ha cumplido la funcion de dinero, hasta que se nos metio en los cojones darle valor al papel impreso, la diferencia es que el papel impreso lo fabrican a ningun costo, y el oro hay el que hay y punto, pero tambien se le otorga un valor per se, porque no sirve para nada en realidad, desde luego hace mejor su funcion que los papeles de colores pero... no está exento de vaivenes pequeños y tambien grandes, creo que eso hay que tenerlo en cuenta
> la diferencia con los tulipanes es grande claro.... los tulipalen los plantas y tienes todos los que quieras
> 
> y yo soy de la opinion que la hostia de los bonos no nos la quita nadie y va a ser de ordago



Sólo miremos que el oro ha sido valor cuando los tulipanes (que valía el bulbo su peso en oro... al principio), como cuando la burbuja inmobiliaria tanto americana como española, y ahora como los bonos y otras entelequias quieren pagar un poco más pues se decide restarle valor...

En realidad una vivienda tiene el valor que se le quiera dar, pero, ¿que valor tiene una vivienda en España donde hay 6,2 millones vacías (Borja Mateo dixit)?... ya algún premium ha de tener para preservar valor por la sobreabundancia.

.


----------



## GenEgoista (16 Feb 2013)

bullish consensus dijo:


> a los humanos se nos ha metido en los cojones darle valor y siempre ha cumplido la funcion de dinero



Consenso espontáneo y permanente a través del tiempo y sin concer barreras entre las cuturas.

Posiblemente provenga de los cojones como dices, y sea genético.



bullish consensus dijo:


> hasta que se nos metio en los cojones darle valor al papel impreso



La aceptación del papel impreso no es espontánea, ni consensuada ni duradera. Es un acto de imposición por parte del poder de turno que tiene el monopolio de las armas.

Se ve la diferencia sí o no?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 Feb 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Consenso espontáneo y permanente a través del tiempo y sin concer barreras entre las cuturas.
> 
> Posiblemente provenga de los cojones como dices, y sea genético.
> 
> ...



Ojo porque ese "consenso espontáneo y permanente a través del tiempo" puede cambiar en cualquier momento. También era un consenso espontáneo y permanente en el tiempo que los monjes copistas fueran los guardianes y protectores de la cultura occidental en sus abadías hasta que Johannes Gutenberg empezó a trastear en su taller.


----------



## Vidar (16 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ojo porque ese "consenso espontáneo y permanente a través del tiempo" puede cambiar en cualquier momento. También era un consenso espontáneo y permanente en el tiempo que los monjes copistas fueran los guardianes y protectores de la cultura occidental en sus abadías hasta que Johannes Gutenberg empezó a trastear en su taller.



Hablar de imprentas y de cosas creadas de la nada son palabras menores para compararlas con "la reliquia bárbara".



.


----------



## GenEgoista (16 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ojo porque ese "consenso espontáneo y permanente a través del tiempo" puede cambiar en cualquier momento.



La clave está en el origen de la fascinación que ejerce el oro sobre las personas. Sin entenderlo ningina predicción es creible.



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> También era un consenso espontáneo y permanente en el tiempo que los monjes copistas fueran los guardianes y protectores de la *cultura occidental*



Das un ejemplo de consenso claramente cultural, como tu mismo lo defines, y de ahí que su duración y área de aceptación fuesen tan limitadas.

Si el origen del consenso genético - mi punto de vista - el cambio que te aventuras a profetizar duraría eras geológicas y no me afecta.

Y lo genético es mi punto de vista porque un comportamiento compartido por todas las etnias, por todas las culturas, en todas coyunturas ya sean crisis, guerras o épocas de paz, una generación tras otra durante milenios, es un comportamiento inexplicable mediante variables sociológicas y circunstanciales. Solo queda lo intrínseco al ser humano, lo genético.


----------



## darkness (16 Feb 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Esa sólo te la dan cuando has estudiado mucho y comprendes ya todo, hamijo, y además eres consciente de lo que pasa a tu alrededor.
> 
> .



Enhorabuena entonces por haber alcanzado la total y absoluta omnisciencia. Es usted como Dios. 

:XX:


----------



## GenEgoista (16 Feb 2013)

iber83 dijo:


> De hecho, hay estudios y relatos de todo tipo sobre sociedades que:
> a) no usaban ningún tipo de dinero.
> b) usan dinero, pero de una forma que nada tiene que ver con la que se entiende en nuestra cultura.
> c) usan dinero a nuestro modo, pero emplean multitud de materiales que nunca hemos usado los occidentales con esa función: conchas, varillas de cobre, ganado, tabaco, etc.




Hablas de islas reomotas del Pacífico donde no hay oro y que representan el 0,000000001% de la humanidad. 

La primera condición para que el oro sea valorado es saber que existe, y para usarlo tiene que haberlo. Son obviedades que has pasado por alto.


----------



## GenEgoista (16 Feb 2013)

iber83 dijo:


> el hombre no lleva escrito en sus genes ni siquiera que las sociedades que conforma necesiten una forma de dinero obligatoriamente, cuanto ni más decir que ese dinero vaya a ser el oro.



Las urracas llevan escrito en los genes el gusto irracional por los objetos brillantes. Los atesoran como demostración de status ante potenciales parejas, un mensaje como _"mis genes son tan aptos que además de alimentarme me sobra tiempo y energía para encotrar muchos de estos objetos raros"_.

El proceso en el ser humano es parecido. El oro satisface una necesidad institiva vital como proxy de la aptitud genética de su poseedor, tanto si es hombre con energía sobrante para el esfuerzo "inútil" de conseguirlo, como si es mujer portadora de una prueba visible, ante sus competidoras, del deseo sexual masculino que suscita.


----------



## GenEgoista (16 Feb 2013)

iber83 dijo:


> Claro. En África no hay oro. En Sudamérica no hay oro. En Australia no hay oro. "Obviedades" dice.



Dime de un solo lugar en África, Sudamérica o Australia donde no se reconzca el valor del oro. De qué época son los faraones, el imperio nubio, etc.? En cuanto el hombre aprende a extraer oro aluvial, que no es algo obvio, se pone en marcha la fiebre del oro.

En Zimbabwe se compra pan con arenas doradas extraidas de los rios. La alternativa es morirse de hambre. En los ríos hay mejillón tigre de concha muy bonita, serán tontos que no las usan como dinero?


----------



## GenEgoista (16 Feb 2013)

iber83 dijo:


> ¿Y se reconocía ese valor antes de que esos pueblos hubiesen tenido contacto con los europeos?



Ni África ha estado nunca aislada de los europeos y menos de árabes y egipcios, como pareces insinuar, ni el uso monetario del oro nació en Europa.

Respecto a las américas no me voy a inventar nada, el oro tuvo rango de moneda antes de que les "descubriéramos":

Aquí se constata: Tenochtitlan

_ Los aztecas no tenían moneda; usaban en su lugar granos de cacao, hachuelas de cobre, tejuelas de oro y canutos de plumas de ave llenos de polvo de oro._​
y aquí: América

_Cuando se consideraba que algunos de ellos eran mas valioso que aquello que se ofrecía en canje, el valor se contemplaba con granos de cacao o polvo de oro guardado en canutos de plumas. Estos bienes cumplían una función parecida a la que cumple el dinero en la actualidad, inexistente en la economía aztec​_
El oro es la moneda mas universal y lo ha sido desde la edad de los metales, desde su descubrimiento, en todas las sociedades que han tenido acceso a él. Negarlo es un ejercicio fútil de cabezonería


----------



## GenEgoista (16 Feb 2013)

iber83 dijo:


> ¿Sabías que el comercio en el África occidental del siglo XVII y XVIII se hacía con conchas de moluscos?



Sin referencias no me creo nada. Inventar hoaxes sale gratis.

En este enlace hablan del oro como moneda en el África occidental por lo menos desde el s. VIII, es decir, un mínimo de 1.000 años antes de la fecha que das para los mejillones.


----------



## GenEgoista (17 Feb 2013)

iber83 dijo:


> Apoyarlo en que este aprecio al oro descansa en código genético ya es el "no va más". En el fondo lo que usted comenta sólo es una muestra de su inseguridad ante la posibilidad de equivocarse.



Usted no ha sabido dar argumentos de peso en favor de una naturaleza circunstancial del oro como valor. 

Sabemos que la aceptación universal del dólar se debe a su imposición via militar por EEUU y sabemos que desaparecerá tan pronto como muestre signos de flaqueza (ya lo está haciendo). 

Sin embargo, en cualquier lugar del mundo donde aflorase oro nativo se produjo un consenso immediato como objeto de máxima aceptación en los intercambios. Surge de manera independiente en sociedades totalmente desconectadas.

Ni siquiera cosas tan básicas como los alimentos gozan de un consenso parecido, pues las preferencias cambian con las generacioens, con las fronteras y con las culturas. El oro, como objeto de aceptación universal solo tiene parangón con el sexo. De hecho van siempre unidos.


----------



## bullish consensus (17 Feb 2013)

yo no se porque la gente se acaba mosqueando siempre. 
es mejor tratar de sacar conclusiones que nos puedan orientar y estar tambien abiertos a aportaciones de otros. 
lo cierto es que el oro ha sido el dinero mas universal y puede que en algunos lugares no haya estado presente pero eso no cambia mucho el fondo del tema, el oro es portador de valor universal.


----------



## GenEgoista (17 Feb 2013)

iber83 dijo:


> Pensaba que los argumentos a favor del oro como reserva de valor le correspondían a usted.



Le he descargado un camión de argumentos encima, desmóntelos.

Desde su descubriento hace milenios hasta hoy ha sido reserva de valor, sin interrupción, incluso cuando está oficialmente desmonetizado como ahora. Lo monetiza democráticamente el pueblo.

Usted dice que algún día el oro podría caer en desgracia como valor seguro, pero no acierta a especificar ninguna circunstancia que diese lugar a un cambio universal de opinión. No la da porque simplemente usted no entiende de donde le viene al oro su irresistible atractivo. 

Yo le voy a dar una pista. Reúna a un grupo de mujeres y haga el ejercicio de convencerlas, con las mejores razones que ud. pueda encontrar, de que el oro no sirve para nada y de que cambien sus joyas por su valor de mercado equivalente en "joyas" de ALPACA, para mayor variedad y disfrute.

Después de este ejercicio saldrá usted mas sabio, pero también se habrá ganado fama de rarito entre esas mujeres, así que mejor se busca un grupo de desconocidas para practicarlo


----------



## GenEgoista (17 Feb 2013)

iber83 dijo:


> PD. En su enlace sobre los imperios africanos sólo se habla de que se explotaban minas de oro. Ni una mención al oro como reserva de valor o como medio de cambio local.



En primer lugar, usted da cero enlaces para sus afirmaciones como la del dinero-mejillón. 

Si se explotan minas de oro, ¿hace falta que mencionar lo obvio? 
Dígame usted que uso le daban a ese oro. Veamos un par de posibilidades:

1. ¿plomos para la pesca?

¿Por qué no se le da dicha utilidad industrial si es mas denso que el plomo y es igual de dúctil? PORQUE ES MAS CARO. Por qué es mas caro? pues porque es mas escaso. Luego ya tenemos otra justiicación de su valor: ser más apto en infinidad de aplicaciones pero mas escaso.

2. Abalorios de mujeres.

Esto significa que el oro es directamente intercambiable por sexo, y como el sexo es lo más universalmente apreciado por los varones, el oro se convirtió en la moneda de cambio mas aceptada. No tiene mas misterio que esta pregunta: ¿por qué el oro gusta irracionalmente a las mueres? La respuesta te da la clave que el oro sea inamovible como valor universal.


----------



## GenEgoista (17 Feb 2013)

iber83 dijo:


> Pues como dice su enlace, lo usaban para la exportación. Es decir, unos pueblos del norte de África demandaban oro y entregaban sal a cambio. La sal era la mercancía demandada por los pueblos situados más al sur, no el oro. A este fenómeno que tanto le extraña se le llama comercio.
> 
> Y sí, en su enlace no dice que se acuñen monedas ni que los pueblos que extraen oro lo atesoren como reserva de valor. Se pierde usted muchas cosas con tantas "obviedades". Que alguien extraiga oro no implica que lo use como dinero. Piense usted en los compro-oro, ¿el hecho de que compren oro significa que lo usen como dinero? Lo que usan como dinero es el dinero fiat, el oro sólo es una MERCANCIA que compran y venden.
> 
> ...



Siga viviendo en su Utopia, mejor Tontopia, donde con su labia torpe consigue convencer a todas las mujeres del mundo de que el oro no es valioso, de que no expresa su estatus ante las demas hembras, y de que la ALPACA tiene exactamente mismo color, es mas ligera y sale mucho mas barata, lo cual les otorga un glamur que no puede dar les el oro. 

Si considera una desviación sexual el matrimonio visite urgentemetne un psiquiatra. El matrimonio es un ritual cuyos menús, atuendos y condiciones cambian con las culturas, todo varía excepto una cosa: el intercambio de prendas de ORO. Si no ve aun la relación entre el oro y la sexualidad humana, es que ya vive en Tontopia.
Porque mcanismos


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Feb 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Usted dice que algún día el oro podría caer en desgracia como valor seguro, pero no acierta a especificar ninguna circunstancia que diese lugar a un cambio universal de opinión.



Él quizá no, pero yo sí que puedo acertar a especificar las circunstancias que ya, de hecho, están cambiando el paradigma del oro:

- En un mundo globalizado, con intercambios de información inmediata, no puede transferirse de forma rápida a lo largo del globo.
- No se conoce con exactitud su cantidad total.
- La comprobación de autenticidad de cada unidad monetaria conlleva un considerable esfuerzo y pérdida de tiempo, sobretodo en las transacciones en las que intervienen muchas unidades.
- Es fácilmente detectable por métodos magnéticos.
- En una economía deflacionaria, la medición precisa del oro en submúltiplos aumenta geométricamente en complejidad y costo, dificultando su empleo en la economía doméstica.
- No tiene la mayor relación entre densidad de valor/entropía de todos los distintos tipos de dinero que se ofertan en la actualidad.
- Los costes de su custodia y transporte son muy altos.
- Su ocultación efectiva nunca es del todo segura.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Él quizá no, pero yo sí que puedo acertar a especificar las circunstancias que ya, de hecho, están cambiando el paradigma del oro:
> 
> - En un mundo globalizado, con intercambios de información inmediata, no puede transferirse de forma rápida a lo largo del globo.
> - No se conoce con exactitud su cantidad total.
> ...



Interesante apologia implícita del bitcoin.


----------



## Explorer (17 Feb 2013)

Don't Count on the Chinese-Indian Gold Bubble To Hit a New Record Peak - Forbes

*Don't Count on the Chinese-Indian Gold Bubble To Hit a New Record Peak
Comment Now*


The gold rush of 2008 to 2011 has sputtered out. I am so glad I resisted the temptation last year to predict that the apparent craze of the Chinese for gold as an alternative to currency would drive the price to record levels beyond $2000 an ounce. As I was unable to visit China and see for myself what was going on among the population, I hesitated to hype a story about which I had doubts.

Gold was supposed to be a sure thing– the source of another killing by John Paulson, George Soros and all the would-be John Paulsons and Soros followers. Gold was supposed to spike every time a central bank added to the globe’s money supply as the ECB has been forced to do. But gold peaked near $1890 an ounce and are off almost 15% since then. Gold is up 3% in 2012 but demand for the big ETFs like GLD are mainly flat as the gold story has withered.
Just as the Chinese banks were promoting installment gold accruals by ordinary Chinese the sharp slowdown in the Chinese economy placed a massive halt on the rush to accumulate the precious metal. The precipitous fall in real estate prices and the general weakness in many commodity prices has restrained Chinese demand.

In the west gold is no substitute for shares that have earnings and bonds that have yields. I think the Chinese are finding out the same lesson. Savings are going into the banking system and into investments with a guaranteed return. The foreign exchange reserves of the Peoples Bank of China are shrinking due to a shrinking trade surplus.
The general tone in the markets for gold and gold mining shares has lost its sense of drama and excitement. Gold mining shares as well have attracted little buying despite their chronic weakness in the face of higher bullion prices. Costs of mining have risen as have political pressures to raise revenue from the privately held mining industries. The startling photo of dead miners in South Africa murdered by the police is a shocking throw back to the violence that once existed in the apartheid era.

Even the wedding season in India did not appreciably lift gold prices enough to cause demand to increase for gold jewelry. In fact, gold is down from its peak of nearly $1900 an ounce 2 years ago, and has been trading rather dully in the $1600 an ounce level with modest dips into $1500 an ounce territory at various times. As China and India represent half of gold consumption in recent years, you can predict that gold prices will be a function of the strength or weakness in the Chinese and Indian economies. No matter how the dollar acts and no matter the hints from the Fed about a QE3, *gold is tired.*


----------



## GenEgoista (17 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Él quizá no, pero yo sí que puedo acertar a especificar las circunstancias que ya, de hecho, están cambiando el paradigma del oro:



Veamos si traes algo nuevo o es o mismo de siempre.



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> - En un mundo globalizado, con intercambios de información inmediata, no puede transferirse de forma rápida a lo largo del globo.



Tampoco el petróleo puede transferirse de forma rápida a lo largo del globo, y no por ello se abandona en un mundo globalizado.

Las transferencias de oro siempre se han hecho a través de intermediarios financieros (Hawala), que realizan pago físico a cuenta y un par de veces al año se trasnfieren físicamente el balance.



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> - No se conoce con exactitud su cantidad total.



Siempre ha sido así, nada nuevo.



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> - La comprobación de autenticidad de cada unidad monetaria conlleva un considerable esfuerzo y pérdida de tiempo, sobretodo en las transacciones en las que intervienen muchas unidades.



Siempre ha sido así, nada nuevo. Poco precio por la ventaja de no ser dinero falsificable.



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> - Es fácilmente detectable por métodos magnéticos.



y?



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> - En una economía deflacionaria, la medición precisa del oro en submúltiplos aumenta geométricamente en complejidad y costo, dificultando su empleo en la economía doméstica.



Siempre ha sido así, nada nuevo. Solución: plata. Bimetalismo.



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> - No tiene la mayor relación entre densidad de valor/entropía de todos los distintos tipos de dinero que se ofertan en la actualidad.



Siempre ha sido así, nada nuevo. Altamente irrelevante. 

¿Cual será el siguiente pseudo-argumento? vque su número atómico no es múltiplo de pi?



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> - Los costes de su custodia y transporte son muy altos.
> - Su ocultación efectiva nunca es del todo segura.



Siempre ha sido así, nada nuevo.


----------



## GenEgoista (17 Feb 2013)

iber83 dijo:


> Yo no tengo que convencer a ninguna mujer de nada. Eso son cosas suyas.



Para que el oro deje de ser considerado un valor, o usted o alguie mas ha de convencer de su Tontopia a todas las mujeres del mismo, ya que son la base de la demanda presente y futura.

No le hace falta realizar el ejercicio que indique porque comprende perfectamente la estulticia de la empresa, y por ende, de la idea de que el oro deje de ser un depósito de valor.


----------



## Obi (17 Feb 2013)

Si el oro es una burbuja, entonces ¿qué es esto?: La deuda pública española batió records en 2012 creciendo en 146.000 millones.
Y las preferentes de Bankia, ¿cómo las definimos?: "Bruselas quiere canjear las preferentes por acciones a 1 centimo, el gobierno español quiere que sea a 10 centimos".


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Feb 2013)

Obi dijo:


> Si el oro es una burbuja, entonces ¿qué es esto?: La deuda pública española batió records en 2012 creciendo en 146.000 millones.
> Y las preferentes de Bankia, ¿cómo las definimos?: "Bruselas quiere canjear las preferentes por acciones a 1 centimo, el gobierno español quiere que sea a 10 centimos".



Hola, Obi: Esto es una ESTAFA y una MIERDA como la copa de un pino...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Feb 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Tampoco el petróleo puede transferirse de forma rápida a lo largo del globo, y no por ello se abandona en un mundo globalizado.



El petróleo no tiene como función principal su utilización como dinero o como depósito de valor. Así que no es comparable.



GenEgoista dijo:


> Las transferencias de oro siempre se han hecho a través de intermediarios financieros (Hawala), que realizan pago físico a cuenta y un par de veces al año se trasnfieren físicamente el balance.



Perfecto, otro punto más a mi favor porque me está usted confirmando que, utilizando otras divisas como las criptomonedas, eliminaríamos intermediarios en las transacciones. Menos intermediarios=menos costes=menos comisiones aplicadas a las transacciones. Siga, por favor, siga "defendiendo" al oro de esta forma.:XX:



GenEgoista dijo:


> Sr.Mojón dijo:
> 
> 
> > - La comprobación de autenticidad de cada unidad monetaria conlleva un considerable esfuerzo y pérdida de tiempo, sobretodo en las transacciones en las que intervienen muchas unidades.
> ...



Si, ya sé que siempre ha sido así. Y por eso los avances tecnológicos y científicos están empezando a sustituir el oro por otras monedas que mejoran la infalsabilidad y, sobretodo, reducen el coste de la comprobación de autenticidad. De nuevo, menor coste=mejor optimización=adopción paulatina.



GenEgoista dijo:


> Sr.Mojón dijo:
> 
> 
> > - Es fácilmente detectable por métodos magnéticos.
> ...



Limita la movilidad de tus ahorros a través de fronteras o controles gubernamentales y simplifica la labor de cualquiera que desee encontrar dónde los escondes. 



GenEgoista dijo:


> Sr.Mojón dijo:
> 
> 
> > - En una economía deflacionaria, la medición precisa del oro en submúltiplos aumenta geométricamente en complejidad y costo, dificultando su empleo en la economía doméstica.
> ...



El bimetalismo es una solución. Pero no es una solución óptima. La plata ya no es el oro ni ofrece las mismas cualidades. Al contacto con el azufre se sulfura y eso puede llevar a problemas de fungibilidad con respecto a la aceptación de las monedas. Y te recuerdo que todos liberamos sulfuros a través del sudor.

Además, la aceptación de un segundo metal como patrón supone un nuevo mercado al que acceder para obtenerlo, duplicando así las comisiones que debe pagar el usuario. Las criptomonedas no necesitan de este segundo patrón así que, de nuevo, menor coste=mejor optimización=adopción paulatina.



GenEgoista dijo:


> Sr.Mojón dijo:
> 
> 
> > - No tiene la mayor relación entre densidad de valor/entropía de todos los distintos tipos de dinero que se ofertan en la actualidad.
> ...



¿Altamente irrelevante? ¿Considera usted irrelevante la optimización en el transporte o en su ocultación? ¿Poder mover libremente una gran cantidad de tus propios ahorros, de forma segura e indetectable frente las miradas de los demás puede suponer la diferencia entre tenerlos y no tenerlos en un futuro no demasiado lejano.

Poder concentrar un alto valor hasta el tamaño de algo casi inapreciable es algo completamente necesario cuando hablamos de mover, ocultar o transferir tus ahorros.



GenEgoista dijo:


> Sr.Mojón dijo:
> 
> 
> > - Los costes de su custodia y transporte son muy altos.
> ...



Y por eso está siendo sustituído por formas más efectivas de dinero/depósito de valor.


----------



## gurrumino (17 Feb 2013)

Yo no tengo na' de joro , pero me gustaria tener unos kilillos antes que cualquier otra riqueza tangible. 
Parece que se le olvida a algunos de que el oro fue' , es , y sera' riqueza.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Feb 2013)

Yo no tengo na' de tulipanes, pero me gustaria tener unos bulbillos antes que cualquier otra riqueza tangible. 
Parece que se le olvida a algunos de que el tulipán fue' , es , y sera' riqueza.

Yo no tengo na' de pimienta de las Indias, pero me gustaria tener unos granillos antes que cualquier otra riqueza tangible. 
Parece que se le olvida a algunos de que la pimienta fue' , es , y sera' riqueza.
.
.
.
.

Es una broma, no te enfades, pero lo de la tangibilidad siempre me ha hecho gracia.

¿Crees que el html, la criptografía, la información o el software en general no tiene ningún valor símplemente porque no lo puedes tocar?

¿Te has planteado el formato que tiene el dinero de tu nómina hasta que pasa a ser de tu titularidad?


----------



## gurrumino (17 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojon , no me compares tontunas con el sagrado joro por favor .


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Feb 2013)

gurrumino dijo:


> Sr.Mojon , no me compares tontunas con el *sagrado *joro por favor .



De acuerdo, yo sólo puedo aportar argumentos que apelan a la razón. Contra la fe...nada puedo. 8:


----------



## gurrumino (17 Feb 2013)

¿ Fe ?, ni gota , pero es que la pimienta , los tulipanes , el dinero escrito , cambian , de formato, de color, de composicion . Son riqueza en un momento puntual, el oro y ninguna otra cosa, siempre ha tenido un valor intrinseco osea por lo que es , no para lo que se vaya a usar.
Me voy a jalar..... , coño , no tengo pimienta pa las patatas , pues les pongo ajo .


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 Feb 2013)

Sr. Mojon, sus argumentos son interesantes, es evidente que el bitcoin supera el oro en diversos aspectos no secundarios, pero mi opinion es que su principal inconveniente (la infraestructura tecnologica necesaria para manipular su virtualdad) sigue pesando suficiente como para no compensarlo. La tangibilidad no es un tema religioso, sino mas bien practico y low-tech.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Feb 2013)

Nada tiene valor intrínseco en este mundo. Nada. Porque el valor es algo completamente subjetivo y está sometido a la apreciación del valorador según sus circunstancias, sus condicionantes e incluso sus previsiones futuras.


----------



## plastic_age (17 Feb 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Para mi la esencia de una burbuja se define en términos socioeconomicos: es que las manos fuertes que compraron a bajo precio, se deshacen de sus posiciones y distribuyen el producto entre la gran masa de la población (viviendas, OPVs de Terra, ...), y como lo que está sucediendo es lo contrario (las manos fuertes están acumulando el oro de la gran masa de la población) entiendo que no estamos en una burbuja sino en la fase previa. Pero evidentemente son opiniones y especulaciones.



¿Es por eso por lo que veo "Compro oro" en todos los sitios imaginables? A mí me preguntaron si tenía joyas de la familia, y le dije que no, y si tuviera no las vendería por lo del dinero respaldado en dinero fiat. Hay pocos sitios que digan "vendo oro barato", con excepción del andorrano.
Antes veía agencias inmobiliarias por todos sitios: no queda ni una. (En una ciudad de unas 200.000 personas).

Pero mi duda está en que si el dólar USA se ha imprimido como locos, la deuda USA está fuera de control y no la podemos ni imaginar, y el mundo no acaba de ver el fin de la recesión (más bien al contrario), ¿cómo es que el oro no sube más? ¿Cómo es que la moneda billete no cae hasta casi cero, como en la República Weimar? 





[/IMG]


----------



## gugueta (17 Feb 2013)

Desde mi punto de vista, totalmente ignorante y ademas me pierdo con estas cosas, el precio del oro tiene un problema y ese es el oro-papel. 
Si el precio de cotización se refiriese únicamente al oro físico sería una cosa, pero como está por medio el oro papel nos marean la perdiz como les da la gana.


----------



## GenEgoista (17 Feb 2013)

iber83 dijo:


> Por último, no sé dónde lee que yo diga que el oro vaya a dejar de ser un depósito de valor. Le estoy diciendo que, en el pasado, el oro no fue tan universal como usted predica.



La perra gorda para usted, intente no fóllarsela.


----------



## GenEgoista (17 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Nada tiene valor intrínseco en este mundo. Nada.



Se habla de valor intrínseco en contraposición a valor fiduciario. Usted se hace el sueco porque promociona bitcoin, que es 100% fiduciario.

El valor intrínseco de un material es su *cotización en el mercado* medido en la divisa X de su elección.

En contraste, su valor facial es un precio *arbitrariamente superior* al de cotización en el mercado e impuesto por quienes ejerce, temporalmente, el monopolio de la fuerza, incluida la de imponerlo.

A ver si se nos aclaran las ideas de una vez.


----------



## GenEgoista (17 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Yo no tengo na' de tulipanes, pero me gustaria tener unos bulbillos antes que cualquier otra riqueza tangible.



Por dios, qué nivelazo!

Conoce ud. la diferencia entre oferta elástica (tulipanes) e inelástica (oro)? 

La burbuja de tulipanes reventó porque es posible aumentar su producción hasta el infinito. Respecto al oro, predice ud. que se hará realidad el sueño de los alquimistas?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Feb 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Por dios, qué nivelazo!
> 
> Conoce ud. la diferencia entre oferta elástica (tulipanes) e inelástica (oro)?
> 
> La burbuja de tulipanes reventó porque es posible aumentar su producción hasta el infinito. Respecto al oro, predice ud. que se hará realidad el sueño de los alquimistas?



Sabe muy bien que, en ese post, mi intención era la de enfatizar que, aunque nuestras impresiones sobre lo que es seguro e inamovible puedan parecer sólidas, un cambio de paradigma nos mostrará que confiábamos nuestros deseos en algo irracional.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Feb 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Se habla de valor intrínseco en contraposición a valor fiduciario. Usted se hace el sueco porque promociona bitcoin, que es 100% fiduciario.
> 
> El valor intrínseco de un material es su *cotización en el mercado* medido en la divisa X de su elección.
> 
> ...



Si, eso es como con la bolsa. Si sube, todos son inversoreh, pero si baja todos son ejpeculadoreh. Pues con el oro igual. Si sube es porque la gente aprecia su "valor intrínseco", pero si baja son los malditos manipuladoreh de mercado que andan juguetando con el oro papel.

¡Aclárense ustedes primero sobre si el valor intrínseco es debido únicamente a su cotización actual (especulación incluída) o, por las cualidades que ofrece!

Aun así seguro que le encantará escuchar entonces que el valor intrínseco de los tulipanes a comienzo del SXVII era altísimo


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Feb 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Sr. Mojon, sus argumentos son interesantes, es evidente que el bitcoin supera el oro en diversos aspectos no secundarios, pero mi opinion es que su principal inconveniente (la infraestructura tecnologica necesaria para manipular su virtualdad) sigue pesando suficiente como para no compensarlo. La tangibilidad no es un tema religioso, sino mas bien practico y low-tech.



Hombre, la comprobación de autenticidad del oro, su transporte y su custodia también demandan infraestructura tecnológica. La modernas falsificaciones también necesitan de tecnología para su detección. Ya no vale eso de morder la moneda o lingote para comprobar la maleabilidad.


----------



## GenEgoista (17 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> un c*ambio de paradigma* nos mostrará que confiábamos nuestros deseos en algo irracional.



Es fácil desear un cambio, pero argumentar los mecanismos del mismo - vuelvo al experimento de las mujeres - es mas jodido. Ud. intuye - o sabe - que haría el ridículo intentando convencera las féminas de pasarse a la APLACA ::

Usted se inventa muchas razones, exprime la lógica hasta el límite buscando convencer al mundo de que el oro es uan simple "piedra amarilla". Pero todo su esfuerzo mental no sirve porque la fascinación del oro es *irracional*, por tanto nunca convencera con razones.

Lo ve? o sigue sin captar la realidad del molino contra el que ud. luchando?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Hombre, la comprobación de autenticidad del oro, su transporte y su custodia también demandan infraestructura tecnológica. La modernas falsificaciones también necesitan de tecnología para su detección. Ya no vale eso de morder la moneda o lingote para comprobar la maleabilidad.



En el mejor (para sus argumentos) de los casos la tecnologia para el oro es una bascula de precision y un pie de rey, total menos de 50€, pero sobretodo: portatil y utilizable sin electricidad en mitad del amazonas o del aneto. Para bitcoins es necesaria una conexion a la red, es decir, no solo es necesaria la electricidad sino que es inviable en el 95% de la superficie terrestre. No digo que el dia que haya terminales tipo smartphones, portatiles y con capacidad de conectarse entre ellos en plan P2P sea una buena solucion, pero de momento es MUY dependiente de tecnologia avanzada y no ubicua. Por lo que yo no confiaria en ellos los ahorros de mi vida, y si que lo haria en el oro o incluso en inmuebles. Los veo mejores instrumentos de intercambio que almacen de valor.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Feb 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Es fácil desear un cambio, pero argumentar los mecanismos del mismo - vuelvo al experimento de las mujeres - es mas jodido. Ud. intuye - o sabe - que haría el ridículo intentando convencera las féminas de pasarse a la APLACA ::



No se preocupe por mi actividad sexual. Yo para eso utilizo algo que, en caso de catástrofe, involución social, o armageddon económico se aprecia mucho más que el oro: el alcohol.

Un hombre previsor como yo sabe qué medio de pago es el más adecuado en cada circunstancia. Por la noche alcohol, por el día fiat y para los ahorros Bitcoin


----------



## GenEgoista (17 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Si, eso es como con la bolsa. Si sube, todos son ejpeculadoreh, pero si baja todos son manipuladoreh. Pues con el oro igual.



El oro es una divisa de máxima calidad (no inflable mediante falsificación legal), *respaldada por la fascinación irracional que ejerce sobre el sexo femenino*. Como su oferta es escasa, el precio lo determina la calidad relativa de las demás divisas fiduciarias.

Por eso sí, la cotización del oro puede bajar respecto a la divisa X si ésta mejora su calidad para aproximarse a la del oro,es decir, si circula en cantidad rpoporcional a la riqueza disponible. Como las divisas son instrumentos de políticas económicas y estas tienden irremediablemente al endeudamiento y a la expansión, su calidad respecto al oro solo puede empeorar a medio y largo plazo debido a una proliferación excesiva.

La historia de la moneda fiduciaria siempre ha acabado de la misma manera, es decir, todas han alcanzado últimamente el valor intrínsic (de mercado) del papel sobre el que iban impresas. Hoy en dia el final será peor, porque tiende hacia el valor intrínsico del bit, que es mucho mas bajo y ni siquiera sirve para quemar en las estufas, como el papel en Weimar, ni para limpiarse lo que ya sabemos.

Todas las divisas excepto el oro son *promesas de un político*, y a dia de hay que ser rematadamente simplón para seguir confiando en estos animalicos.


----------



## GenEgoista (17 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No se preocupe por mi actividad sexual.



Usted se está haciendo pajas. 

Usted desvía la vista par no mirar de frente a su enemigo, que es la naturaleza femenina del oro. Las mujeres se pasan sus sesudos análisis por el forro que no tienen de algo que rima con razones.

Yo apuesto por las mujeres y por el oro. Lo hago porque los varones con quienes compito no las entienden y por ello nunca entendarán tampoco al oro. Así de segura es mi apuesta.


----------



## GenEgoista (17 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> para los ahorros Bitcoin



Usted va a aprender a hostias lo que significa "liquidez" cuando más la necesite.

Que conste que bitcoin no me parece mala idea como timo piramidal y como curiosidad intelectual (eso que deja frías a las féminas que el varón necesita) y muy tontos serán los últimos.

Váyase de putas e intente pagar con bitcoin ::


----------



## GenEgoista (17 Feb 2013)

iber83 dijo:


> - Metaleros que compráis oro, sexo: varón. ¿Compráis oro para impresionar/seducir/demostrar status ante las mujeres?



Como metalero hasta la médula te respondo.

No compro oro para impresionar a las mujeres, lo compro porque tiene un valor GARANTIZADO por la impresión avidez e irreversible que causa en todas las mujeres del mundo. 

Sin esta avidez, si su utilidad como símbolo portátil, inequívoco y universalmente reconocible del estatus sexual de la portadora, el oro no sería mas que una simple curiosidad científica.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Feb 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> En el mejor (para sus argumentos) de los casos la tecnologia para el oro es una bascula de precision y un pie de rey, total menos de 50€, pero sobretodo: portatil y utilizable sin electricidad en mitad del amazonas o del aneto.



Las falsificaciones con tungsteno no son detectables por densidad, ya que su densidad es prácticamente la misma que la del oro. Para detectarlo hace falta medir la conductividad eléctrica en diferentes secciones del lingote e incluso puede ser necesaria una medición de transmisividad acústica con ultrasonidos. Para todo eso hace falta electricidady tecnología más allá de una balanza.



EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Para bitcoins es necesaria una conexion a la red, es decir, no solo es necesaria la electricidad sino que es inviable en el 95% de la superficie terrestre.



Bitcoin no da servicio a superficies, sino a personas. Y da la casualidad que el 50% de la población del planeta vive aglutinada en ciudades, que es la forma más favorable para abastecerlos de energía y comunicaciones. Son 3.000 millones de potenciales usuarios.



EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> No digo que el dia que haya terminales tipo smartphones, portatiles y con capacidad de conectarse entre ellos en plan P2P sea una buena solucion, pero de momento es MUY dependiente de tecnologia avanzada y no ubicua.



Todo hoy en día es muy dependiente de la tecnología. Si falla el abastecimiento de energía eléctrica a gran escala, después de ver lo que pasó en la central nuclear de Fukushima al estar 24 horas desconectada de la red eléctrica, la forma que tengan nuestros ahorros será el menor de nuestros problemas.

Hay 445 centrales nucleares repartidas por todo el planeta. Una llamarada solar de gran intensidad o un pulso electromagnético a gran altura que frían una parte importante de la red eléctrica y dará igual si tenemos bits en el bolsillo, cilindros brillantes o estampitas de algodón pintadas.



EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Por lo que yo no confiaria en ellos los ahorros de mi vida, y si que lo haria en el oro o incluso en inmuebles. Los veo mejores instrumentos de intercambio que almacen de valor.



Todos los ahorros no, desde luego. Ya sabe cuál es mi lema:

25%Tierras de cultivo, 25%Bitcoin, 25%oro(aunque la plata me gusta mucho más) y 25% plomo.


----------



## Platón (17 Feb 2013)

iber83 dijo:


> - Metaleros que compráis oro, sexo: varón. ¿Compráis oro para impresionar/seducir/demostrar status ante las mujeres?



El oro se compra y guarda a buen recaudo con la máxima discreción, sobre todo con las mujeres. Las demostraciones de poder sólo traen problemas con visilleras y albanokosovares (también serbios)

El oro de seducción basta el de 18k.



iber83 dijo:


> En fin, que os agradecería que plasmarais brevemente cuál es el motivo principal que os lleva a comprar oro.



La llegada de este día


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Feb 2013)

Hola, iber83: Yo hace rato que me estoy preguntando si este hilo no está derivando a "Freud y el Oro"...
No voy a responder unas preguntas que ya sé que haces con "sorna", porque evidentemente las "razones" de los "metaleros" están más que expuestas en este hilo y no creo que ninguna de ellas sea por motivos de carácter sexual.
Saludos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Feb 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Váyase de putas e intente pagar con bitcoin ::



Ya le he dicho que, con mi labia y dos de las monedas del apocalipsis (cigarrillos y alcohol), puedo conseguir mucho más que probablemente usted aireando al viento una kruger. No me haría falta desempolvar mis Bitcoins para eso.


----------



## GenEgoista (17 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Las falsificaciones con tungsteno no son detectables por densidad, ya que su densidad es prácticamente la misma que la del oro. Para detectarlo hace falta medir la conductividad eléctrica en diferentes secciones del lingote e incluso puede ser necesaria una medición de transmisividad acústica con ultrasonidos. Para todo eso hace falta electricidad.



El problema del tunstgeno solo concierne a pagos a partir de cuatro ceros, cuando el lingote tiene un volumen suficiente para hacer la operación rentable.

En estos supuestos, la verificación es más rapida e inmediata que verificar la solvencia de una persona, por ejemplo.



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Bitcoin no da servicio a superficies, sino a personas. Y da la casualidad que el 50% de la población del planeta vive aglutinada en ciudades que es la forma más favorable para abastecerlos de energía y comunicaciones. Son 3.000 millones de potenciales usuarios.



Timo piramidal. Ganaron dinero quienes entraron a tiempo. Las mujeres pasan como de la mierda, y de los varones sois cuatro nerds a quienes les importa la relación entre la entropía y las témporas. Se vende fatal.

Cuando la confianza es escasa, la gente inteligente, la que sobrevivirá, solo levantará un dedo por cosas TANGIBLES.



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Todo hoy en día es muy dependiente de la tecnología.



Menos el oro y la plata ::

La tecnología, por su gran número de dependencias, requiere que sociedades altamente complejas y organizadas sepan mantenerse en ese estado durante mucho tiempo. 

Sin embargo son precisamente las sociedades complejas las más sensibles al colapso: El Colapso de las Sociedades Complejas. Es temerario confiar tus ahorros a la FE en la tecnología precisamente en la antesala de un colapso financiero mundial que sin duda tendrá consecuencias tecnológias. Igual salimos de esta para vernos de nuevo en la edad de piedra.

Oro y plata, cojones! dejémonos de mariconadas.


----------



## GenEgoista (17 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ya le he dicho que, con mi labia



Bien, empieza usted reconociendo la inutilidad de bitcoin en la economia real. *Si no compra ni putas ni farlopa, no tiene futuro.*

Ahora analicemos su supuesta labia, esa que no sirve para convencer a las mujeres de algo tan obvio y ventajoso como cambiar sus joyas de oro por un valor equivalente en "joyas " de ALPACA, igual de bonita, más ligera y más barata?

Usted ni labia ni "labia minora", no crea que engaña a nadie.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (17 Feb 2013)

Alucino que este hilo siga vivo, y que sigamos discutiendo lo mismo, al menos sirve para no ensuciar el hilo del oro.

Señores esta claro que no hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver... el que no sea capaz de comprender que cuando estalle la burbuja de bonos y de derivados que tenemos sobre nuestras cabezas, y que toda esa ingente cantidad de divisas se vaya hacia activos tangibles habrá una inflación del cagarse...no merece que perdamos el tiempo con él.

No hay tablas de salvación para todos (oro, plata, tierras) no merece discutir, no vale la pena.

Con estos precios no hay burbuja, podemos comprar oro y plata a precio papel, ¿y por aquí hay gente que dice que están en una burbuja? Si la onza de oro bajase a 100$ les retaría a que la comprasen a ese precio, a ver quien se la vende...
De igual forma que si llegase algún día a 10.000$/oz, a ver quien se la vende...

Un solo dato:
En la edad media, la plebe nacía y moría sin ver una moneda de oro en su puñetera vida.
Ahora pensemos en nuestra situación actual, que seríamos en la edad media, si nobles o campesinos (yo no conozco ningún noble). Nos están dando una oportunidad de oro, no perdáis el tiempo.


----------



## GenEgoista (17 Feb 2013)

iber83 dijo:


> Si hasta este momento he estado de acuerdo con los motivos que ustedes exponen para comprar oro, también quiero saber si ustedes compran incluyendo esta vertiente "sexual" en su motivación.



Su pregunta se cae por su propio peso. Es como preguntar a un almacenista de condones si se ha metido en el negocio para follar.

El sexo crea la demanda de condones, les da valor. En un Mad Max serían un buen objeto de trueque. Pero no hay que confundir lo que da valor a una cosa con el motivo de invertir en ella que es el valor en sí.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 Feb 2013)

Iber83, sus argumentaciones son bienintenciiadas y moderadamente razonables. Para comprender la "frialdad" que detecta, creo, debe tener en cuenta que los metaleros (y me atrevo a duras penas a hablar en plural) llevamos meses o años duscutiendo estos temas, que es habitual que entren novatos y opinen sin haberse leido el hilo, y que es probable que estamos algo quemados de los trolles que habitalmente se pasan para provocar e insultar.

Respecto el tema que le preocupa, ni siquiera gen egoista afirma seriamente que la atraccion del oro como dinero este codificado geneticamente, con su vehemencia habitual solo subrayaba que lejos del argumento relativista habitual (dinero = arbitrario) el oro tiene componentes (culturales?, psicologicas?, ...) mas profundas y solidas.

El hecho que yo, por ejemplo, no haya entrado a rebatirlo, es porque mas alla de las hiperboles, ejemplos o bromas, que utilice, leo entre lineas sus argumentos y como los comparto no me apetece entrar a discutir "bits de argumentaciones" que no dejan de ser arboles que impiden ver el bosque.

No se sienta mal, a medida que vaya conociendo los posicionamients y los estilos de cada uno, vera que son gente maja y muy valida para aprender con sus aportaciones. Solo aparque los debates eramente intelectuales y centrese en aprender a entender como es el mundo economico financiero REAL.

Saludos!


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Feb 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> *Si no compra ni putas ni farlopa, no tiene futuro.*



Me parece a mi que deberías dejarte de comentarios infantiles sobre el sexo y leer un poquito más sobre la divisa que va a desplazar a tu querido oro. Bitcoin lleva cuatro años de mala prensa precisamente por su alto grado de anonimato y su mercado clandestino "Silk Road" en el que puedes encontrar desde servicios de sicarios, putas farlopa, armas... lo que quieras. Así que deja de menospreciar con comentarios infantiles algo que no conoces.



GenEgoista dijo:


> Timo piramidal. Ganaron dinero quienes entraron a tiempo. Las mujeres pasan como de la mierda, y de los varones sois cuatro nerds a quienes les importa la relación entre la entropía y las témporas. Se vende fatal.



Pues nada, ya estamos con la cancioncita del timo piramidal. ¿No te das cuenta que el mismo argumento puede emplearse con tu valiosa piedra amarilla? Y ya que te gustan tanto las referencias sexuales, estudia un poco sobre las cualidades que ofrece Bitcoin y así sabrás por qué se ha revalorizado tanto su cotización desde su invención, mientras que a ti, que atesoras esas piedras amarillas...






*
TE ESTÁ FOLLANDO UN TREN*


----------



## GenEgoista (17 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> leer un poquito más sobre la divisa que va a desplazar a tu querido oro.



Se lo cuentas a la tia que mas quieras y observa como se aleja entre carcajadas. La selección la hacen ellas y tú, que has comprado la idea de un nuncafollista japonés tan ducho como tu en temas de sexo, ya te has quedado fuera.

En el reino de los insitivo las matemáticas son tan útiles como una compresa para hacer derivadas.

Nos descojonamos hasta los tios, y eso que somos mas susceptibles a que nos envuelvan los razonamientos y justificaciones.

Ahi lo dejo que das penita.


----------



## GenEgoista (17 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> *estudia un poco sobre las cualidades que ofrece Bitcoin*



Estas son las "cualidades" Bitcoin - don't buy the hype

_My analysis of bitcoin has led me to believe that *the money creation process is flawed*, and the system *rewards early adopters* to an *unfair* degree. It has some of the characteristics of a *Ponzi scheme* as a result. Early adopters have already captured about *half of the total number of bitcoins that will ever be generated*, and as the rest of us scramble, their value will increase. _​


Sr.Mojón dijo:


> y así sabrás por qué se ha revalorizado tanto su cotización desde su invención, mientras que a ti, que atesoras esas piedras amarillas.



Las "piedras amarillas" son la pasión de la mitad del género humano. Las matemáticas son la pasión de cuatro aficionados a los cinco deditos.

La cotización de bitcoin casi tan ilíquida como las preferentes, como aprenderás cuando menos necesites aprenderlo.

Me quedo del lado de la matriz del género humano. Tú ya has decidido hacer enjambre con los zánganos y me alegro.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Feb 2013)

La tasa de inflación anual actual de Bitcoin es aproximadamente del 12%, mientras que la del oro rondará el 2%. La mitad de toda la masa monetaria de Bitcoins está todavía por incorporar a la economía. Así que visto desde tu óptica es todavía más timo piramidal el oro que los Bitcoins.

Y te recomiendo buscar artículos de más calidad para informarte al respecto... o por lo menos artículos escritos por alguien que comprenda lo que son las leyes de mercado.


----------



## GenEgoista (18 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> alguien que comprenda lo que son las leyes de mercado.



Has tocado fondo. Un niñato que no sabe distinguir entre oferta elástica e inelástica me alecciona sobre las leyes del mercado? Permíteme un GRAN DESCOJONE ) ) )



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> La tasa de inflación anual actual de Bitcoin es aproximadamente del 12%, mientras que la del oro rondará el 2%. La mitad de toda la masa monetaria de Bitcoins está todavía por incorporar a la economía. Así que visto desde tu óptica es todavía más timo piramidal el oro que los Bitcoins.



Estás pateando un caballo muerto.

Mi objetivo no es que cambies de opinión, porque no razonas, solo alertar a otros con mejor entendimiento.

Ya lo he dicho todo. Te dejo que despotriques a gusto tu solito, yo no voy a repetirme.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Feb 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Has tocado fondo. Un niñato que no sabe distinguir entre oferta elástica e inelástica me alecciona sobre las leyes del mercado? Permíteme un GRAN DESCOJONE ) ) )



Retrasado mental, aprende a leer. Mi referencia al desconocimiento sobre las leyes del mercado era sobre el autor del artículo. Deja de insultar porque, en lugar de Gen Egoista, voy a terminar llamándote gen generoso, ya que vas dejando los cromosomas que te sobran por todos los hilos que tocas, trisómico de los cojones.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Feb 2013)

iber83 dijo:


> Hola Fernando. Mis intervenciones en este hilo han ido dirigidas a aclarar conceptos sobre el dinero. Es algo que veo oportuno siendo que, a fin de cuentas, aquí se habla del oro como dinero.
> 
> Yo desconozco por completo el mundo del oro de inversión. Pero por mi formación, conozco alguna que otra cosa sobre el dinero. Leer aquí que el valor del oro reside en una vertiente sexual, me resulta "llamativo".
> 
> ...



Hola, iber83: Bueno, en ningún momento he pretendido molestarle, al contrario, pues leo todas aquellas aportaciones que están bien argumentadas, aunque no coincidan con mis apreciaciones personales, y las suyas lo han sido.

Como de alguna manera Estudiante Tesorero le ha expresado parte del llamemos "sentimiento" metalero, pues realmente quedarían "matices" ya de percepción personal, pues afortunadamente no todos tenemos la misma visión de las cosas.

Mire, si de algo "entiendo" un poco es de Historia, y sus exposiciones son muy fáciles de resumir de acuerdo a los conocimientos que tenemos sobre el particular. Es decir, desde los "principios", para dar valor a las cosas y poder efectuar intercambios sobre las mismas, primero se utilizó el trueque, luego el intercambio y después surgió el "dinero".

Como bien sabe, tendríamos que remontarnos a Lidia (Siglo VII a.C.) para ver la acuñación de las primeras monedas de aleación de Oro y Plata. Podemos decir que, al menos desde esa fecha, el Oro ha sido el metal más valioso y seguido por la Plata.

Y para ver el primer "papel moneda" nos tendríamos que remontar al emperador de la dinastía mongola Kublai Kan ya en el Siglo XI, pero que estaba respaldado por Oro.

Por regla general, los "metaleros" suelen conocer estos datos, por tanto no tiene mucho sentido entrar en la "discusión" de algo que debiera ser sabido.
Luego, hay claros componentes culturales, y en diferentes civilizaciones, en los que han primado el aprecio por otras materias, como por ejemplo el Jade en China, donde tiene precios espectaculares en función de su calidad, el polvo del cuerno de rinoceronte, etc. etc.

El calificativo de "sorna" pues ha sido bienintencionado, pues pensaba que era así, pero si lo considera como algo ofensivo pues reciba mis disculpas, aunque ya le digo que no ha existido intención de dolo.

Evidentemente, en mi anterior comentario, creo que le he respondido a la cuestión. No, no creo que el "metalero" compre Oro para un uso de carácter sexual, aunque sabemos que también ha tenido esa "utilidad" para el que lo haya "necesitado". 

Yo puedo hablar por mí y le diré que mi afición por los Metales viene derivada por la Numismática, luego soy preferentemente "platero", pero tengo una dilatada experiencia en el mundo de la inversión y, en general, en la economía, de manera que estoy viendo "cosas" que hacen que haya buscado "refugio", "preservación", "seguro", etc. en los Metales y eso no es malo ¿verdad? Que me equivoco, y ojalá sea así (será una "buena señal"...), pues habré arriesgado mi dinero y perderé o no parte del mismo, pero lo mismo me ha pasado cuando he "invertido" en bolsa, bonos, derivados, etc., etc.

No, iber83, no caíga en el error de pensar que sus comentarios son mal acogidos, al menos en lo que a mí se refiere, y en todo caso habrá contrastado "frialdad" porque a muchos nos gustarían que los debates se centrasen intelectualmente, porque es lamentable que en el foro, en general, tengas que pasar por un montón de comentarios hasta encontrar alguno que te "dice" algo.

Por último, iber83, espero seguir leyendo sus comentarios, y si se tercia, pues ya intervendría.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Feb 2013)

He leído un artículo bastante interesante en el medio australiano "MoneyMorning.com.au", fechado el pasado 11 de Febrero y que lleva por título "Cuánto Oro tiene realmente China? Para el que se domine en Inglés puede buscarlo. 

Aquí resumiré lo más relevante en cuanto a "números" se refiere:

- El último dato "oficial", sobre las reservas de Oro de China, fue realizada en el 2009 y el total reportado fue de 1054 toneladas.

- Este medio informativo indica que, probablemente, desde el último dato "oficial" de China, habría que añadir otras 2873 toneladas a las reservas "oficiales". Esto nos llevaría a unas tenencias actuales "conocidas" de 3927 toneladas, lo que le situaría muy por encima de Alemania, que hasta ahora ostenta, de manera "oficial", el segundo lugar en el mundo.

- El articulista, Matt Insley, apunta a la posibilidad de que China podría tener en realidad más de ¡7000 toneladas! de Oro...

A esta cifra se habría llegado desde el "furtivismo" efectuado desde Africa, Latinoamérica, Irán... No es nada descabellado lo que apunta Insley, pues a fin de cuentas se basa en algo tan antiguo como los antiguos intercambios coloniales y que volverían a estar de completa actualidad, especialmente en el continente africano.

Recordemos que Australia es uno de los principales socios comerciales de China y, por tanto, muy conocedores de la actualidad en aquel país.

Dejando de lado este artículo, y para "complementar", recordaré que a principios de este mes, la Asociación de Oro de China indicó que, en 2012, alcanzó un nuevo máximo histórico en la producción de Oro, unas 403,05 toneladas, siendo el mayor productor de Oro del mundo por sexto año consecutivo... A pesar de ello, China admite que no puede satisfacer la demanda de su población.

Estos datos indican que no hay "burbuja", sino que un intento de acumular el máximo Oro posible. Más si se observa el gráfico de las compras "oficiales" efectuadas por China durante el 2012. Además, el hecho de que se aliente a la población (la "selecta") a comprar Oro es otro sintoma más de ese "apetito" por el metal dorado.

Quizás, todo sea un movimiento en la "sombra", en solitario o conjunto, para en su momento cambiar "petro-dólares" por "petro-Oro". Bueno, ésto útlimo ya lo está aplicando Irán...


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (19 Feb 2013)

Mueven 1.800 lingotes de oro de Tunez a Francia mediante 4 "mulas" .........


L'or sale de Ben Ali est-il passé impunément par Nice? | Nice-Matin

Lo curioso es la normativa, parece ser que el oro se puede mover sin mas por Europa y que no esta sometido a la limitación de los 10.000 lereles

"Selon un douanier cité par Nice-Matin sous couvert d'anonymat, «la troisième fois qu'un Tunisien est venu spontanément nous dire qu'il était porteur de 10, 20 voire 40 kilos en lingots, on s'est dit qu'il devait y avoir un petit problème. Quand on a su que c'était pareil à Marseille et Paris, on a fait remonter l'info. Il ne nous a jamais été demandé d'intervenir.»
«Au sein de l'UE, le transfert d'or n'est pas illégal»

Interrogée par Le Figaro, la direction générale des douanes rappelle que «le transfert d'or au sein de l'Union européenne n'a rien d'illégal, à partir du moment où cela fait l'objet d'une déclaration». En fait, dans le cadre de la lutte contre le blanchiment d'argent, le financement du terrorisme ou encore la fraude fiscale, tout transfert d'argent d'un montant supérieur ou égal à 10.000 euros doit faire l'objet d'une déclaration quand il s'agit de transport de billets de banque, de pièces de monnaie, de chèques au porteur ou encore de chèques de voyage.

En revanche, comme le prévoit une modification du règlement communautaire remontant à 2005 et mise en application depuis juin 2007, «*les transferts de lingots d'or, pièces d'or et d'argent cotés sur un marché officiel ne font plus l'objet de déclaration au titre de cette réglementation…*» L'argent détourné, selon Nice-Matin, aurait ensuite disparu au Moyen-Orient."

Tema a seguir...

El oro, siempre el oro......


----------



## plastic_age (19 Feb 2013)

*oro*

El último año del oro fue penoso, cuando los pikoleros del oro piensan que ya hemos pasado el pico del oro y cada mes somos más millones de personas.... sobretodo en la India, donde les gusta el oro un montón.
No lo entiendo..


----------



## santia (20 Feb 2013)

mabv1976 dijo:


> Sinceramente, creo que estamos en los albores de algo que ni los keynesianos ni los austríacos, ni el resto de corrientes han previsto.. veremos por donde sale todo esto.. pero algo está claro, cuando todos los países esperan salir del estancamiento o depresión exportando...¿quien importa?..



Te equivocas. Los austriacos, con matices, lo han tenido siempre claro. Lo vieron desde el principio. Otra cosa es que llevamos siendo “educados” económicamente por los keynesianos desde hace muchas decenas de años. Desde hace varias generaciones. Por eso, en general, los economistas actuales no se han enterado de lo que se nos venía encima ni saben hacia dónde vamos.

La Escuela Austriaca explica el por qué de esta crisis histórica y hacia donde vamos. Además, lo ha explicado desde hace tiempo. Por ejemplo, puedes leerlo en el capítulo XX de “La Acción Humana” de Ludwig von Mises. Del año 1949.

Mira hacia donde vamos:

”Si la expansión crediticia no se detiene a tiempo, el auge da paso a la catástrofe monetaria [the crack-up boom]; aparece la huida hacia valores reales y todo el sistema monetario se viene abajo.

No hay forma de evitar el colapso final de todo auge desatado a base de expansión crediticia. Tan sólo cabe optar entre provocar más pronto la crisis poniendo fin voluntariamente a la expansión crediticia o dejar que, por sí solos, el desastre y la ruina total del sistema monetario se produzcan algo más tarde”​
----------



Josebs dijo:


> Rusia esta haciendo acopio de oro de inversión, y que únicamente durante 2012 añadió 3,2 millones de onzas a sus reservas oficiales.
> 
> Pero el país sobre el que menos información existe sobre sus reservas y compras de oro es China. Nadie conoce a ciencia cierta la cantidad de oro que tiene China, porque no lo publican, pero todos los indicios apuntan al hecho de que al igual que Rusia están acumulando oro por diferentes vías. China en los últimos años no proporciona al FMI las actualizaciones de sus reservas como hacen la gran mayoría de los países. Pero según Zerohedge China posee más oro que las 2.814 toneladas propiedad del FMI y aseguran que en el momento en que el People’s Bank of China (banco central de China) anuncié la actualización de sus reservas oficiales, la cotización del oro en la actualidad alrededor de los 1.500 dólares se convertirá en un lejano recuerdo.
> 
> ...



Lo comenté ya en el hilo oficial del oro:

Es importante también el valor relativo, no sólo el absoluto.

China
- Official gold holdings: 1,054.1 tonnes
- Percent of foreign reserves in gold: 1.6%

Russia
- Official gold holdings: 918.0 tonnes
- Percent of foreign reserves in gold: 9.2%

The 10 Countries With The Biggest Gold Reserves In The World - Business Insider

--

El pasado 9 de enero de 2013 se publicaron los Weekly financial statements del Eurosistema correspondientes al cuarto trimestre de 2012, resultando:

- Reservas de oro = 438.686 millones de euros
- Reservas en moneda extranjera = Posición neta en moneda extranjera = 218.819 millones de euros
- Reservas totales del Eurosistema = Reservas de oro + Posición neta en moneda extranjera = 657.505 millones de euros

BCE: Estado financiero consolidado del Eurosistema al 4 de enero de 2013

Por tanto:

- Porcentaje que representan las reservas de oro dentro de las reservas totales del Eurosistema = 66,7% 

--

Se dice por ahí que se está permitiendo …………… “la redistribución cooperativa y coordinada de las reservas de oro conocidas de los bancos centrales en preparación para la revalorización que denominan Freegold. Que el objetivo ………… es crear una distribución cuidadosa de oro, proporcional en tamaño a las otras reservas en poder de cada banco central, ante la inevitable reinicialización de todo el sistema financiero”

En resumen, y de cara a esa posible reinicialización, parece que la Zona Euro está muy bien. Y que Rusia y China están muy mal. Y, claro, tratan de recuperar terreno.

Por lo visto, llegaremos a Freegold cuando ese porcentaje que representan las reservas de oro dentro de las reservas totales del Eurosistema sea cercano al 100%. Para ello se necesitará un alto precio del oro. Del oro físico. No del oro papel.

----------



bullish consensus dijo:


> …………………a los humanos se nos ha metido en los cojones darle valor y siempre ha cumplido la funcion de dinero, hasta que se nos metio en los cojones darle valor al papel impreso….



No es capricho de dar valor a algo. 

- El oro es el mejor dinero descubierto por los agentes económicos en toda la historia. No hay mejor ‘depósito de valor’ que el oro. Los Bancos Centrales lo saben. Por eso sólo almacenan oro.

- Los papeles de colores son dinero ‘por decreto’. Su principal característica es el respaldo legal correspondiente. Nada más. Eso sí, hoy día, no hay nada mejor como ‘medio de intercambio’.

Veo que ya te lo ha comentado el forero ‘GenEgoista’

----------



GenEgoista dijo:


> La clave está en el origen de la fascinación que ejerce el oro sobre las personas





GenEgoista dijo:


> El proceso en el ser humano es parecido. El oro satisface una necesidad institiva vital como proxy de la aptitud genética de su poseedor, tanto si es hombre con energía sobrante para el esfuerzo "inútil" de conseguirlo, como si es mujer portadora de una prueba visible, ante sus competidoras, del deseo sexual masculino que suscita.



No hay ninguna fascinación sobre las personas. 

La clave es que el oro es el bien más líquido de todos los conocidos por el hombre. La razón principal es que “la utilidad marginal del oro declina más lentamente que la de cualquier otra materia prima conocida por el hombre. Esto es lo que hace al oro ser el metal monetario por excelencia” (Antal E. Fekete)

A lo largo de la historia, “los agentes económicos sometieron a los distintos bienes líquidos a un proceso de competencia del que, por sus propiedades superiores, salió triunfante el oro” (Juan Ramón Rallo)

Utilidad marginal de un bien = utilidad o satisfacción, representada cuantitativamente, que brinda ese bien a un agente económico (individuo) por cada unidad adicional que este consuma, posea o produzca

“Así, diremos que un bien es más líquido que otro cuando su utilidad marginal disminuya más lentamente. Por supuesto, un tipo de dinero será de mayor calidad que otro cuando sea más líquido. Otro gran teórico de la liquidez, Antal E. Fekete, ha entendido perfectamente esta idea al sostener que el oro tiene una utilidad marginal constante. No es necesario decir que ningún bien puede tener una utilidad marginal constante, pero la idea subyacente a la afirmación de Fekete es que su utilidad es la que más lentamente disminuye. Además, Fekete ha completado la liquidez definiéndola en su doble perspectiva, espacial y temporal. El bien más líquido es el más transmisible o vendible, aquel generalmente aceptado sin que al incrementar su cantidad disminuya su valor. Sin embargo, este punto de vista espacial debe completarse con el temporal: la atesorabilidad” (Juan Ramón Rallo)
​----------



iber83 dijo:


> Claro. En África no hay oro. En Sudamérica no hay oro. En Australia no hay oro. "Obviedades" dice.



Una de las propiedades básicas del buen dinero es ………“una amplia disponibilidad”. “Hace centurias podía encontrarse oro en todo el planeta” (Juan Ramón Rallo)

----------



plastic_age dijo:


> El último año del oro fue penoso, cuando los pikoleros del oro piensan que ya hemos pasado el pico del oro y cada mes somos más millones de personas.... sobretodo en la India, donde les gusta el oro un montón.
> No lo entiendo..



Piensa que ese es el precio del oro papel al que, por ahora, puede comprarse oro físico.


----------



## santia (20 Feb 2013)

Veo que el Sr.Mojón se ha crecido.




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ojo porque ese "consenso espontáneo y permanente a través del tiempo" puede cambiar en cualquier momento. También era un consenso espontáneo y permanente en el tiempo que los monjes copistas fueran los guardianes y protectores de la cultura occidental en sus abadías hasta que Johannes Gutenberg empezó a trastear en su taller.



Por supuesto. Aunque tienes que decir también, para ser justos, que, por ahora, llevamos unos 6.000 años así, sin cambiar.




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Él quizá no, pero yo sí que puedo acertar a especificar las circunstancias que ya, de hecho, están cambiando el paradigma del oro



La única circunstancia que cambiaría el paradigma del oro es que los Bancos Centrales dejaran de almacenarlo.

Mientras tanto …….. otros nos intentan convencer de sus esquemas de divisas virtuales de .….. solamente 4 años de historia (bitcoin)……que, además, no tienen nada que ver con este hilo.




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Me parece a mi que deberías …….. leer un poquito más sobre la divisa que va a desplazar a tu querido oro



Real Academia Española

iluso, sa.
(Del lat. illūsus, part. pas. de illudĕre, burlar).
1. adj. Engañado, seducido. U. t. c. s.
2. adj. Propenso a ilusionarse, soñador. U. t. c. s.


----------



## bullish consensus (20 Feb 2013)

bueno, visto lo visto, esperaremos al oro en los 1500 la onza, si pierde ese nivel adios muy buenas...


----------



## gamusino30 (20 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Retrasado mental, aprende a leer. Mi referencia al desconocimiento sobre las leyes del mercado era sobre el autor del artículo. Deja de insultar porque, en lugar de Gen Egoista, voy a terminar llamándote gen generoso, ya que vas dejando los cromosomas que te sobran por todos los hilos que tocas, trisómico de los cojones.



¿Por qué seguis molestandoos en tratar de iluminar a los foreros? Si no escuchan es mejor que cada uno vaya por su lado y se aproveche de conocer las reglas del juego.


----------



## warezz (20 Feb 2013)

bullish consensus dijo:


> bueno, visto lo visto, esperaremos al oro en los 1500 la onza, si pierde ese nivel adios muy buenas...



Hacía falta una correción buena y espero que sea ésta y no pare hasta llegar 1400 después el cielo es le límite. Mirar más allá del bosque que los fundamentos siguen en pie..


----------



## jchopinn (20 Feb 2013)

Cómo veis entonces la corrección? Se va para abajo o frena y empieza la escalada?


----------



## warezz (20 Feb 2013)

jchopinn dijo:


> Cómo veis entonces la corrección? Se va para abajo o frena y empieza la escalada?



Tienes tú una bola de cristal??, por que los demás no la tenemos.. 
Lo que tienes que tener claro son *TUS* fundamentos, si crees que está en burbuja no compres, si crees que el oro no es dínero no compres, si crees que es una correción o *LA* correción estén en liquidez y tú mejor que nadie sabrás lo que puedes gastar.

Cuando entrar?? esa es la pregunta, quién lo sabe..
Vamos, que no te he dicho nada..


----------



## warezz (20 Feb 2013)

La iniciativa popular suiza ha llegado a las 100.000 firmas y todo el oro almacenado fuera de suiza debe ser repatriado y se compraran cientos de toneladas con las reservas de divisas que acumula el Banco Central (euros principalmente)


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Feb 2013)

santia dijo:


> Veo que el Sr.Mojón se ha crecido.



Si me he crecido es porque creo que en este foro se está obviando un tipo de futuro que yo considero cada vez más probable.

Cuando lees ciertas partes del foro (el hilo de las escopetas correderas y el del autoabastecimiento agrario), extraes la sensación de que el futuro se presenta en una especie de postapocalismo donde únicamente aquellos con espíritu extremo de supervivencia pueden prosperar. La imagen sería algo parecido a esto:







Ya sabéis, gente buscando algo que llevarse a la boca y hordas de supervivientes armados cargando sus escasas pertenencias en carritos de la compra.

Luego te vas a los hilos de los metaleros donde la mayoría sostiene que el futuro es una hiperinflación galopante que acabaría con el estado, pero en el que se mantendrían estructuras sociales que permitirían un comercio que, por supuesto, se llevaría a cabo mediante sus preciados cilindros brillantes. Fuera de esas estructuras sociales habitarían los bárbaros o, cartográficamente hablando, los monstruos, demonios y dragones de más allá del non plus ultra. En imágenes sería más o menos así:







La "sociedad" terminaría en el autobús escolar. Más allá está el "non plus ultra"







Versión futura de las serpientes gigantes y crackens de la cartografía.



Sin embargo quizás el futuro no sea un postapocalisis con tus enseres en un carro de la compra. Quizá el futuro no consista en pequeñas sociedades aisladas entre sí que actúen como oasis de civilizaciones.

Yo cada vez veo más probable un futuro así:







Una sociedad hipertecnificada donde todos sus individuos estén tan alienados que llegaría a ser complicado diferenciarlos de meros autómatas. Una sociedad en la que el estado ha sido desplazado por grandes multinacionales que mercantilizan cualquier aspecto de la vida diaria. El mío es un futuro sucio, decadente donde sólamente las matemáticas podrían garantizar un poquito de privacidad.


----------



## warezz (20 Feb 2013)

Sr mojón o usted vive en matrix o cómo Rambo día a día, dado que no se enterera de lo que pasa a su alrededor..


----------



## GenEgoista (20 Feb 2013)

Sr. Cagarro, le recomiendo esta lectura para su escatológico sillón: The Collapse of Complex Societies (New Studies in Archaeology): Joseph A. Tainter: 9780521386739: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (20 Feb 2013)

Un futuro a lo Blade Runner...casi que es más presente ya que otra cosa.

Si no recuerdo mal, la película se ambientaba en la década en que vivimos.

Hoy miras a Pekín, Shangai, Tokio o San Paulo y no hay excesivas diferencias con lo que sale ahí. Aunque es cierto que ese Los Angeles no lo vamos a ver.

En cualquier caso, Sr Mojón, siempre habrá sub sociedades, colectivos parcial o totalmente al margen del sistema. Ya le digo yo que seguro que el oro pase a formar parte del temario de preguntas Voight-Kampf 

Las fuentes de energía son la clave para saber si vamos al futuro Mad Max o al Blade Runner.


P.D: qué poquito me gusta la tendencia de este foro de usar como referentes las pajeradas del cine, joder.


----------



## Rafacoins (20 Feb 2013)

... Pensar que casi cambio Karlillos por Onzas de oro creyendo que seria un buen negocio, jejeje.
Sé que no deberia decir esto, pero ... Tic, Tac, Tic, Tac...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Feb 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Sr. Cagarro, le recomiendo esta lectura para su escatológico sillón: The Collapse of Complex Societies (New Studies in Archaeology): Joseph A. Tainter: 9780521386739: Amazon.com: Books



Tiene buena pinta y el tema es muy interesante. En cuanto tenga algo de tiempo me lo leeré. Me alegra ver que mis exabruptos no hicieron mella en usted.


----------



## Condor (20 Feb 2013)

Arruinaeitorrrrrrrrr, yo te himboco!!!!!!!!!!

Genegoista!!!!! EstudianteTesorero!!!! metaleros del mundo!!! undíos!!!!!, digo: Uníos, uníos!!! se necesitan todos vuestros papelitos de colores para detener esta hemorragia

1569!!!! :8::8::8:

Edito: 1563, que bárbaro!!!!!!!


----------



## gurrunita (20 Feb 2013)

Muchos paises empiezan a reclamar sus reservas de oro para trasladarlas bajo su control.

Grandes paises incrementan notablemente sus reservas de oro.

Y el precio baja.

Que cosas verdad.

Quien sepa ver que abra los ojos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Feb 2013)

Debe de estar escondido como una maricona dentro de algún Multinick...:XX::XX::XX:...Zasca en toa la jeta...


----------



## fff (20 Feb 2013)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Debe de estar escondido como una maricona dentro de algún Multinick...:XX::XX::XX:...Zasca en toa la jeta...



No creo... debe estar yendo al banco para sacar sus 0 y 1, cambiarlos por billetes, y acto seguido comprar algo valor... de amarillo y/o plateado . 

Es una buena oportunidad, para los que quieran/sepan aprovecharla :rolleye:


----------



## carloszorro (20 Feb 2013)

Condor dijo:


> Arruinaeitorrrrrrrrr, yo te himboco!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Genegoista!!!!! EstudianteTesorero!!!! metaleros del mundo!!! undíos!!!!!, digo: Uníos, uníos!!! se necesitan todos vuestros papelitos de colores para detener esta hemorragia
> 
> ...



Tengo más ehh!!!! Pero de momento un aperitivo.







JO JO JO


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Feb 2013)

Yo creo que la fiesta en las bolsas y los bonos está más o menos en este punto:







Cuando termine esa fiesta es cuando habrá que empezar a ver las consecuencias de quien se haya pasado con los cubalitros de fiat:


----------



## j.w.pepper (21 Feb 2013)

Condor dijo:


> Arruinaeitorrrrrrrrr, yo te himboco!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Genegoista!!!!! EstudianteTesorero!!!! metaleros del mundo!!! undíos!!!!!, digo: Uníos, uníos!!! se necesitan todos vuestros papelitos de colores para detener esta hemorragia
> 
> ...



Usted tiene la mentalidad del cortoplacista, usted piensa que esto va a permanecer invariable y el oro seguirá cayendo debido a estas correciones, le comprendo, forma parte de la psicología humana... sin embargo el que apuesta a caballo ganador hace precisamente todo lo contrario que hace el "ganado aborregado", permítame la expresión. Los que ganan pasta en la bolsa, olvidándonos del trading, son los que en los momentos de más pesimismo compran para luego vender en la llamada fase de distribución. Interesante el reporte de Keiser, el bonocalipsis, ahí se comenta del empobrecimiento del americano medio que cada vez paga los alimentos más caros ya que el gobierno usano no puede mantener unos precios que eran bajos vía subvención. Mire usted veo hasta verosímil que los chinos instauren en un futuro más cercano o lejano un patrón oro. El nivel de 1563 no representa al oro físico, aprovechen mientras puedan. La caída de hoy, es algo coyuntural y tiene mucho que ver con el anuncio de la FED de una posible supresión de los QE, sin embargo, el daño ya está hecho, y el dólar y los bonos son la verdadera burbuja, tiempo al tiempo. Nada a cambiado en la política monetaria usana, inglesa, japonesa y europea que haga pensar que las divisas son sólidas.


----------



## orco666 (21 Feb 2013)

como decia alguno por ahi, esta bajada se ha producido porque algun poderoso qeria comprar mucho


----------



## GenEgoista (21 Feb 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> El que hubiese comprado oro hace un año como reserva de valor, ha perdido a día de hoy aproximadamente un 8,5% de dicho valor. Ahora algún metalero saltará y dirá algo parecido a "sí, sí, mejor guarda tu dinero en papeles de colores", y no niego que tenga razón en sus críticas al dinero fiduciario, pero lo cierto es que el oro ha perdido lo antes mencionado.
> 
> He dicho.



El oro es otra divisa flotante y como tal su cotización en divisas fiduciarias depende de la fortaleza real o percibida de estas últimas, sujeta a oscilaciones.

Como la razón de ser de las monedas fiduciarias es otorgar a su emisor libertad para inflar a voluntad, todas sin excepción han fallado la prueba del tiempo y todas sin excepción han acabado mal. Por ello cabe esperar que cualquier bajada del oro sea de carácter temporal, pues a largo plazo es ilusorio soñar con un fortalecimiento de las monedas fiduciarias en que cotiza.


----------



## gadafi (21 Feb 2013)

A estos precios ya es imposible buscarle una rentabilidad decente anual al oro. Ojo, eso no quiere decir que como método de reserva para nuestro dinero este mal, simplemente si vas buscando rentabilidades pues como que no.


----------



## quimby (21 Feb 2013)

En el oro la rentabilidad la ha sacado el que invirtió hace 12 años.A estos precios intentar hacer negocio con el oro es absurdo.
El resto lo hacemos como refugio y/o seguro en caso de posibles situaciones adversas en un futuro.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (21 Feb 2013)

gadafi dijo:


> *A estos precios ya es imposible buscarle una rentabilidad decente anual al oro*. Ojo, eso no quiere decir que como método de reserva para nuestro dinero este mal, simplemente si vas buscando rentabilidades pues como que no.





quimby dijo:


> En el oro la rentabilidad la ha sacado el que invirtió hace 12 años.*A estos precios intentar hacer negocio con el oro es absurdo.*
> El resto lo hacemos como refugio y/o seguro en caso de posibles situaciones adversas en un futuro.



Pues yo creo que precisamente es mas posible sacarle rentabilidad a estos precios que hace 6 o 12 meses. Se echaba en falta una buena corrección.


----------



## Nómada65 (21 Feb 2013)

quimby dijo:


> En el oro la rentabilidad la ha sacado el que invirtió hace 12 años.A estos precios intentar hacer negocio con el oro es absurdo.
> El resto lo hacemos como refugio y/o seguro en caso de posibles situaciones adversas en un futuro.



Lastima no hacerlo esto hace 12 años.:S

Es curioso también ver como coincide el repunte del Oro y de la Plata, con la bajada de la cotización EUR/DOLAR. Como nos torean las manos fuertes con sus apaños y triquiñuelas.o


----------



## GenEgoista (22 Feb 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Aplicando el mismo argumento pero al revés, dado que el oro es otra divisa flotante más como afirmas, ¿acaso su cotización no depende de su fortaleza real o percibida?



En el contexto de divisa fiduciaria, fortaleza significa credibilidad de quien firma los pagarés. Como este tipo dinero es deuda, su poder adquisitivo varía con la percepción sobre la capacidad de pago (en bienes y servicios reales) del deudor.

Obviamente, el oro no es deuda de nadie. Tampoco es portador de una firma que le asigne un valor arbitrario y superior al de mercado. Este último no depende del crédito de ninguna persona o institución. 

Por tanto hablar de "fortaleza" del oro no tiene sentido. Sí lo tiene, sin embargo, hablar del oro como referencia. Al tratarse de un bien real disponible en cantidad limitada, la fortaleza de una divisa se puede medir por su capacidad de adquirir oro, es decir, el peso en oro por unidad monetaria que el deudor/emisor se puede permitir entregar al portador.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (22 Feb 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Obviamente, el oro no es deuda de nadie. Tampoco es portador de una firma que le asigne un valor arbitrario y superior al de mercado. Este último no depende del crédito de ninguna persona o institución.



Introduzco un matiz: esto tiene sentido si hablamos de oro físico, pero como la cotización oficial es la del oro papel, que si es deuda y su "fortaleza" depende de la confianza de los emisores... ¿seria posible que las variaciones de la cotización reflejara la mayor o menor fortaleza del oro-papel?


----------



## GenEgoista (22 Feb 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Introduzco un matiz: esto tiene sentido si hablamos de oro físico, pero como la cotización oficial es la del oro papel, que si es deuda y su "fortaleza" depende de la confianza de los emisores... ¿seria posible que las variaciones de la cotización reflejara la mayor o menor fortaleza del oro-papel?



El oro-papel es otra divisa fiduciaria, sin duda, pero basada en el patrón oro. 

Es mucho más fuerte que todas las demás porque hasta ahora nunca han fallado las demandas de entrega física. Si algún dia el COMEX se ve con dificultades para entregar, el oro-papel se hundirá y el físico subirá en la misma proporción.


----------



## Vidar (22 Feb 2013)

¿Por que quedarse en el último año?







Es evidente que preserva poder adquisitivo.

.


----------



## GenEgoista (22 Feb 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Lo que yo decía. Mantra 7586: el oro es la referencia de todo lo demás.



El oro no es referencia por dogma, sino porque su masa monetaria es prácticamente *constante*, como lo ha de ser una referencia.

Imagínese un metro cuya longitud crece un dia y mengua al dia siguiente. La razón de que ninguna divisa fiduciaria sirva como referencia es que la masa varía a capricho del emisor.



cusbe11 dijo:


> Pero lo cierto es que con una onza de oro ahora puedes comprar mucho menos trigo que hace un año



Esto ya estaba explicado, vuelves al principio del bucle.

Me autocito:



GenEgoista dijo:


> El oro es otra divisa flotante y como tal su cotización en divisas fiduciarias *depende de la fortaleza real o percibida de estas últimas, sujeta a oscilacione*s.


----------



## GenEgoista (22 Feb 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Sea como sea, al final el oro está sujeto a los mismos cambios de cotización que el resto de materias primas.



Es fácil desmontar su mentira viendo la indiferencia del oro ante al bajón generalizado de las materias primas del 2008 :







Las materias primas son consumibles y están sujetas a los vaivenes de la industria.

El oro en cambio se atesora en general, el consumo industrial es mínimo. Por tanto no está sujeto a los mismos cambios de cotización que el resto de materias primas.


----------



## GenEgoista (22 Feb 2013)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> La predicción se está cumpliendo casi al milímetro.
> 
> Primero subió hasta el entorno de los 1700$ (hasta los 1696$ para ser exactos), luego ha bajado hasta los 1550$ (1555$ para ser exactos) y ahora toca rebote hasta el entorno de los 1625$, esa será la última oportunidad para deshacerse del oro a buen precio, a partir de ahí, capitulación a los 1000$
> 
> Saludos.



Visión respetable aunque mal argumentada. Esta me convence mas:







Fuente: The Chart That Tells You All You Need To Know About Gold


----------



## GenEgoista (22 Feb 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Ese argumento es muy viejo y fácilmente desmontable. De hecho, ya lo desmonté yo mismo en este hilo. Cotización de la plata:
> 
> Cotización del paladio:
> 
> ...



No desmontas nada, al contrario, traes ejemplos de metales industriales uno de los cuales (platino) *jamás recuperó su máximo anterior al 2008* y otro (plata) con fuerte componente monetario.

Al final *te has visto obligado a recurrir a los metales nobles* para encontrar algo parecido al comportamiento del oro, lo cual es otra prueba de que se comporta de forma muy diferente a las materias primas en general.


----------



## GenEgoista (23 Feb 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Primero dices que el platino es un metal industrial que se comporta como el resto de materias primas, y luego dices que me he visto obligado a recurrir a los metales nobles para encontrar algo parecido al oro.



Como mal perdedor usas al equívoco como último recurso.

Para salvar la cara das el *cambiazo*. Empiezas con la tesis de que el oro se comporta como las materias primas, y cuando la gráfica del comportamiento de estas en conjunto la tira por tierra, revisas tu tesis hacia otra más restrictiva que ya solo incumbe a los metales preciosos. Ahora dependes de que el lector confunda el comportamiento de estos metales - que son en parte *reserva de valor* y en parte consumibles - con el conjunto de materias primas al que no representan en absoluto.

Son falacias muy obvias y propias de un charlatán.

Efectivamente, dije que entre los metales nobles has encontrado algo parecido al oro. Se trata de la *plata* como ya indiqué.

Mientes atribuyéndome la afirmación de que todos los metales nobles se comportan como el oro. Ya comenté que el platino no lo hace, porque no se recuperó tras caerse del máximo anterior mientras que el oro lo superó ampliamente.

Lo que une a la plata con el oro es su componente monetario. Igual que el oro, gran parte de la plata se atesora impidiendo su consumo industrial. A diferencia del oro, la industria hace amplio uso de la plata causando una mayor volatilidad del precio.


----------



## GenEgoista (23 Feb 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Oye, por cierto, si tan seguro estás de que el oro va a subir, ¿por qué no te hiper-apalancas en oro? Podrías volverte millonario sin casi esfuerzo.



Creo que mi postura ha quedado clara en mis mensajes anteriores. 

Ya dije que las oscilaciones en la masa monetaria fiduciara respecto a la masa +- constante del oro son responsables de los vaivenes en el precio del metal. Un apalancamiento nunca podría sobrevivirlas y acabaría arruinado. 

Por otro lado un apalancamiento es una posición en oro-papel. Aunque fuese ganadora y el precio del oro se disparase, el colapso financiero que implicaría haría irredimible la inversión. Como precisamente lo que busco es protegerme de un colapso financiero y no jugar al casino, solo me sirve el oro físico y tenerlo en mi poder.

Ya dije que. a pesar de estas oscilaciones en masa monetaria fiduciara, a la larga ésta solo puede crecer. Este tipo de moneda se inventó con el propósito inflacionario en mente (un impuesto oculto) y todas sin excepción han terminado valiendo cero. 

Por tanto desde mi postura, a menos que la masa de oro crezca al mismo ritmo que el dólar - una imposibilidad - o se logre convencer a la humanidad de que la alpaca es igual de deseable, el precio del oro a la larga no puede hacer otra cosa que aumentar.


----------



## Ircapo (23 Feb 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Creo que mi postura ha quedado clara en mis mensajes anteriores.
> 
> Ya dije que las oscilaciones en la masa monetaria fiduciara respecto a la masa +- constante del oro son responsables de los vaivenes en el precio del metal. Un apalancamiento nunca podría sobrevivirlas y acabaría arruinado.
> 
> ...



Según esa postura sí sería válida la opción de endeudamiento para compra de oro físico. Se podrían asumir las oscilaciones de precio siempre que se tenga una capacidad de pago razonable al endeudamiento. Y en un tiempo la inflación además de beneficiar la deuda beneficia el precio del oro. Es decir en vez de cubrir sólo el ahorro contra la inflación, te beneficias de la inflación con deuda.


----------



## LDK (23 Feb 2013)

Esa burbuja lleva ahí de toda la vida de Dios y es cíclica. Era yo adolescente hace ya más de diez añitos y ya andaban los conspiranoicos yankis y especuladores varios comprando oro a manos llenas cada vez que la economía feia coses rares.

El oro lleva inflado desde el año de la Cabra y se lleva hostias periódicas. Hay mucha inversión supersticiosa en oro, y hay mucho propagandista que le come el tarro al _redneck_ pa que compre oro cuando hay miedos con la economía. ¿Que se calman algo las cosas? El personal vende a los que quieren apuntarse tarde a la burbuja (siempre hay un gilipollas que paga el pato) y el oro se da un hostión.

El tema del oro es que a peor se ponen las cosas más gilipollas se echan a la piscina en la burbuja esa. Pasta del oro se puede sacar, pero hay que meterla en oro después de que el precio se lleve una hostia, cuando _empiece_ a estabilizarse, y es para aguantarlo hasta que empiece a subir cuando la siguiente ola de _asustaos_ inviertan la próxima vez que se líe.

El que espera a la cresta de la ola para maximizar el pelotazo se lleva el hostión. Hay que vender cuando haya subido lo necesario para que las cuentas cuadren. Entonces se suelta el oro y se saca pasta. 

Para vivir no creo que dé hacerle arbitraje al pelotazo ese a no ser que tengas un capital serio, pero para invertir unos durillos y rascar algo sí que puede dar.


----------



## GenEgoista (23 Feb 2013)

Ircapo dijo:


> Según esa postura sí sería válida la opción de endeudamiento para compra de oro físico. Se podrían asumir las oscilaciones de precio siempre que se tenga una capacidad de pago razonable al endeudamiento.



Esa opción la he puesto en práctica ahce poco. En estos momentos prefiero tener números rojos en mi cuenta y los ahorros en metal. Mantengo un colchón de metal precioso superior a la deuda por tranquilidad.

Lo hago porque en un colapso financiero o en un cambio de moneda, es preferible tener un agujero en la cuenta y oro en casa que tener los ahorros en una entidad.



Ircapo dijo:


> Y en un tiempo la inflación además de beneficiar la deuda beneficia el precio del oro. Es decir en vez de cubrir sólo el ahorro contra la inflación, te beneficias de la inflación con deuda.



La inflación beneficiaba la deuda cuando los sueldos subían a la par, ahora ya no está garantizado. Los intereses de la deuda tienden a ser superiores a la inflación y el metal habría de subir a mayor velocidad. Hoy lo considero ventajoso porque con el fin de ocultar la inflación real los intereses se antienen artificialmente bajos.


----------



## GenEgoista (23 Feb 2013)

LDK dijo:


> Para vivir no creo que dé hacerle arbitraje al pelotazo ese a no ser que tengas un capital serio, pero para invertir unos durillos y rascar algo sí que puede dar.



Devaluación competitiva de todas las divisas, cambio de moneda y correspondiente devaluación, escenario islandés, escenario argentino, escenario Weimar .... El oro es mucho más que un medio para "sacarse unos durillos", es un salvavidas para todos esos accidentes que "solo" les ocurren a los demás.


----------



## Buster (23 Feb 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Oye, por cierto, si tan seguro estás de que el oro va a subir, ¿por qué no te hiper-apalancas en oro? Podrías volverte millonario sin casi esfuerzo.



Porque es un casapapi muerto de hambre y además un multinick.


----------



## Rexter (23 Feb 2013)

El oro al igual que el resto de materias no se sabe para donde va a tirar. Yo supongo que tras la crisis el precio bajará debido a que la gente pasará de refugio a la renta variable y para ello venderá oro, pero quien sabe.
Tanto como una burbuja no creo que haya, pero a lo mejor sí está algo más alto de lo que debería estar, no suelen ser lógicas subidas tan abruptas, ya que tampoco se corresponde a la devaluación del papel. Habrá que esperar a ver como evoluciona, yo pienso que el oro se debe comprar en los momentos de bonanza económica que es cuando la gente suele vender para entrar en bolsa.


----------



## jchopinn (23 Feb 2013)

Todo suposiciones, hipótesis, conjeturas y otros animales de compañía. Está bien intercambiar opiniones, comentar temas, etc.. pero chicos, algunos parecéis auténticos ponentes en conferencias de expertos. Pero si no sabemos lo que va a pasar hoy, cómo os atrevéis a precedir lo que ocurrirá mañana? 
Hay que autoconocerse-autocontrolarse, de esta manera nunca nos podrán decir ignorantes. Alguien dijo un día: "lo que más me molesta de los ignorantes no es su ignoracia, sino el querer saber de tantas y tantas cosas de las que no tienen ni idea".
No conozco ningún Doctor Honoris causa: "Por sus méritos, a causa de su honor" que se cuele en foros a contar sus miserias y grandezas. Así que chicos, bajaos del pedestal, rebajad vuestras sensaciones de sapiencia y veréis como funciona todo mejor.


----------



## gamusino30 (23 Feb 2013)

jchopinn dijo:


> Todo suposiciones, hipótesis, conjeturas y otros animales de compañía. Está bien intercambiar opiniones, comentar temas, etc.. pero chicos, algunos parecéis auténticos ponentes en conferencias de expertos. Pero si no sabemos lo que va a pasar hoy, cómo os atrevéis a precedir lo que ocurrirá mañana?
> Hay que autoconocerse-autocontrolarse, de esta manera nunca nos podrán decir ignorantes. Alguien dijo un día: "lo que más me molesta de los ignorantes no es su ignoracia, *sino el querer saber de tantas y tantas cosas de las que no tienen ni idea*".
> No conozco ningún Doctor Honoris causa: "Por sus méritos, a causa de su honor" que se cuele en foros a contar sus miserias y grandezas. Así que chicos, bajaos del pedestal, rebajad vuestras sensaciones de sapiencia y veréis como funciona todo mejor.



Me apropio de la frase amigo. 

En España es muy habitual escuchar a los viejunos y gente ociosa solucionar los problemas del país, con practicas mas propias de la edad media, que ni ellos mismos entienden, pero que repiten como loritos.

Pero no creo que sea culpa de ellos, los mecanismos de control del estado ejercen una influencia muy fuerte sobre ellos (familia, pares, television, sociedad en general), y hacen lo que se espera que hagan, repetir las tonterias que les envian a traves de dichos medios de control.


----------



## gamusino30 (23 Feb 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Oye, por cierto, si tan seguro estás de que el oro va a subir, ¿por qué no te hiper-apalancas en oro? Podrías volverte millonario sin casi esfuerzo.



Porque no es un inversor dummie. Cualquier inversor con dos dedos de frente tiene su plan de inversion con un sistema de gestion monetaria.

Asi que aplica la logica y el sentido comun, no invierte a lo loco y segun lo que dicen o dejan de decir en un foro con informacion interesada.


----------



## GenEgoista (23 Feb 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> ¿Qué pasará cuando deje de haber crisis? ¿El oro seguirá subiendo?



Según tu, ¿qué condiciones se tienen que dar par aque "deje de haber crisis"?

Según mi punto de vista se necesitará una guerra mundial. Cuando se acabe ocurrirá lo que ocurro tras la Gran Depresión y la II GM. Muchos divisas habrán dejadpo de existir y quienes tenían oro conservaron su patrimonio para convertirlo a la nueva moneda del momento. En los paises que conservaron su mponeda, como EEUU, el precio del oro se estabilizó a un nivel superior al que tuvo antes de la depresión.


----------



## arckan69 (23 Feb 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> O sea que, según tú, da igual que puedas multiplicar varias veces tu dinero, lo importante es seguir tu plan de inversión. Por otro lado, ¿invertir a lo loco? Aquí la gente recomienda comprar oro como seguro, y si tan seguros están sobre el oro y la evolución de su cotización, ¿por qué no ganar más dinero con ello?
> 
> Pero claro, luego hay otros que se responden solos. Por ejemplo...
> 
> ...



Gonzalo Lira: Why Isn’t Gold Higher?


----------



## gamusino30 (23 Feb 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> O sea que, según tú, da igual que puedas multiplicar varias veces tu dinero, lo importante es seguir tu plan de inversión. Por otro lado, ¿invertir a lo loco? Aquí la gente recomienda c*omprar oro como seguro*, y si tan seguros están sobre el oro y la evolución de su cotización, ¿por qué no* ganar más dinero* con ello?
> 
> Pero claro, luego hay otros que se responden solos. Por ejemplo...



Segun yo no, segun cualquier inversor inteligente. Nadie es adivino, y si te crees adivino acabaras arruinado en una sola mala operacion, da igual que hayas tenido 100 buenas, si inviertes el 100% de tu capital o x20 tu capital, en una sola mala inversion quedas arruinado.

Cualquier inversor inteligente aplicara su sistema de gestion monetaria, ya que no es un adivino. De esta manera, con un sistema de MM conservador, ni con 1000 operaciones malas podrias arruinarte.

Hay una gran diferencia entre aplicar un sistema de gestion monetaria e invertir por sentimientos o emociones.

De todas formas no entiendo tu actitud tóxica y hostil, ya que si no tienes claro un concepto tan sencillo como "gestión monetaria" no se que haces criticando la forma de invertir de otros foreros que aplican sus propios criterios.

Otra cosa muy graciosa, confundes el termino inversión y seguro, ¿Te preguntas porque no ganar dinero cuando compran como seguro? y ¿te las das de criticón?. Madre mia, lo tuyo no es envidia, es lo siguiente.

Y ni tengo oro, ni tengo bankias, ni me trago el rollo post-apocaliptico del mad max pero no veo ningun sentido en atacar a la gente que dice que ha comprado oro o bankias. Me parece una actitud ociosa totalmente destructiva e improductiva.

Cuando el diablo no tiene nada que hacer, mata moscas con el rabo. Alla tu lo que haces con tu tiempo libre.


----------



## arckan69 (23 Feb 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Todo lo que he dicho lo he dicho estrictamente ateniéndome a lo que he entendido que decías. A lo mejor debería haber releído mejor tus palabras, o a lo mejor tú deberías haberte explicado mejor. O las dos cosas. Muy prepotente te veo acusando a la gente en vez de tratar de aclarar las palabras. Pero vamos, que puedes seguir saliéndote por la tangente acusándome a mí o explicarme por qué el tantalio ha subido tanto, por poner un ejemplo. Y quien dice tantalio, dice neodimio, disprosio o samario (y, en general, las tierras raras, que son unas cuantas):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola, se que no es lo adecuado, pero te respondo con una pregunta, ¿porqué los bancos centrales se deshacen de sus activos mientras siguen comprando cada vez más oro? El BCE incluído: Valora Oro
También contesta a la pregunta de porqué alemania, venezuela y suiza repatriaron o repatriarán su oro. 

Si consigues responder esa pregunta, y también decirme porqué oro y no plata, tungsteno, diamantes, uranio, petroleo, gas etc etc etc habrás avanzado bastante. 

El oro está manipulado en papel, evidentemente. Y justo ahora, después de que la FED, BCE, BoE, y sobretodo el BoJ hayan empezado la guerra de divisas, el oro baje de precio, mientras se sigue comprando oro a expuertas desde bancos centrales de todo el mundo. La demanda es brutal, pero en físico, no en papel.


----------



## Vidar (23 Feb 2013)

arckan69 dijo:


> Hola, se que no es lo adecuado, pero te respondo con una pregunta, ¿porqué los bancos centrales se deshacen de sus activos mientras siguen comprando cada vez más oro? El BCE incluído: Valora Oro
> También contesta a la pregunta de porqué alemania, venezuela y suiza repatriaron o repatriarán su oro.
> 
> Si consigues responder esa pregunta, y también decirme porqué oro y no plata, tungsteno, diamantes, uranio, petroleo, gas etc etc etc habrás avanzado bastante.
> ...



Ser tu propio banco central no es mala cosa 

.


----------



## Vidar (23 Feb 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Oye, por cierto, si tan seguro estás de que el oro va a subir, ¿por qué no te hiper-apalancas en oro? Podrías volverte millonario sin casi esfuerzo.



Millonario no sé, pero gilipollas nunca he sido. Haré negocio tanto si el oro va para arriba como si los papelitos recuperan. Aunque apuesto un riñón al oro.

.


----------



## GenEgoista (23 Feb 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Por cierto, veo que has ignorado mi información sobre múltiples materias primas que tienen comportamientos incluso más espectaculares que el oro



Macho, tu tienes visión de túnel y cera en los oidos. Me deja frío lo "espectacular" porque no juego como a er pitoniso y acertar con el timing para dar el pelotazo o arruinarme en el intento. Tus bravuconadas te delatan como trader de calderilla, de lo contrario tendrías un problema psiquiátrico conocido como ludopatía.

Cuando se habla de que el oro no se comporta como las materias primas nadie se refiere a lo "espectacular" de los movimientos ni a las ganancias sino a su independencia de la demanda agregada y a su baja volatildad. Es menos volátil hasta que los índices bursátiles. El oro es un "acaparable", no un consumible industrial y por ello es valor refugio.


----------



## GenEgoista (23 Feb 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Dentro de cinco o diez años, según tus previsiones, sólo quedaréis unos pocos miles de humanos sobreviviendo a base de latunes



Como dice un forero mas arriba, matas moscas con el rabo. No te diré por donde me paso tus caricaturas producto de la frustración y la ociosidad, pero sí te diré que el *sistema financiero* tal como lo conocemos y el dólar como moneda de reserva internacional tiene los dias contados. Si los bancos no se fían entre ellos, ¿no te convierte en un imberbe el hecho de fiarte tú?

Los incautos que se dejen impresionar por tus alardes y mantengan el producto de su trabajo dentro del sistema financiero van a saber lo que sienten las ovejas cuando las traen de *trasquilar*. Nada más humillante que ganar "mishoneh" y no poder liquidarlos porque el broker/banco dejó de existir. 

Deja que Gerald Celente te diga el paradero de los los millones en oro-papel que tenía con MF Global:

Gerald Celente loses gold futures account to MF Global theft - National Finance Examiner | Examiner.com

_Gerald Celente- “So I was building up my account to take delivery on a contract, and I got a call on Monday, and they said I needed to have a margin call. And I said, what are you talking about, I’ve got a ton of money in my account. They responded, oh no you don’t, that money’s with a trustee now.” _​
Otros, como bien dice Vidar, preferimos ser nuestro propio Banco Central y deberías invertir algo en visitar las bodegas de alguno para ver lo que guardan en ellas y enterarte de una puta vez de qué va esta fiesta.


----------



## nekcab (23 Feb 2013)

Cusbe11:

Ok, que el oro es un elemento de inversión, pero, por lo que defiendes, NO de resguardo.

Ok, que pegue un bajón del 10%, o más.

Mi pregunta: dentro de 20 años, viendo la evolución del oro en estos 100 años... ¿como la verías? (sin ser adivino, pero dado que das por hecho que bajar al menos al 10% sí que cuentas con ello, seguramente no es pedirte mucho arte de videncia)


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Feb 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Ser tu propio banco central no es mala cosa
> 
> .



La verdad es que no está nada mal. Y si además de ser tu propio Banco Central, eres tu propia pasarela de pago ya ni te cuento...


----------



## GenEgoista (23 Feb 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> *otras materias primas pasaron 2008 no sólo sin bajón, sino con subidón*, de ahí lo de "espectacular". Macho.



Estás a ver si mareas la perdiz saltando de lo general a lo particular, del comportamiento de las materias primas al de un producto X que subió por casualidad. Pareces un trilero.

La diferencia entre materias primas y divisas es que el precio de las primeras es volátil mientras que la cotización de las segundas no lo es.

En el 2008 el oro bajó menos que cualquier materia prima. En un momento en que todas las "commodities" fallaban, el oro demostró menor volatilidad. Se comportó como una divisa cotizable - reserva de valor - y no como un producto comercial sometido a los vaivenes del consumo.


----------



## GenEgoista (23 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> La verdad es que no está nada mal. Y si además de ser tu propio Banco Central, eres tu propia *pasarela de pago* ya ni te cuento...



Pasarela de pago de cuatro filatélicos que ven valor en tus Afinsas, divertido puede ser, pero como reserva independiente de valor es tan "wihsful thinking" como batir los brazos esperando algún poder volar.


----------



## GenEgoista (23 Feb 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> ¿Y acaso no te he puesto varios ejemplos de materias primas que no sólo no bajaron, sino que subieron, en 2008, antes y después?



Son la volatilidad (alta/baja) y el tipo de demanda (industrial/no-industrial) las que separan materia prima de divisa, no el hecho de subir o bajar. Por centésima vez.

De las materias primas - como las que traes - tira una demanda exclusivamente industrial. El oro no tiene apenas demanda industrial, entonces, ¿qué es lo que tira de él? 

No te lo puedo mascar más, esto ya es papilla extrafina. Si no la asimilas el diagnóstico es serio ya.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Feb 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Pasarela de pago de cuatro filatélicos que ven valor en tus Afinsas, divertido puede ser, pero como reserva independiente de valor es tan "wihsful thinking" como batir los brazos esperando algún poder volar.



¿Cuatro filatélicos?

Te voy a decir algo que seguro que volverá a tu mente dentro de no demasiado tiempo. Si el oro sirvió para que la gente definiese qué cualidades debería tener el dinero, Bitcoin servirá para redefinir y actualizar las cualidades del dinero 2.0.


----------



## j.w.pepper (23 Feb 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Voy a hacer una excepción a lo de no intervenir más para responder. En primer lugar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hasta que Nixon desmanteló el patrón oro, como se observa en la gráfica, la relación oro/dólar fue estable obviamente. Lo cierto es que con la segunda crisis del petróleo de finales de los 70 el oro se disparó - y se disparó precisamente pq los árabes no eran tontos y no les valían unos petrodólares devaluados - y llego a su máximo histórico, pero hay un aspecto que estamos obviando, la cantidad de oferta monetaria, midala usted como M3 si así lo desea es ahora muchísimo más alta que en aquel entonces, amén de los derivados, activos tóxicos, etc. Esa gran cantidad de dinero que no está en manos del público pero si del sistema financiero está sosteniendo un crecimiento exiguo de la economía, está invertido en los mercados de valores burbujeando de forma incomprensible las acciones de las empresas - cuando nada indica que se haya iniciado una recuperación económica -. A mi esa gráfica no me sirve, y le voy a dar dos motivos:

- Estamos actualmenta ante una crisis sistémica, no como la de finales de los 70. A esto tenemos incluso que añadirle la crisis energética actual y el peak oil.

- Es demasiado corta en términos temporales. La historia de la humanidad y del dinero es muy larga y ya podemos ver por ejemplo como en la antigua Roma sucedió lo que sucedió fruto de los incrementos de M lo que causó una inflación desbocada y la caída del Imperio, o lo acontecido en la República de Weimar, el empobrecimiento acelerado del pueblo alemán y el surgimiento del populismo Nazi.

A donde va a llegar el oro, esto creo que nadie lo sabe, una correción del 10% no supone que el valor haya agotado su subida ni mucho menos. Me parece tan aventurado decir que se pondrá a 2500 $ la onza como a 500 $. Yo baso mis análisis en la forma en la que están actuando los bancos centrales y gobiernos = QEs, LTROs, monetización de deuda pública, incrementos de la deuda pública que la harán impagable, etc, etc.


----------



## arckan69 (24 Feb 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> La idea es simple: compran oro porque lo consideran un seguro de valor. Si están seguros de que el valor que están asegurando se va a mantener o subir (lo contrario sería de idiotas), ¿por qué no ganar más dinero?
> 
> Por otro lado, ¿esto no es un foro? ¿No se trata de intercambiar ideas? ¿Me criticas a mí por criticar y... lo haces criticándome el hecho de criticar? ¿No eres un poco hipócrita? ¿Qué haces tú con tu tiempo libre? ¿También matas moscas con el rabo?
> 
> ...



Decirte que pienso que los datos de reservas oficiales, pienso, y es opinión mía, que son papel mojado. Por ejemplo dudo que EEUU tenga actualmente lo que dice tener, y lo mismo con china. Unos por menos y otros por más. Los demás países ni idea, no se puede saber. También comentar que algunos gobiernos fomentan que sus ciudadanos compren oro, al no tener éste impuesto, cosa que la plata por ejemplo, en europa sí tiene. 

En cuanto al debate, decirte que a mí personalmente me parece muy bien que se opine en contra del oro, o de las ideas de los metaleros, ya que ésto te hace pensar y a la vez tener un pensamiento crítico, para no sólo reproducir ideas o textos que has leído, así que por favor, no hagas caso a descalificaciones de otros foreros, que no saben ver la parte positiva de las críticas. 

Buenas noches, saludos


----------



## Vidar (24 Feb 2013)

arckan69 dijo:


> Decirte que pienso que los datos de reservas oficiales, pienso, y es opinión mía, que son papel mojado. Por ejemplo dudo que EEUU tenga actualmente lo que dice tener, y lo mismo con china. Unos por menos y otros por más. Los demás países ni idea, no se puede saber. También comentar que algunos gobiernos fomentan que sus ciudadanos compren oro, al no tener éste impuesto, cosa que la plata por ejemplo, en europa sí tiene.
> 
> En cuanto al debate, decirte que a mí personalmente me parece muy bien que se opine en contra del oro, o de las ideas de los metaleros, ya que ésto te hace pensar y a la vez tener un pensamiento crítico, para no sólo reproducir ideas o textos que has leído, así que por favor, no hagas caso a descalificaciones de otros foreros, que no saben ver la parte positiva de las críticas.
> 
> Buenas noches, saludos



No hay problema por opiniones críticas contrarias, mientras sean respetuosas y argumentadas como hace cusbe.

Lo único que hace falta es tener el criterio suficiente para ver si son ciertas o no.

.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Feb 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Millonario no sé, pero gilipollas nunca he sido. Haré negocio tanto si el oro va para arriba como si los papelitos recuperan. Aunque apuesto un riñón al oro.
> 
> .



Hola, Vidar: En principio, el "metalero" tiene "dinero" actual, es decir el fiduciario, pero claro cuando hablamos de "preservar" Capital, hablamos también de tener "confianza" en algo que lo reuna y, ahora mismo, algunos pensamos que eso sólo lo proporcionan los Metales preciosos.

Es verdad, el "metalero" no se va a "arruinar" si el Sistema se recupera y continuamos con el actual esquema Ponzi o le encuentran una "solución", es más si se hace sin "miserializar" la sociedad pues hasta mejor, pues no es agradable "desconfiar" del Sistema y buscar "alternativas" que suponen problemas de seguridad, logística, etc.

Yo suelo leer todo aquello que esté bien argumentado, pues me gusta leer sobre Economía, y por ese mismo motivo ver otras "visiones" diferentes a la mía. Hay foreros -pocos- que cuando escriben sobre los Metales, pero en sentido contrario, lo hacen bastante bien, pero claro uno ha estudiado la Historia, y también la económica, y lo que ahora "vemos" ya ha pasado y, simplemente, algunos pretendemos adelantarnos a los acontecimientos.

Que nos equivocamos, aunque sea en el "timing", pues fantástico, ya que será una buena señal porque esta Crisis será un "mal recuerdo". Muchos ya hemos dicho que preferimos perder "dinero" si todo esto sirve para crear una sociedad mejor y más justa. Pero ahora mismo esto parece más una "ilusión" que otra cosa. 

Y luego hay algo que algunos parecen no tener presente. El "metalero", en muchas ocasiones, tiene experiencia financiera, es decir ha pasado ya por las acciones, bonos, derivados, etc., por tanto ya tiene cierta "cultura" y suele conocer y diferenciar los "productos". En el "dinero", por regla general, no suele haber "analfabetismo", bueno en "teoría", porque se ha visto cada cosa...

Saludos.


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (24 Feb 2013)

La Historia se repite en cierto grado, los humanos somos capaces de dar respuestas extraordinarias a problemas extraordinarios. El aspecto financiero es un aspecto importante de las cosas pero no el fin existencial.
Las piedras preciosas tambien son refugio; Zafiros, Rubis, Esmeraldas,.....


----------



## GenEgoista (24 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Si el oro sirvió para que la gente definiese qué cualidades debería tener el dinero, Bitcoin servirá para redefinir y actualizar las cualidades del dinero 2.0.



- Transportabilidad: si el oro es utilizable en cualquier rincón del planeta, bitcoin está limitado a la disponibilidad de una tecnología compleja y frágil. 

- Durabilidad: si el oro es indestructible, un paso atrás tecnológico borraría a bitcoin de la faz de la Tierra.

Tienes razón en que bitcoin podría redefinir el dinero, pero *degradándolo*.


----------



## GenEgoista (24 Feb 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> En mi opinión, te olvidas de los metaleros que tienen tiendas de metales preciosos, o enlazan a blogs con publicidad de esas tiendas, o son afiliados de las mismas, o directamente compran y venden metales en foros como éste. De esos, y sus multinicks, hay unos cuantos, y son parte interesada.



Qué cabrón, ahora nos intenta meter a todos en el mismo saco que una minoría.

Eres pura víbora, gitano.


----------



## GenEgoista (24 Feb 2013)

Tamifluparatodos dijo:


> Las piedras preciosas tambien son refugio; Zafiros, Rubis, Esmeraldas,.....



Oro, diamantes, zafiros, rubís, esmeraldas.... valores sólidamente cimentados sobre un dimorfismo sexual que hoy es politicamente incorrecto reconocer. 

Destruir el oro como valor requeriría una sociedad tipo Fuga de Logan de humanos-probeta.


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (24 Feb 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Oro, diamantes, zafiros, rubís, esmeraldas.... valores sólidamente cimentados sobre un dimorfismo sexual que hoy es politicamente incorrecto reconocer.
> 
> Destruir el oro como valor requeriría una sociedad tipo Fuga de Logan de humanos-probeta.



Bueno ya lo decian los Franceses "Vive la diference" refiriendose a hombre mujer claro.

El oro es un protector..........

A mi no meparece mal que la gente venda sus productos, ya lo he comentado alguna vez. Lo que me pareceria mal es que lo escondiesen. El miedo vende....


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Feb 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> En mi opinión, te olvidas de los metaleros que tienen tiendas de metales preciosos, o enlazan a blogs con publicidad de esas tiendas, o son afiliados de las mismas, o directamente compran y venden metales en foros como éste. De esos, y sus multinicks, hay unos cuantos, y son parte interesada.



Hola, cusbe11: Bueno, no es mi caso, pero tampoco veo que eso sea motivo de "pecado", a fin de cuentas ¿no vivimos en una sociedad de "libre mercado"...? Que pueda haber "intereses" pues está claro, pero no creo que sea el de la mayoría de los que escriben en este foro y, en cualquier caso, cuando es así se percibe enseguida.

En mi caso personal, no he tenido ningún problema en comprar monedas a otros foreros y en el hilo correspondiente. Que se sacan un "margen", que tampoco es excesivo, pues mejor para ellos. Ahí tiene Vd. una "muestra" más que el "metalero" no es un "Tio Gilito", sino alguien que se atiene a una de las principales reglas del mundo financiero: la "diversificación"...

En fin, cusbe11, leo sus aportaciones, al igual que algunos otros que parecen "contrarios" a los metaleros, pero porque Vd. argumenta sus posiciones, aunque evidentemente no coincida con sus planteamientos, pero a fin de cuentas ni yo, ni Vd. ni nadie en este foro tenemos la "videncia" suficiente para saber lo que nos va a deparar el futuro... No creo que tengan esa "posibilidad" ni las "manos fuertes"... Ya me entiende.

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (24 Feb 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Voy a hacer una excepción a lo de no intervenir más para responder. En primer lugar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre, hay algo q no me cuadra:
A) Las extracciones de oro cada día menguan más. Es más, ya cuesta encontrar nuevos yacimientos.
B) La febril actividad de los bancos chinos por amasar cuanto más oro mejor, es una variable a tener en cuenta. A parte de las extrañas largas para devolver desde EE.UU a los originales países dueños del oro guardado en sus bóvedas.
C) La barrera de los 500$/onza se dió, por una serie de circunstancias socioeconómicas. Yo soy de esos bichos raros que piensa que los tiempos pasados NUNCA volverán. Las materias primas son finitas, y a más tiempo, menos se va extrayendo.

No sé, la barrera de los 500$/onza no la veo, la verdad. (Independientemente que el precio actual esté inflado...)


----------



## j.w.pepper (24 Feb 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> En mi opinión, te olvidas de los metaleros que tienen tiendas de metales preciosos, o enlazan a blogs con publicidad de esas tiendas, o son afiliados de las mismas, o directamente compran y venden metales en foros como éste. De esos, y sus multinicks, hay unos cuantos, y son parte interesada.



Totalmente de acuerdo con usted, lo mismo ocurre por ejemplo en los foros de viajes, donde entran agencias, hoteles y gente interesada en el negocio a crear opinión y recomendarte lo que les conviene. Es uno mismo, a través de la lectura, comprensión y visión crítica el que debe sacar sus propias conclusiones. En la bolsa unos te dirán que compres tal valor o no, te darán opiniones contradictorias, aquí entra el tema de la psicología humana que influye en la economía -> economía ciencia no exacta.

Sin embargo, todo esto no quiere decir que el oro sea una mala o buena inversión/seguro.


----------



## Vize (24 Feb 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Oro, diamantes, zafiros, rubís, esmeraldas.... valores sólidamente cimentados sobre un dimorfismo sexual que hoy es politicamente incorrecto reconocer.
> 
> Destruir el oro como valor requeriría una sociedad tipo Fuga de Logan de humanos-probeta.



hay una diferencia , el oro tiene unas connotaciones metafísicas más profundas y es su simbolismo con el dios sol, icorruptible y eterno, además todas las piedras preciosas se pueden crear artificialmente , solo se diferencian en que lás artificiales son puras y las otras tienen impurezas, cosa que no pasa con el oro, que siempre es puro


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (24 Feb 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con usted, lo mismo ocurre por ejemplo en los foros de viajes, donde entran agencias, hoteles y gente interesada en el negocio a crear opinión y recomendarte lo que les conviene. Es uno mismo, a través de la lectura, comprensión y visión crítica el que debe sacar sus propias conclusiones. En la bolsa unos te dirán que compres tal valor o no, te darán opiniones contradictorias, aquí entra el tema de la psicología humana que influye en la economía -> economía ciencia no exacta.



Creo que las cosas son mas sencillas, y al mismo tiempo mas complejas.

Dudo que haya nadie en este hilo que opine o manipule intencionadamente por intereses economicos. Sinceramente creo que los foreros escribimos lo que realmente opinamos. Yo he comprado metales años antes que abriera mi cuenta en BullionVault (pasado noviembre), solo despues de tener mas del 50% de mi efectivo en fisico y en BV, y posteriormente defendi y recomende esta opcion que me parece interesante. Estaré equivocado o no, pero mi opinion es honesta y desinteresada. Pienso lo mismo de otros foreros, primero llegaron a la conclusion pro-metalera, y porque la creen correcta la recomiendan de buena fe y con prudencia. Por ejemplo, Denarious, explico que fue despues de ser metalero que decidio abrir su negocio, y yo le creo, nadie monta un negocio si no cree internamente en el concepto.

Por otro lado, creo que TODOS defendemos nuestros puntos de vista por intereses propios, pero no economicos sino emocionales y psicologicos. El hecho de que tantos se tomen las discusiones personalmente es porque no se enfrentan simples ideas, se enfrentan puntos de vista y valores individuales, y a nadie le gusta estar equivocado. Los unicos intereses que creo que condicionan las opiniones son los del orgullo y autoestima, los metaleros nos resistiremos a aceptar que perderemos nuestros ahorros, pero los anti-metales tambien se resisten a aceptar que han perdido el tren y que los paranoicos tenian razon.

En resumen, estoy convencido que todos los coforeros defienden sus opiniones con sinceridad, y que no adaptan su discurso a sus intereses, sino que han adaptado sus vidas a sus opiniones previas.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Feb 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> - Transportabilidad: si el oro es utilizable en cualquier rincón del planeta, bitcoin está limitado a la disponibilidad de una tecnología compleja y frágil.



Bitcoin es tan frágil como pueda serlo internet, ni más ni menos. El oro es tan frágil como pueda serlo la estructura social. ¿No leyó mi comentario sobre alguna ciudades de Chile después del terremoto? Su oro sólamente podría pagarle 9 comidas, el equivalente a tres días, antes de que surgiera la anarquía. A partir del tercer día la gente mata por un bote de leche infantil o por un par de latas de conserva.



GenEgoista dijo:


> - Durabilidad: si el oro es indestructible, un paso atrás tecnológico borraría a bitcoin de la faz de la Tierra.



Con 7.000 millones de almas hambrientas, el 50% de la población aglutinada en ciudades sólamente mantenibles con energía abundante y barata, unos niveles de abandono de tierras de cultivo o explotaciones ganaderas récord y 445 plantas nucleares que estallan 24 horas después de desconectadas de la red eléctrica, me parece a mi que un paso atrás tecnológico se llevaría por delante mis bitcoins, su oro y la humanidad completa.


----------



## arckan69 (24 Feb 2013)

bitcoin es una gran idea, la putada es que está cogiendo peso, y eso a los gobiernos no les gusta. Los gobiernos son los que mandan (en teoría, sí ya se que realmente son las grandes compañías). Visto lo visto con megaupload, no tengo la certeza de que con bitcoin ocurra algo parecido, y se borre del mapa, por quebrantar alguna ley, ya tu sabes.


----------



## GenEgoista (25 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Bitcoin es tan frágil como pueda serlo internet, ni más ni menos. El oro es tan frágil como pueda serlo la estructura social.



Para el carro que vas directo contral la pared.

El oro - y también el vino, la sal, el trigo, etc. - funciona como dinero en sociedades colapsadas. La historia lo ha demostrado repetidamente. Funciona porque no necesita el respaldo ni del poder, ni de publicidad, ni de la energía ni de la tecnología. El oro no necesita convencer, su sola presencia convence.

Sin embargo bitcoin son varios pasos atrás: depende de la disponibilidad de energía, de que una tecnología compleja resulte sostenible, de una estructura publicitaria que proclame sus supuestas virtudes como dinero.

Suerte con tus afinsas bitcoineras.


----------



## GenEgoista (25 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Con 7.000 millones de almas hambrientas, el 50% de la población aglutinada en ciudades sólamente mantenibles con energía abundante y barata, unos niveles de abandono de tierras de cultivo o explotaciones ganaderas récord y 445 plantas nucleares que estallan 24 horas después de desconectadas de la red eléctrica, me parece a mi que un paso atrás tecnológico se llevaría por delante mis bitcoins, *su oro* y la humanidad completa.



Está ud, describiendo un regreso a la époda preindustrial. Ahora vaya ud. a un museo o biblioteca y averigüe de qué estaba hecho el dinero antes de la revolución industrial. Le traigo un ejemplo:





Estas monedas han preservado su poder adquisitivo durante al menos un milenio. Durante ese tiempo hubo hambrunas, faltó la energía abundante y barata, la red eléctrica estaba permanentemente desconectada ... en fin, qué tonterías me toca leer :bla:

Está ud. cegado un timo piramidal hasta el punto de negar la historia mas evidente.


----------



## solosequenosenada (25 Feb 2013)

Sera mas difícil acabar con bitcoin que con megaupload. Simplemente por el descentralizado, sabeis lo que es no? Por eso mismo no se puede acabar con emule y si se puede acabar con megaupload.


----------



## solosequenosenada (25 Feb 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Está ud, describiendo un regreso a la époda preindustrial. Ahora vaya ud. a un museo o biblioteca y averigüe de qué estaba hecho el dinero antes de la revolución industrial. Le traigo un ejemplo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Piramidal? justed si que sabe de lo que habla, excelentisimo.... :XX:


----------



## GenEgoista (25 Feb 2013)

solosequenosenada dijo:


> Piramidal? justed si que sabe de lo que habla, excelentisimo.... :XX:



Ya lo he explicado en otro post y no voy a repetirme para un vago.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Feb 2013)

Mira, otra ventajita más de Bitcoin frente al cilindrito brillante... es muchísmo más costoso de falsificar:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/397235-soberano-fake.html

Aquí todo el mundo cantando las virtudes del oro y mientras tanto van colando las moneditas falsas a los incautos. Oiga señora, tungsteno! Tengo tungsteno para todos!

Si a este forero experimentado le han colado un soberano falso, no me quiero ni imaginar lo ocurrirá con los menos experimentados.


----------



## bullish consensus (25 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Mira, otra ventajita más de Bitcoin frente al cilindrito brillante... es muchísmo más costoso de falsificar:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/397235-soberano-fake.html
> 
> ...



basta con que un dia abra un telediario con la noticia de que se estan dando casos de gente que incautamente pone su dinero en algo sin garantias llamado bitcoin para que tal cosa desaparezca de la faz de la tierra para siempre, con una simple insinuacion, no te digo ya si le meten caña. 

el oro no es tan facil de falsificar, lo que pasa es que hay que tomar precauciones, y hasta que aprendes alguna te cuelan, luego si te la cuelan es porque te fias y le pierdes el miedo al asunto. pero vamos el soberano ese tiene su valor como oro, no es que haya perdido todo.


----------



## GenEgoista (25 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Mira, otra ventajita más de Bitcoin frente al cilindrito brillante... es muchísmo más costoso de falsificar:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/397235-soberano-fake.html



El soberano es mucho mas simple de verificar, basta una piedra de toque (tecnología Edad de Piedra ) para saber su ley. Si te pones fino, peso y dimensiones con pie de rey.

Además, si hubieses leido el hilo sabrías que el soberano "falso" también es de oro ::

Bitcoineros reinventando la pólvora mojada.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Feb 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Si te pones fino, peso y dimensiones con pie de rey.



Nucleo de moneda/lingote formado por:

Tungsteno 98,5% + Iridio 1,5 %

ó

Tungsteno 98,5% + Osmio 1,5%

En las dos combinaciones sumamos la densidad exacta del oro para tiener moneditas y lingotitos de oro Made in China para todos. Que nunca falten moneditas de "oro" para nuestros entrañables foreros que quieran convertir sus ahorros en metales.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (25 Feb 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Además, si hubieses leido el hilo sabrías que el soberano "falso" también es de oro ::



Y que la tienda que se lo ha vendido se lo cambia sin problemas porque era una tienda de confianza y *precisamente* por eso el comprador no lo verificó en la propia tienda. Ya que es trivial llevar el pie de rey y la bascula digital en el bolsillo para verificarla en el propio mostrador. A ver quien verifica "a pelo" unos bitcoins dentro de un pendrive.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (25 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Nucleo de moneda/lingote formado por:
> 
> Tungsteno 98,5% + Iridio 1,5 %
> 
> ...



Ya se ha explicado que no es posible (al menos economicamente viable) meter tungsteno dentro de una moneda, pero incluso en ese caso con un imán potente puedes verificar si es oro o tungsteno. Hace tiempo postée el experimento verificado por mi mismo.


----------



## GenEgoista (25 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Nucleo de moneda/lingote formado por:
> 
> Tungsteno 98,5% + Iridio 1,5 %
> 
> ...



Olvídate de la moneda. Este tipo de falsificación es cara y solo compensa a partir de lingotes medianos. 

Y aunque se falsificasen monedas de esta manera, hay un instrumento infalible: HACER QUE SUENEN o en casos extremos MORDIDA (tecnología genómica Homo Sapiens ).

Está todo inventado desde antes del año de la Polka, lo sabemos todos menos los Calimeros que habéis nacido ayer y os entusiasmáis con cualquier chiquillada.

Los lingotes grandes son mucha pasta y siempre se someten a verificación: ultrasonidos, permeabilidad magnética, radiografías, etc.

PD: *tengo un lingote de tungsteno dorado en 24kt* que compré para hacer pruebas, NO CUELA.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Feb 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Ya se ha explicado que no es posible (al menos economicamente viable) meter tungsteno dentro de una moneda, pero incluso en ese caso con un imán potente puedes verificar si es oro o tungsteno. Hace tiempo postée el experimento verificado por mi mismo.



http://tungsten-alloy.com/gold-plated-tungsten-alloy-coin.html


----------



## GenEgoista (25 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Tungsten Alloy-Gold Plated Tungsten Alloy Coin Manufacture and Supplier



1. Solo se falsifican las cosas *muy valiosas*. Por esto mismo, las noticias que pones son extremadamente buenas para el oro.

2. *Mordida y/o sonido*, y la moneda falsa queda desenmascarada. Cómo se verifica un bitcoin sin disponer de tecnología en el lugar de la transacción?

Que está too inventao, pequeño saltamontes.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Feb 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> se someten a verificación: ultrasonidos, permeabilidad magnética, radiografías, etc.



¿Y dónde queda ahí tu cacareada independencia de la tecnología actual y de la electricidad?

A ver si el timo piramidal va a estar en el oro, y no en Bitcoin. Cuando tengáis falsificaciones de Bitcoin venís aquí y me lo restragáis por la cara, mientras tanto deberíais intentar mentir menos a los incautos.


----------



## GenEgoista (25 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Y dónde queda ahí tu cacareada independencia de la tecnología actual y de la electricidad?



Hay métodos mas antiguos consistentes en *hacerle un agujero* al lingote, enano mental.

Se van a descojonar de ti en la oficina de patentes


----------



## GenEgoista (25 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> A ver si el timo piramidal va a estar en el oro, y no en Bitcoin.



5.000 años de timo piramidal? Está ud. haciendo el ridículo Sr. cagarro. Salve la poca dignidad que le queda.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Feb 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Hay métodos mas antiguos consistentes en *hacerle un agujero* al lingote, enano mental.



Si, agujerea, agujerea, que algo queda


----------



## GenEgoista (25 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Cuando tengáis falsificaciones de Bitcoin venís aquí y me lo restragáis por la cara, mientras tanto deberíais intentar mentir menos a los incautos.



Las cosas que no valen una mierda no merecen la pena los falsificadores. Aun así, aquí tienses unas cuantas vulnerabilidades:

https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Common_Vulnerabilities_and_Exposures

Bitcoin tiene ma agujeros que Internet Explorer, chavalete.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Feb 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> 5.000 años de timo piramidal? Está ud. haciendo el ridículo Sr. cagarro. Salve la poca dignidad que le queda.



Id a colocarle vuestro Tungsteno a otros


----------



## GenEgoista (25 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Id a colocarle vuestro Tungsteno a otros



Estás diciendo que el timo piramidal sería el tungsteno, Manolete, no el oro. Pa qué te metes?


----------



## opalo (25 Feb 2013)

Hola,

Quisiera saber si lingotes de oro comprados en un VENDO/COMPRO ORO son fiables, o más vale pasar de ellos.
Gracias.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Feb 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Las cosas que no valen una mierda no merecen la pena los falsificadores. Aun así, aquí tienses unas cuantas vulnerabilidades:
> 
> https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Common_Vulnerabilities_and_Exposures



¿Que no vale nada? Toma, pájaro, la gráfica de la cotización de Bitcoin con respecto a la onza de oro. Desde su nacimiento, Bitcoin se ha revalorizado casi cuatro órdenes de magnitud con respecto a tu piedra amarilla.







Y eso que la gráfica termina en abril del año pasado. Desde entonces la cotización de Bitcoin se ha multiplicado por tres.
A ver si van a ser esos cilindritos amarillos los que valen menos de lo que piensas....


----------



## GenEgoista (25 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Que no vale nada? Toma, pájaro, la gráfica de la cotización de Bitcoin con respecto a la onza de oro.



Una burbuja, un timo piramidal donde los que entraron primero acumulan el 90% del valor total. Les estarás regalando cualquier cosa que les vendas.

Nada que no sea un timo puede crecer 4 órdenes de magnitud en 2 años.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Feb 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Una burbuja, un timo piramidal donde los que entraron primero acumulan el 90% del valor total. Les estarás regalando cualquier cosa que les vendas.



Te recuerdo que, para cualquier nuevo inversor de piedras amarillas, los que entraron antes que él acumulan ya el 99,9999% de las existencias. Timo piramidal al canto.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Feb 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Me puedes decir quién vende oro a cambio de bitcoins?



Toma bocazas.

Coinabul.com: World's first Bitcoin-to-Gold service!


----------



## GenEgoista (25 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Te recuerdo que, para cualquier nuevo inversor de piedras amarillas, los que entraron antes que él acumulan ya el 99,9999% de las existencias. Timo piramidal al canto.



Exacto.

Además la gráfica es UNA PAJA IMAGINARIA qu nada tiene que ver con la cotización real.* Me puedes decir quién vende oro físico a cambio de bitcoins? *


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Feb 2013)

*¿Me puedes indicar tú alguna tienda online donde pueda comprar tecnología a cambio de oro?* Porque yo te puedo poner alguna que acepta Bitcoins y compite en precios con Amazon


----------



## GenEgoista (25 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Toma bocazas.
> 
> Coinabul.com: World's first Bitcoin-to-Gold service!



Una sola tienda en todo el mundo es mercado CERO. Aplican un *sobrespot del 10%* :: especial para los bobos del bitcoin.

Fiablididad de esta gente? ehem!

Coinabul gone Bust?

Si es que te llegan las monedas habría que pasarlas inmediatamente por el detector de tungsteno.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Feb 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Bien, una sola tienda en todo el mundo, con sobrespot del 10% ::, epecial para los bobos del bitcoin.
> 
> Fiablididad de esta gente? ehem!
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=68681.0




¿Quieres que te busque en este mismo foro todos los mensajes que desaconsejan comprar oro en coininvestdirect o masterbullion por ejemplo?



GenEgoista dijo:


> Si es que te llegan las monedas habría que pasarlas inmediatamente por el detector de tungsteno.



Efectivamente, habría que probar exhaustivamente su autenticidad... por eso yo ya no suelo comprar oro, porque es mucho más fácil de falsificar que Bitcoin.


----------



## GenEgoista (25 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Quieres que te busque en este mismo foro todos los mensajes que desaconsejan comprar oro en coininvestdirect o masterbullion por ejemplo?



El oro tiene el mercado más líquido y universal. Se puede comprar al peso en cualquier sitio y verificarlo antes de pagarlo.

Por eso, las tiendas online tipo coininvestdirect o masterbullion no imponen ninguna limitación al mercado del oro, como pareces insinuar, sino al contrario, son una opción adicional entre los millones que hay.



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Efectivamente, habría que probar exhaustivamente su autenticidad... por eso yo ya no suelo comprar oro, porque es mucho más fácil de falsificar que Bitcoin.



¿Como? ¿Que has descubierto la piedra filosofal? :bla:

¿Qué quieres decir con "exhaustivamente"? Parece que estuvieses hablando de un proceso largo y complicado como pueda ser encontrar la partida de nacimiento de un hijo de puta, o algo así.

Lo tuyo ya no tiene al disculpa del desconocimiento porque se te han explicado los métodos hasta la saciedad, y son extremadamente simples. Está claro que ya solo una grave distorsión de la realidad te permite seguir aferrado a tu utopía Bitcoin infantil.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Feb 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Está claro que ya solo una grave distorsión de la realidad te permite seguir aferrado a tu utopía Bitcoin infantil.



Uff, sí que te debe estar haciendo daño que el oro no esté respondiendo como todos los metaleros esperábais en la situación actual. Yo de ti probaría con los tulipanes a ver si se da mejor la cosa. Esos sí que tienen que ir "p'arriba" porque son tangibles y hay muchos billetes en circulación.


----------



## GenEgoista (25 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Uff, sí que te debe estar haciendo daño que el oro no esté respondiendo como todos los metaleros esperábais en la situación actual.



La situación actual es de esperanza en los mercados. Las divisas - no el oro - se comportan como lo esperado en estas circunstancias: un _bull trap_.



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Yo de ti probaría con los tulipanes a ver si se da mejor la cosa.



Me parece que las diferencias entre oferta elástica e inelástica ya se te habían explicado. Está claro que para creer en Bitcoin hay que ser analfabeto en conceptos económicos y negarlos cuando se te explican.

Te aferras a un caballo muerto, chavalín del rizo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Feb 2013)

Cantidad de oro en mg que se puede comprar con cada Bitcoin. Aquí se puede apreciar claramente la revalorización que ha sufrido BTC a lo largo de su historia con respecto al oro. Ojito porque la escala vertical es logarítmica.

GenEgoista, el caballo muerto según tú al que me estoy agarrando, parece ser que se ha desbocado


----------



## GenEgoista (25 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Cantidad de oro en mg que se puede comprar con cada Bitcoin. Aquí se puede apreciar claramente la revalorización que ha sufrido BTC a lo largo de su historia con respecto al oro. Ojito porque la escala vertical es logarítmica.
> 
> GenEgoista, el caballo muerto según tú al que me estoy agarrando, parece ser que se ha desbocado



Ya te respondí a eso "exhaustivamente". 

Estás en modo _ad nauseam_ esperando a que el contrario se canse de tus repeticiones para declarar victoria.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Feb 2013)

Mira ahora mismo es como si yo estuviese intentando explicar lo que es napster a alguien de comienzos del siglo XX que se emperra en reiterar que los tocadiscos siempre han tenido una utilidad y que, en el caso que napster tenga mucho éxito, el gobierno vendrá y cerrará el chiringuito para que todo vuelva a la "normalidad".

No niego que un tocadiscos haya tenido mucha utilidad, pero el futuro no son los discos fácilmente falsificables, aparatosos de esconder e imposibles de transportar por la fibra óptica.


----------



## Condor (25 Feb 2013)

Mientras tanto, en algún lugar de Suiza, el oro cotiza en USD 1585...

Una solidez que se tambalea por resultados electorales italianos....que si gana el que gana baja, que si el senado cae del otro lado: sube.

Esto está más manipulado que la picha de un quinceañero


----------



## GenEgoista (25 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Mira ahora mismo es como si yo estuviese intentando explicar lo que es napster a alguien de comienzos del siglo XX que se emperra en reiterar que los tocadiscos siempre han tenido una utilidad y que, en el caso que napster tenga mucho éxito, el gobierno vendrá y cerrará el chiringuito para que todo vuelva a la "normalidad".
> 
> No niego que un tocadiscos haya tenido mucha utilidad, pero el futuro no son los discos fácilmente falsificables, aparatosos de esconder e imposibles de transportar por la fibra óptica.



Pésima comparación. Lo tuyo es como decir que una suscripción al Discovery Channel HD vale mas que darse la vuelta al mundo.

No merece la pena seguir con estas necedades. Te salvaste porque Afinsa cayó antes de que tú dispusieses de dineros.


----------



## solosequenosenada (25 Feb 2013)

SrMojon, estas intentando razonar con una pared, no insistas. Dejemos que el tiempo ponga a cada uno en su sitio, la realidad es mas tozuda que nadie...
Paz


----------



## GenEgoista (25 Feb 2013)

solosequenosenada dijo:


> SrMojon, estas intentando razonar con una pared, no insistas. Dejemos que el tiempo ponga a cada uno en su sitio, la realidad es mas tozuda que nadie...
> Paz



¿Tiempo dices? ¿Qué tal 5.000 años? ::::::

La realidad no sé, pero vosotros sí que sois tozudos empecinados en inventar la rueda de cuatro lados :bla:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Feb 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> ¿Tiempo dices? ¿Qué tal 5.000 años? ::::::



Si. 5.000 años. Los mismos 5.000 años que llevaba la humanidad escribiéndose cartas manuscritas y enviándoselas a caballo o por transporte tradicional....hasta la llegada del correo electrónico.

Los mismos 5.000 años en los que la seguridad en las comunicaciones era inexistente o una simple permuta de letras.

Pero no... la tecnología nunca va a superar los métodos con 5.000 años de tradición :rolleye:


----------



## GenEgoista (25 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Si. 5.000 años. Los mismos 5.000 años que llevaba la humanidad escribiéndose cartas manuscritas y enviándoselas a caballo o por transporte tradicional....hasta la llegada del correo electrónico.
> 
> Los mismos 5.000 años en los que la seguridad en las comunicaciones era inexistente o una simple permuta de letras.
> 
> Pero no... la tecnología nunca va a superar los métodos con 5.000 años de tradición :rolleye:



El oro no es una tecnología, es un material, por eso tus comparaciones no vienen a cuento (estúpidas).

El átomo Au no tiene alternativas.

Hasta los mas tontos entienden que* las mujeres nunca se pondrán un bitcoin en la oreja*. Tú pareces tener problemas enormes para entender algo tan básico.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Feb 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> El oro no es una tecnología, es un material, por eso tus comparaciones no vienen a cuento (estúpidas).
> 
> El átomo Au no tiene alternativas.
> 
> Hasta los mas tontos entienden que* las mujeres nunca se pondrán un bitcoin en la oreja*. Tú pareces tener problemas enormes para entender algo tan básico.



El dinero ES tecnología, y como tal está sujeto a la inexorable evolución y mejora. El oro era un material necesario para esa tecnología hasta ahora, pero el conocimiento humano ha encontrado una forma mejor de conservar y transmitir la información contable (deudas) en una sociedad.

Tú pareces tener problemas para entender el concepto de sustitución, evolución y mejora.


----------



## GenEgoista (25 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El dinero ES tecnología



No, ya vimos que dinero es el bien de mayor utilidad marginal.

Tecnología serán en todo caso los pagos (tecnología contable). Pero si al final de la tecnología de pago no se entrega ese bien de máxima utilidad marginal, esa tecnología es un pedo al aire.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Feb 2013)

El dinero sí que es una tecnología, puesto que es una invención humana que busca resolver el problema natural del aplazamiento de la elección de consumo que surge en cualquier sociedad a partir de la especialización del trabajo.

El oro símplemente era el material que mejores cualidades ofrecía para poder ser utilizado como dinero...hasta ahora.


----------



## Josebs (25 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El dinero sí que es una tecnología, puesto que es una invención humana que busca resolver el problema natural del aplazamiento de la elección de consumo que surge en cualquier sociedad a partir de la especialización del trabajo.
> 
> El oro símplemente era el material que mejores cualidades ofrecía para poder ser utilizado como dinero...hasta ahora.



Tecnología es el conjunto de conocimientos técnicos, ordenados científicamente, que permiten diseñar y crear bienes y servicios que facilitan la adaptación al medio ambiente y satisfacer tanto las necesidades esenciales como los deseos de la humanidad


----------



## GenEgoista (25 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El dinero sí que es una tecnología, puesto que es una invención humana que busca resolver el problema natural del aplazamiento de la elección de consumo que surge en cualquier sociedad a partir de la especialización del trabajo.



La comida es tecnología porque busca resolver el problema natural de la eleccción nutrientes que surge en cualquier organismo a partir de al especialización celular.

Los contorsionismos que te ves obligado a hacer para justficar Bitcoin son la prueba más elocuente de su deficiencia.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Feb 2013)

Josebs dijo:


> Tecnología es el conjunto de conocimientos técnicos, ordenados científicamente, que permiten diseñar y crear bienes y servicios que facilitan la adaptación al medio ambiente y satisfacer tanto las necesidades esenciales como los deseos de la humanidad



Conozco esa definición. El dinero se adapta perfectamente a ella. El dinero es una tecnologia porque constituye una herramienta que permite satisfacer una necesidad esencial de la humanidad (la necesidad de aplazar de forma segura y duradera en el tiempo una elección de consumo).


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Feb 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> La comida es tecnología porque busca resolver el problema natural de la eleccción nutrientes que surge en cualquier organismo a partir de al especialización celular.
> 
> Los contorsionismos que te ves obligado a hacer para justficar Bitcoin son la prueba más elocuente de su deficiencia.



La comida no es una herramienta y el dinero si. Y ahora si queréis me buscáis también la definición de herramienta en la wiki y veréis como también se adapta perfectamente al dinero, puesto que facilita la realización de un propósito, como es el propósito del aplazamiento de un consumo.


----------



## GenEgoista (25 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El dinero es una tecnologia porque constituye una herramienta que permite satisfacer una necesidad esencial de la humanidad (la necesidad de aplazar de forma segura y duradera en el tiempo una elección de consumo).



Las herramientas son extensiones de los órganos con el fin de ampliar el rango de acción sobre el medio ambiente.

¿Qué órganos amplifica el dinero?

Tras una etapa _ad nauseam _ ahora recurres a inventar definiciones _ad hoc_ para distorsionar la realidad en torno a Bitcoin.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Feb 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Las herramientas son extensiones de los órganos con el fin de ampliar el rango de acción sobre el medio ambiente.



Esa definición de herramienta es incorrecta. Un avión es una herramienta que nos permite volar. Dime GenEgoista, ¿qué órgano de tu cuerpo te permite volar? ¿Las orejas como el entrañable elefante Dumbo de nuestra infancia?

¿Y qué órgano de tu cuerpo te permite concentrar un haz de fotones en un rayo?(láser) ¿Alguna parte de tu cuerpo ha conseguido medir de forma efectiva la radiación?(contador géiger)

Me parece a mi que eres tú el que intenta tergiversar la realidad.


----------



## Josebs (25 Feb 2013)

8:yo pienso que el dinero no es una tecnologia, sino una solucion creada por la tecnologia..


----------



## GenEgoista (25 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Esa definición de herramienta es incorrecta. un avión es una herramienta que nos permite volar. Dime GenEgoista, ¿qué órgano de tu cuerpo te permite volar? ¿Las orejas como el entrañable elefante Dumbo de nuestra infancia?



Un avión otorga a los brazos y pies del piloto unas superficies aerodinámicas que controlar. Son una ampliación del aparato locomotor para conseguir más libertad de desplazamiento, evidentemente.



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Y qué órgano de tu cuerpo te permite concentrar un haz de fotones en un rayo?(láser) ¿Alguna parte de tu cuerpo ha conseguido medir de forma efectiva la radiación?(contador géiger)



El contador geiger transforma las radiaciones en señales visuales y/o auditivas. Es una extensión del oide y/o la vista.

El láser es ua extensión del músculo cuando se usa para cortar objetos, del tacto cuando se usa para fijar un objetivo, etc.

Mi definición es correcta y el dinero sigue sin ser tecnología.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (25 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El dinero sí que es una tecnología, puesto que es una invención humana que busca resolver el problema natural del aplazamiento de la elección de consumo que surge en cualquier sociedad a partir de la especialización del trabajo.



Confundes tecnologia con constructo. El dinero, y el matrimonio, y el honor de la palabra dada, ... son invenciones sociales que buscan resolver problemas naturales, pero no son tecnologias segun el significado mayoritario.

Evidentemente puede forzar las palabras, pero incluso aceptandola en un sentido amplio, que las dos cosas sean tecnologia no las iguala, excepto que tus neuronas sean binarias, ya que la complejidad y dependencia a otras tecnologias del bitcoin y del oro se encuentran en extremos opuestos del eje "tecnologia".

El palito que usan los monos para "pescar" hormigas es tecnologia, el acelerador de particulas de Suiza es tecnologia, pero que los equipares por ser ambos "tecnologia" demuestra que tu nivel de discusion es puramente conceptual, malabarismos intelectuales, tambien conocido como pajas mentales. 

GenEgoista, no le des cuerda, que ya esta clara su estrategia ad nauseum, dale la razon y que se vaya a descansar... :abajo:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Feb 2013)

O sea, que cuando llegamos a las simples definiciones sobre conceptos, resulta que yo ando "haciéndome pajas mentales". A ver si es que os va a doler que yo me remonte hasta lo evidente para sostener mis argumentos...

O sea, que cuando una sociedad desarrolla una herramienta capaz de facilitar la resolución de un problema entre sus miembros, como es la comunicación a distancia, con el teléfono sí que es tecnología. ¿Pero cuando desarrolla otra herramienta que le permite resolver otra necesidad como el reconocimiento del aplazamiento del consumo no lo es?

Vaya, vaya... :rolleye:


----------



## GenEgoista (25 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> O sea, que cuando llegamos a las simples definiciones sobre conceptos, resulta que yo ando "haciéndome pajas mentales". A ver si es que os va a doler que yo me remonte hasta lo evidente para sostener mis argumentos...



Has sido tu el que nos ha llevado a las pajas sobre tecnología huyendo de las contradicciones de Bitcoin.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (25 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> O sea, que cuando llegamos a las simples definiciones sobre conceptos, resulta que yo ando "haciéndome pajas mentales". *A ver si es que os va a doler que yo me remonte hasta lo evidente para sostener mis argumentos*..



Doler no, aburrir.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Feb 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Doler no, aburrir.



Se ve que tú te aburres mucho cuando la gente te da donde duele ¿no?:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## H. Roark (25 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> O sea, que cuando llegamos a las simples definiciones sobre conceptos, resulta que yo ando "haciéndome pajas mentales". A ver si es que os va a doler que yo me remonte hasta lo evidente para sostener mis argumentos...
> 
> O sea, que cuando una sociedad desarrolla una herramienta capaz de facilitar la resolución de un problema entre sus miembros, como es la comunicación a distancia, con el teléfono sí que es tecnología. ¿Pero cuando desarrolla otra herramienta que le permite resolver otra necesidad como el reconocimiento del aplazamiento del consumo no lo es?
> 
> Vaya, vaya... :rolleye:



A ver si me puedes aclarar esto que he preguntado en otro hilo:

_A ver si alguien me aclara esta duda: ¿se va acumulando indefinidamente en la cadena de bloques un registro de cada operación alguna vez hecha en todo el sistema y por tanto puede llegar con el tiempo a crecer esta demasiado y ser un problema grave o no?_


----------



## GenEgoista (25 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> O sea, que cuando una sociedad desarrolla una herramienta capaz de facilitar la resolución de un problema entre sus miembros....



Cuando un cazador intercambia perdices con un pescador a cambio de peces, está resolviendo un problema sin recurrir a la tecnología.

Cuando se intercambian perdices por oro tampoco se recurre a la tecnología.

El matrimonio resuelve un problema sin recurrir a la tecnología.

Caes en el error de creer que los problemas solo tienen soluciones tecnológicas.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Feb 2013)

H. Roark dijo:


> A ver si me puedes aclarar esto que he preguntado en otro hilo:
> 
> _A ver si alguien me aclara esta duda: ¿se va acumulando indefinidamente en la cadena de bloques un registro de cada operación alguna vez hecha en todo el sistema y por tanto puede llegar con el tiempo a crecer esta demasiado y ser un problema grave o no?_



Sí, se acumula en la cadena de bloques. Pero si miras en las páginas de escalabilidad podrás ver que la cadena puede recortarse para reducir su tamaño (pruning). Pero vamos, que aunque la cadena crezca mucho, el espacio de almacenamiento es muy barato y resultará mucho más barato en el futuro.


----------



## GenEgoista (25 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> el espacio de almacenamiento es muy barato y resultará mucho más barato en el futuro.



Uy uy uy! el sistema se basa en asumir que pasarán ciertas cosas y en extrapolar linealmente el presente al futuro.

Vaya hostia que os espera!


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (25 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Se ve que tú te aburres mucho cuando la gente te da donde duele ¿no?:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Uy, si... que dolor tan insoportable....


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Feb 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Cuando un cazador intercambia perdices con un pescador a cambio de peces, está resolviendo un problema sin recurrir a la tecnología.
> 
> Cuando se intercambian perdices por oro tampoco se recurre a la tecnología.
> 
> ...



Cuando el cazador se especializa en cazar una especie migratoria, acumulará su producción durante un breve plazo del año y necesitará vender sus presas a la vez que aplaza su elección de consumo (por otros productos que podrían ser cosechados en otra temporada).

De esa especialización en el trabajo surge la necesidad en toda la sociedad del reconocimiento en el aplazamiento de la elección de consumo. Y para solucionar esa necesidad se desarrolló el dinero. Y como toda tecnología, va evolucionando.


----------



## GenEgoista (25 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Cuando el cazador se especializa en cazar una especie migratoria, acumulará su producción durante un breve plazo del año y necesitará vender sus presas a la vez que aplaza su elección de consumo (por otros productos que podrían ser cosechados en otra temporada).
> 
> De esa especialización en el trabajo surge la necesidad en toda la sociedad del reconocimiento en el aplazamiento de la elección de consumo. Y para solucionar esa necesidad se desarrolló el dinero. Y como toda tecnología, va evolucionando.



Confundes organizacion con tecnología.

Lo siguiente será que el uso de la mano derecha para resolver el problema de la ausencia de pareja es tecnología.

Es difícil encontrar un forero mas obtuso.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Feb 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Uy uy uy! el sistema se basa en asumir que pasarán ciertas cosas y en extrapolar linealmente el presente al futuro.
> 
> Vaya hostia que os espera!



Uy,uy,uy, que el sistema es óptimo hasta el extremo. Ahora mismo, conservar el valor de los 10.500.000 de BTC en circulación de forma absolutamente segura cuesta menos de 30€ (un pincho USB). ¿Cuánto te costaría a ti almacenar 300.000.000 de dólares en oro de forma "absolutamente segura"?


----------



## GenEgoista (25 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Uy,uy,uy, que el sistema es óptimo hasta el extremo.



Si claro, depender de que el futuro pinte exactametne como tu deseas para que el "valor Bitcoin" no se evapore es "óptimo hasta el extremo".

El oro funciona como reserva de valor en cualquier escenario de futuro donde haya un mínimo de dos personas.

Estás consiguiendo dar una imagen del bitcoinero bastante penosa. Me temo gracias a tí la pirámide habrá perdido muchos potenciales adeptos.


----------



## H. Roark (25 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Sí, se acumula en la cadena de bloques. Pero si miras en las páginas de escalabilidad podrás ver que la cadena puede recortarse para reducir su tamaño (pruning). Pero vamos, que aunque la cadena crezca mucho, el espacio de almacenamiento es muy barato y resultará mucho más barato en el futuro.



¿Conocéis esto?: www.ripple.com

¿Qué opinais? Aún estoy leyendo la web para enterarme de qué es exactamente.


----------



## GenEgoista (25 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> conservar el valor de los 10.500.000 de BTC en circulación de forma absolutamente segura cuesta menos de 30€ (un pincho USB).



¿Un pincho de USB es absolutamente seguro?

No me canso de leer memeces, hoygan, ni de responderlas.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Feb 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> ¿Un pincho de USB es absolutamente seguro?
> 
> No me canso de leer memeces, hoygan, ni de responderlas.



Todo el historial de transacciones BTC desde el comienzo cabe perfectamente en un picho de 30€. Al forero le preocupaba que el tamaño de toda la cadena de bloques la hiciera imposible de almacenar (o extremadamente caro). Yo le he demostrado que no es así. Guardar la cadena de bloques no es tan caro, y desde luego infinitamente más barato y seguro que el oro.

Y creo que usted es tan obtuso que no alcanza a comprender a qué me refiero con lo de que la cadena de bloques es extremadamente segura y resiliente. Cuando lo entienda, me temo que será demasiado tarde para usted. Su destino está anclado a los 79 protones y parece que le impide ver más allá.


----------



## GenEgoista (25 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Y creo que usted es tan obtuso que no alcanza a comprender a qué me refiero con lo de que la cadena de bloques es extremadamente segura.



Ah, la cadena.... y del USB extremadamente seguro, ¿qué? 

Y lo bloques, ¿qué? ¿vuelven locas a las mujeres? ::

Me parece estupendo que los nuncafollistas del mundo os hayáis inventado una moneda en la que solo vosotros podéis ver valor, pero decir que desbancará al oro es como decir que las pajas harán obsoleto el sexo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Feb 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Ah, la cadena.... y del USB extremadamente seguro, ¿qué?
> 
> Y lo bloques, ¿qué? ¿vuelven locas a las mujeres? ::
> 
> Me parece estupendo que los nuncafollistas del mundo os hayáis inventado una moneda en la que solo vosotros podéis ver valor, pero decir que desbancará al oro es como decir que las pajas harán obsoleto el sexo.



Claro! Se ve que cuando tú les hablas de tests de conductividad acústica por ultrasonidos, pruebas de conductividad eléctrica y densitómetros para evitar las falsificaciones las debes poner a todas loquísimas. ¿O a lo mejor tú regalas tungsteno como les están colando a los foreros últimamente?


----------



## GenEgoista (25 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Claro! Se ve que cuando tú les hablas de tests de conductividad acústica por ultrasonidos, pruebas de conductividad eléctrica y densitómetros para evitar las falsificaciones las debes poner a todas loquísimas. ¿O a lo mejor regalas tungsteno como les están colando a los foreros últimamente?



Esto está discutido y rebatido _ad nauseam_, comprobar el oro no requiere de tecnologia alguna. Es una de las razones de su pervivencia milenaria.

Aburres a las ovejas.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Feb 2013)

¡Que rápido os aburrís algunos cuando os desmontan todos los dogmas de fe!
El dinero es tecnología, os guste o no. Y la tecnología avanza gracias al conocimiento. Asumidlo y leed un poquito sobre el funcionamiento de las nuevas tecnologías que van a sustituir al oro y seguro que ya no os "aburriréis" tanto.


----------



## GenEgoista (25 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¡Que rápido os aburrís algunos cuando os desmontan todos los dogmas de fe!



Como ya había previsto, repites argumentos insostenibles _ ad nauseam _ durante una semana y cuando ya se han dormido hasta las ovejas entonces vas y cantas victoria.



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El dinero es tecnología, os guste o no.



Puaj! mas _ ad nauseam _.


----------



## GenEgoista (25 Feb 2013)

Algunos escenarios futuros de Bitcoin:

1. Su cotización sigue subiendo. La gente acapara Bitcoins. Apenas hay transacciones y la subida se debe al bajo volumen. Cuando la gente empieza a gastarlas baja la cotización, los acaparadores se asustan y el sistema colapsa en un pánico vendedor.

2. Cada vez se registran menos usuarios o se registran a una ritmo demasiado bajo para mantener el precio. A medida que el precio languidece o baja los tenedores de Bitcoin venden, creando mas presión vendedora y finalmente una huida en estamprida.

3. La "minería" aumenta en dificultad hasta que la cotización y los costes de producción ya no suben a la par. El usuario medio se desmotiva y abandona causando una bajada en la cotización, lo que anima a otros a emprender la huida.

4. La competencia inventa una criptomoneda nueva y los usuarios se cambian en masa porque tiene mejores características y/o ergonomía. Bitcoin se desploma.

Solo por poner una lista de las posibilidades mas obvias. Bitcoin es la moneda fiduciaria con sus problemas elevados al cubo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Feb 2013)

Hay muchos errores de bulto en lo que has escrito. Lo mejor sería que lo resumieses como "Bitcoin responde perfectamente al libre mercado". Es una expresión más exacta y dejará entrever menos que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que estás hablando.


----------



## GenEgoista (25 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Hay muchos errores de bulto en lo que has escrito. Lo mejor sería que lo resumieses como "Bitcoin responde perfectamente al libre mercado". Es una expresión más exacta y dejará entrever menos que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que estás hablando.



Bitcoin responde como una acción de bolsa sin dividendos (dot-com), no como una divisa. Se la pasa un tonto a otro mayor mientras la fiebre dura.

Alto riesgo, en términos de libre mercado.


----------



## Kennedy (25 Feb 2013)

Cotizaciones de bitcoin (mtgoxUSD):

Oct2010: 0,06 USD/BTC
Abril2011: 1 USD/BTC
Jun2011: 32 USD/BTC
Dic2011: 2,5USD/BTC
Feb2013: 31 USD/BTC

El paraíso de la especulación.

Si supera los 32, por AT podría ser interesante meter unos euretes en bitcoin...


----------



## GenEgoista (26 Feb 2013)

Kennedy dijo:


> Jun2011: 32 USD/BTC
> Dic2011: 2,5USD/BTC



Hostias, una caida del 92% en 6 meses!!!!

No hay hada como la *volatilidad extrema* para generar confianza en una divisa ::::


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (26 Feb 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Hostias, una caida del 92% en 6 meses!!!!
> 
> No hay hada como la *volatilidad extrema* para generar confianza en una divisa ::::



No, no, ... divisa no... RESERVA DE VALOR

:XX::XX:


----------



## Kennedy (26 Feb 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Hostias, una caida del 92% en 6 meses!!!!
> 
> No hay hada como la *volatilidad extrema* para generar confianza en una divisa ::::



Desde Terra que no había visto algo así.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Feb 2013)

Te equivocas. Bitcoin no ofrece su cotización como reclamo. Su máximo exponente son las excepcionales cualidades que pone a disposición de sus usuarios como dinero en la economía actual. Cualidades que superan ampliamente al oro, como ya te he demostrado muchas veces.


----------



## GenEgoista (26 Feb 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> No, no, ... divisa no... RESERVA DE VALOR



Cierto, perodona el lapsus.

Algo que pierde hoy el 92% y mañana sube el 1.200% es el sustituto ideal de la "reliquia bárbara" a la que se aferran nuestras mentes retŕogradas. 

Madre de amor hermoso, el dinero perfecto! qué cualidades tan excepcionales!


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Feb 2013)

Una pequeña volatilidad. Todos los comienzos son duros


----------



## GenEgoista (26 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Cualidades que superan ampliamente al oro, como ya te he demostrado muchas veces.



Desde luego, destruir un patrimonio en seis meses es un hito imposible de conseguir con oro, ni aun queriendo.

Tecnología de estabilidad jamás vista desde que se transpotaban en carreta los frascos de nitroglicerina


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Feb 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Desde luego, destruir un patrimonio en seis meses es un hito imposible de conseguir con oro, ni aun queriendo.



Un albanokosovar te lo destruye en seis minutos con el oro y eso con Bitcoin es muy improbable que ocurra.


----------



## GenEgoista (26 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Un albanokosovar te lo destruye en seis minutos con el oro y eso con Bitcoin es muy improbable que ocurra.



Albanokosovar? Bitcoin se autodestruye él solo si el vecino estornuda.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (26 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Una pequeña volatilidad. Todos los comienzos son duros





GenEgoista dijo:


> Tecnología de estabilidad jamás vista desde que se transpotaban en carreta los frascos de nitroglicerina





Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Un albanokosovar te lo destruye en seis minutos con el oro y eso con Bitcoin es muy improbable que ocurra.





GenEgoista dijo:


> Albanokosovar? Bitcoin se autodestruye él solo si el vecino estornuda.



Que bueno empezar la mañana con tanto cachondeo! 
Hay que reconocer al Sr. Mojón aguanta los golpes con buen sentido del humor (y no lo digo con segundas, se agradece). Así que, con estas risas, me parece una buena manera de dar por cerrado el extenuante combate entre los pesos pesados luchando por defender el BitCoin y el oro ... 

Me voy a otros hilos que este no da para mas sino se salen nuevos temas.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Feb 2013)

Condor dijo:


> el oro otra vez en barrena





cusbe11 dijo:


> El oro es muchísima mejor reserva de valor que Bitcoin, eso me parece evidente.



Meanwhile, in Bitcoin







Si llega a los 32$/BTC nos plantamos en máximos históricos.


----------



## bullish consensus (26 Feb 2013)

este hilo se está conviertiendo en uno de los mas aburridos del foro.


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (26 Feb 2013)

¿Y no se puede abrir otro hilo llamado Oro vs Bitcoin?. Y dejar este para los burbujeos del oro.....


----------



## PCH1111 (26 Feb 2013)

Cambiando de tercio,

A mi lo que realmente no me hace fiarme es su volatilidad por la cotización a través de derviados, eso hace imprevisible pagar el precio objetivo.

Por supuesto hay a quien el valor propio del oro, hace que le de igual su cotización o valor real...bajo mi punto de vista.

Saludos


----------



## redneck (26 Feb 2013)

Condor dijo:


> Mientras tanto, ahí viene el oro otra vez en barrena



El karma es muy kabrón ::


----------



## GenEgoista (26 Feb 2013)

PCH1111 dijo:


> A mi lo que realmente no me hace fiarme es su volatilidad por la cotización a través de derviados, eso hace imprevisible pagar el precio objetivo.



Aun así la volatilidad del oro es menor que la menos voláltil de las bolsas:


----------



## Kemal Platatürk (26 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Meanwhile, in Bitcoin
> 
> 
> 
> ...




va a subir a 50 sipara volver a bajar a 2, ora mismo no es reserva bien cuando baje si en tu monedero encriptado no en mtgox de nada adios


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Feb 2013)

Kemal Platatürk dijo:


> va a subir a 50 sipara volver a bajar a 2, ora mismo no es reserva bien cuando baje si en tu monedero encriptado no en mtgox de nada adios


----------



## redneck (27 Feb 2013)

Condor dijo:


>


----------



## gamusino30 (28 Feb 2013)

venga decid algo, que lo de hoy es epico.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Mar 2013)




----------



## Obi (2 Abr 2013)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> ¿Qué hace este hilo perdido en las profundidades del foro hoy que ha bajado el oro 25$ (de 1600$ a 1575$)? ¡Arriba!
> 
> Parece que este va a ser el Ataque Final a la resistencia de los 1550$ y por fin veremos cómo se rompe y emprende el camino hacia los 1000$... O no.
> 
> Debatamos



<style type="text/css">P { margin-bottom: 0.08in; }</style> Te recuerdo que el euro ha bajado su cotización respecto al dólar (está a 1,28), con lo que el oro, en euros, no ha bajado tanto. Es lo que pasa con las monedas fiat; que al final todas acaban bajando. Se llama “guerra de devaluaciones”, o “maricón el último que robe mediante la inflación”.


----------



## Trigarrido (1 Jul 2013)

al final me parece que algo de razón tenía...


----------



## oro y plata forever (3 Jul 2013)

El oro se estabiliza...dentro de su caida sigue hoy a 31 euros gramos centimo arriba o abajo lleva tres dias casi inmovil


----------



## Raul.Sidonia (13 Ago 2013)

Prepare for a new gold standard - The Nation


----------



## Grecox (14 Ago 2013)

Raul.Sidonia dijo:


> Prepare for a new gold standard - The Nation



Me pregunto como respondería USA a ese paso dado por China. Para ellos sería como toda una declaración de guerra, una auténtica amenaza a lo que de Gaulle llamó su "Exorbitant Privilege". Supongo que el mundo se dividiría en dos bloques y cada una de las dos superpotencias trataría de sumar a su bando al máximo de países posibles. La clave estaría en Europa y Japón. Si escogieran el bando usano podrían hacer fracasar a los chinos. Ojalá me equivoque pero creo que Usa tiene y seguirá teniendo la sartén por el mango.


----------



## Pepe la rana (14 Ago 2013)

Los Estados Unidos pueden que cuenten con el apoyo de EU, en Europa no se si total tras visto lo visto por Alemania, y Japón, pero lo que se tiene que ver es para donde basculan Rusia, India, etc...
Creo que estamos en una época de cambios entre potencias y el fin de la hegemonía usana.
El tema va a estar interesante, aunque nosotros estemos en el “bando” de las potencia en decadencia…


----------



## Grecox (14 Ago 2013)

NIJAS dijo:


> Los Estados Unidos pueden que cuenten con el apoyo de EU, en Europa no se si total tras visto lo visto por Alemania, y Japón, pero lo que se tiene que ver es para donde basculan Rusia, India, etc...
> Creo que estamos en una época de cambios entre potencias y el fin de la hegemonía usana.
> El tema va a estar interesante, aunque nosotros estemos en el “bando” de las potencia en decadencia…



Si la UE se une a USA, China tiene todas las de perder. Conspirarán para que China sufra una deslocalización brutal hundiendo su economía. Todas las multinacionales occidentales con fábricas instaladas directa o indirectamente en China serán obligadas a abandonar poco a poco ese país e instalarse en otro pais que si pase por el aro del dólar usano. Hay decenas de países con mano de obra barata para seguir fabricando productos para occidente a precio de risa.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ago 2013)

Me parece que no tenéis en cuenta las negociaciones que se están estableciendo para alcanzar un Tratado de Libre Comercio entre EE.UU. y Europa. Y sobre todo las fatales consecuencias que puede tener sobre la UE...


----------

